# Which pairing do you see not happening and why...?



## masterkeyes2 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Pairings that make you go...huh?*

Ok there are some pairings out there that raise my eyebrows and so I need to figure out why they are so popular. No, these arent obscure ones I am talking about the common ones.

First off NenjixTenTen. This pairing is the one that baffles me the most. I mean why should those two end up together, where in the manga or anime is there a nod toward this. From what I see is that for Neji (Pre-Timeskip) there was feelings of comadership at best. Even post this is true, but anything beyond that I dont see it. 

Second Sasuke/Sakura. Ok, ill admit that by far I am no expert of love, but not once have I seen the slightest inidication of romance between the two. Sasuke did admit that Sakura was a friend,however anything beyond that I cannot see. Sakura the feelings are obvious for Sasuke Pre-Time skip, but completely one sided. Post I don't know.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 21, 2007)

People like pairing two people they like in any given series, and there's even more drive to do so when these two people are on a team, like Neji and TenTen or Sakura and Sasuke. In Sakura and Sasuke's case, I think people love the idea that Sakura's pining after Sasuke will have an effect on him and somehow let him see that there's more than revenge to live for. Hm, need to edit this later with response to actual question, I can't think of a pairing that really confuses me right now.


----------



## Bree (Aug 22, 2007)

ShikaIno...seriously. So many people like this pairing, but I only see it coming from the fact that they are both on the same team. Other than that, I am completely confused about this pair.

Along with Kankuro and Tenten...where did that come from? But other than that I can see where other crack pairings are coming from...I think...


----------



## Levithian (Aug 22, 2007)

_NarutoSakura I mean WTF is up with that..._


----------



## Rose (Aug 22, 2007)

Narusaku is first choice and SasuIno/Sasuhina/SasuKarin is second.


----------



## Jackal (Aug 22, 2007)

Jiraya X Tsunade. pssht, i mean cmon shes freakin 50! years old same wiht him and not once have they gone out (so far weve heard) and two 50 yearolds dating is nasty! lol


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 22, 2007)

Mana said:
			
		

> Narusaku is first choice and SasuIno/Sasuhina/SasuKarin is second.


 
SasuIno and SasuKarin are as one-sided as SasuSaku, the only difference is, eventually, Sasuke showed some general concern for Sakura _not dying_. Which most teammates do. >.>



			
				SilverHairedGirl said:
			
		

> ShikaIno...seriously. So many people like this pairing, but I only see it coming from the fact that they are both on the same team. Other than that, I am completely confused about this pair.


 
I like both ShikaTema and ShikaIno (as well as InoSaku ), so bear with me: Shikamaru and Ino have a lot of chemistry, chemistry I don't see with other teammate pairings (like NejiTen). Even with ShikaTema, their chemistry seems somewhat forced to me. But that's just me.



			
				Zabuza_63 said:
			
		

> Jiraya X Tsunade. pssht, i mean cmon shes freakin 50! years old same wiht him and not once have they gone out (so far weve heard) and two 50 yearolds dating is nasty! lol


 
lolol old people don't have feelings <3


----------



## Lenalee (Aug 22, 2007)

When I first heard of it...ItaSaku.

I was baffled.


----------



## Kyuubi_Naruto3 (Aug 22, 2007)

SasSaku first off Sasuke is gay hes had many chances at this

ant yaoi pairing that shit is sick


----------



## Vanillin (Aug 22, 2007)

SasuxIno - I just never see that happening.  Ever.
KakaxSaku -  
GaaraxTemari -


----------



## zan (Aug 22, 2007)

Because people have no lives.And they live there life thro people.Even worst thro fictional charater that doesnt really matter in life.... Also people take things alittle bit to fair because for some reason they think it real.

Also let me reinstate that how much i hate those mixing the names.It about the most idiotic thing i have every seen.


----------



## Gir (Aug 22, 2007)

AobaxAll, it's bound to happen.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 22, 2007)

NaruTayu-gawd I would like to kill that pairing.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 22, 2007)

_OroHina..._


----------



## Veriantor (Aug 22, 2007)

Sasu/hina I don't get how this couple could happen
Gaara/ Temari ewww they are brother and sister
Choji/ Ino No just no


----------



## Elle (Aug 22, 2007)

Never would have thought of this one... but I just saw this under 'Phosphorus's tag... They look very good together


----------



## Fai (Aug 22, 2007)

ItaSaku, SasuIno, NaruIno, some more.



			
				Christ On A 2x4 said:
			
		

> ShikaNeji. DX


OMG. STFU! D:
j/k~


----------



## XXYZ (Aug 22, 2007)

Who came up with narusaku? so foolish..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2007)

NaruHina...


----------



## Levithian (Aug 22, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> NaruHina...



Wow, that sounds about what I thought you would post, but I still think NarutoSakura is more out there...


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 22, 2007)

Harlequin_Romance said:
			
		

> OMG. STFU! D:
> j/k~


 
I KNEW you would say that. XDD
dont hurt me. too cute to die. T__T


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Wow, that sounds about what I thought you would post, but I still think NarutoSakura is more out there...



I did it out of spite!


----------



## Levithian (Aug 22, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I did it out of spite!




I know...as did I...


----------



## Kyon (Aug 22, 2007)

_At least nobody has mentioned YondaimeXTenten yet. Or KabutoXHanabi.

...What?_


----------



## Iruka (Aug 22, 2007)

Zabuza_63 said:


> Jiraya X Tsunade. pssht, i mean cmon shes freakin 50! years old same wiht him and not once have they gone out (so far weve heard) and two 50 yearolds dating is nasty! lol


How can you be so naive.  Seeing two old 50-somethin' year old dating is like the sweetest thing ever. To find that even in their 50s they still have love to share.

Nasty ones should be like TsunadeNaruto or any of the old 50sxTeens.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 22, 2007)

Kyon said:
			
		

> _At least nobody has mentioned YondaimeXTenten yet. Or KabutoXHanabi._
> 
> _...What?_


 
YondaimeKarin and ZetsuHanabi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>YondyTen and KabuHana.


----------



## Fai (Aug 22, 2007)

OroHina? >___>;


Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> I KNEW you would say that. XDD
> dont hurt me. too cute to die. T__T


LOL. Am I _that_ predictable? XD
I'll let it go this time. Next time, I'll e-beat you up! D<


----------



## Felt (Aug 22, 2007)

ShikaIno
I don't get that one 

NejiTen - Tenten is for me


----------



## KakaHeishi (Aug 22, 2007)

KakashixIruka makes me feel physically ill.

Where did anyone get that pairing from?


----------



## +Shannaro (Aug 22, 2007)

To those who say "I can't see this pairing happening," - well, of course - Naruto isn't meant to be a romance manga, most of those pairings have hardly any chance of happening.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 22, 2007)

SasuNaru


WHAT THE SWEET ZOMBIE JEBUS IS THAT ABOUT?


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2007)

NaruHina     .


----------



## Creator (Aug 22, 2007)

LeeTenten
SasuSaku
HinaNeji-> SERIOUSLY HOW?
NaruSaku
NaruIno
OroTsu-> JUST WRONG

I have more, i forget.


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 22, 2007)

SasuSaku and ItaSaku I really don't understand at all.
I also fail to understand why people enjoy pairing Sakura with each member of Akatsuki so much.


----------



## KakaHeishi (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree.

KakxSaku ??!?!?!?!


Also..

ShikaxCho is another sick and wrong pairing


----------



## Shamandalie (Aug 22, 2007)

SasuSaku, SasuHina, SasuIno, SasuTema, Sasuke/any-of-the-girls-that-isn't-Naruko
ItaSaku, GaaSaku, GaaHina, sandcest, Inuzukacest, ...

These make me "Huh?" but that doesn't mean I don't like them or anything. I appreciate the meaning of crack.

Except for SasuSaku. I just hate that.


----------



## Haruna♥ (Aug 22, 2007)

NaruHina. 

I don't see their relationship romance in any shape, place or form. Sooo yes, that gets my vote


----------



## Dark Aether (Aug 22, 2007)

NejiHina, the first time i saw it I almost puked. (I discovered the pairing right after i saw them fight in the Chuunin exams) I also remember saying WTF IS THIS SHIZ?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 22, 2007)

Hikaru_kun said:


> NejiHina, the first time i saw it I almost puked. (I discovered the pairing right after i saw them fight in the Chuunin exams) I also remember saying WTF IS THIS SHIZ?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?


Nah, I think NejiHina makes more sense than a lot of them...


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Aug 22, 2007)

Chiyo said:


> Nah, I think NejiHina makes more sense than a lot of them...



?! they are cousins how does that make sense?!?!?!?! 

bad pairing ino and chouji seriously


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 22, 2007)

bad pairings: Sasuke x Females.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2007)

KakaIru and KakaSaku


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 22, 2007)

Any other pairings besides Asuma and Kurenai, Shikamaru and Temari, and Naruto and Sakura... oh and Jiraiya and Tsunade. But the one-sided pairings are okay I think. Any yaoi one is failure though.


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 22, 2007)

Reina_Miyamoto said:


> ?! they are cousins how does that make sense?!?!?!?!



I don't think the fact that they are cousins changes the fact that they could have a good relationship.


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Aug 23, 2007)

Every pairing of an adult with a child, like Kakashi x Sakura.
Pedophilia is just ... despicable .


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Aug 23, 2007)

hmmm... for me its Orochimaru X Sakura


----------



## Felt (Aug 23, 2007)

Reina_Miyamoto said:


> ?! they are cousins how does that make sense?!?!?!?!
> 
> bad pairing ino and chouji seriously



Ino Choiji is one of the few that does make sense


----------



## fujoshi (Aug 23, 2007)

Sakura x any Akatsuki member, 
especially Itachi. 

I know it's a crack pairing but what the hell? Just WHY ItaSaku is so popular although they NEVER interacted with each other is beyond me. What do people see in this pairing ? I really don't get it. SasuSaku makes me go "Huh ?" too but at least Sasuke and Sakura interacted with each other. 

The other pairings are understandable, I think.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 23, 2007)

SasuIno and SasuHina.. and SakuLee, sasuIta,  XDD i could go on XDD


----------



## Tsunade~The Fifth Hokage (Aug 23, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> bad pairings: Sasuke x Females.


omg, lmfao!


----------



## momolade (Aug 23, 2007)

kakairuka

i luv boyluv

but why iruka?


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 23, 2007)

SasukeXHinata. I mean, what the hell? Do they even know who the other is?!


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Mayhem said:


> SasukeXHinata. I mean, what the hell? Do they even know who the other is?!



HinataSakura that is very odd...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2007)

Hinata and Naruto.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hinata and Naruto.



Now that one is great...


----------



## Nikitaa (Aug 23, 2007)

All Yaoi-pairings.

Or ChiyoSasuke.. hehe.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't understand Gaara x Sakura. :/ I know it looks pretty and all, but I honestly don't understand where the pairing came from, or how it would work, when the two haven't interacted at all. Even when Sakura is around Gaara, they don't speak.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Crystal Renee said:


> I don't understand Gaara x Sakura. :/ I know it looks pretty and all, but I honestly don't understand where the pairing came from, or how it would work, when the two haven't interacted at all. Even when Sakura is around Gaara, they don't speak.



What about OrochimaruSakura?


----------



## Mr._Stabby (Aug 23, 2007)

SasuHina...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Now that one is great...




Not when you hate Hinata and wish she had died in the Chunins


----------



## kaguya800 (Aug 23, 2007)

Gundeon said:


> Who came up with narusaku? so foolish..



precisely i hate that pairing but im really confused that somebody could think of naruto to be gay and say narusasu ewwwwwww i hate that too


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Aug 23, 2007)

Pairings that make me go "HUH?". Yes, there are a lot.

Gaara x Sakura 
Itachi x Sakura
Pein x Sakura
Hidan x Sakura
Tobi x Sakura (WTF excuse me???)
Deidara x Sakura (That's even more WTF!!!???)
any Akatsuki x Sakura, to put it shortly.

Sakura is the member of team 7 that has the least connection and interaction with Akatsuki members yet she gets paired up with them the most.  It really makes no sense at all.

Other "huh"-pairings are Orochimaru x Naruto, Neji x Tenten, Lee x Tenten, Shikamaru x Kiba, Kiba x Akamaru and Hinata x Hanabi. 

Also, sdd all yuri pairings to that list save for SakuIno and TsuShizu.


----------



## Nintinja (Aug 23, 2007)

masterkeyes2 said:


> Ok there are some pairings out there that raise my eyebrows and so I need to figure out why they are so popular. No, these arent obscure ones I am talking about the common ones.
> 
> First off NenjixTenTen. This pairing is the one that baffles me the most. I mean why should those two end up together, where in the manga or anime is there a nod toward this. From what I see is that for Neji (Pre-Timeskip) there was feelings of comadership at best. Even post this is true, but anything beyond that I dont see it.
> 
> Second Sasuke/Sakura. Ok, ill admit that by far I am no expert of love, but not once have I seen the slightest inidication of romance between the two. Sasuke did admit that Sakura was a friend,however anything beyond that I cannot see. Sakura the feelings are obvious for Sasuke Pre-Time skip, but completely one sided. Post I don't know.



Frikin sweet! Someone I can understand! Hell yeah! Sasuke x Sakura? WTF! This pairing almost makes no since at all now!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Now that one is great...





Emma_rules_! said:


> Pairings that make me go "HUH?". Yes, there are a lot.
> 
> Gaara x Sakura
> Itachi x Sakura
> ...



There has been some basis for the Neji Tenten...

Really the only pairing I approve is Shika and Temari.


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Aug 23, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There has been some basis for the Neji Tenten...
> 
> Really the only pairing I approve is Shika and Temari.


Yes I know but I think it's a bit too popular for the bit of basis it has. 
But I agree, at least it has _some_ base. Still, avid NejiTen supporter make me go "Huh?" nevertheless.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 23, 2007)

SasuHina. I'm sorry, I have tried to picture it or at least write a paragraph giving it some merit, but it's impossible. No.



> Also, sdd all yuri pairings to that list save for SakuIno and TsuShizu


 
I love SakuIno and TsunaZune!  
------------

KakaIru is a HUGE WTF? in my book.
--------------

Gaara and anyone....? Hah.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> SasuHina. I'm sorry, I have tried to picture it or at least write a paragraph giving it some merit, but it's impossible. No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hinata and Sasuke is only good for those who want to see their two bloodline limits cross.


----------



## Buster (Aug 23, 2007)

Everyone x Hina.

Dunno, not kinda interested in pairings anymore.


----------



## Ankoma (Aug 23, 2007)

Itachi/anyone: I cannot see anyone getting through to that guy. He's destined to die alone in my eyes. 

Hinata/Sasuke: I can see them as very casual friends. Maybe say a quick hello every now and then, but as a couple, no.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

*SasuIno*: Uh, no.
*KakaIru*: ...I hate this nonsensical (not a word) pairing. 
*ItaSaku*: Okay, first off, I just don't even like SasuSaku, so ItaSaku is off the hook. Besides, I want Sakura with Sasori and Itachi with Naruto. 
*NejiGaa/GaaNeji*: Yea.
*NejiSasu/SasuNeji*: ...
*KankuTen*: This one is popular for some reason...
And a lot more...


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

SANDAIMExHANABI



LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> SANDAIMExHANABI
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOOOOL



OMG! What the hell?  That's some crack that made me go


----------



## fennixfire (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone with Sakura....I just find it a bit odd.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

_Hanabi and Orochimaru..._


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruXHina  It makes me go  i tried to picture HinaXAnyone but i didnt find anybody closer than NaruxHina


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 23, 2007)

Yaoi pairings and any Adult X Child pairings....


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

ti5i said:


> NaruXHina  It makes me go  i tried to picture HinaXAnyone but i didnt find anybody closer than NaruxHina



No, you don't get it this is not about pairings you like or I would have said NaruHina...


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

I have some more...

*NejiTen*: Yea, that.
*ItaDei/DeIta*: Even though I'm betaing a fic with this pairing, no way am I going to like it. 
*And Yuri pairings*: Because I'm a girl and those pairings...the chemistry between those two girls (or more)...ugh. Besides, who's going to be Seme/Uke? They all seem neutral to me. 
*NaruTsu:* Don't get me started...
*KakaKure*: This, too.
*SasoDei*: Okay, Dei is _not_ girly. He doesn't look girly neither in the Anime nor Manga. He does not blush whenever he sees Sasori. Close contact? Sure. Anything other than that is.ri.di.cu.lous. By the way, I'm obsessed with DeiSaso.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 23, 2007)

To be honest: Sasuke x naruto.


----------



## choclait (Aug 23, 2007)

Sasuke x Sakura is a big big WTF for me. It has developed from a onesided pairing into a zero sided pairing. Why people still hang after it is beyond me.
Itachi x Sakura takes the biggest HUH-pairing though.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 23, 2007)

Aesthetics said:
			
		

> *ItaDei/DeIta*: Even though I'm betaing a fic with this pairing, no way am I going to like it.



Agreed on this one, and with SasuNejiGaa. I'm convinced it's just fangirls shipping them for their looks. 



			
				Aesthetics said:
			
		

> *And Yuri pairings*: Because I'm a girl and those pairings...the chemistry between those two girls (or more)...ugh. Besides, who's going to be Seme/Uke? They all seem neutral to me.



Um...real relationships don't have a defined seme/uke, whether they are gay/straight/lesbian. :/ What you're saying is as bad as those guys who run around saying how gross and disgusting yaoi is.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

SANDAIMExOROCHIMARU

I dare someone to think of a sicker pairing.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> Agreed on this one, and with SasuNejiGaa. I'm convinced it's just fangirls shipping them for their looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Um...real relationships don't have a defined seme/uke, whether they are gay/straight/lesbian. :/ What you're saying is as bad as those guys who run around saying how gross and disgusting yaoi is.



Nyah, I don't mean it that way. It's just that they sometimes change their personalities (not that Yaoi doesn't, but this happens a LOT more) just so that they can fit their roles.


----------



## VirusClyne (Aug 23, 2007)

Should I really mention them all?

First off, _all_ pairings between two characters that _never_ interacted with each other or that don't have any sort of connection with each other make me go huh?

I cannot list all of these endless possibilities here, as you may realize. 
But good huh-candidates include:

- Itachi x Sakura 
- Deidara x Sakura 
- Tobi x Sakura  
- Hidan x Sakura 
- Zetsu x Sakura
- BH x Sakura
- Pein x Sakura
- Sakura x Yondaime
- Your mom x Sakura 
- Sakura x Sakura

...and a dozen of other Sakura pairings that just exist because of Sakuratards who love to whore Sakura around like she was the greatest thing since sliced bread. Other confusing inventions of fandom:

- Deidara x Ino (the hell?)
- Gai x Neji (nooo!)
- Kakashi x Iruka (I just don't get it)
- Itachi x Kurenai
- Juugo x Karin
- Gaara x Sasuke (the emo & angst duo?)
- Suigetsu x Sakura 
- Yamato x Sai (okay, what did I miss?)
- Itachi x Ino 
- Karin x Sakura (heh?)
- Manda x Orochimaru (no comment)
- Chouji x Naruto
- Sasuke x any female (it just doesn't seem to make any sense)
- Kabuto x Tsunade 
- Kiba x Akamaru (poor Akamaru...)

I could go on like that forever.
However, I am not against those pairings. They just confuse me.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

You're lucky you didn't mention SasoSaku. 
By the way, I like DeiSaku and DeIno and hates ItaSaku and SasuSaku.


----------



## VirusClyne (Aug 23, 2007)

Aesthetics said:


> You're lucky you didn't mention SasoSaku.
> By the way, I like DeiSaku and DeIno and hates ItaSaku and SasuSaku.


I didn't mention SasoSaku because yes, Sakura and Sasori at least actually interacted with each other. Even though I am not fond of the pairing or anything, at least there is _something_ there that connects the characters.

While I agree that ItaSaku and SasuSaku are equally less likely, SasuSaku doesn't make me go "" it makes me go "".


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

Nothing makes me go huh. =)

Everything is canon.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

LOL Great minds think alike. 
Some more coming up:

*NaruMoe*: Um, no. Child molestor Naru-chan? 
*NejiSaku*: I can only allow that if there is some evidence of their interactions.
*GaaSasu/SasuGaa*: ...
*OroSasu*: Michael Jackson. 
*OroKabu*: Come to think of it, Orochimarux_anyone_ is GTFO.
And some more...
LOL Isuzu.


----------



## Fai (Aug 23, 2007)

Bu-But, OroKabu makes sense!


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

Itachi x anyone
especially Sakura,Sasuke, and Naruto.
EKKK ALL THOSE PAIRINGS SUCK!!!!


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Itachi x anyone
> especially Sakura,Sasuke, and Naruto.
> EKKK ALL THOSE PAIRINGS SUCK!!!!



Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva and Orochimaru...


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

Harlequin_Romance said:


> Bu-But, OroKabu makes sense!



B-but, Orochimaru is such a C/M that I can't take it seriously.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva and Orochimaru...



that pairing is canon.
as OroKabu and OroSasu is.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

TKxOrochimaru? Oooo, I'm having second thoughts about OrochimaruxAnyone now.


----------



## Felt (Aug 23, 2007)

Ayame + anyone other than me


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Aesthetics said:


> TKxOrochimaru? Oooo, I'm having second thoughts about OrochimaruxAnyone now.



TK is hot for Orochimaru,Kimi and Sasuke...


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

Aesthetics said:


> TKxOrochimaru? Oooo, I'm having second thoughts about OrochimaruxAnyone now.


I thought you would 

Iruka x Naruto,that pairing is crap

edit:Tk x Kimi is even more canon.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2007)

ALL pairings except NaruSaku, ShikaTem, InoChouji, SakuKarin.

All other pairings shouldn't even exist...


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

Iru...Naru? OMG...that makes me throw up.


----------



## VirusClyne (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Itachi x anyone
> especially Sakura,Sasuke, and Naruto.
> EKKK ALL THOSE PAIRINGS SUCK!!!!


What about Kisame x Itachi?



Bleach said:


> ALL pairings except NaruSaku, ShikaTem, InoChouji, SakuKarin.
> 
> All other pairings shouldn't even exist...


Wow, talk about being open-minded.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

Me too.
I also hate Deidara xHidan.


edit:I hate anyone x Itachi.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2007)

VirusClyne said:


> Wow, talk about being open-minded.



More like realistic.


----------



## VirusClyne (Aug 23, 2007)

Bleach said:


> More like realistic.


More like thinking only your opinion is right.
Even if some pairings make me go Huh? I am not as fanatic, ignorant and tardic to claim those (or all other pairings) shouldn't even exist. 

And SasuKarin ? Realistic ? :rofl
Good one.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

Inochouji is bad too. It doesn't make sense


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2007)

VirusClyne said:


> More like thinking only your opinion is right.
> Even if some pairings make me go Huh? I am not as fanatic, ignorant and tardic to claim those (or all other pairings) shouldn't even exist.
> 
> And SasuKarin ? Realistic ? :rofl
> Good one.



Well of course I think my opinion is right... Its my fucking opinion. Of course its gonna be biased.



Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Inochouji is bad too. It doesn't make sense



lol I thought that was weird 2 but I thought people though it would happen so i just put it in there.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

...HidanDei?  Okay, that's a "huh" from me.

*NejiShika/ShikaNeji*: "Huh" is right.
*NaruHana*: Excuse me?
*KyuuYon*: Unless Kyuubi has a human form, it gets a "huh?"
*PeinSaku*: No.
*NaruAya*: Ayame from the Ramen shop? C/M much?


----------



## AmiChi (Aug 23, 2007)

Jiraiya x Orochimaru, hands down. 
Also, Kabuto x Sasuke. They do not complement each other and Kabuto seems to despise Sasuke. I don't see how it could work.

But one of the worst has to be Sasuke x Karin. She wants to rape the poor guy for no good reason at all and to him, she is only a tool for getting his revenge on Itachi. How some can take this pairing actually seriously makes me wonder, but each to their own. Imo there is zero chemistry between them. Sasuke doesn't like her. She is just another mindless rabid fangirl. It's like a new (and unnecessary) version of Part 1 Sakura x Sasuke.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

_Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva with Sakura 4eva..._


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the temashika fans came up with chojiIno.
Yeah,and DeiKisame is also fail.

edit:that pairings is nasty FMA9,


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> edit:that pairings is nasty FMA9,



Most of the pairings he makes up are nasty/really really weird.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah ,FMA9 does have a weird mind.

oh,Oro x Itachi is also fail. Poor Oro being with someone like Itachi.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I think the temashika fans came up with chojiIno.
> Yeah,and DeiKisame is also fail.
> 
> edit:that pairings is nasty FMA9,



I thought it was funny...No?


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Yeah ,FMA9 does have a weird mind.
> 
> oh,Oro x Itachi is also fail. Poor Oro being with someone like Itachi.



No, it should be the other way around.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

Itachi is stupid and Oro is brilliant.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

Orochi is a C/M and Itachi loves himself.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

VirusClyne said:


> - Manda x Orochimaru (no comment)
> -


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

Gamabunta x Manda.XD


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

_GamabuntaKabutoTonton..._


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

no Gamabunta x Manda is even more twisted.
Just picture them having sex in ur head.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> no Gamabunta x Manda is even more twisted.
> Just picture them having sex in ur head.



OrochimaruManda is worse...picture them having sex in your head...


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

Orochimaru can be having sex with a tree and that would still be sexy.
the only pairings with him that I don't aprove are
Oro x Sakura
Oro x Naruto
Oro x Hinata
Oro x Itachi
Oro x Hidan
Oro x Temari
Oro x Deidara
and 
Oro x Tayuya
I spit on all those pairings.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Orochimaru can be having sex with a tree and that would still be sexy.



OroTree?....is that sexy to you evil one?


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

I approve.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 23, 2007)

SasuIru, because it was more popular than ZabuHaku according to Narusearch. 



			
				Isuzu said:
			
		

> Nothing makes me go huh. =)
> 
> Everything is canon.



This is true. I want to see Konoha x Suna x Oto x Kiri, myself. 

ZetsuxHanabi, BakixYuugao, GenmaxNeji~~ DO NOT DISS IT, BITCHES! YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT!


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

ZetsuxHanabi is love.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes...but is it as much love as ZetsuxHanabixKankurou?!


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

_GaaraTema..so there._


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> Yes...but is it as much love as ZetsuxHanabixKankurou?!



Zetsu and Hanabi can solo it. They have enough hotness.

Kankuro can be with his hand for all I care.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 23, 2007)

^ Kankurou is busy with Temari. And Gaara. Possibly Kiba, too...and Tenten. ;P


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

nooo,I'm gonna be sick.
I hate sandcest.
not because it's i*c*st, just because it's boring.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 23, 2007)

Boring?


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

yep,plus its bad.
I mean Temari and Kakuro so deeply love their brother gaara, in a sibling way.
why fuck up a good brother sister brother relationship with smex.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 23, 2007)

Because Gaara says things like, "I never thought of you as my siblings."


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> yep,plus its bad.
> I mean Temari and Kakuro so deeply love their brother gaara, in a sibling way.
> why fuck up a good brother sister brother relationship with smex.



Gaara x Tema 4eva, it is true love...and if its wrong they don't want to be right...


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

okay that's a matter of oppinion. 
but still I hate the pairing.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:
			
		

> Gaara x Tema 4eva, it is true love...*and if its wrong they don't want to be right*...



The _fuck_, FMA? XDD


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> The _fuck_, FMA? XDD




What?........


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 23, 2007)

Sasuke x Hinata...o_O?


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Zetsu and Hanabi can solo it. They have enough hotness.
> 
> Kankuro can be with his hand for all I care.



lmfao thats mean kankuro is very smexy  he can have hinata or something


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't put Kankuro with anyone, honestly, even crack.


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Aug 23, 2007)

hahahaha dont you think thats a little harsh... maybe kankuro goes with krow (his puppet)


----------



## Schiffer (Aug 23, 2007)

Any gay pairing , why do people think that ever guy in a manga in gay.


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 23, 2007)

Definitely ItaSaku. I cannot understand this pairing EVER. Don't even try to explain to me how the hell this happened. And then some others: LeeChou, NaruSaku, SasuHina, OroSaku, ChouIno, KibaKono, NaruTsuna, SasuTsuna....


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Aug 23, 2007)

ewww narutsuna? who told you that? that is just NASTY


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I can't put Kankuro with anyone, honestly, even crack.



He and Sasori...I saw that once...but its bad continuity.


----------



## Homura (Aug 23, 2007)

I can name quite a few, but 2 pairing s do come in mind. ItaSaku and NaruTsu. Especially Itachi x Sakura I mean Sakura completely hates Itachi for what he's done to Naruto and Sasuke, it'd be kind of ironic and stupid that they'd fall for each other.


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 23, 2007)

Reina_Miyamoto said:


> ewww narutsuna? who told you that? that is just NASTY



Trust me, when you're surfing for fanfictions, anything happens. And oh here's some others that are messed up: NaruTema, KakaTsuna, JiraiNaru, YondaiNaru...


----------



## Homura (Aug 23, 2007)

murasakipantsu said:


> Trust me, when you're surfing for fanfictions, anything happens. And oh here's some others that are messed up: NaruTema, KakaTsuna, JiraiTsuna, YondaiNaru...



How is Jiraiya x Tsunade messed up? I actually find that believable to happen lol.


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 23, 2007)

Karin said:


> How is Jiraiya x Tsunade messed up? I actually find that believable to happen lol.



Oh shoot! I apologize, I meant to write JiraiNaru not Tsuna, it's probably because I was previously typing Tsuna...arughh *goes to


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruSaku.  

SasuHina is one.  So is KakaIru.  NejiHina is cute as well, but it's rather...out there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2007)

I remember there was a club for Ino x Neji.


----------



## Maiokhan (Aug 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _NarutoSakura I mean WTF is up with that..._



I would say the same thing about naruhina. In fact, the main reason I joined this forum was to try to find out why people like this pairing so much despite the lack of interaction between the two characters. I've never done the whole forum thing before so this is the only forum I've joined. I should probably thank the naruhina fandom for inadvertently getting me involved. It's certainly been fascinating hanging around here, and mostly fun!


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Maiokhan said:


> I would say the same thing about naruhina. In fact, the main reason I joined this forum was to try to find out why people like this pairing so much despite the lack of interaction between the two characters. I've never done the whole forum thing before so this is the only forum I've joined. I should probably thank the naruhina fandom for inadvertently getting me involved. It's certainly been fascinating hanging around here, and mostly fun!



Yes the Fourm's are nice...


----------



## Matt_M (Aug 23, 2007)

Sasuke/Sakura


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 23, 2007)

Can't we all just agree that Ita/Dei is not going to happen? 



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> NejiHina is cute as well, but it's rather...out there.



Agreed.


----------



## Maiokhan (Aug 23, 2007)

AmiChi said:


> Jiraiya x Orochimaru, hands down.
> Also, Kabuto x Sasuke. They do not complement each other and Kabuto seems to despise Sasuke. I don't see how it could work.
> 
> But one of the worst has to be Sasuke x Karin. She wants to rape the poor guy for no good reason at all and to him, she is only a tool for getting his revenge on Itachi. How some can take this pairing actually seriously makes me wonder, but each to their own. Imo there is zero chemistry between them. Sasuke doesn't like her. She is just another mindless rabid fangirl. It's like a new (and unnecessary) version of Part 1 Sakura x Sasuke.



Lol. C'mon, give part 1 sakura some credit. At she didn't plan or try to rape sauske, and certainly while he was seriously hurt. When both naruto and sauske were beat up by oro-snakehands himself, she nursed both her boys back to full health- no attempted rape.


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 25, 2007)

*Kiba X Akamaru

nuff' said.*


----------



## Felt (Aug 25, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I can't put Kankuro with anyone, honestly, even crack.



He goes with temari


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 25, 2007)

Itachi Sakura, Sasuke Hinata, Nenji hinata. 

People. I know you can't seriously believe these will happen.


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 25, 2007)

ItaDei is very , because of the hatred there... but it's hot


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 25, 2007)

Well lately I have seen some i*c*st pairings in the Fc section, which confuses me. Fc's like Uchihacest, Hyuugacest, and Sandcest.


----------



## HO-OH (Aug 25, 2007)

sasuhina-an excuse for narusaku
nejihina-an exucuse for narusaku
kibahina-an excuse for narusaku
shinohina-an excuse for narusaku

yep that all i have to say


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 25, 2007)

GaaraxAnyone.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 25, 2007)

dehaloking said:
			
		

> sasuhina-an excuse for narusaku
> nejihina-an exucuse for narusaku
> kibahina-an excuse for narusaku
> shinohina-an excuse for narusaku
> ...



Or _not_.


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Aug 25, 2007)

dehaloking said:


> sasuhina-an excuse for narusaku
> nejihina-an exucuse for narusaku
> kibahina-an excuse for narusaku
> shinohina-an excuse for narusaku
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



You forgot Sasukarin 




As for the pairings that make me go  , it would have to be all the i*c*st pairings. Uchihacest ( Heck, I've even met a yoai fangirl who can't stand that pairing! ) , Hyuugacest, Sandcest, and one I've never heared of until receantly: Inuzukacest.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 26, 2007)

The only one I could see out of those is Uchihacest. 

And UGHH, SasuHina. I don't care if it's crack and it doesn't have plausible reasons (which, it doesn't), it's not appealing at all.


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 26, 2007)

Ummmm, GaiLee makes me go wtf. They both look the same they're both taijutsu fighters they're student and teacher they see each other everyday. They make me go what the f****.


----------



## Fai (Aug 26, 2007)

GaaHina makes me "WTF".


dehaloking said:


> sasuhina-an excuse for narusaku
> nejihina-an exucuse for narusaku
> kibahina-an excuse for narusaku
> shinohina-an excuse for narusaku
> ...


How about no.



			
				tiff-tiff86 said:
			
		

> Uchihacest ( Heck, I've even met a yoai fangirl who can't stand that pairing! )


I don't like it either.
And it's spelled Y-A-O-I if you didn't know.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't get GaaHina either. ^


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> GaaraxAnyone.



U kidding me...

Gaara x Sand itself is best!


----------



## Cair (Aug 26, 2007)

LeeSaku: ...What the hell?...>.>

GaaTema: I have to admit, that's pretty dayum sick.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

Hidan x Deidara, the guy calls him chan once and suddenly everyone thinks they're lovers.


----------



## Nintinja (Aug 26, 2007)

All a character has to do is blush, and there you go, your pairing has been made, like the time Iruka did when Kakashi told how Naruto was doing. The guy blushed cause he was embarrased to ask, not smexually attracted.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 26, 2007)

Christ/halfhearted makes me wtf in all kinds of sick ways.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeesh why are there so many pairing threads? :S I guess all the crack pairings make me go "huh?". (I mean, Kisame/Shikamaru? What!?) Though when I first came to the forums, I had no idea people actually liked NaruSaku.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

NaruSaku is the devil as all the other pairings that cause pairing wars.
The only two het pairings
I can trust now is ZetsuHanabi and KimiTayu.


----------



## Fai (Aug 26, 2007)

I actually never knew NaruHina fans existed before I came to this forum. XD
---
GaaSaku and NejiSaku also make me go "huh?".


Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> Christ/halfhearted makes me wtf in all kinds of sick ways.


lol. xD
How about Christ/Harlequin?


----------



## Kurama (Aug 26, 2007)

NaruSaku
SasuKarin
HinaAnyone other than Naruto, Lee, Neji/Sasuke if circumstances were different, or Yuri [AnkoHinaNaruko FTW!]. Especially KibaHina. Ugh.


----------



## Woodrokiro (Aug 26, 2007)

GaaraXLee *shudders*
ShikaXHiden 
IrukaXKakashi


----------



## silverygreen (Aug 26, 2007)

NejiHina...


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

Orochimaru x Konahamaru


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Orochimaru x Konahamaru



Tayuya x Kimimaro


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tayuya x Kimimaro


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


>



Oh come on...if I hadn't done it someone else would have.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

Ur evil!!! 
yes I agree Tayuya x Kimimaro is a  huh pairing
we all know Kimimaro would seme Tayuya's ass.
Kimimaro x Tayuay is so much better.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

Ita/Saku and Pein/Saku


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:
			
		

> NaruSaku is the devil as all the other pairings that cause pairing wars.
> The only two het pairings
> I can trust now is ZetsuHanabi and KimiTayu.







			
				Harlequin_Romance said:
			
		

> I actually never knew NaruHina fans existed before I came to this forum. XD



I was one of them!  That is, until Neji came along. :sweat



			
				Harlequin_Romance said:
			
		

> lol. xD
> How about Christ/Harlequin?



Trying to tempt me, I see!  Not that I...mind.


----------



## Matsuri (Aug 26, 2007)

I go whoa: DeiTobi


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 26, 2007)

Matsuri said:
			
		

> I go whoa: DeiTobi



:amazed



DeiTobi is...is perfection.


----------



## Fai (Aug 26, 2007)

DeiTobi makes me "" more than it makes me "".


Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> I was one of them!  That is, until Neji came along. :sweat


Neji > All. 



> Trying to tempt me, I see!  Not that I...mind.


Of course not!  That's good to know. <33

Panic!at the Disco, ftw. D:


----------



## Matsuri (Aug 26, 2007)

Nononoonoo  

ME>TOBI

so.. MeXDei


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Aug 26, 2007)

what baffles me is NaruSaku,SasuNaru,SasuHina,SasuKarin,NeijiHina....those are ridiclous pairings.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

DeiTobi is actually believable.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 26, 2007)

Harlequin_Romance said:


> I actually never knew NaruHina fans existed before I came to this forum. XD



You serious? NaruHina is basically all over fandom. The reason I didn't know NaruSaku fans existed was because SasuSaku, NaruHina, and SasuNaru are/were so popular that they completely over shadow NaruSaku.


----------



## Fai (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:
			
		

> DeiTobi is actually believable.


I prefer SasoDei. 



Bobateababy16 said:


> what baffles me is NaruSaku,SasuNaru,SasuHina,SasuKarin,NeijiHina....those are ridiclous pairings.


lulz.



			
				riema said:
			
		

> You serious?


Yes.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

I prefer Deidead.


----------



## Matsuri (Aug 26, 2007)

No reason = I like SasoSaku.


----------



## Blood Riot (Aug 26, 2007)

SakuraxEveryman in the series, seriously. Other than Naruto it makes me go WTF. Naruto/Sakura I see happening, they are bonding relatively well now. The Sasu/Saku is like "BITCH! fuck off! I dont want you!". Then all this other shit just befuddles me. 

Sakura/Gaara, OG Gaara before Naruto kicked his ass would die her hair red. With her blood. 

Neji/Sakura, I see the destiny excuse coming up real fucking quick. 

Lee/Sakura, Lee wouldnt even know what hole to put it in. 

Kakashi/Sakura, pedophilia FTL!

I could go on forever, I like weird pairings now. But this Sakura/everyman shit I hate it.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 26, 2007)

Harlequin_Romance said:
			
		

> DeiTobi makes me "" more than it makes me "".





			
				Matsuri said:
			
		

> Nononoonoo
> 
> ME>TOBI
> 
> so.. MeXDei





			
				H_R said:
			
		

> I prefer SasoDei.



You people are sooo off my friends list. *beats you up, hard* 



			
				TK said:
			
		

> DeiTobi is actually believable.



fuk ya deitobi >



			
				Bobateababy16 said:
			
		

> what baffles me is NaruSaku,SasuNaru,SasuHina,SasuKarin,NeijiHina.... those are ridiclous pairings.



Why are they ridiculous? No, wait...don't answer that. It will be the same thing that the NaruSaku, SasuNaru, SasuHina, SasuKarin, and NejiHina shippers say about NaruHina, SasuSaku, and NejiTen. DX



			
				H_R said:
			
		

> Of course not!  That's good to know. <33



Remember: I'm always watching you. With my eyes. 



			
				H_R said:
			
		

> Panic!at the Disco, ftw. D:



Notice how I am sneaky, and made it so very ghey. 



			
				Matsuri said:
			
		

> No reason = I like SasoSaku.



I like SasoSaku, too! It's good crack.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

I love you Blood Riot
the same with Naruto and older women.
I didn't know so may people  supported Tsunade x Naruto.


----------



## Matsuri (Aug 26, 2007)

Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> You people are sooo off my friends list. *beats you up, hard*
> 
> 
> OUCH.


----------



## Blood Riot (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I love you Blood Riot
> the same with Naruto and older women.
> I didn't know so may people  supported Tsunade x Naruto.



I'd love you too, but I kinda like the Naruto/older women pairings. Look, I just contradicted my Kakashi/Sakura statement! LOL! Anyway, with people like Anko and Kurneai its okay. I find it strange when its older man/younger girl (under 21) its sick and wrong. But if the male is at least 15 I find it okay, I need to eliminate that double standard. 

I agree with you on Naruto/Tsunade, I dont like it either. Behind the genjutsu she's something you'd shoot in a resident evil game.


----------



## Fai (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I prefer Deidead.


R U A DEIDEI H8ER ???!!!!! 


Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> You people are sooo off my friends list. *beats you up, hard*


Our love can overcome our differences, ne. 


> Why are they ridiculous? No, wait...don't answer that. It will be the same thing that the NaruSaku, SasuNaru, SasuHina, SasuKarin, and NejiHina shippers say about NaruHina, SasuSaku, and NejiTen. DX


Yes. Don't answer that. Lets try and keep the peace in here. 


> Remember: I'm always watching you. With my eyes.


O RLY?
If it wasn't with your eyes, what else would you be watching me with? 


> Notice how I am sneaky, and made it so very ghey.


P!atD = Teh Ghei.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

Blood Riot said:


> I'd love you too, but I kinda like the Naruto/older women pairings. Look, I just contradicted my Kakashi/Sakura statement! LOL! Anyway, with people like Anko and Kurneai its okay. I find it strange when its older man/younger girl (under 21) its sick and wrong. But if the male is at least 15 I find it okay, I need to eliminate that double standard.
> 
> I agree with you on Naruto/Tsunade, I dont like it either. Behind the genjutsu she's something you'd shoot in a resident evil game.


It's like Naruto doing his grandma!!!! 

Yeah I hate Deidara and so does Vegeta.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 26, 2007)

Matsuri said:
			
		

> OUCH.





			
				Harlequin_Romance said:
			
		

> Our love can overcome our differences, ne.



S'okay.  I love all you guys...even if I don't know you at all. 



			
				Blood Riot said:
			
		

> I'd love you too, but I kinda like the Naruto/older women pairings. Look, I just contradicted my Kakashi/Sakura statement! LOL! Anyway, with people like Anko and Kurneai its okay. I find it strange when its older man/younger girl (under 21) its sick and wrong. But if the male is at least 15 I find it okay, I need to eliminate that double standard.



Ehh. Agreed...that is a nasty double-standard. >< (This coming from someone who ships KakaSaku, KureHina, and TsunaShizu. XDD)



			
				Harlequin_Romance said:
			
		

> O RLY?
> If it wasn't your eyes, what else would you be watching me with?



You don't...actually want me to answer that, do you?


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 26, 2007)

The only pairings that make me go "huh?" are pairings that aren't crack pairings, yuri pairings, or Zetsu x Hanabi.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 26, 2007)

Random Nobody said:
			
		

> The only pairings that make me go "huh?" are pairings that aren't crack pairings, yuri pairings, or Zetsu x Hanabi.



Haahhh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

riema said:


> You serious? NaruHina is basically all over fandom. The reason I didn't know NaruSaku fans existed was because SasuSaku, NaruHina, and SasuNaru are/were so popular that they completely over shadow NaruSaku.



You NaruHina fans have too much faith in your pairing...especially when this anime/manga is not about love.


----------



## motosai (Aug 26, 2007)

shino and ino. ten ten and choji.


----------



## Blood Riot (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, Chouji/anyone too! Seriously, he's too fat and short tempered! He needs another fatty in the series T.T 

Some chick could go "ooooo Chouji has a nice FAT cawk!" and he'd still go batshit insane. Chouji's not the man for love, besides its obvious your real love is food. We all know Chouji gets off on the shinobi cookbook.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> You NaruHina fans have too much faith in your pairing...especially when this anime/manga is not about love.



She's allowed to have faith in her pairing, tyvm. Go be an ass somewhere else. 



			
				Blood Riot said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Chouji/anyone too! Seriously, he's too fat and short tempered! He needs another fatty in the series T.T
> 
> Some chick could go "ooooo Chouji has a nice FAT cawk!" and he'd still go batshit insane. Chouji's not the man for love, besides its obvious your real love is food. We all know Chouji gets off on the shinobi cookbook.



NOT LISTENING.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Aug 26, 2007)

I also would like to add naruto x tsunade >.<


----------



## Namin? (Aug 26, 2007)

> I remember there was a club for Ino x Neji.



T.T' Seriously?
You think Neji would ever go for her? XD


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 26, 2007)

I actually can't think of any pairings that really phase me enough into a, "...huh?" state of mind. Probably because if circumstances changed, the likelihood of any character getting together with any other character wouldn't be too surprising for me, I guess. 

Well, there are a few minor crack pairings which qualify as exceptions to that rule, but they are still sexy and interesting enough that I am not so much startled as intrigued.  

Although, I will admit. 

There was a fanfic I read once involving Kakashi and Lee as the main pairing.

At first, I was like... 

But, after reading the story and adamantly refusing to let myself ship the pair,  it was well-written enough that my minor huh? moment turned into more of a... 

Besides that single instance, though, nope. I love it all. 

Christ? Our pairing makes you go huh? In the good way, I hope


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 26, 2007)

hmmmm any that is yaoi or i*c*st


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> She's allowed to have faith in her pairing, tyvm. Go be an ass somewhere else.



Hm make me...and I'm not being an ass I'm being real. This manga is not even about love or couples and still it seems 40 percent of the threads on here are about which pairing, or this pairing or a wacky pairing fan club. When the manga itself  doesn't devout  more than 5 percent of its time to any kind of pairing. 

I think its more ass-ish to tell people to have hope in something that will never happen than to tell them to move on and not dwell on something that in the long scope of the story doesn't matter. 

And then theres the fact that Hinata isn't much more than a  in the first place. I wish Neji had killed her so people wouldn't babble on about how much Naruto loves her.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hm make me...and I'm not being an ass I'm being real. This manga is not even about love or couples and still it seems 40 percent of the threads on here are about which pairing, or this pairing or a wacky pairing fan club. When the manga itself  doesn't devout  more than 5 percent of its time to any kind of pairing.
> 
> I think its more ass-ish to tell people to have hope in something that will never happen than to tell them to move on and not dwell on something that in the long scope of the story doesn't matter.
> 
> And then theres the fact that Hinata isn't much more than a  in the first place. I wish Neji had killed her so people wouldn't babble on about how much Naruto loves her.



You dare speak against NaruHina!?


----------



## Haruna♥ (Aug 26, 2007)

...I like ShinoIno.  

...You people are just denying their love! 

>><<


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Aug 26, 2007)

I would have to say SasuNaru I hate that pairing because neither of them are gay...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You dare speak against NaruHina!?



I pretty much spoke against all pairings...but I don't particularly like Hinata. In fact I dislike her more than any other character. The fact that Kishi writes the story in a stupid way to appeal to Naru-Hina fans pisses me off. 

In the latest chapters (350s and on):


*Spoiler*: __ 



We see that Naruto and Hinata are traveling together. Well how much sense does it make for them to do this from a strategic standpoint. Here is Naruto who hasn't seen this girl in 3 years, has no idea of her powers or strengths and right over there are Kakashi and Sakura (his team) who he knows very well. Why break up a cell to do this part. Just to give Naru/Hina fans something to use as proof in another thread about how they can prove Naruto loves Hinata, its sickening. I'm just glad the story didn't suffer


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Aug 26, 2007)

Haruna♥ said:


> ...I like ShinoIno.
> 
> ...You people are just denying their love!
> 
> >><<



I'm not they belong to each other!!


----------



## Haruna♥ (Aug 26, 2007)

> I'm not they belong to each other!!



Right on, brother... 

(Did you see teh fillers with them in it? hehe... totally got me started... XD)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I pretty much spoke against all pairings...but I don't particularly like Hinata. In fact I dislike her more than any other character. The fact that Kishi writes the story in a stupid way to appeal to Naru-Hina fans pisses me off.
> 
> In the latest chapters (350s and on):
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



At most all that was is minor fanservice.  Although, some of the reactions by pairing fans to even the smallest things gets ridiculous.

I remember we had about four or five threads proclaiming NaruHina just because the way the teams were split up when nothing happened not surprisingly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I mean, theres more support for Naruto and Tsunada than Naruto Hinata. I mean at least she touched him...


----------



## Nenin Hugeato (Aug 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _NarutoSakura I mean WTF is up with that..._



Yes, that made me confused i couldnt read my blurry computer screen and saying "what the heck is up with that?"


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 26, 2007)

ZetsuxHanabi was the strangest ive seen..


----------



## Mishari (Aug 26, 2007)

NaruHina by far.

ItaSaku is hot 8[


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

_NaruHina and who give's a fuck if you don't like it?- Love FMA9_


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

Kakashi x Sasuke,where the hell did that couple come from
Yodaime x Naruto:ewww


----------



## Haruna♥ (Aug 26, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> ZetsuxHanabi was the strangest ive seen..



... You bastard, you know it's kanon.... XD

BTW, to FMA9... *Even though I don't like NaruHina* ...QFT, you should love your pairing anyways...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _NaruHina and who give's a fuck if you don't like it?- Love FMA9_



Obviously the whiny NaruHina fans...


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Obviously the whiny NaruHina fans...



I am a NaruHina fan and I Now don't care if you say it sucks....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I am a NaruHina fan and I Now don't care if you say it sucks....



Then stop responding lol.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Then stop responding lol.



Why should its fun...


----------



## Nintinja (Aug 26, 2007)

Itachi x Sakura was just plain GAY. It was really retarded and made absolutely no sense, I saw so many lemons about this on fanfiction.net I almost blew chunks.

NaruHina is a good pairing no matter how you look at it. Sure, it has its flaws, but whose to say theat NaruSaku/SasuSaku doesn't either? Realisticly speaking, I'd never ask out a girl that made my face bleed, no matter how hot she was. As for Hinata, if I didn't notice, then I didn't notice, I'm willing to bet that as soon as she tells Naruto, he'll have to get some good outta it. Either he'll like her or not.

Naru Hina FTW!!!!!!!11


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

ItaSaku is gay.It's just another way for people to make Itachi into a horny bastard.


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Aug 26, 2007)

Actually what makes me go huh the most is when people pair themselves (!) up with characters and write stories about it or draw fanart of it. 
I consider this very scary behavior.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

Emma_rules_! said:


> Actually what makes me go huh the most is when people pair themselves (!) up with characters and write stories about it or draw fanart of it.
> I consider this very scary behavior.



HinataFullMetalAlchemist9....


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

ewww,yeah some people like to put a lot of ocs in their fics. which we all know is just self inserted shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Emma_rules_! said:


> Actually what makes me go huh the most is when people pair themselves (!) up with characters and write stories about it or draw fanart of it.
> I consider this very scary behavior.



LOL, its kind of cute sometimes.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> ewww,yeah some people like to put a lot of ocs in their fics. which we all know is just self inserted shit.



Fun self inserted shit...Lol but I never went that far...


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> ewww,yeah some people like to put a lot of ocs in their fics. which we all know is just self inserted shit.


Yes, those Mary Sues and all. But some people just identify themselves with already existing characters and that is just as bad if you ask me.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Aug 26, 2007)

ItaSaku, this is before the time skip I mean, people writing fics about Itachi rolling up in his car to pick up long haired Sakura D: Made me sick.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay I'm going to go out on a limb here and say the stupidest pairing I've seen is........SasorixSakura. Seriously, WTF?


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmm,true.it's oh that character acts like me.Lets put her with this character because I think he's hot and I always wantedto have sex with him.
ekkk that creeps me out.
Mary sues shoule die.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> LOL, its kind of cute sometimes.



CTK is lord, and I agree, it is cute, I did that once with dbz...oh god, back when I was 12. Seemed like a good idea. Now, yeah, after 6 years I still have it, I look back on it and laugh so bad I cry.

I was a creepy kid and my parents never loved me.

That's a lie.

But still. It's creepy when they write about how they fall in love with said characters and have their kids, mine was just about being in the Z squad and kicking ass xD Nothing like obsession in the sense of "OMG SARSKAY KUUUN, IMA WRITE A FIC, AND U'LL B MAI HUBBEH" Wrong.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Someone I knew drew a picture of Itachi with them, it was kind of hot. lol

And I wouldn't mind being matched up with Temari.


----------



## Nintinja (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> ewww,yeah some people like to put a lot of ocs in their fics. which we all know is just self inserted shit.



LMMFAO! I gotta tell my older sister that! LOL, LOL, LOL! SELF INSERTED! Could'nt have said that better! OMG! No wonder so many OC's are there, and that "just for fun" stuff ws all fake all along! Deep down, we all know, thats its just the writers desperate cover up to do, or kiss the guy, its always the dark ones too, 

Examples: Sasuke, Vegeta, Shadow the Hedgehog, and more.


----------



## Nintinja (Aug 26, 2007)

Emma_rules_! said:


> Yes, those Mary Sues and all. But some people just identify themselves with already existing characters and that is just as bad if you ask me.



Another well said comment!


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

Nintinja said:


> LMMFAO! I gotta tell my older sister that! LOL, LOL, LOL! SELF INSERTED! Could'nt have said that better! OMG! No wonder so many OC's are there, and that "just for fun" stuff ws all fake all along! Deep down, we all know, thats its just the writers desperate cover up to do, or kiss the guy, its always the dark ones too,
> 
> Examples: Sasuke, Vegeta, Shadow the Hedgehog, and more.


They want to escape their dull boring lives I guess.XD
TRUE
crossovers are also stupid.
Inuyasha x Naruto and Sasuke x Kagome.GTFO


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Hmm,true.it's oh that character acts like me.Lets put her with this character because I think he's hot and I always wantedto have sex with him.
> ekkk that creeps me out.
> Mary sues shoule die.


It's worse when people turn existing characters in Mary Sues though.
I've read a fanfic once where Hinata all of a sudden turned out to be a jinchuuriki as well and all the boys in Konoha suddenly fell in love with her :S. And she got a new super move and rescued Naruto with it. And she became uberbeautiful... you can figure the rest.


----------



## Haruna♥ (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you...on crack, Nintinja..? Calm down, Jeez... XDXD

BTW, I hate Mary Sues...

You know, long beautiful silky- blonde hair, sparkling emerald green eyes... Has uber-powers of controlling the Earth, and can instantly kill 30 people...

In love with Neji, and long-lost sister of Naruto. 

...I hate that crap...


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

They do that with Naruto too.
make him into this sex god.
BULL SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> They want to escape their dull boring life I guess.XD
> TRUE
> crossovers are also stupid.
> Inuyasha x Naruto and Sasuke x Kagome.GTFO



...I am not real though, I am just a Anime character in real life plugged into a AI from Ghost in the Shell and posting from the shadows of the net...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Emma_rules_! said:


> Yes, those Mary Sues and all. But some people just identify themselves with already existing characters and that is just as bad if you ask me.



That is scary. 



Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Hmm,true.it's oh that character acts like me.Lets put her with this character because I think he's hot and I always wantedto have sex with him.
> ekkk that creeps me out.
> Mary sues shoule die.



Mary Sues are why I stopped reading fan fiction. 



Nintinja said:


> LMMFAO! I gotta tell my older sister that! LOL, LOL, LOL! SELF INSERTED! Could'nt have said that better! OMG! No wonder so many OC's are there, and that "just for fun" stuff ws all fake all along! Deep down, we all know, thats its just the writers desperate cover up to do, or kiss the guy, its always the dark ones too,
> 
> Examples: Sasuke, Vegeta, *Shadow the Hedgehog*, and more.



One of these things is not like the others...


----------



## Haruna♥ (Aug 26, 2007)

...FMA9, sometimes you scare me...

<.<
>.>


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

Haruna♥ said:


> ...FMA9, sometimes you scare me...
> 
> <.<
> >.>



It is all in fun but I don't care, I have a stand alone complex...


----------



## Yellow (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree with you about Sasuke and Sakura. Sasuke is too focused on other things to have a relationship with sakura but he does want to revive his clan so maybe just maybe.....


----------



## Nintinja (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> They want to escape their dull boring lives I guess.XD
> TRUE
> crossovers are also stupid.
> Inuyasha x Naruto and Sasuke x Kagome.GTFO




I think the only crossover that'd work would be a Final Fantasy one.....nah not even then!

See, my sis has a Fc/Oc who is supposed to be paired with Sasuke. (She's older than me) shes gone so far with it, that she said she wants to make it into a manga. 

Now heres where I come in. (BTW, I also wanna make a Manga curtisy of TokyoPop) I tell my sister, either Kishi will sue, or you story won't make sense.

Shes kinda a bitch, and start crap so I leave and she's pissed for a week. If you ever see a girl online named Naomi_Uchiha, thats my sis. (She goes to this forum too)


----------



## Haruna♥ (Aug 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> It is all in fun but I don't care, I have a stand alone complex...



I knew that, silly... 

You still scare kitty.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

No,he pushes too many girls away.plus I'm starting to believe Sasuke really is gay.
What was up with him remembering that kiss with him and Naruto.In that whole land of waves near death death experience.

Crap she wants to make a manga about that.XD


----------



## Nintinja (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> One of these things is not like the others...




Dude, trust me, its true! Shadow has had so many lemons with peoples Ocs that you practically can google it! Fanfiction.net is crawling with them! When I say dark characters I meant personality.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL,some people fantasize themself with a hedge hog.XD


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> LOL,some people fantasize themself with a hedge hog.XD



Female hedge hogs are hot to some...


----------



## Yellow (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> No,he pushes too many girls away.plus I'm starting to believe Sasuke really is gay.
> What was up with him remembering that kiss with him and Naruto.In that whole land of waves near death death experience.


Oh my God lol. He probably is gay for Naruto. That would explain why he doesn't want Sakura.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

No one wants Sakura except Naruto and maybe lee.But I think Lee grew out of his whole Sakura obsession.
Yeah,theres a slight chance Sasuke might be gay.
okay a big chance.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> No one wants Sakura except Naruto and maybe lee.But I think Lee grew out of his whole Sakura obsession.
> Yeah,theres a slight chance Sasuke might be gay.
> okay a big chance.



SakuraLee...just keep her away from Naruto the great....and HinaDestined...also Sasuke is Narutosexual not just gay.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

I guess so,but I think Lee right now has crush on Ten-Ten.I think.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I guess so,but I think Lee right now has crush on Ten-Ten.I think.



NejiTenten...


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

uh oh,ur gonna get it FMA9.Even though I like that pairing,many don't and see it as a crack/huh? pairing.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I guess so,but I think Lee right now has crush on Ten-Ten.I think.



I think Ten-Ten also admirers Lee but I don't know if she really likes him. Wasn't she staring at him one time or something? She dreamy while staring at him so I think she likes him.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmm,true. But she did that with Neji,too. I don't know.Maybe she likes them both.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Hmm,true. But she did that with Neji,too. I don't know.Maybe she likes them both.



3-way love...Lol.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

No.Just.No.


----------



## Felt (Aug 26, 2007)

TemariIno
Wtf is that about


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

The Shikamaru fans came up with that one.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 26, 2007)

You guys make me lawl. 

halfhearted: You/Me makes me "huh?" in all kinds of _pleasant_ ways. 

And did I hear one of you talking trash about Zetsu x Hanabi? 

I liked TemaIno before it was a semi-popular crack pairing.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah popular crack pairings are a turn off.
except Kimimaro x Tayuya and Zetsu x Hanabi.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2007)

Sasu Saku ori ANko Itachi/ Kakashi

I hate this pairings...


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

Kakuzu x Kisame.


----------



## Gaaratakesituptheass (Aug 27, 2007)

Sasuke x female.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 27, 2007)

Anything that isn't Zetsu/Hanabi.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 27, 2007)

Senpai, what about PakkunZetsu? He marks him because he loves him.


----------



## Frambuesa (Aug 27, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> SasuxIno - I just never see that happening.  Ever.
> *KakaxSaku -  *
> GaaraxTemari -



kakasaku *FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

___
ahem

weird pairings?...

itachi x kisame?

just ew.


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 27, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> SasuxIno - I just never see that happening.  Ever.
> KakaxSaku -
> GaaraxTemari -



100% Agree on Sasuke x Ino wtf? But i guess some people believe out of no where Sasuke will go back to Ino when he never even spoke more then 10 minutes of words to her...  I can not see Gaara x Temari since she is like with Shiki.. its so damn easy and clear to see.


----------



## Yuuko-Hime (Aug 27, 2007)

ZetsuXHanabi this is a weird pairing....


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)

_OrochimaruXHanabi... _


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

Kakashi x Anko


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 27, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _OrochimaruXHanabi... _



That sounds hot.

Any pairing that isn't a crack pairing.


----------



## Creator (Aug 27, 2007)

Gaaratakesituptheass said:


> Sasuke x female.



I cant argue that. Hehe.  

Also ZestuXHanabi.........


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

lets not forget Iruka x female.


----------



## Creator (Aug 27, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _OrochimaruXHanabi... _



His gay.  



Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Kakashi x Anko



They are sex buddies. They have casual sex, but they arent a couple.  



Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> lets not forget Iruka x female.



True. But Iruka is Kakashi's bitch. You have to excuse him.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes I really can't see Iruka with a woman no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 27, 2007)

Konohamaru X Naruto

There is nothing more wrong.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

or Orochimaro x Naruto


----------



## Creator (Aug 27, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Yes I really can't see Iruka with a woman no matter how hard I try.



True.  



Cyph3r said:


> Konohamaru X Naruto
> 
> There is nothing more wrong.



Well who does Konohamaru go with. I need to look this up.  



Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> or Orochimaro x Naruto



Well he might get some with Naruto eventually.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

Orochimaro x Naruto is gross.
I can't see that brilliant man with that brat.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Aug 27, 2007)

sasuoro creeps me out i still have nightmares


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Aug 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SuigetsuXninjacat......I know is pure love but......no


----------



## Oriodark178 (Aug 27, 2007)

Zetsu and the rose bush.


----------



## Frambuesa (Aug 27, 2007)

?WhiteShade? said:


> SuigetsuXninjacat......I know is pure love but......no



lolol          .


----------



## Creator (Aug 27, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Orochimaro x Naruto is gross.
> I can't see that brilliant man with that brat.



His a pedo. He will get Naruto for a one night stand.  You cant argue it. Its gross yes. But it will happen.  



?WhiteShade? said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> SuigetsuXninjacat......I know is pure love but......no



 Thats just.....no. I cant agree with that pairing.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

No,I deny Oro x Naruto with all my heart.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Aug 27, 2007)

I have think even worse.....ChiyoXCatgranny  

O NO.....these images....get it off my brain NOW ARRRKKK


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 27, 2007)

?WhiteShade? said:


> I have think even worse.....ChiyoXCatgranny
> 
> O NO.....these images....get it off my brain NOW ARRRKKK



That is... grotesque.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> No,I deny Oro x Naruto with all my heart.



OroLex......


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

Mmmm I like that pairing.


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



PeinxBH...

PeinxMoegi is where it's at.


----------



## Creator (Aug 27, 2007)

Oriodark178 said:


> Zetsu and the rose bush.



He tapped that ages ago.  



Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> No,I deny Oro x Naruto with all my heart.



You can deny it. But he cant deny a sexy youth like Naruto.  



?WhiteShade? said:


> I have think even worse.....ChiyoXCatgranny
> 
> O NO.....these images....get it off my brain NOW ARRRKKK



 Right. Thats just wrong. I dont even want to start explaining how many ways its wrong. It just is.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Aug 27, 2007)

Chiyo said:


> That is... grotesque.



Hey! old woman need love too......but two old granny is just........no 



> Right. Thats just wrong. I dont even want to start explaining how many ways its wrong. It just is.



Yeah! i know......i just wanted to make a joke but now im stuck with awful images in da head :amazed


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

I see oro passing up Naruto because of his clothes.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 27, 2007)

SaixNaruto.... 

KakashixIruka...(despite the popularity for it in Japan)....

ChiyoxSasori.... .....

And KakashixSakura.... ....

And almost all types of yaoi, yuri, relatives, and couples that hardly have interactions....


----------



## Jio Freed (Aug 27, 2007)

Pairings that make me go...huh?

Honest answers-
Naruto x Hinata- honestly i just dont get it...they dont interact and Naruto obviuosly doent love her since he still loves Sakura

Sasuke x Sakura- same i dont get it anymore,they at least had a chance but then he left and to me thats where it ended

...and any crack pairing.


----------



## Rockleeroxz16 (Aug 30, 2007)

NarutoxSai, NarutoxSakura, SasukexHinata, ChiyoxSasori, KakashixSakura.


----------



## Enderzt (Aug 31, 2007)

My favorite pairing is  Naruto/Temari ..... Don't ask me why they met like once... hahahaha


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 31, 2007)

NaruTema.....SaiNaru...weirdos....


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 31, 2007)

Sui X Sai its the most retarded pairing, in fact any yaoi pairing with suigetsu its retarded.

I dont like Yaoi pairings.

Also I am sick of the random X Sakura fc's seriously live the girl alone already this is now annoying.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Aug 31, 2007)

AkamaruXgamabunta


----------



## Namin? (Aug 31, 2007)

*I personally dislike TemaNaru... wtf?
OHMIGOSH theyre both bonde... perfect match! =o*


----------



## Denji (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll never forget the first (and only) time I saw someone mention Zetsu x Moegi. Just ridiculous.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Aug 31, 2007)

Denji said:


> I'll never forget the first (and only) time I saw someone mention Zetsu x Moegi. Just ridiculous.



What are you talking about Zetsu x Moegi is made of pure love 

remember Zetsu's love declaration for moegi in chapter 299


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 31, 2007)

Relatives together or Kakashi/Sakura.


----------



## zura (Aug 31, 2007)

Neji and Hinata if it involves a happily-ever-after-scads-of-children ending. I can see the appeal behind the general pairing, but they're genetically half-siblings. The Hyuga clan doesn't need anymore inbreeding.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 31, 2007)

NaruSaku
ItaSasu
SasuHina 
Kakashit and Iruka?
Any Yaoi pairing

There, my hand hurts from all the typing


----------



## Marsala (Aug 31, 2007)

Denji said:


> I'll never forget the first (and only) time I saw someone mention Zetsu x Moegi. Just ridiculous.



And you just had to go and mention it again, didn't you? I could have gone the rest of my life without ever knowing about such an idea, but NO.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 31, 2007)

KakaSaku
NaruHina
SasuSaku
TontonxAkamaru
KibaxAkamaru(wtf?)
KakashixPakkun(wtf?)
OroxManda


----------



## Valhalla (Aug 31, 2007)

Gaara/Hina crept me out. O_?


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 31, 2007)

Denji said:


> I'll never forget the first (and only) time I saw someone mention Zetsu x Moegi. Just ridiculous.



Seriously. Zetsu/Hanabi is already canon. Case closed, get over it Zetsu/Moegi tards.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 31, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Seriously. Zetsu/Hanabi is already canon. Case closed, get over it Zetsu/Moegi tards.



ATARK DEM WIT UR LAZARZ!!!!


----------



## guro (Aug 31, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> SasuxIno - I just never see that happening.  Ever.
> KakaxSaku -
> GaaraxTemari -




Those last two are just sick.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 31, 2007)

ZetsuXIruka

Seriously, WTF?


----------



## Darth Payne (Aug 31, 2007)

Nibi and Shikamaru (I just made that up)


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 31, 2007)

Umm, most of them, lol. Kish doesn't do romance much, and therefore none are trutly gonna happen (much).


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 31, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Seriously. Zetsu/Hanabi is already canon. Case closed, get over it Zetsu/Moegi tards.



Amen, that is truth


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 31, 2007)

Despite how canon MoegiPakkun is, it's just weird. xD


----------



## Dragon_Torque (Aug 31, 2007)

NejiXHinata is so wrong! NejiHina=Fail


----------



## Fantasy_Fan (Aug 31, 2007)

hm...the main one I don't get is Kakashi/Iruka...I don't see it at all, especially not since it seems like such a huge pairing.

Other then that I am all for most pairings...even the ones I don't get (naruto/Sakura, Naruto/Sasuke, Sasuke/Kakashi) I understand the basis for...and most of the crack pairings are great fun!


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 31, 2007)

All of the pairings seem a bit weird to me, the only exceptions being the ones that I think are okay.


----------



## Silvermyst (Sep 1, 2007)

-i*c*st of any of the families. This includes ItaSas, NejiHina, and GaaTemKuro IN ANY STYLE YOU CHOOSE!! *ick*
-LeeGaa. Just...huh?
-NaruIno. This must be a purely crack pairing. Funny to think about though.


Edits: 100 post yo.  Avy change time!


----------



## Lenalee (Sep 1, 2007)

SasukexIno puzzles me. It's one of those examples where the people barely talk, yet a fanbase spawns. o.O


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone with Naruto in a pairing make me puke


----------



## Maiokhan (Sep 1, 2007)

Emma_rules_! said:


> Actually what makes me go huh the most is when people pair themselves (!) up with characters and write stories about it or draw fanart of it.
> I consider this very scary behavior.



Quoted for truth!

How about karin/Udon?


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

Gaara x Hyuuga Hinata


----------



## Reddle (Sep 1, 2007)

Characters that have never/never will meet.


But you know, it must mean love.


----------



## Suzie (Sep 1, 2007)

Sasuke/Sakura
Naruto/Sakura


----------



## Dango (Sep 1, 2007)

Sasuhina.
Need I say more?


----------



## Levithian (Sep 1, 2007)

_Anything Boring...._


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Sep 1, 2007)

10- 10 and sasuke.


----------



## Aya (Sep 1, 2007)

AkatsukixSakura (WTF)
NaruHina
ItaSaku (deserves to get mentioned solely XD)
KakaSaku
SaiSaku
...or just any dumb pairing with Sakura XD
KakaIru (LOL)

i think that was it...


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

OroxNaruto would just be so odd


----------



## xX♥Bern (Sep 1, 2007)

I personally like a lot of crack. But some things that makes me go huh would be...

AkamaruHina

...

A dog...In a relationship aside from friendship.


----------



## Namin? (Sep 1, 2007)

> Anything Boring....



Hah, you always have the best answers. =3
I think ShikaHina is wierd... Oh and I colored the Hinata picture! X3


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2007)

ItaSaku. **


----------



## Namin? (Sep 1, 2007)

> ItaSaku.



Anything with Itachi creeps me out. I think he should be alone... Forever! =3 Nice avatar by the way.


----------



## docterjoy (Sep 1, 2007)

> First off NenjixTenTen. This pairing is the one that baffles me the most. I mean why should those two end up together, where in the manga or anime is there a nod toward this. From what I see is that for Neji (Pre-Timeskip) there was feelings of comadership at best. Even post this is true, but anything beyond that I dont see it.


That's why I support KankuTen 

I don't understand NaruSaku


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2007)

Ariko said:


> Anything with Itachi creeps me out. I think he should be alone... Forever! =3 Nice avatar by the way.



I'm okay with certain Itachi pairings ...  And thanks.


----------



## Rasz (Sep 1, 2007)

Dead people and people who are still alive.
Haku X Anko? WTF?

On a side note, how many ninjas have had 2 ninja parents and how many had only 1 (or 0)? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Naruto had 2 I assume from the conversation between Jiraiya and Tsunade 


, but Sasuke and Shikamaru seem to have non-ninja mothers. Just wondering what the norm is, for 2 ninjas to hook up, or for a ninja to hook up with a non-ninja. Can two non-ninjas send a child to ninja school?

I would assume that bloodlines would force the breeding to be specific to keep the bloodline in control. However, after that I assume some non-ninjas might want a ninja kid, but I would think 2 ninja parents would be a bad idea. If both die, that leaves an orphan. However, with only one ninja parent, you still have your non-ninja parent in case of the worst.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 1, 2007)

itachi and sasuke
neji and temari


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Manga character spoiler_ 



I want NarutoxKarin to happen so Naruto will always be miserable since she'll never leave Naruto alone


----------



## Levithian (Sep 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What about Pein and Blue hair?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What about Pein and Blue hair?




*Spoiler*: __ 



PeinxKonan (BH girl) is actually a good pairing. I want it to happen


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 1, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What about Pein and Blue hair?



For all we know, it may already be canon.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 1, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> For all we know, it may already be canon.



My point was, we don't know..and yet some think of it as canon...there maybe a FC for all I know...I don't dislike this pairing.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 1, 2007)

masterkeyes2 said:


> First off NenjixTenTen. This pairing is the one that baffles me the most. I mean why should those two end up together, where in the manga or anime is there a nod toward this. From what I see is that for Neji (Pre-Timeskip) there was feelings of comadership at best. Even post this is true, but anything beyond that I dont see it.



You're blind.


----------



## Rockleeroxz16 (Sep 2, 2007)

white_bird said:


> You're blind.



No they not. NejixTenTen is weird and stupid.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Sep 2, 2007)

> Bu-But, OroKabu makes sense!


 ........WHAT??????????? no, it doesn't!!!! kabuto wants to KILL oro!!


----------



## louipwns (Sep 2, 2007)

NaruHina. The relationship wasn't built up at all. They dont even have a true relationship at all. Then after that is SasuHina. Who the hell came up with that if she doesn't get Naruto(which i dont see) she won't get anyone. Then finally its ItaSaku because well y would she wanna do the guy that put sasuke on the path 2 leave the village.


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Sep 2, 2007)

I admit I like crack ships like KakaSaku,SasoSaku,ItaSaku,SaiSaku,DeiSaku,PeinSaku,KisaIta,YondSaku,hell combinations of the couplings in threesomes ^_^,but I'd say NaruSaku makes me go WTFish the most...because I just don't see it happening....Naruto's goal is to get Sasuke back for Sakura and on more then one occasion he's come to accept her feelings for Sasuke and shown that,he's willing to push his limits to get Sasuke back for the both of them.So yeah I admit not a big fan of NaruSaku as you can see and don't care if you neg me for it because shows how mature people are because thats just my opinion on the issue.I'd prefered open ended ending to Naruto then dare get NaruSaku,I'd think it'll ruin the Team 7 development compared to NaruHina or SasuSaku happening.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 2, 2007)

ShodaiXMoegi


----------



## Kiss (Sep 6, 2007)

First of all,yes,it's just another pairing thread.
But I chose to do the opposite way and this thread is about the pairing/s which has/have no chance/s of happening in your opinion.
Of course,every pairing can happen in the end but this is about your point of view.
Please choose the pairing/s which you just don't see happening and also explain why.
Everybody has his/her own opinions so please don't flame and try to be as objective as possible while discussing.

PSf course dead people are not logically included in the poll.But that's just common sense.
The same also goes for yuri and yaoi pairings since Naruto is no shonen-ai manga or sth like that.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2007)

All of them that aren't canon


----------



## Levithian (Sep 6, 2007)

_NaruSaku...._


----------



## Namin? (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't see ChoujiIno happening. =3
Mainly because i'm a ShikaIno fan.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 6, 2007)

well sasusaku won't happen because sasuke like's men and narusaku because naruto will end up with hinata


----------



## Rios (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted for all. This is not some cheap romance story  .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 6, 2007)

KibaHina........it's just personal.


----------



## chocy (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think chouji x ino nor sai x ino will happen. Actually, i really can't imagine ino being with any one, but thats just me. 

Also, like what Rios said, this isnt a romance manga, so i dont think kishi will go further than to drop several hints about possible pairings.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted NaruSaku


----------



## Coup (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't see any of them happening, I mean there may be a slim chance of NaruSaku but I think there are some death's to come that will prevent some pairings.
I'm looking at you Sai *hopefully*


----------



## Lord Bishop (Sep 6, 2007)

NaruSaku.'s never going to happen, though loads of people can't accept that.


----------



## docterjoy (Sep 6, 2007)

NaruSaku because they were meant to be friends, not a couple.

And yes, Naruto will probably not be big into romance, but that's what fan fiction and doujinshi is for.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

KakashixAyame. 

She went off for a vacation wtf!! 


Back to the topic...LeeSaku is just impossible.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2007)

LeeSaku. The kid doesn't have much of a chance at this point.


----------



## Mr. Joe (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted NaruSaku and NaruHina. Naruto is gay, and no girl would ever want to be with him, not even his own kagebunshin in henge. Plus, someone who fails that much should never be with a woman, as there is a small chance that he may reproduce, and that would be just tragic.


----------



## Creator (Sep 6, 2007)

Any pairing with Sasuke and Sakura in it. 

Why? 

Sasuke = Gay

Sakura = She love Tonton. Thats why.


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2007)

NaruHina


It's a one way relationship...


----------



## Creator (Sep 6, 2007)

Izuko said:


> NaruHina
> 
> 
> It's a one way relationship...



 No its not. It just seems like it because Kishimoto is making it seem like it with this whole Sasuke hype.


----------



## momolade (Sep 6, 2007)

narusaku


----------



## Nagato Yuki (Sep 6, 2007)

Creator said:


> Any pairing with Sasuke and Sakura in it.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Mr. Joe (Sep 6, 2007)

Creator said:


> Any pairing with Sasuke and Sakura in it.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



Tonton is too good for Sakura, and would never waste her time on such filth.


----------



## Fai (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll just say all because otherwise fantards will attack me I don't think any pairing will be resolved at the end of the manga.


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Sep 6, 2007)

I love Lee and all but LeeSaku will not happen. I think he genuinely likes the girl but does he love her that im not sure of--besides I think NaruSaku will happen before this so Lee is out of luck he is third string on love and it usually doesn't filter down that far. There are at least two pairings more likely than this that have more history than this one, SasuSaku and NaruSaku, so Lee's chances are really slim....

...but if it happened I wouldn't be too mad about it unless their kids had his eyebrows and her forehead, then i would be sad.


----------



## Shamandalie (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't see any pairing happenning, so the list would be too long.

Out from these, I voted for SasuSaku, NaruHina and SaiIno, because I think they have the least chance.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 6, 2007)

Any that's not canon, and NaruSaku. The arguments are the same as you ALL -I'm sure- know them to be, won't argue about it...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 6, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:
			
		

> Of course,every pairing can happen in the end but this is about your point of view.



Within reason.



			
				Rios said:
			
		

> I voted for all. This is not some cheap romance story



No one ever said anything about this becoming a shoujo manga. Romance doesn't have to become the center focus of the story for it to happen. I thought this was obvious.



> It just seems like it because Kishimoto is making it seem like it with this whole Sasuke hype.



Sasuke has nothing to do with whether or not Kishimoto Masashi chooses to draw Hinata for more panel time. :rofl

As for me, I voted NaruHina, SasuSaku, and LeeSaku.

NaruHina is cute but I don't see it happening because she barely gets any panel time and there has never been a big focus regarding what she is to Naruto. She is not that close to Naruto as Sakura, Kakashi, and Sasuke are so... it makes me care less about her. She is a minor character at best. 

SasuSaku has it's complications. Sasuke right now wants nothing more than revenge and refuses to associate himself with Team 7. Sakura still 'loving' Sasuke is also questionable- we've had over 100 chapters for Kishimoto to mention _some_ sort of feelings about him, but all I see is teammate love. And it flows, IMO. There is no need to insist that Sakura loves Sasuke anymore because she has grown. 

LeeSaku- terribly sweet, but they're just friends. I think Sakura's heart is with Naruto now.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 6, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Within reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you completely.
I have the same opinion.


----------



## Kakashlee (Sep 6, 2007)

SasuSaku

Why? Because he's a self-centered pud who's only interested in vengeance, not girls.


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 6, 2007)

NaruSaku.=/


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think NaruHina will happen.

Sure, it could, but I doubt it.

Hinata --> Naruto.

I mean, if you're a little bitch who obsesses over the databook, then NaruHina relationship is the same as NejiHina. I mean, Hinata has lines connecting to both of them.


----------



## Kakuzu (Sep 6, 2007)

Pairing:  Sandaime x Zabuza

Why?: They are both dead.


----------



## NarutoPrincess (Sep 6, 2007)

I say Sasuke x Sakura.

My reasons:
She been trying for him for so long, and all he does and did was reject her love. Meanwhile, she has two others, Rock Lee and Naruto, showing her the same feelings she's showing Sasuke. Sooner or later, she going to realize that what she longed for for so long with Sasuke, she could have with one of those two.​


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2007)

All pairings. I just think NaruSaku has the most chance of happening if one were to actually happen.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 6, 2007)

NaruHina.

I'm having deja vu, I keep thinking this thread was made before.....whatever.


----------



## Elle (Sep 6, 2007)

iBrows said:


> ...
> 
> SasuSaku has it's complications. Sasuke right now wants nothing more than revenge and refuses to associate himself with Team 7. Sakura still 'loving' Sasuke is also questionable- we've had over 100 chapters for Kishimoto to mention _some_ sort of feelings about him, but all I see is teammate love. And it flows, IMO. There is no need to insist that Sakura loves Sasuke anymore because she has grown.
> 
> LeeSaku- terribly sweet, but they're just friends. I think Sakura's heart is with Naruto now.



Agree with your assessments above.  And In Part 2, It's ironic that as we see a 'softening' in Sakura's feelings for Naruto - we no longer see much, if any, evidence of Naruto's 'crush' feelings for Sakura...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 6, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I don't think NaruHina will happen.
> 
> Sure, it could, but I doubt it.
> 
> ...



Not only that...But Ino's databooks mentioned Sasuke all over them....One even said in databook 2, "Her feelings for Sasuke will not slacken"  ZOMG Canon right there! *sarcasm*

Databooks do not make it canon....They give you insight on how the characters felt in part I.  Part II has not come out yet though...But even if it does....it does not mean canon because manga-->databook .

Edit: I do not see SasukexSakura or NarutoxHinata happening....Although I voted NarutoxHinata....Because at least the former is somewhat more possible than the latter....Because Naruto never thought of her as one of the people that saved him from his pain of loneliness during the Gaara fight (he thought of Iruka and Team 7 only) and his sources of motivation are Sasuke and Sakura (in chapter 299...but Sasuke is the major source for his strength because after all...this is shonen...and rivalry).


----------



## Kurama (Sep 6, 2007)

...

NaruSaku and KibaHina, for reasons you all know already.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't see NaruSaku, KibaHina, and LeeSaku *ever* happening.

I will explain why later.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted for sasuke/sakura.. i dont think sasuke is interested in a relationship like that.. he seems focused on being a nin.


----------



## Rockleeroxz16 (Sep 6, 2007)

Jackoff Joe said:


> I voted NaruSaku and NaruHina. Naruto is gay, and no girl would ever want to be with him, not even his own kagebunshin in henge. Plus, someone who fails that much should never be with a woman, as there is a small chance that he may reproduce, and that would be just tragic.



Naruto is NOT gay!!mad


----------



## nkon (Sep 6, 2007)

all of them


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Sep 6, 2007)

NaruSaku and KibaHina will never happen. They lack romantic canon. </3


----------



## Rockleeroxz16 (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that Sasuke will probably die and Sakura will be lonely and sad. Then Naruto will marry Hinata! :3


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 6, 2007)

naruhina and sasusaku, simple as that.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted for all but NaruSaku. I think that's the only one that could happen. Those 2 getting together eliminates many of the other options. I also have no idea what's going to happen with Ino.


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 6, 2007)

naruto_bruin said:


> I voted for all but NaruSaku. I think that's the only one that could happen. Those 2 getting together eliminates many of the other options. I also have no idea what's going to happen with Ino.



she'll most likely end up with Sai 

*and jsut from seeing some of the responses, I feel this thread is going to erupt in the next few hours.*


----------



## Gray Fullbuster (Sep 6, 2007)

NaruSaku is such fail. I can see even _SasuSaku_ happening over that shit. No, NaruSaku will not happen. KibaHina is crack too. It has nothing. Zero sided. LeeSaku, I'm not against, but I can't see it happening either.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 6, 2007)

Any pairing can happen if Kishimoto feels like making it happen.

Which one I don´t _want_? Narusaku.


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 6, 2007)

NaruHina. I wish the NaruHinatards would accept the fact that Naruto is not attracted to Hinata.

And SaiIno because I like Sai being emotionless. Being in a relationship would change him.


----------



## Lenalee (Sep 6, 2007)

SaiIno. He mentioned a bit before he called her pretty that he was going to call girls by their opposite. Plus, Sai likes men. D:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2007)

GraveDigger21 said:


> NaruSaku is such fail. I can see even _SasuSaku_ happening over that shit. No, NaruSaku will not happen. KibaHina is crack too. It has nothing. Zero sided. LeeSaku, I'm not against, but I can't see it happening either.



All the pairings listed are either one-sided or whatever.


----------



## Silvermyst (Sep 6, 2007)

NaruSaku because I rather they just be friends.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 6, 2007)

SaiIno

How can you be attracted to someone because they just look like sasuke.

Not to mention there have been concerns about sai's sexual preferences


----------



## Saosin (Sep 6, 2007)

None of those shitty pairings.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 6, 2007)

NaruSaku, KibaHina. Latter is only plausible in fanfiction, and I'm quite sure most of the crowd here knows my reasons. Like the relationship in the former, but I honestly thing that's as far as it's going, and the latter has no proof, simple as that. LeeSaku is cute as hell, but it won't happen, SaiIno/InoChouji I don't see only because I don't know if Kishimoto will even take the time to solidify supporting character relationships or not. 



> I can see even _SasuSaku_ happening over that shit.


 
;______; You're so terrible... xD


----------



## Mang-Kun (Sep 6, 2007)

Mmmm...NaruSaku because I prefer NaruHina more =D


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 6, 2007)

KakaIru 
k seriously KibaxHina


----------



## Garnetstar311 (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted NaruSaku by mistake cause I didn't read the poll question properly! lol but yea of those pairs, I don't see LeeSaku or SasuSaku happening.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my, a thread asking "Which pairings do you NOT believe in?", instead of "Which pairings do you beleive in?". Well, that's a change from the usual pace .

Anyway, I say:

NaruHina: Nice in a _symbiolic_ manner, perhaps, but for me, this pairing is a bone with too little meat on it.

SasuSaku: Well, this one has more meat, and I suppose that with the correct kind of development later, it could go off in a manner which earns my approval. Still, as things are and have been in the manga up until now, I can't say I think this paring is the most likely ever...

LeeSaku: Potentally cute as others have said, but little more than a crack pairing - and if Kishi's going to marry off Sakura at the end, then she's most likely going to end up with Naruto or Sasuke.

Still, these days I'm starting to think (perhaps a part of me even _hopes_ so) that kishi'll end the manga without any conclusion whatsoever as far as the pairings go, leaving us in an eternal debate....


----------



## Kyuubi~Unleashed (Sep 6, 2007)

Well i'm not really the romance type (mostly because love stories suck some what, except Princess Tutu, but thats another story) but i really don't Wanna see Sakura and Naruto, they have more like a brother and sister realtion ship, I ALSO NEVER EVER wanna see NaruSasu (or vise-versa) i don't mind gay things or people but i really don't think Naruto is gay. in the Manga after Konohamaru did the Double Knock Out Boy sexy Jutsu Naruto Hit him outside his head and said "never do queer shitty things like that ever again" so not only does that statement prove he's not gay it also proves he doesn't support gay people. also because Sasuke has to revive his clan.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 6, 2007)

Pretty much all of them, because Naruto never really struck me as a series with much romance. Even official couples, like Asuma and Kurenai never showed us affection aside from the sort that could be expected from friends. But I guess I'll do a rundown of the list.

SasuSaku, Sasuke has not shown any interest in Sakura romantically despite how much she has chased after him. Even when he completes his vengence, I don't see him suddenly altering his view about her. NaruHina, Naruto is utterly clueless about Hinata's feelings. While I want Hinata to grow confident enough to express her interest in Naruto, I don't think he will understand it. Like, if she said she loved him, I'm willing to bet that he will think she means as a friend because he never considered her as someone to be in love with. NaruSaku, this I see at least a slight chance of happening. Naruto obviously feels for Sakura. And Sakura at least cares for Naruto. LeeSaku, it would be nice if Sakura fell for Lee, but with her attention stuck on her teammates, I don't see it happening. KibaHina, kind of sweet idea, as the idea of someone outgoing like Kiba being around Hinata appeals to me a little. ChoujiIno, this is a pairing I really like, because you know, as with Lee, I want someone to see past the character's appearence. SaiIno is amusing to me, I don't think Sai would want to go with her considering how he thought she was ugly. XD


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2007)

NaruSaku is the only one I can't see happening.  The amount of time it would take them to get over Sasuke, develop romantic feelings for each other and confess them to each other would simply take too long.  If NaruSaku does happen, it will be a "WTF?!" moment at the end of the manga with little to no development at all.


----------



## silverygreen (Sep 6, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto-san said:
			
		

> Pretty much all of them, because Naruto never really struck me as a series with much romance. Even official couples, like Asuma and Kurenai never showed us affection aside from the sort that could be expected from friends. But I guess I'll do a rundown of the list.
> 
> SasuSaku, Sasuke has not shown any interest in Sakura romantically despite how much she has chased after him. Even when he completes his vengence, I don't see him suddenly altering his view about her. NaruHina, Naruto is utterly clueless about Hinata's feelings. While I want Hinata to grow confident enough to express her interest in Naruto, I don't think he will understand it. Like, if she said she loved him, I'm willing to bet that he will think she means as a friend because he never considered her as someone to be in love with.


...Yakushi Kabuto-san pretty much explained my point...

I don't even care that much if my OTP will become canon or not... there's always fanon...


----------



## LazerGod121 (Sep 6, 2007)

i... can not see sasusaku happening... its possible but... i love narusaku so... 

no kibahina either... it wont happen... it has nothing to support it...


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 6, 2007)

My turn...

NaruSaku: For me, rather than a romantic pairing, this is more of a friendship bond that started with the left foot, being the weakest link while competence was present in part 1, and in part 2, while it's nice to see Sakura giving a somewhat better treatment to Naruto than what she did at first, I can't help getting the feeling that most of what she emits towards Naruto is pity, something Naruto has made clear he doesn't want to receive since the manga began.

LeeSaku: I'll confess, the few times I got to see this pairing in fanfiction (3, if my memory serves me right) I liked their interaction as a couple, yet, after the fuzzy eyebrows was witness of the promise of a lifetime, he knew he couldn't stand a chance against Sakura's feelings for Sasuke, so he moved on and went being Sakura's friend. Hope Lee manages to hook up with a girl who can return his feelings.

SaiIno: After seeing Sai's reaction to the yuri and yaoi fanservice Konohamaru gave, I can't help thinking on the possibility that Danzou castrated him as a way to prevent him from developing emotions, and perhaps his fixation on penises derives from his envy towardsguys whose other selves are fully functional. Okay, trying to be serious now, the "he looks just like Sasuke" thing didn't convince me on them being paired, specially if we consider that when he called her "beauty", he said the opposite of what he was thinking.

KibaHina: Unlike the ones I mentioned above (which are at least one-sided), this pairing happens to be a zero-sided one, the only interaction I've seen between them is as teammates, and the moment in which Kiba held his highest relevance on Hinata's theme, he wasn't even part of the solution, he was telling her to give up, his words were based on care of course, but they are far from being helpful to someone with confidence issues.

Then again, Kishimoto could decide to be evil and end this manga with no pairings or worse... forming new pairings by using multi-new character no jutsu and pairing them with the already existing ones


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 7, 2007)

I really don't see NaruSaku happening romantically.  There's really nothing that indicates, to me, that Sakura is interested in Naruto that way.  (On the other hand, plenty to say she's sick of being asked for dates.  Didn't she call him a dumbass for thinking she was at his house on their day off to spend time with him?)  And Naruto really doesn't seem to be that committed to the romantic aspect of it.  He hits on her almost the same way every time, and doesn't act upset when she turns him down.  It doesn't affect him.  It seems more like he's just doing it for something to say to her than anything else.

KibaHina: Oh, I just finished going through this in another thread.  Neither one is interested in the other.  Hinata likes Naruto, and Kiba teases her about her crush on him.  If anything, he's got a "protective big brother" mentality in regards to her. 

NejiHina: maybe if they weren't cousins, but I doubt Kishi is going to write an i*c*st pairing.

For that matter, slash and yaoi probably won't be explicitly canon.  Maybe some big subtext at the finish, but it's either going to be very subtle or just for laughs.  I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it, just that it doesn't match up with the type of manga Kishi is writing.


----------



## Ash (Sep 7, 2007)

Sasuke x Sakura- 'Cause Sasuke's gonna die
Naruto x Hinata- The only pairing that will happen
Naruto x Sakura- 'Cause Sakura doesn't like Naruto in that way, and Naruto belongs to Sai (secretly)
Lee x Sakura- 'Cause Lee belongs to Gaara
Kiba x Hinata- 'Cause Hinata and Naruto are getting together
Chouji x Ino- 'Cause they both suck
Sai x Ino- 'Cause Sai x Naruto will happen (secretly)


----------



## sonteen12 (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin said:


> NaruSaku is the only one I can't see happening.  The amount of time it would take them to get over Sasuke, develop romantic feelings for each other and confess them to each other would simply take too long.  If NaruSaku does happen, it will be a "WTF?!" moment at the end of the manga with little to no development at all.


You know, if you replace the word "NaruSaku" with "NaruHina" and change things around a bit, it would probably sum up what I think about the pair.

I don't think NaruHina will ever happen. No, not because I'm a total Kibahina-tard. Heck, I don't even think Kibahina will happen either.(but if it does, I won't mind of course)
I see plenty of development for NaruSaku in part two. Development for Naruhina? A smile and a "why are you hiding here?", and that was it, no different from part one IMO. 

And pls, if you're gonna neg-rep me for saying "not-so-nice" thing about your fav pairing, I suggest you talk in the open. I don't and will never neg-rep anyone on this forum, just so you know.


----------



## Pwnsome (Sep 7, 2007)

NaruSaku  
KibaHina  
ChouIno  

These pairings = EPIC FAIL


----------



## sonteen12 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pwnsome said:


> NaruSaku
> KibaHina
> ChouIno
> 
> These pairings = EPIC FAIL


Wow. Nice logic there. I'm amused.


----------



## Pwnsome (Sep 7, 2007)

sonteen12 said:


> Wow. Nice logic there. I'm amused.



guess like you're a KibaHina Shipper.
No offence though


----------



## sonteen12 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pwnsome said:


> guess like you're a KibaHina Shipper.
> No offence though


None taken. ^^ Everyone has their opinions.


----------



## guro (Sep 7, 2007)

SasuSaku, because, well sasuke likes it up the butt!


----------



## Kiss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm,interesting how some people say that Naruto and Sakura have a rather brotherly/sisterly relationship.
I mean have you tried e.g.to peek on your sister when she is bathing,or did you try to hug your sister/brother like Naruto tried in one of the episodes in part1,or have you asked a friend if you are now looking more like a woman with a blush on your face and got angry and hurt when he said:'You haven't changed at all' etc.?
There are more mutual romantic hints concerning NaruSaku than any other pairing has.In other pairings you can only see one-sided hints.
Naruto really loves her but he doesn't show it like he did in part1 'cause he thinks that Sakura still loves Sasuke.One indication for his love is his constantly asking Sakura for dates.That shows that he still loves her.He may not seem very serious by doing so but he does it that way because he is afraid of getting rejected and seems therefore nonserious because he doesn't want Sakura to think that he still loves her(because he thinks she still loves Sasuke).It is easier for him to deal with a rejection that way.
But deep inside the permanent asking for dates is important for Naruto but he doesn't show it.
And I guess that Sakura will confess her love to him near the end of the manga when he gets injured or wants to go on his own to fight the main villain or sth. like that.
So you can say at most that they are just'friends' but not 'siblings'.
Or do you regard a friend of yours immediately as a brother/sister?That's not normal...
Moreover they are the same age and there is no need to regard each other as siblings.
The same goes also for KibaHina.


----------



## MiaKa_CiD (Sep 7, 2007)

NaruSaku,because them relation isn´t Love, is the brothers

Sorry my bad english >.<


----------



## Mishari (Sep 7, 2007)

NaruHina.

Really, I can't see Naruto with such a extremely shy person. I definitively think he is more the type of boy for loud and strong-minded girls. Maybe Sakuras big forehead and her smexy pink hair were blame... 

From bestfriends to lovers, like Sakura and Naruto, is sooo much likelier then a girl who has a crush on someone, who just interact a few hours with her.

@Deidara~Fangirl~Number1
I second that! Absolut richtig.


----------



## Lullaby (Sep 7, 2007)

LeeSaku and SaiIno.

LeeSaku - I love both characters and I actually like this pairing but I can't see them together. Plus there hasn't been any LeeSaku in ages x_x

SaiIno - I can't imagine it. I shall be honest, its because I freaking adore Sai. Ino, not so much. >>; Together? Nah.

I LOVE naruhina but kibahina is love <333333


----------



## Levithian (Sep 7, 2007)

_NaruSaku, I can't see Naruto with someone so very unlike Hinata as he likes others like her and said as much._


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 7, 2007)

BelleDragon said:


> Agree with your assessments above.  And In Part 2, It's ironic that as we see a 'softening' in Sakura's feelings for Naruto - *we no longer see much, if any, evidence of Naruto's 'crush' feelings for Sakura...*



Really? I don't really agree with that particular part because he keeps asking her on dates 'n stuff. And he said that he'd be okay aslong as he had her to heal his wounds. He was also very impressed and blushed when Sakura displayed her Tsunade-like strength when trying to get the bells from Kakashi. <3

I think it's mutual.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm...


*Spoiler*: _NaruSaku_ 



The relationship that's shared between those two individuals is purely brother/sister, aiming for a common cause, after all.
Thing is, Naruto keeps asking Sakura on dates, and that gives the impression that his feelings are about to be returned by Sakura. Everytime these dates come up, Sakura somehow, miraculously evades them, be it with sheer force of with an excuse. That does NOT bond too well with the whole "romantic" frame that people put it in.
Even more, what ind of "realistic" relationship relies on lies? Anyway you see it, once you start telling lies to your companio, be it lover of friend, is where the trouble begins. She lied when she saw him go K4T to not hurt him, but whatever good that did to their allegedly romantic relationship do? Mmmm? Not to mention the fact that there are hardly any "real" hints from Sakura's part. She respects him more now, but that's it. Admiring him for his courage/determination is something different that being lead by them. Naruto has infuenced a lot of people, Sakura being one of them, on the known matter.
_Not happening_ rule at its prime...





*Spoiler*: _KibaHina_ 



Erm...yeah...where's the interaction again? Seriously, all we've seen Kiba tell Hinata is to give up, which would work wonders if she was not possessed by Naruto's willpower. Other than that, is there any OTHER argument that could be presented to show that they love each other? If there is, one can be sure it's only one-sided that would never be returned, not even as a consolidation prize...
Even taking the scenes of NaruHina in mind, I can only see him encouraging in a way the progress of NaruHina, rather than act as a protective boyfriend...This one is crack, but a funny crack pairing ^^





*Spoiler*: _LeeSaku_ 



Heh, this one is an interesting case, HOWEVER!
Though Lee has shown feelings of romance for Sakura, that's now how Sakura came to terms with them. On the contrary, he was shot down, about 10 seconds after he told her he loved her. After that, the scene of the hospital showed us that she was dazzled at how he pushed himself (and boys in general) to get better, and thus, became like a mini-fan of Lee, in terms of determination. Perhaps reminded her of her teammate's determination to bring Sasuke back to them. Being put in the friend zone is one of the worst things that can happen to someone who claims what he sees in front of him is "love at first sight", something I believe a lot of you peeps are going to agree with, especially if you've had that kind of experience...
Interesting crack, that would be fun, but that's all there is to it.





*Spoiler*: _SaiIno_ 



Oooookkk...when was the last time we saw that "pairing"? Right before NAruto and his team departed on the quest to find Itachi. What happened when those two met? Sai tried to make nicknames in order to better bond with everyone else, and to be accepted by everyone. On a prior moment, he noticed that it's not always a smart thing to give nicknames based on appearance, hense he gave Ino the nickname of "Mrs beauty". When you say that, and you mean the opposite...I wonder how you can love someone you think so poorly of ^^ Then again, the whole "Don't love her because she is beautiful, but rather, think she is beautiful because you love her", could work, problem is, Sai has a mind that's only been trained in combat, therefore, knows virtually nothing of such bonds. In any other case (RL that is), that could've worked. Not here though...not in this Shounen...^^ Unless Kishi decides to make one of his plottwist no jutsu again, I'll keep my attitude towards this as is.
If he grows brains, then maybe 




@iBrows : Nice Crisis Core banner ^^

@Mishari : If we are to talk parallels, we should see the case of Naruto's parents. Minato was shy and quiet, while Kushina was a tomboy and loud. Now, Naruto is loudmouth and impulsive...do you recall of any of the girls being shy and quiet at this point? 

I have a stupid question....why do we choose to  kill boredom by doing things like this thread again?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 7, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _NaruSaku_
> ...



I somewhat agree with almost all of it except with the NarutoxSakura and Hinata aspects.  You do realize that this is shonen and since romance is not the key of the story it would be done in a almost humor like atmosphere but with seriousness too....My gosh, some people in real life would lie to protect someone from getting hurt and she worries that Naruto would be hurt (he is already in great pain because of the Kyuubi and the loss of Sasuke)....Sure Sakura should tell him but she was worried that she would hurt him....But at least, they interact and spend time together....Much better than say, he does with Hinata....When was the last time he even thought of Hinata?......Just like you say that Sakura is just one of those people that were encouraged by Naruto.....Hinata is just one of those people too.....She is not any different either....But Sakura sees this real Naruto when he breaks down over Gaara and Sasuke and she tells him "I am still here....We'll get stronger together" he may be strong.....And that was when Naruto started to calm himself down a little by wiping his tears away (it was during the failed attempt to get Sasuke back in the end of the Grass Country Arc).

Naruto hardly seems interested in Hinata as well (not any different to how others say Sakura is not interested....since when is a boy's mind not taken seriously as well).....But Sakura seems almost interested at least on how the manga is showing it....


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _For lack of posting space..._ 





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I somewhat agree with almost all of it except with the NarutoxSakura and Hinata aspects.



Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, I'm glad that ours can coexist in a way heh 



> You do realize that this is shonen and since romance is not the key of the story it would be done in a almost humor like atmosphere but with seriousness too....My gosh, some people in real life would lie to protect someone from getting hurt and she worries that Naruto would be hurt (he is already in great pain because of the Kyuubi and the loss of Sasuke)



That depends on how you see it. It's no big secret that Kishimoth has made some things in Naruto that have not as of still been represedented in any other Shounen manga. Therefore, my opinion/speculation on these matters derive from that aspect, that HIS taste in romance is not what we're used to in normal shounen circumstances.

The case you brought, though I do know it was for his own good, was a bad thing to do. The means don't always justify the end, you know. 
Lies are the harbringers of seperation in a relationship. Even if someone did that, would you care to ask them what would happen after that? 
In a RL relationship where one lies, it could become a habbit, thus leading to breaking up. Not the best of endings. She lied to him, he did not get it, Yamato told him, and you saw his expression at the sound of he truth....




> ....Sure Sakura should tell him but she was worried that she would hurt him....But at least, they interact and spend time together....Much better than say, he does with Hinata....When was the last time he even thought of Hinata?......



It's best if he knew from her...she accused her of always crying for nothing, remember? well, that was one of these times. I'm not against Sakura, but her lying was not a good thing. 
In that sense, she could lie to Sasuke about a lot of things so as not to hurt him...why does it always has to be Naruto? Because she cares more for him (that he's around) and not for the long lost comrade that's her current life goal? I'm not a fan of that notion, sorry.

Hinata's case is indeed more complicated, but at least, whenever she's around Naruto, we see him doing a 180 degree turn for the better. 

Who was it that made Naruto laugh this entire acr? Hinata. 
Who was it that cooled him off when the rain stopped? Hinata. 

The last time, was a long time ago, I won't argue with that, but everytime we see those two together, miracles happen ^^ (Itachi the weatherman says so )




> Just like you say that Sakura is just one of those people that were encouraged by Naruto.....Hinata is just one of those people too.....She is not any different either....But Sakura sees this real Naruto when he breaks down over Gaara and Sasuke and she tells him "I am still here....We'll get stronger together" he may be strong.....



In fact she was, correct, but Hinata was the first one to be inspired by him. You could say that she's as bound to him as a main character. 
Her whole theme derived from his determination and willpower, the urge to never give up or take back his words 
(THAT is his nindo, "I'll never take back my words, that is my ninja way, NOT "I'll never give up", that's Sakura's nindo, maybe a copy of Naruto's? ).

A quick reminder...who did Naruto open his heart to at the chuunin exams? Hinata. When was the last time he confided anything to Sakura?...



> And that was when Naruto started to calm himself down a little by wiping his tears away (it was during the failed attempt to get Sasuke back in the end of the Grass Country Arc).



Actually, he saw that her determination was helping her, she was there for him as should a comrade be, after a failed mission. 
"Those who do not care about the rules are called scum. But those who don't care about their friends are even worse scum". I think that applies here all too well.



> Naruto hardly seems interested in Hinata as well (not any different to how others say Sakura is not interested....since when is a boy's mind not taken seriously as well).....But Sakura seems almost interested at least on how the manga is showing it....



Again, allow me to disagree with that. Hinata was always interested, and Naruto is just dense for the time being. If a relevation of Hinata's feelings of that sort were to happen in the heat of battle, do you deny that it would mean a lot to him? 

Oh sure, he wouldn't magically fall for her on the spot, but, without a doubt, would pose the best possible grounds for future references. 
Sakura admires his courage and willpower, as well as his knack of putting his life on the line for his important people. 

That's her interest in him, that's not love. That's like listening to a moticational speaker and saying that you love him while you in fact agree with what he says ^^ IMHO anyways.


----------



## Rios (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets see.....


*Spoiler*: _NaruSaku_ 



Yeah I know they developed their realtionship a lot in part 2 but I just dont see it romantic. First of all Naruto acts goofy around her. She on the other hand still hits and insults him when he does something stupid. The thing is he didnt fight back. Sakura still rejects his date attempts and I dont think she is romantically interested in him at all. They still lack trust. I see their relationship more like best friends or brother/sister than something romantic.





*Spoiler*: _LeeSaku_ 



They look cute together but thats about it  If Kishimoto's intention was to make LeeSaku he would keep Lee's feelings.





*Spoiler*: _KibaHina_ 



I dont know where this coming from. I highly doubt Kiba is romantic interested in Hinata. Same with Hinata. This pairing is totally zero-sided.




I dont care much about pairings with Ino and I really doubt she will end up with someone.


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Sep 7, 2007)

_Any_ pairing among the ex-rookies that's not ShikaTema. 
And I doubt even that will ever be officially declared canon.  

Only adults seem to have an actual chance to end up as a couple in this manga and then they are fated to die or one of the characters of the couple dies.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 7, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> *Spoiler*: _For lack of posting space..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The last part that you said about Sakura admiring Naruto for those reasons....Hinata does that too....The relationship charts keep pointing from Hinata-->Naruto as "admire" not "suki" like Naruto-->Sakura, Sakura-->Sasuke, and even Lee-->Sakura.  She admires Naruto with a resulting crush....That is not love either....Hinata may be the one who noticed Naruto's struggling with proving himself he can be great...but Hinata did not do anything to help him in his pain of loneliness....Which is evident because the only people that Naruto ever thought of as the ones who saved him from the pain of loneliness was Iruka and Team 7 (no Hinata in sight).....

Naruto may be dense.....?  Naruto may act immature and bratty at times....but he is serious with his love interest too.....He proved it when he put Sakura's happiness above his own, risked his own life to save her, and gave her the promise of a lifetime....Kishimoto-san seems to be doing a great job with romance....He did AsumaxKurenai and JiraiyaxTsunade and those were all factors of constant interaction....not shy girl looking at the back of a hero and never doing anything.....

Naruto did not laugh at this arc because of Hinata either.  Sure he gave her a smile but it was just a "Yeah"...How is that romantic..?  Chapter 343 showed Naruto smiling at Sakura and laughing somewhat as well because of Sakura and said that he feels happy when Sakura is healing him....that seems more in depth and Sakura trying to feed him his ramen as a result....Of course it got interupted...but the same was said about Hinata...In chapter 282....she made a re-appearance and instead of confronting Naruto she fainted.....That hardly seems plausible....It seemed more like a joke as well.....


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 7, 2007)

there are a few i can't see but i can see saisasu


----------



## Hentai (Sep 7, 2007)

NaruHina.
Because i'd like to see her happy.
And if Naruto choses Sakura...then Hinata is mine...i hope she likes big nine-tailed Foxes....


----------



## 1966 (Sep 7, 2007)

Zaru said:


> All of them that aren't canon


That would be all ?
I think they are all never going to happen and were never meant to happen.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 7, 2007)

1966 said:


> That would be all ?
> I think they are all never going to happen and were never meant to happen.



*looks at your sig and avatar* Hmm.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Round 2 and counting..._ 





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> The last part that you said about Sakura admiring Naruto for those reasons....Hinata does that too....The relationship charts keep pointing from Hinata-->Naruto as "admire" not "suki" like Naruto-->Sakura, Sakura-->Sasuke, and even Lee-->Sakura.  She admires Naruto with a resulting crush....That is not love either....Hinata may be the one who noticed Naruto's struggling with proving himself he can be great...but Hinata did not do anything to help him in his pain of loneliness....Which is evident because the only people that Naruto ever thought of as the ones who saved him from the pain of loneliness was Iruka and Team 7 (no Hinata in sight).....



Hinata has evolved her admiration to love, something which is NOT the case with Sakura. If we must involve databooks (because the charts ARE contained in them as well), Hinata--->Naruto "An Up-and-down LOVE story".

At least Hinata's DB has him in it (both of them actually), while Sakura has no hint pointing to that end which you are implying. 

Hinata's case is NOT a plain crush, because she does NOT act as a stalker or fangirl or ANY lame excuse of a naming that has been given to her. That is total BS, as far as I'm concerned. 

Hinata's case is genuine love. How's so? Simple. She UNDERSTANDS HIM BEST, UNLIKE Sakura. Iruka was his father, Sakurais his SISTER, and Sasuke is the borther he never had. 

But the person who trully understands him is Hinata. Why would he bother confiding in her in the first place in the chuunin exams? He could have just gone to his trusted teammember! Why did he not go to her? 

Oh sure, the walk in the training fields would do good for him, but if she was so concerned for him, why didn't at least she go to him?....



> Naruto may be dense.....?  Naruto may act immature and bratty at times....but he is serious with his love interest too.....He proved it when he put Sakura's happiness above his own, risked his own life to save her, and gave her the promise of a lifetime....Kishimoto-san seems to be doing a great job with romance....He did AsumaxKurenai and JiraiyaxTsunade and those were all factors of constant interaction....not shy girl looking at the back of a hero and never doing anything.....



He is dense. Have you ever had this happen to you? Not knowiung that there's someone who loves you for what you are and not for what you sell as a front? Hinata does...It's evident...

It's relatively easy to step aside if you see that there's no room for a 3rd in a couple, that's common sense. He risks his live to save virtually everyone, that argument does not stand correct. 

He's able to put his life on the line everyday for that dream he has, it's only natural he'd save her. That's what being Hokage is all about, remember?...

AsumaxKurenai was done off-stage, so we don't really know how it went, as for JiraTsu, I'm not buying it. 
She's still not over Dan, how hard is that to swallow? 
Women have deeper feelings than what you may think...
Just because their true love is dead, does not mean that EVERYONE moves on, you know...

Talk about parallels? How's KushinaxMinato? YondaimexNaruto's mom? What were THEIR characters like? Mmmm?



> Naruto did not laugh at this arc because of Hinata either.  Sure he gave her a smile but it was just a "Yeah"...How is that romantic..?  Chapter 343 showed Naruto smiling at Sakura and laughing somewhat as well because of Sakura and said that he feels happy when Sakura is healing him....that seems more in depth and Sakura trying to feed him his ramen as a result....Of course it got interupted...but the same was said about Hinata...In chapter 282....she made a re-appearance and instead of confronting Naruto she fainted.....That hardly seems plausible....It seemed more like a joke as well....



Excuse me, but did he even flinch at any of Sakura's comments? Did he BOTHER with Sakura's comments? Did he OBJECT when he was put with Hinata? NO! Naruto hides his troubles with a smile. What he gave Hinata was completelly different. You should be able to tell the difference, otherwise, this argument is not worth mentioning again...

Yes, of course, he felt like he was in good hands at the time, it's only natural, she was the medic of his team. Perhaps that was something to cheer her up and build up her confidence, have you considered THAt possibility?...

Ah, the *lame* feeding scene...if you had your hands damaged from something, wouldn't it be NATURAL to have your friends feed you? So Sai trying to feed him as well, means that NaruSai IS a possibility! Wow! Nice argument...

Joke? Then what was she not ready for? Why did Kishimoto not fade away her feelings? It's easy to confront your idol...why couldn't she not do it?
Because she's grown PAST that place where she sees him as her idol. It's the man she loves now, and that's hard. 

Hardly plausible, eh? Yeah, well, as you may have noticed, Kishimoto has been known to alter the standards of Shounen (his, in this case) from time to time, so expect everything. I respect the possibility of NaruSaku, but you do not do the same as in NaruHina....

For a person who was assaulted mentally for every day of her life by her own father from childhood, it's only natural to end up like that. You'd have to experience it to know it, I can't blame you...


----------



## 1966 (Sep 7, 2007)

iBrows said:


> *looks at your sig and avatar* Hmm.


Funny I must have totally missed the line where I claimed KakaSaku is going to happen. I can't seem to find it in my post somehow. Maybe one of us should check his eyesight.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, that doesn't really mean anything. I like KakaAnko but I don't think it'll happen. Although it'd be nice if it did.


----------



## Shai (Sep 7, 2007)

TenKan It shall reamain godly crack.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah, that doesn't really mean anything. I like KakaAnko but I don't think it'll happen. Although it'd be nice if it did.



KakaAnko is respect. It's as if they were made for each other


----------



## UnderScore (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted for everything in the poll because I don't believe in a chance to happen for any of those. But I am speechless that according to the poll InoChou is chosen to be the most likely to occur because it has the least votes ? Wow! I add KimiJuu to the list because it is never going to happen since Kimi is dead


----------



## Kiss (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess that Sakura will confess her feelings to Naruto near the end of the manga when he tries to fight the main villain on his own or when he e.g. gets terribly hurt or sth. along those lines. 
She cannot confess in the moment because of dramatic tension issues.
Kishi tries to save it for the end.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 7, 2007)

If I were an asshole, I'd just pick whatever the most fervent poster supports.

...

Which would be NaruHina.
Naruto doesn't even notice Hinata. Hinata can barely look at him without fainting. Hinata needs to find a way to upstage Naruto's focus on Sasuke if she ever wants a chance. Seeing as she's as introverted as they come, I dub thee farfetch'd.

Also, Anything involving dead people (like ZabuHaku). Unless... is necrophilia ok if it's mutual??? Fuck it; no deadies.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ken~Sama said:


> If I were an asshole, I'd just pick whatever the most fervent poster supports.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Who would you be referring to as fervent? And I guess it's a good thing you're not 

Not yet anyway. Has she phased out all this time they were together? Did she do the "1-2-3-faint away" while they were discussing before the mission started?
As for that, that's virtually impossible for the time being, seeing as to how he'd go back on his words if he failed to get Sasuke back, so all his attention is Sasuke's. For now, at least.



> Also, Anything involving dead people (like ZabuHaku). Unless... is necrophilia ok if it's mutual??? Fuck it; no deadies.



QFTMT (Quoted For Too Much Truth)


----------



## NOODLE_LOVE (Sep 7, 2007)

SasuSaku, for obvious reasons that do not need to be stated anymore because anyone should know it doesn't make any sense. It always was a onesided unrequited thing and maybe has become a zero sided by now. I don't see much reason or base for it. Their characters also don't fit together at all. If this pairing actually happened (I know it won't but still) it would be the hugest WTF-moment in the whole series.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 7, 2007)

Of course dead people are not logically included in the poll.But that's just common sense.
The same also goes for yuri and yaoi pairings since Naruto is no shonen-ai manga or sth like that.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 7, 2007)

Sasusaku, and NaruSaku


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 7, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Not only that...But Ino's databooks mentioned Sasuke all over them....One even said in databook 2, "Her feelings for Sasuke will not slacken"  ZOMG Canon right there! *sarcasm*
> 
> Databooks do not make it canon....They give you insight on how the characters felt in part I.  Part II has not come out yet though...But even if it does....it does not mean canon because manga-->databook .



Err... no, the only one who has been mentioned all over in one of Ino's profiles was Sakura, thayt was back in databook 1 (in which Sasuke is not even named), in databook 2 Sasuke only got a minor mention that happens to be next to Chouji's.

I'll agree with the latter though, since all the Konoha 12 appeared in part 2 manga, it shouldn't take long before a new databook comes out.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Hmm,interesting how some people say that Naruto and Sakura have a rather brotherly/sisterly relationship.
> I mean have you tried e.g.to peek on your sister when she is bathing,or did you try to hug your sister/brother like Naruto tried in one of the episodes in part1,or have you asked a friend if you are now looking more like a woman with a blush on your face and got angry and hurt when he said:'You haven't changed at all' etc.?



Sakura wasn't the only girl in the bath when Naruto went to peek (hell, Yamato had to remind him she was there by telling him what Tsunade did to Jiraiya when he tried to peek on some women), the hug attempt you mention was a filler, telling a girl that she hasn't changed a bit (keep in mind, a girl whose curves are below average) after 2,5 years of puberty is most likely to hurt, specially when she happens to care about how she looks.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> There are more mutual romantic hints concerning NaruSaku than any other pairing has.In other pairings you can only see one-sided hints.
> Naruto really loves her but he doesn't show it like he did in part1 'cause he thinks that Sakura still loves Sasuke.One indication for his love is his constantly asking Sakura for dates.That shows that he still loves her.He may not seem very serious by doing so but he does it that way because he is afraid of getting rejected and seems therefore nonserious because he doesn't want Sakura to think that he still loves her(because he thinks she still loves Sasuke).It is easier for him to deal with a rejection that way.
> But deep inside the permanent asking for dates is important for Naruto but he doesn't show it.



Since when does one time count as "constantly"? The only time he actually asked her out was after the training with Kakashi, and she ended rejecting him right after the "Only if you pay!" yell, otherwise Iruka wouldn't be the one dining with Naruto.

In the park scene with Sai he didn't even invite her, he mentioned that he was planning to have a walk with her, *almost* like a date, and then Sakura proceeded to rub in his face the he doesn't go studying and called him an idiot just to help Sai coming up with nicknames.

And prior to the current mission? We see a Naruto who is having a belated breakfast (at noon) who asks if Sakura came to invite him to a date, not Naruto inviting her, Sakura's annoyed reaction says everything.

Meaning that, out of the 3 scenes in which the word "date" came into play during part 2, only the first one counts as an actual "asking out".

Don't see how you bring the "afraid of getting rejected" bit when we actually see Naruto being rejected and gets barely affected by those rejections (which happen even when he doesn't invite her), more like he got used to that already andsimply doesn't care.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> And I guess that Sakura will confess her love to him near the end of the manga when he gets injured or wants to go on his own to fight the main villain or sth. like that.
> So you can say at most that they are just'friends' but not 'siblings'.
> Or do you regard a friend of yours immediately as a brother/sister?That's not normal...
> Moreover they are the same age and there is no need to regard each other as siblings.



Where does people get the idea of Sakura hiding love feelings to Naruto and having to confess them later? If the manga has made one thing clear about Sakura, it is that she doesn't know how to hide her own emotions, as much as that is a basic rule of the shinobi world. And when we contrast her reaction from when she met with Naruto in chap 245 with the one she gave to Sasuke in chap 306, feelings towards Sasuke are strongest.

Depending on how strong a friendship becomes, your friend could become like a sibling to you, add to that the Naruto/Nawaki parallel that got presented inboth the find Tsunade arc and the moment in which Sakura became Tsunade's apprentice, and it makes sense.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> The same goes also for KibaHina.



Say again? Hinata has no romantic interest in Kiba and vice-versa, the only thing connecting them is that they're teammates.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no time for discussing at the moment and I'm tired.I stick to my opinion and will support NaruSaku until the end 'cause I see many 'mutual'hints and proofs for that pairing and I'm pretty sure that they will soon become canon.
Sorry,but I don't think that Sakura is still in love with Sasuke 'cause there is no evidence that way at all.
She forgot him already.Sasuke gave her just pain and tears and rejected her all the time.
And I also don't see NaruHina happening don't want to mention everything again and again.
Naruto has ALSO no romantic interest in Hinata and vice-versa the only thing connecting them is just friendship they are not even teammates etc.
So,I think that KibaHina has a higher chance for happening than NaruHina.


----------



## spudrow2005 (Sep 7, 2007)

lol whoops wasnt paying attention and accidently clicked naruhina 

my answer is narusaku. it wouldnt make since for her to be in love with sasuke (srry she said it not me) the entire series and suddenly falls for naruto. its the equivilant of hinata suddenly loosing her feeling for naruto and becoming a sasuke fangirl, it goes against their core character concept. that and sakura's relationship to naruto is more like the physically abusive big sister genere than lovers

as for evidence none of the noncannon pairings have a leg to stand on since most of them depend on ur interpriation (and some are just plain ridiculous like using the fact that the color of their cloths go well together)


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> I have no time for discussing at the moment and I'm tired.I stick to my opinion and will support NaruSaku until the end 'cause I see many 'mutual'hints and proofs for that pairing and I'm pretty sure that they will soon become canon.
> Sorry,but I don't think that Sakura is still in love with Sasuke 'cause there is no evidence that way at all.
> She forgot him already.Sasuke gave her just pain and tears and rejected her all the time.
> And I also don't see NaruHina happening don't want to mention everything again and again.
> ...




*Spoiler*: _But you did discuss it a bit ^^_ 



All we do is speculate to this point and you are talking about evidence?...

SasuSaku is as possible as NaruSaku and NaruHina. You really need to be more flexible about this...

The same arguments you would put up have already been countered by others, so there's no real reason, I agree.

Naruto's only blame for that end is that he's dense sometimes. He'll feel something if he finds out he has someone who has always and without-a-doubt loved him for what he was, and not for what he showed. 
For someone who accepts him for his errors. 
Someone who has the same determination as him, much like his own. 
Someone who he can confide in?...

So love comes hand-to-hand with teams? so I guess every team in Konoha would have a single male...Nice reasoning...There goes the yaoi neighbourhood...

I WILL like it ifwhen Kishi makes NaruHina canon...
Looking forward to that day...Let's see who will be able to keep up the sportsmanship spirit at that time, shall we? 

KibaHina...a fine crack, but still no points to back it up, other than mainly filler scenes...an unfair comparison...BUT ANYWAY...moving on


----------



## Kiss (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah,everyone has his/her own opinion and everyone supports a different pairing.Don't know what will happen in the end but hope that it will be NaruSaku 'cause I support and like them.I also see that they have potential to get together


----------



## colours (Sep 7, 2007)

I find this interesting, I mean I think every ship has a chance in Naruto (well a majority of them!) Naruto and Sakura have just about as much of a chance as Naruto and Hinta! It's basically the same thing, Naruto has feelings for Sakura but we're not completely sure if she will return them (even though there is solid developement between the two in part 2) and we're not sure if Naruto will return the feelings Hinta has for him, although it may happen somewhere in the near future. Same goes for Sasuke and Sakura. I just really think some characters have better chances, not because I don't like those certain pairings but because some seem to interact better than others.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Yeah,everyone has his/her own opinion and everyone supports a different pairing.Don't know what will happen in the end but hope that it will be NaruSaku 'cause I support and like them.



You know what else is interesting? How we choose to see only the smallest part of the manga and appreciate it for what it gives rather for what it contraverses everytime a new chapter comes out. If it has no pairing hints, it's a boring chapter. No use in denying it! everyone says so  

@ohplzamanda : Indeed


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 7, 2007)

I would say NaruSaku (if there was a NaruSasu I would pich that)


----------



## Kiss (Sep 7, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> You know what else is interesting? How we choose to see only the smallest part of the manga and appreciate it for what ig ives rather for what it contraverses everytime a new chapter comes out. If it has no pairing hints, it's a boring chapter. No use in denying it! everyone says so
> 
> @ohplzamanda : Indeed



You're right.


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 7, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> I have no time for discussing at the moment and I'm tired.I stick to my opinion and will support NaruSaku until the end 'cause I see many 'mutual'hints and proofs for that pairing and I'm pretty sure that they will soon become canon.
> Sorry,but I don't think that Sakura is still in love with Sasuke 'cause there is no evidence that way at all.
> She forgot him already.Sasuke gave her just pain and tears and rejected her all the time.
> And I also don't see NaruHina happening don't want to mention everything again and again.
> ...



At least I took my time to show that your attempts of making up "mutual hints" are not, and that NaruSaku is as one-sided as most of the pairings in this poll (KibaHina stands as the zero-sided one), while you on your side, you're not even backing up your points.

Sakura not being in love with Sasuke anymore and forgetting about him? So what's the meaning of her taking her time to research the files on the Uchiha massacre? The big contrast of the chap 245 and 306 reunions? Sakura asking Tsunade about Sasuke's apparently abnormal growth? Researching on the effects of steroids in the body upon hearing Tsunade's theory on Sasuke's muscular growth? What happens with Sakura crying to the team 7 picture? And what about her joyous expression once she learned that Sasuke took Orochijackson down by himself? After all these part 2 moments in which it becomes obvious that Sakura still has something on Sasuke, you simply go saying that Sakura forgot about him?

Naruto hasn't developed romantic feelings towards Hinata, true, but as much as you try denying it, Hinata actually does, and her reasons for falling in love for Naruto are far better than the pity Sakura has shown towards him.

And what's you back-up for KibaHina? Just fillling a hole for NaruSaku's convenience? It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Aiee! (Sep 7, 2007)

*LeeSaku-* Sakura obviously only sees Lee as a friend/comrade and nothing more.

*KibaHina-* Again, it just seems friend/comrade only. Kiba knows that Hinata likes Naruto. And, she's liked Naruto since the Academy days. If it has lasted that long, then I'm sure Hinata won't give up on Naruto.


*Spoiler*: _SaiIno_ 



Unrealistic. We all know that Sai only called Ino "beautiful" because he figured that girls like to be called the opposite of what they are. Ino also only likes Sai because he reminds her of Sasuke. Sai has difficulty with emotions. He has trouble smiling let alone loving someone.




*InoCho-* I just don't really see it happening. From how we've seem them interact, it doesn't seem like they'll ever become more than friends/comrades.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 7, 2007)

Maracunator said:


> At least I took my time to show that your attempts of making up "mutual hints" are not, and that NaruSaku is as one-sided as most of the pairings in this poll (KibaHina stands as the zero-sided one), while you on your side, you're not even backing up your points.
> 
> Sakura not being in love with Sasuke anymore and forgetting about him? So what's the meaning of her taking her time to research the files on the Uchiha massacre? The big contrast of the chap 245 and 306 reunions? Sakura asking Tsunade about Sasuke's apparently abnormal growth? Researching on the effects of steroids in the body upon hearing Tsunade's theory on Sasuke's muscular growth? What happens with Sakura crying to the team 7 picture? And what about her joyous expression once she learned that Sasuke took Orochijackson down by himself? After all these part 2 moments in which it becomes obvious that Sakura still has something on Sasuke, you simply go saying that Sakura forgot about him?
> 
> ...



I already stated that I'm too tired in the moment for a discussion.It's not because I cannot back up my points or sth. like that 'cause I'm pretty able to do so when it comes to such things and I already showed it and I can also discuss in a pretty objective way.
But I'm living in Germany and it's 10 pm now here and I have to sleep and get up early in the morning tomorrow.That was what I meant with'tired' actually.In America it's 4pm right now I guess...
Hope you understand.I'm not in the mood now maybe tomorrow.
I already wrote alot of things today reagarding pairings etc. and right now I cannot write long paragraphs anymore.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 7, 2007)

Maracunator said:


> Err... no, the only one who has been mentioned all over in one of Ino's profiles was Sakura, thayt was back in databook 1 (in which Sasuke is not even named), in databook 2 Sasuke only got a minor mention that happens to be next to Chouji's.
> 
> I'll agree with the latter though, since all the Konoha 12 appeared in part 2 manga, it shouldn't take long before a new databook comes out.
> 
> ...



Look again, please.  Ino's databook has Sasuke in them as well.....I could provide you the link but unfortunately....I lost the link...Mangahelpers could read the databook to you though.....


----------



## colours (Sep 7, 2007)

Maracunator said:


> Sakura not being in love with Sasuke anymore and forgetting about him? So what's the meaning of her taking her time to research the files on the Uchiha massacre? The big contrast of the chap 245 and 306 reunions? Sakura asking Tsunade about Sasuke's apparently abnormal growth? Researching on the effects of steroids in the body upon hearing Tsunade's theory on Sasuke's muscular growth? What happens with Sakura crying to the team 7 picture? And what about her joyous expression once she learned that Sasuke took Orochijackson down by himself? After all these part 2 moments in which it becomes obvious that Sakura still has something on Sasuke, you simply go saying that Sakura forgot about him?



I think it merely means that she cares for Sasuke, friend or otherwise.
She wants Sasuke back, we are unsure if it's for her own selfish reasons or for the fact that she wants everything back to the way it was before when they were Team 7.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 7, 2007)

ohplzamanda said:


> I think it merely means that she cares for Sasuke, friend or otherwise.
> She wants Sasuke back, we are unsure if it's for her own selfish reasons or for the fact that she wants everything back to the way it was before when they were Team 7.



I agree with you.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

ohplzamanda said:


> I think it merely means that she cares for Sasuke, friend or otherwise.
> She wants Sasuke back, we are unsure if it's for her own selfish reasons or for the fact that she wants everything back to the way it was before when they were Team 7.



One small sidenote...she was ready to abandon Konoha and adopt a life of always running away, always keeping an eye behind her back for him. Fangirls don't just do that. Nor do people who are on the same team as you. She was ready to do it then, and not out of friendship. What makes you think that has diminished overtime? 
Define selfish


----------



## Lycanthropy (Sep 7, 2007)

Voted SaiIno, because I doubt Sai really gives a damn about Ino, and I don't think Sai (and maybe not even Ino) will be revealed to have relationships with any other characters. I voted KibaHina too because like Sai, I don't think kiba will end up with anyone, and I'm very sure that he is just friends with Hinata.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 7, 2007)

Here they are Maracunator:

Ino's Databook profile 1: 

Ino's Databook profile 2: Ore wa Okiayu Ryoutarou

The saying that is above the picture with her swooning over Sasuke reads: "Her feelings for Sasuke will not slacken!"

I do not support SasukexIno nor think it will happen...Because where is the development for that pairing?  Nowhere, obviously.  I just used that as an example to show that the databooks should not be taken that seriously in pairings.


----------



## colours (Sep 7, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> One small sidenote...she was ready to abandon Konoha and adopt a life of always running away, always keeping an eye behind her back for him. Fangirls don't just do that. Nor do people who are on the same team as you. She was ready to do it then, and not out of friendship. What makes you think that has diminished overtime?
> Define selfish



I never said anything about Sakura being a fangirl.
We're seeing a developement between Naruto and Sakura that I've never witnessed between Sasuke and Sakura or Hinta and Naruto and I'm sure that is arguable to many.
I don't think Sakura's feelings have diminished completely but they may not be the same feelings we are use to in part one.
I guess we'll have to wait and see the outcome!

Selfish: using Sasuke for smex!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 7, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> well sasusaku won't happen because sasuke like's men and narusaku because naruto will end up with hinata



seriously what has happened to adding proof to theorys


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

ohplzamanda said:


> I never said anything about Sakura being a fangirl.
> We're seeing a developement between Naruto and Sakura that I've never witnessed between Sasuke and Sakura or Hinta and Naruto and I'm sure that is arguable to many.
> I'm sure Sakura may still have feelings for Sasuke but I'm not so sure they are the same kind we may have seen in part one.
> I guess we'll have to wait and see the outcome!
> ...



You didn't, others have. I just thought I'd refer to it, to dissolve that argument as well.
Really? Are we reading the same manga? Where's this development? So far, they have shown no romance towards one another. I'm inclined to believe that with not panels?
I'm sure Sakura was in love with him in part 1, and I highly doubt that has changed overtime. It's the same as claiming that Tsunade is over Dan. 
Waiting is fun ( to a few). Guessing is fun( what' are we doing now? )!
But until we get to see it, expect MANY times many threads like these. 

Nah, it may be angsty smex, but hey! He deserves it, for bailing out on her like that.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sakura also negated her offer to go with Sasuke when he told her that she was annoying as well.....Wow, that love went by fast.  I am sure she did love him but she also cried to Sasuke saying: "Why do you never speak to me? "  She did not like that cold attitude that he has on her....Sure, she confessed but Sasuke hardly seemed like he returned them....Saying, Thank you does not =love.  In fact, on that same place 2 chapters later....Sakura realized how wrong she was of Naruto and she realized that he always helped her and understood her (she even said so in chapter 183) and said Thank you, too.....So, really, Thank you really does not =love....


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Sakura also negated her offer to go with Sasuke when he told her that she was annoying as well.....Wow, that love went by fast.  I am sure she did love him but she also cried to Sasuke saying: "Why do you never speak to me? "  She did not like that cold attitude that he has on her....Sure, she confessed but Sasuke hardly seemed like he returned them....Saying, Thank you does not =love.  In fact, on that same place 2 chapters later....Sakura realized how wrong she was of Naruto and she realized that he always helped her and understood her (she even said so in chapter 183) and said Thank you, too.....So, really, Thank you really does not =love....



Is that a fact? I just looked at it, and it hardly seemed like that. If what you said is true, then when he made a move to go, why did she make a step after him? Mmmm?
If that was the spark of the moment, why did he choose to end it there? because he did not need anyone to distract him from his goal. Vengeance meant more to him than working alongside the benefits of bonds to get there. It was a choice. He made it. It seemed right to him. That's all there is to it. Revenge can sweep your sanity away...in Sasuke's case, we all know how much it meant to him.

In that case, the many thank you that she has offered to Naruto means she doesn't love him either. That kind of logic can backfire you know...

Btw, I noticed your avy...it's funny and all, but why is duck the text that shows over Sasuke?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 7, 2007)

She did negated her offer....She said she will scream if he left. Read the manga again....

No duh, I used that logic to backfire the "Sasuke said Thank You=Love Theory."


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> She did negated her offer....She said she will scream if he left. Read the manga again....
> 
> No duh, I used that logic to backfire the "Sasuke said Thank You=Love Theory."



That was not NEGATING...that was using another means to get there...take the hint...Good Cop doesn't work out? Use the Bad Cop routine...

It was not the "Thank you for looking over my place and laundry" thank you, it was a "thank you for being there for me, appreciate it" more like thank you to me, that could EASILY lead to love. And I said that because it already backfired in your own comment for you...
Perhaps you meant it in another sense, and put it like so. 
It's happened to me as well, many times...


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 7, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Look again, please.  Ino's databook has Sasuke in them as well.....I could provide you the link but unfortunately....I lost the link...Mangahelpers could read the databook to you though.....



I did look in those, and if you take your time to re-read my counter along with the comment I countered and to search within the databook text, you'll see that I mentioned that Sasuke wasn't named (yes, even if he appeared in a pic his name is nowhere in the databook text) in the text of databook 1, whereas Sakura got mentioned 6 times, and Naruto and Kakashi once, as opposed to te argument of "Sasuke is all over in Ino's databooks", and he got mentioned only once in her DB2 profile, just as a comment on a pic just as it happens with Chouji. Also, according to Inquisitive's translation on that, the comment has to do with her stubborness and self-belief (though,I have my doubts on that one).



ohplzamanda said:


> I think it merely means that she cares for Sasuke, friend or otherwise.
> She wants Sasuke back, we are unsure if it's for her own selfish reasons or for the fact that she wants everything back to the way it was before when they were Team 7.



It can also mean still being love, thus, the reason why I said "she still has something on Sasuke", as opposed to Deidara-Fangirl's statement of "Sakura forgot about him", something she obviously didn't.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 7, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> That was not NEGATING...that was using another means to get there...take the hint...Good Cop doesn't work out? Use the Bad Cop routine...
> 
> It was not the "Thank you for looking over my place and laundry" thank you, it was a "thank you for being there for me, appreciate it" more like thank you to me, that could EASILY lead to love. And I said that because it already backfired in your own comment for you...
> Perhaps you meant it in another sense, and put it like so.
> It's happened to me as well, many times...



Not it is not...The anime showed she took a step...But the manga...Showed her making a shock expression being called annoying again....He took a step to leave again and she said, "If you leave, I will scream out!' (alerting fellow shinobi that he is leaving)....She did negated her offer to go with him.

Gratefullness does not have to = love.  Sakura even said that Naruto always understood her and always helped her....so why can that not be turn into love as well?  And that is not love in your opinion, right? (Then by that logic....Sasuke may not ever be in love even though he is grateful just like Sakura is grateful to Naruto). But aside with that as well, if it were to be love, she also realized that she was wrong about Naruto and Naruto had always been there to support her in her troubles and with part II now...and with them spending time together....that cannot turn into love as well?  Who knows...But it has not shown that Sakura still loves Sasuke that way either....


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 7, 2007)

You know Im surprised that most people that voted on the poll eighther voted naruhina, narusaku, or sasusaku. Why. Because they are the top 3 major pairings that create the most debates. I think the question should really ask which couple has the *least* chance of happening. And I think it should be chojiino or any one of those other pairings.

Now that I got that out of the way I have to say something about naruhina and thier fans (not to start anything). Your arguements haven't really amused me that much. Why. Because your information is not balanced. Most things I here from them is how much hinata loves him but tell me how much information do you have on naruto loving her? You see that sasusaku and naruhina each talk about *how both the male and female* interact with each other wich balances the couple's strength. Lets see the facts you have on naruto (besides fillers):
*Naruto picking up her blood*: Now sure naruto put alot of emotion into it but cmon. We all know he could have done that for anyone. He probably would have made the oath to rocklee if his opponent wasn't that scary.

*Hinata's encouragement*: To make a long story short he was worried about his match but hinata helped pick him up. Again anyone could have done that like sakura has, sasuke and other people.

Im pretty sure there is alittle bit more but I dont feel like thinking


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _WE NEED SPACE! XD_ 





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Not it is not...The anime showed she took a step...But the manga...Showed her making a shock expression being called annoying again....He took a step to leave again and she said, "If you leave, I will scream out!' (alerting fellow shinobi that he is leaving)....She did negated her offer to go with him.



If we want to get technical, watch where she talked from in the next panel. You'll see my point...
She tried another means to get to her end. that is NOT negation, I repeat.



> Gratefullness does not have to = love.  Sakura even said that Naruto always understood her and always helped her....so why can that not be turn into love as well?  And that is not love in your opinion, right? (Then by that logic....Sasuke may not ever be in love even though he is grateful just like Sakura is grateful to Naruto)    Especially with her realizing that she was wrong about Naruto and Naruto had always been there to support her in her troubles and with part II now...and with them spending time together....that cannot turn into love as well?  Who knows...But it has not shown that Sakura still loves Sasuke that way either as well....



He was grateful to her, she was not to Naruto at the moment. History is in the past.
Because he had a crush on her, that made it easier to understand her, hense the hospital scene. But Sakura did not return those feelings then. Now, all she is showing him is admiration, and do NOT go to Hinata's case, we're WAY past that point. I have a collective opinion of love, that I don't expect everyone to share, because I've seen the worst cases of love turn good. So, IMO, I don't call love a onse-sided attempt made in oine's 12th year of age.
What I did mean was that it could be a basis for love feelings to mature, in case you missed my point.

Like I mentioned before, all we spend our times globbering at each other is speculation. On that ground, I'd have to say I do NOT consider her newly found admiration as love for Naruto. I find it motivation and strength emanating from him to her. That's the label I choose to put, as well as others, only in different words.



			
				narutofusion said:
			
		

> Naruto picking up her blood: Now sure naruto put alot of emotion into it but cmon. We all know he could have done that for anyone. He probably would have made the oath to rocklee if his opponent wasn't that scary.



He did it because he saw they shared something that only people who felt it could understand it. Noone likes an underdog, so it was necessary for him to defend her honor. Especially after seeing that she shared the same kind of determination as him, he could connect to her torment and pain.



> Hinata's encouragement: To make a long story short he was worried about his match but hinata helped pick him up. Again anyone could have done that like sakura has, sasuke and other people.



Sasuke was out of town, busy in impressing everyone with a flashy comeback, and as far as Sakura was concerned...if she wanted to help him like that, she coul always go look for him. But you are forgetting one thing. Once they got into the classroom in the 1st part of the exam, he saw him moody, and in an instant, he got back up,cheerfully shouting at everyone. At that time, she thought to herself, she was a fool to think he would be moody. If that was the case, she wouldn't bother going that far with him, not to mention she was worried sick about Sasuke...
Instead, I have not yet seen Naruto show his true colors to anyone but Hinata...why is that? Mmmm?



> You know Im surprised that most people that voted on the poll eighther voted naruhina, narusaku, or sasusaku. Why. Because they are the top 3 major pairings that create the most debates. I think the question should really ask which couple has the least chance of happening. And I think it should be chojiino or any one of those other pairings.



That's how these things work. One would call it pairing wars bait, but that would be unfair to all the people waiting to take the thread  OT 
Truth be told, it's getting REALLY boring, saying the same things OVER and OVER again...
Have you seen this AMV about AMV comedians with the guy that had the previews voice? They used Rock Lee's move to show a joke full of win.
"Jean Calude Van Damme  (whatever that's spelled) is back in the same crap you've seen over...and oer...and over again!"
In here, it's more like :
"Pairing wars are back, with the same points we've seen over...and over...and over again!"




I rest my case for tonight...tomorrow's a new day... S.S.D.D.


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Sep 7, 2007)

hmmm....narusaku arguements dun amuse me either

narusaku....no offense to narusaku fans here but it just ain't possible in mah book

blood bonds


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 7, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good and true points 
Well said man, QFT


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 7, 2007)

> NaruSaku isn't a red herring, and beleive it or not Red and Orange (Or pink and orange whatever) does fit well (you guys are too glued to your computers and manga books to watch a sunset...) And yeah... Like ALL pairings they are just based on fan's interpretation of characters interactions and they ALL have a shot.


 
Lol, it's pink and yellow, get it right if you're going to mock the Anti's. xD

And no, encompassing all pairings; not all of them have a shot. Some are possible, but there are more that are plausible, and crack remains crack. If everything were forced into equality, all characters may as well die single. 
-----
On a general note, there is a huge difference between being 'biased' and 'having an opinion with reasons to back it up'. *Learn that difference*, because people sound stupid when they accuse someone's opinion as being a 'bias'. 

We all have opinions. In that respect, we all technically have 'biases'. In this particular case, learn to differentiate the two.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 7, 2007)

Will someone please give me a decent basis of why you think KibaHina even has a chance? Seriously, I want one. I don't dislike it because I like NaruIno and NaruHina, but I've never seen any discernable proof that romance is even a possibility between them, and is often used for sideshipping since no one seems to have a real reason to put them together.

And don't give me that 'Kiba is obnoxious and brash and just like Naruto' line, because it's way off the mark and a useless argument. Kiba and Naruto are very different people when you analyze them.


----------



## couragebridge (Sep 7, 2007)

ino chouji simply because ino hates fat guys. hinakiba can happen as well as naruhina or narusaku.....sasusaku...hum, we have to think more about that, although this seems pretty pretty to happen


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 7, 2007)

Omigod. No. KibaHina doesn't have a chance, lol. You can like it, but please accept the fact it's not going to happen.


----------



## Charu (Sep 7, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Omigod. No. KibaHina doesn't have a chance, lol. You can like it, but please accept the fact it's not going to happen.



Hehe, KibaHina is my top crack pairing,
next to KakaSaku xD


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 7, 2007)

Lol, I like KakaSaku and KibaHina is cute for overly-fluffy oneshots that don't have very much depth in their characters, but any further than that makes the entire thing seem fairly OOC. Hence why they won't get together.


----------



## Hiwaki (Sep 7, 2007)

I couldn't vote.  These are my reasons.

1. I have a grudge against Sai.  I just don't like him.
2. I have a sinking dread that Kishimoto-san will do SasuSaku, NaruHina, and/or ShikaIno.
3. NaruSasu, however much I love them, won't happen unless, by some miracle, Kishimoto-san decides to service the shonen-ai fangirls that read _Naruto_.
4. However, I firmly support the fact that Sasuke=Gay.
5. I love Lee, and desprerately want him to get his girl.
6. ChouIno is far too much fun.


----------



## Meggiron (Sep 7, 2007)

SasuSaku . . .cause they would have pink haired children (boys included)
Imagine that pink haired guys with sharingan


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^^^ I'd be lmao any way since there is no all option I'll choose NaruSaku it looks like they'll just stay friends and its actually better that way imo. The only ones that actually has the most of the slimest chance are Sasusaku and Naruhina and even then we might not get any since this is a shounen manga and romance isn't the priority.


----------



## HyuugaFan4Life (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say NaruHina, it's too one-sided. Plus, I'm not sure if Kishimoto-sensei will even make the manga romantic. It's the world of the ninja and everyone is pretty much involved with fighting and stuff, it's more about comedy and action rather than just plain romance. It's funny because the first I was introduced to the Naruto manga, NaruHina seemed cute but I can see the more "development" in their relationship isn't really going well.

It's too one-sided, Naruto is too oblivious to her feelings and his main priority is getting back Sasuke. There was many moments between Naruto and Sakura so I'd think they might have a chance, and if and only if Kishimoto decides to have Sakura end up with Sasuke then the chances of NaruHina happening might occur. It all depends what the creator has in mind, but this is my opinion. Hinata has more things to develop which is her personality and I think she'd be more thinking about how to change her clan rather than on love.

Naruto is more adventurous, pretty loud, and I see him as an impatient person. So I doubt he might stick around with her, besides to Hinata he's like her idol just like with majority of ninjas who idolize him. Gaara for example, Naruto was so dead set in rescuing him and since the two of them know what it feels like having a monster inside of their bodies and that's something Hinata had no clue of. Naruto and Hinata were only similar to the fact when they weren't acknowledged which was in part 1 because part 2 mainly focuses on Team Hebi, the Akatsuki, and Naruto wanting to get Sasuke back.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 7, 2007)

Lol, pink genes are recessive.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 7, 2007)

We see that almost everytime Naruto asks Sakura on a date and she says "no" Naruto doesn't give a shit!  He just rubs it off like he only asked her to keep his fucking depressing happy mask from falling off.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> Okay, there is an interview that says he will add romance into the story.



That was a long time ago, and he never said what. He could've already done that for all we know. 



> And NaruHina has more development for its little screentime.



...subjective I guess...



> Hinata vs Neji read the manga
> Hinata and Naruto at the training grounds before the Neji Fight read the manga



That was moreso dealing with the issues Hinata had with herself and Neji and the status of underdogs than anything else. 



> Naruto's thoughts after the match with Neji read the manga




He wondered if Hinata saw him fight, not much else. 



> During the Search for Itachi/Hebi arc Hinata is the only one to make Naruto smile so far even with just a little, "Do your best."


 
What?



> You must have watched the anime and not have read the manga. Hinata during ther fight with Neji when she wanted to change herself and she gained courage. Before the Neji Exam fight when Naruto dropped his tough guy face and let Hinata in on his feelings and she reassured him of his abilites and that he could win and he said, "I like a person like you." After the Neji fight when he asked, "Where's Hinata? Did she see me win?" He would beat Neji for his and hinata's sakes and he did.



Naruto not only fought Neji for how he disrespected Hinata, but to prove him wrong about his beliefs of destiny.



> Opposites attract. Loud/Shy. Also, since they have terrible pasts they will rely on each other for their futures. Also, who besides Hinata idolizes Naruto?! Konohamaru sees him as a rival/older brother so he has respect. Sakura has admiration for Naruto only after he is being sent out to retrieve Sasuke. Sure, Sakura and Naruto have so much screen time but where is the development? Launching him miles in one punch? Bullshit. Hinata and Naruto in less than 15 pages have better development than all the current Shippuden chapters of Sakura and Naruto in them. Hinata makes it count. Sakura might start if Sasuke dies or doesn't comeback.



Eh, I never think is a good idea to put real-life factors in a fictional relationship. Similars attract too, and opposites attract but don't wear well. Naruto's past is multitudes more tragic and stressful than Hinata's. Besides, he's already stated the bonds he has formed now is what helped him endure. 

Sakura had begun to admire Naruto during the Chunin Exams when she admits that her initial presumption about him were wrong.

Eh, I'm obviously not going to agree on that. I think Naruto and Sakura have definitely had significant development with each other. In Part I it started as her completely loathing Naruto and claiming he doesn't understand her at all to gaining respect and admiration for him and also claiming she was a person who did understand her and a person whom she could put her total trust in. No one likes it, but I'm just going to say it: Shonen. It happens.

Regardless of how one interprets Naruto and Sakura's relationship, they have received more focus and development than opposed to Naruto's and Hinata's.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is true!


----------



## HyuugaFan4Life (Sep 7, 2007)

@TheSilverSeraph, actually I do read the manga. I've never seen the anime at all, only manga dude. Well after reading your analysis of NaruHina, hmm well Neji also complemented on Naruto on how he has better eyes than him. Gaara was influenced by Naruto when he became a Kazekage, it's because Naruto understands Gaara and even if he was all alone knowing that the Kyuubi was inside of him he could have friends. Gaara could not, Naruto was his only friend because he understands his pain.

While it's true that opposites do attract and all, but like I said it's up to Kishi-sensei to make it happen. If it happens, I still think that romance won't be played much. That's why there are doujins and fanfictions out there, while NejiHina is my top pairing of all time. It's undecidable how things will be played out in the manga. Besides, Sakura is now becoming fond towards Naruto because she's matured to understand why Naruto is doing all this for her.

Naruto has always had this crush on her, he continues to show that in the second arc always asking her on a date. Sure while Sakura has punched him quite a few times, she cares about him. Friend or boyfriend type, Sakura is beginning to understand what Naruto is going through. She knows that he has a monster inside him, heck she's tried to calm him down while Naruto was in that Kyuubi form with... umm was it four tails? I don't remember, but yeah once he reached to tail number four he went ballistic. Sakura did her best to calm him even if it killed her.

I don't think Hinata has realized what Naruto really is, like I said the only time they were similar was the whole theme of being acknowledged. Naruto has his own theme which is to pursuit his dream in becoming a Hokage someday, Hinata's theme is change. Her theme is about change within herself and the clan, I don't think the Hyuugas will wait until Naruto becomes Hokage to start changing things.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 7, 2007)

Meh, I'll give you that on the focus aspect Seto, but as for development towards romance, it's subjective. For the focus, they are two main characters that share the same goal of retrieving the third, so interaction between them is a given. But as you tried to explain in your rebuttal to the NaruHina moments, not all moments point directly to romance. Nothing we've seen so far indicate it moving anywhere past friendship. Unless Kishi decides to make Sakura do a 180 and accept a date from Naruto, no longer knock him senseless for being himself, or in the worst way have some cheesy "I love Naruto" epiphany. It's nice that she no longer hates him, they understand each other, and they are now close friends, but that's really as far as it needs to go. NaruSaku romance would bring too much attention to itself. How weird would it be for Sasuke to return [you know he is, if he doesn't they'll both kill themselves for failing] and have to bear witness to them being all lovey dovey, with him being left isolated while they're in their own little world. Fuckin creepy is what it is. On the other hand, we have Sasuke returning to Sakura's love and Naruto's brotherhood, Naruto has long ago accepted Sakura's feelings for Sasuke and he's treated his own feelings for her as a joke for the most part, brushing of f her rejections as though he expects them, as though it's a game to him. Naruto wouldn't be a third wheel, because his focus didn't stay inward of Team 7 the way Sasuke and Sakura's did. There is someone else he has a decent connection with that he respects and cares for, and who reciprocates. the promise of a lifetime was a means for Naruto to move on, and coincidentally there is only one other girl that comes close to any possibility of him having interest in, the "person he likes", but unfortunately for overall plot's sake, the one he hasn't had much time to interact with. But now is that time [barring Sasu v Dei, all the Pein Hype and Ero-Sennin's imminent demise that is throwing a wrench in the works, but as you said, this is Shounen, romance ISN'T a major focus, but it's there nonetheless], Not to mention once the mission is over, if all goes well and they return all right.


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2007)

NaruHina and SasuSaku ain't happening.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 7, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Meh, I'll give you that on the focus aspect Seto, but as for development towards romance, it's subjective. For the focus, they are two main characters that share the same goal of retrieving the third, so interaction between them is a given. But as you tried to explain in your rebuttal to the NaruHina moments, not all moments point directly to romance. Nothing we've seen so far indicate it moving anywhere past friendship. Unless Kishi decides to make Sakura do a 180 and accept a date from Naruto, no longer knock him senseless for being himself, or in the worst way have some cheesy "I love Naruto" epiphany. It's nice that she no longer hates him, they understand each other, and they are now close friends, but that's really as far as it needs to go. NaruSaku romance would bring too much attention to itself. How weird would it be for Sasuke to return [you know he is, if he doesn't they'll both kill themselves for failing] and have to bear witness to them being all lovey dovey, with him being left isolated while they're in their own little world. Fuckin creepy is what it is. On the other hand, we have Sasuke returning to Sakura's love and Naruto's brotherhood, Naruto has long ago accepted Sakura's feelings for Sasuke and he's treated his own feelings for her as a joke for the most part, brushing of f her rejections as though he expects them, as though it's a game to him. Naruto wouldn't be a third wheel, because his focus didn't stay inward of Team 7 the way Sasuke and Sakura's did. There is someone else he has a decent connection with that he respects and cares for, and who reciprocates. the promise of a lifetime was a means for Naruto to move on, and coincidentally there is only one other girl that comes close to any possibility of him having interest in, the "person he likes", but unfortunately for overall plot's sake, the one he hasn't had much time to interact with. But now is that time [barring Sasu v Dei, all the Pein Hype and Ero-Sennin's imminent demise that is throwing a wrench in the works, but as you said, this is Shounen, romance ISN'T a major focus, but it's there nonetheless], Not to mention once the mission is over, if all goes well and they return all right.



Hinata seems like a joke when it comes to Naruto as well....Her reappearance caused her to faint and not appeared at for 70 chapters...WOW.....Not to mention that this arc had finally started and what happened...?  Nothing.....Even if she does something, that will not affect Naruto...I do not understand how you can minimize Naruto's feelings when he has proven they are serious as well as well.  Naruto is shown that he is clearly happy that Sakura is healing him and helping him.....He has not even thought of Hinata....

"We have Sasuke returning Sakura's love" Pure opinion....The manga has shown nothing like that....He has not even thought of Sakura once in part II!  He noticed her come at the reunion but not romantic...He was more interested on Naruto and Kakashi.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Meh, I'll give you that on the focus aspect Seto, but as for development towards romance, it's subjective. For the focus, they are two main characters that share the same goal of retrieving the third, so interaction between them is a given. But as you tried to explain in your rebuttal to the NaruHina moments, not all moments point directly to romance.



I'm already aware of that. 



> Nothing we've seen so far indicate it moving anywhere past friendship.



Same for all the relationships in the poll options. 



> Unless Kishi decides to make Sakura do a 180 and accept a date from Naruto, no longer knock him senseless for being himself, or in the worst way have some cheesy "I love Naruto" epiphany.



If it did happen, I don't think it'd be any more or less cheesy than Hinata confessing. 



> It's nice that she no longer hates him, they understand each other, and they are now close friends, but that's really as far as it needs to go. NaruSaku romance would bring too much attention to itself.



You aren't making much sense. So they're fine where they are, but Sasuke and Sakura and Naruto and Hinata need to go much further. A matter of how far it needs to go is totally subjective. I think all the current relationships are far as they need to go. No romance is required, just something extra. 

Also, I don't see how it'd bring too much attention to itself. At least anymore so than SasuSaku would, and NaruHina probably even more so.



> How weird would it be for Sasuke to return [you know he is, if he doesn't they'll both kill themselves for failing] and have to bear witness to them being all lovey dovey, with him being left isolated while they're in their own little world.



What? Sasuke has shown to be totally apathetic to any ideals or notions of romance. If Naruto and Sakura were to actually end up together that would never change the fact that Sasuke is their friend and is precious to them. Just because they'd transcend friendship does not mean they'd be lovey-dovey 24/7.

I mean, what about SasuSaku? What you just said could be applied to Naruto in that regards. 



> Fuckin creepy is what it is.



Subjective. I think anything romantic involving Sasuke is creepy, and well Hinata...yeah...



> On the other hand, we have Sasuke returning to Sakura's love and Naruto's brotherhood,



Anything romantic seems unlike Sasuke. Also, Sasuke has admitted to Naruto that he is his best friend. Although things have gotten worse, he probably feels that way deep down. 



> Naruto has long ago accepted Sakura's feelings for Sasuke and he's treated his own feelings for her as a joke for the most part, brushing of f her rejections as though he expects them, as though it's a game to him.



Accepting and respecting one's feelings does not mean that one has dropped any romantic notions towards them. Just because Naruto isn't agnsting over Sakura does not make any feelings of his less valid than that of Hinata's or Sakura's. He's shown to handle his own feelings much differently than they do. 



> Naruto wouldn't be a third wheel, because his focus didn't stay inward of Team 7 the way Sasuke and Sakura's did.



Eh?



> There is someone else he has a decent connection with that he respects and cares for, and who reciprocates. the promise of a lifetime was a means for Naruto to move on,



I don't see the Promise of a Lifetime as anything like that. 



> and coincidentally there is only one other girl that comes close to any possibility of him having interest in, the "person he likes",



"I like people like you" is much different than what you just quoted. 



> but unfortunately for overall plot's sake, the one he hasn't had much time to interact with. But now is that time [barring Sasu v Dei, all the Pein Hype and Ero-Sennin's imminent demise that is throwing a wrench in the works, but as you said, this is Shounen, romance ISN'T a major focus, but it's there nonetheless], Not to mention once the mission is over, if all goes well and they return all right.



I don't think it's ever going to receive focus.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 8, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Will someone please give me a decent basis of why you think KibaHina even has a chance? Seriously, I want one.



Well the brash like naruto deal is their only evidence of possiblity...

Sadly to say, there is a chance... THERE IS ALWAYS A CHANCE...

Here's a little deal to support it: Team 8 goes on missions together and train, eventually hormones take place and eventually feelings grow. Badaboom. Support for ShinoHina and KibaHina.

It's one of the primary arugments for NaruSaku, the two bond and understnad each other and eventually the seed of romance blossoms, at first Naruto's crush formed one part of the seed Sakura's understanding of Naruto in the chuunin exams arc formed the seed and the flower has been growing since. It has yet bloomed, but then again what other flower has bloomed?



kyuubi425 said:


> *Unless Kishi decides to make Sakura do a 180 and accept a date from Naruto*, no longer knock him senseless for being himself, or in the worst way have some cheesy "I love Naruto" epiphany.





Seems she made a 180 in chapter 247. XP

You guys really think she has no chance with him, seriously?

Hinata has a chance with Naruto, like I said always a possiblity. I just don't see him go "I love Hinata" like you guys would see if Sakura just went up and decided "Hey I love Naruto"

It's literary cliche for someone to just openly say "I don't love yoyo, I love frisbee" or "I just realized how much I love frisbee"

So yeah I do believe if Sakura did go and say "I love Naruto, not Sasuke" I would be shocked, but a writer of a higher calibur would do a more imtimate scene (coupled with a comedic effect, since this is Kishimoto... Though I think Kishi is better at foreshadowing) and let Sakura do a little (very little) swoon after the scene was over.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 8, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> Seems she made a 180 in chapter 247. XP
> 
> You guys really think she has no chance with him, seriously?
> 
> ...



Frankly? I wouldn't doubt it if he chose to do it off-panel time and show us the result for that end. It has been done before, and noone tells us it's going to be the last of it. 

Everything's a possibility but, as of right now, the scale of power seems to tip more to Hinata's balance. I still remember how many NaruSaku fans were mad that Hinata got teamed with Naruto. It's as if she is an "obstacle"...I really don't see Sakura as an obstacle for NaruHina, on the contrary, if anything, she's a supporter...

Btw, that basis you demonstrated there aboutKibaHina and/or ShinoHina is quite pointless. Allow me to elaborate. In the case of KibaHina, they understand each other, they are teammates. 

So how's that going to help? Have there been ANY hints to aid that cause? Seriously, no date requests, no blushing from Hinata's part to Kiba's...no nothing. So, what's up with that? 

At least NaruSaku has had some "so-called" screentime, at least THAT has a chance, if any, of happening. KibaHina and ShinoHina are purely crack material.

Thing is Sakura's case had changed, while Hinata's has not. He was still trying to win her over with excessive zeal, but not he doesn't have the same enthousiasm put in it. Notice her eyes while she said yes...Remind you of a certain mood? 

In Hinata's case, he still smiled in the training fields, and he smiled now again...See, Hinata never offered him pity...unlike Sakura...

Now then, if we are to compare parallels, Minato was shy and quiet, and got married to a loudmouth, impulsive person. So, in this case, Naruto has inherited his mother's personality and his father's looks. 
It's only "natural" (I believe you know what I mean) that he'll be "paired" with someone who has the corresponding personality of the other half, in this case, the most propalbe profile to fit that description being Hinata. Any objections about that?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 8, 2007)

Jiraiya/Fodderninja.....it just wasn't meant to be


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> Jiraiya/Fodderninja.....it just wasn't meant to be




NNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 8, 2007)

tiff-tiff86 said:


> NNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!



Let it out man, let it out.


----------



## Sasuko (Sep 8, 2007)

Jiraiya x fodder ninja were the smex! This is an outrage!!   Bondage with the toad's belly and the flirty tickling were definitely foreshadowing hints! But it's all going to become doomed love like Yondy x Jiraiya = Pein x Jiraiya!!! How tragic! I love it!  

NaruSaku. IMO. Puahahah I voted for SasuSaku and NaruHina... AMG.... Not that this poll really fucking compensates for anything in general in this forum.  So fuck it.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 8, 2007)

tsuki-tenshou said:


> Jiraiya x fodder ninja were the smex! This is an outrage!!   Bondage with the toad's belly and the flirty tickling were definitely foreshadowing hints! But it's all going to become doomed love like Yondy x Jiraiya = Pein x Jiraiya!!! How tragic! I love it!
> 
> NaruSaku. IMO. Puahahah I voted for SasuSaku and NaruHina... AMG.... Not that this poll really fucking compensates for anything in general in this forum.  So fuck it.



theres alot of of topics like this but you always learn something new, for instance theres a chain smoking smiley facewho knew


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 8, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> Frankly? I wouldn't doubt it if he chose to do it off-panel time and show us the result for that end. It has been done before, and noone tells us it's going to be the last of it.
> 
> Everything's a possibility but, as of right now, the scale of power seems to tip more to Hinata's balance. I still remember how many NaruSaku fans were mad that Hinata got teamed with Naruto. It's as if she is an "obstacle"...I really don't see Sakura as an obstacle for NaruHina, on the contrary, if anything, she's a supporter...
> 
> ...



My example of the crack pairings were merely hypothetical at best... I was demostrating that in real life people who communicate often become closer. And as the rules of Hormones say people either will or will not notice.

As stated it's an example I didn't say there were any hints.

The scales of power tip in Hinata's Balance? Okay... Let's see... Her team reappeared, they split into groups where Naruto got Hinata, Yamato, and Bull, they met with Kabuto, and after Sasuke fought Deidara and Dei blew himself up they all rejoined. Nothing other than "Let's do our best Naruto-kun" helped the balance of power in Hinata's favor... (Which that didn't even do squat...)

What a load that was with the teaming up deal, I said Kishi possibly likes to mess with his fan's heads. The whole teaming with Hinata deal was most likely a little deal to whip up your expectations. (Just like the Yamato speech...)

I saw her eyes, but that didn't mean she didn't say no or hit him...

Still Sakura knows what he is, and we don't have any knowledge that Hinata does.

Sakura's feelings are not entirely pity, yeah she cried for him about the fact that if Kyuubi is removed from Naruto he'll die... But when she rushed to stop him in his KN4 form she wasn't using pity.

Oh no....

OH HELL NO...

OH F***ING HELL NO...

USING HIS PARENTS TO DEICIDE WHO HE'D LIKE?!? That's Bull... That's plain Bull... It's bull to use a Oedipus complex to support NaruSaku... It's bull to believe Naruto is so much like his mother that he'd choose Hinata causing NaruHina... Kids do not always grow up to be like their parents... Alike in behaviors yeah but in choice of a mate? Bull... JUST FRIKING BULL...


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 8, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> My example of the crack pairings were merely hypothetical at best... I was demostrating that in real life people who communicate often become closer. And as the rules of Hormones say people either will or will not notice.



But you said that it holds the same arguments as NaruSaku...
There are times that hormones don't work at all, and someone might choose the persons that they think completes them.



> As stated it's an example I didn't say there were any hints.



Maybe then, that was a misconception of the moment from my part. My apologies 



> The scales of power tip in Hinata's Balance? Okay... Let's see... Her team reappeared, they split into groups where Naruto got Hinata, Yamato, and Bull, they met with Kabuto, and after Sasuke fought Deidara and Dei blew himself up they all rejoined. Nothing other than "Let's do our best Naruto-kun" helped the balance of power in Hinata's favor... (Which that didn't even do squat...)



While Sakura's constant crying which by the way Naruto found a bit ridiculous, helped that front? At least she got a smile all to easy from him, can you deny that? When was the last time he gave Sakura such a smile?
Looooong ago, part 1...



> What a load that was with the teaming up deal, I said Kishi possibly likes to mess with his fan's heads. The whole teaming with Hinata deal was most likely a little deal to whip up your expectations. (Just like the Yamato speech...)



So you don't argue that Yamato's speech means nothing at all? Because, for all we know, they could put the healer in Naruto's group, we all know he'd need it if he were to go K4T, or was it that he was so concerned about her safety and got Hinata, a puny side-character so that, if the worst came to pass, they'd get rid of it? Sorry, but no thanks. They teamed up for her scouting ability and even more...Its subtle but it's there...look deeper...



> I saw her eyes, but that didn't mean she didn't say no or hit him...



It didn't mean she accepted the thing wholeheartedly either...
They hadn't caught up in a long time, remember?



> Still Sakura knows what he is, and we don't have any knowledge that Hinata does.



For the time being, no...



> Sakura's feelings are not entirely pity, yeah she cried for him about the fact that if Kyuubi is removed from Naruto he'll die... But when she rushed to stop him in his KN4 form she wasn't using pity.
> 
> Oh no....
> 
> ...



Not entirely, but for the MOST part, they were. Only after he'd come near life and death situations did she come to appreciate what he'd done for her. Until then, all he got from her was pity and sympathy. When was the last time you saw Hinata do that (no argument about the panel time, she's gotten very few of that)? That was sympathy and pity. You can't deny it. At that moment, she lied to him out of sympathy. Are you telling me that's cool? Not in my book it isn't.



> USING HIS PARENTS TO DEICIDE WHO HE'D LIKE?!? That's Bull... That's plain Bull... It's bull to use a Oedipus complex to support NaruSaku... It's bull to believe Naruto is so much like his mother that he'd choose Hinata causing NaruHina... Kids do not always grow up to be like their parents... Alike in behaviors yeah but in choice of a mate? Bull... JUST FRIKING BULL...



Heh, when your side used it, it was cool, but when we use the parallels, it's automatically BS, eh? Now, that's mature...
I said IF we want to talk about parallels, I wasn't suggesting I hold that argument that sane.
Kids grow out of their shadows but always end up copying something from them, that's always the case. It's like saying that a girl likes her father's character, therefore she will try and find a husband matching that criteria and vise versa...

This whole thing is getting rapidly old...


----------



## Kiss (Sep 8, 2007)

Here I'm again as promised.^^I will try to clear up the misunderstandings:



Maracunator said:


> Sakura not being in love with Sasuke anymore and forgetting about him? So what's the meaning of her taking her time to research the files on the Uchiha massacre? The big contrast of the chap 245 and 306 reunions? Sakura asking Tsunade about Sasuke's apparently abnormal growth? Researching on the effects of steroids in the body upon hearing Tsunade's theory on Sasuke's muscular growth? What happens with Sakura crying to the team 7 picture? And what about her joyous expression once she learned that Sasuke took Orochijackson down by himself? After all these part 2 moments in which it becomes obvious that Sakura still has something on Sasuke, you simply go saying that Sakura forgot about him?



I didn't mean to say that Sakura forgot Sasuke as a friend.Of course she didn't forget him what I wanted to say was that she doesn't have romantic feelings for him aynmore.She got over him.
At least I think so,because there is no evidence in part2 that shows that she still is.
She would have done all the things which you mentioned above also,if Naruto had gone to Oro.Sasuke is just a best friend/brother to her.They were not a couple or lovers before anyway.
I can't see the things which you mentioned there as evidence for SasuSaku sorry.
It's natural that Sakura cried to the team 7 picture.What would you have done if you had failed in saving one of your best friends from darkness and that friend tried to kill you there...?I don't think that anybody would be happy about something like that.Plus Sakura is a very emotional person who can cry easily.Plus Naruto also cried for Sasuke.Does that mean that he is also in love with him?She just misses the old happy times with team 7 and wants that back.
Ino e.g would have tried to help Shikamaru or Chouji as well if one of them had been in the same situation as Sasuke is.



Maracunator said:


> Naruto hasn't developed romantic feelings towards Hinata, true, but as much as you try denying it, Hinata actually does, and her reasons for falling in love for Naruto are far better than the pity Sakura has shown towards him.



Sorry,but when did I say that Hinata has no romantic feelings for Naruto?I didn't say something like that.You can obviously see that Hinata has kinda romantic feelings for Naruto but Naruto hasn't developed the same feelings for her at the moment.
Right,you can't deny Hinata's romantic feelings towards Naruto as much as you can't deny Naruto's romantic feelings for Sakura.
And I also don't think that Sakura has just shown pity towards Naruto.There are also other feelings involved in the whole NaruSaku relationship....You just have to look a bit closer to it..



Maracunator said:


> And what's you back-up for KibaHina? Just fillling a hole for NaruSaku's convenience? It doesn't work that way.



Hmm,I don't know but I also didn't say that there is evidence for KibaHina or did I?
Kiba seems really caring about Hinata so much and I think that they are just cute together.
Moreover in the filler episodes it really looked like if Kiba has kinda romantic feelings for Hinata and he was also jealous of Naruto because of that.
Of course you can say now that filler material is not relevant to the true story but I just got that feeling dunno.
Kishi also said that he got inspired from some filler episodes and he wants to use some things from it in his canon material and maybe KibaHina will come true in the end,who knows?
And I also think that Kiba was so bitchy towards Naruto because he was jealous of Naruto 'cause he knows that Hinata likes him.And he still shouts at Naruto sometimes even in part2.
But that's just my interpretation and opinion.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 8, 2007)

> Now then, if we are to compare parallels, Minato was shy and quiet, and got married to a loudmouth, impulsive person. So, in this case, Naruto has inherited his mother's personality and his father's looks.
> It's only "natural" (I believe you know what I mean) that he'll be "paired" with someone who has the corresponding personality of the other half, in this case, the most propalbe profile to fit that description being Hinata. Any objections about that?



No one ever said Minato was shy and quiet. Jiraiya in Part I described as having a personality reminiscent of Naruto's back when he was a child, and been described as fierce, determined and wise.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't see InoSai happening, I think its because of Sai being gone?


----------



## scerpers (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmmm Im starting to think that TsunadexAnko isn't gonna happen


----------



## sugar_itachi (Sep 8, 2007)

naruhina cuz naruto give a shit about creepy hinata


----------



## scerpers (Sep 8, 2007)

sugar_itachi said:


> naruhina cuz naruto give a shit about creepy hinata



Yes, Naruto does give a shit doesn't he


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 8, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No one ever said Minato was shy and quiet. Jiraiya in Part I described as having a personality reminiscent of Naruto's back when he was a child, and been described as fierce, determined and wise.



Allow me do disagree.
,
since Tsunade claims that he is much more like his mother, that would require us to think that he's the opposite of his father's personality.
That's part 2 confirmed information after all. It's common sence to get there. 

But as I said before, this should not be used as an argument, simply because we chose to see it likeso. There are so many more parallels that NaruHina has and others do not.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 8, 2007)

> since Tsunade claims that he is much more like his mother, that would require us to think that he's the opposite of his father's personality.
> That's part 2 confirmed information after all. It's common sence to get there.



No it wouldn't. Not at all. From what they described him I've always gotten the impression that as a child he was reminiscent of Naruto, and in his adult years still had the same had that same drive and determination yet was more mature about it, much like Sarutobi.



> But as I said before, this should not be used as an argument, simply because we chose to see it likeso. There are so many more parallels that NaruHina has and others do not.



What parallels do NaruHina have?


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 8, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No it wouldn't. Not at all. From what they described him I've always gotten the impression that as a child he was reminiscent of Naruto, and in his adult years still had the same had that same drive and determination yet was more mature about it, much like Sarutobi.



Then why would Tsunade describe him as "more like his mother" if that were the case? He shared Minato's determination, spirit and lokks, both Tsunade and Jiraiya confirmed that, but personality wise, from Tsunade's words alone, one can assume that his father was not quite like his mother. Must one be a loudmouth to have a fierce spirit? Really...



> What parallels do NaruHina have?



I will leave that to other people who have extensivelly made use of these in the past, furthermore, I am not one to LAP that much, debates or not. Because them parallels are only in LAPs that I'm bored to go look for them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 8, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> Then why would Tsunade describe him as "more like his mother" if that were the case? He shared Minato's determination, spirit and lokks, both Tsunade and Jiraiya confirmed that, but personality wise, from Tsunade's words alone, one can assume that his father was not quite like his mother. Must one be a loudmouth to have a fierce spirit? Really...[



Jiraiya has described Naruto as being very similar to Minato as well. While training him, he said Naruto had a personality that reminded him much of the 4th. Like I said, being impatient, loudmouthed, and outwardly passionate from the way Jiraiya compares the two were likely traits Minato had as a child until he matured to become the Hokage he is reknowned for. Kushina on the other hand, must have always been like that. 

No, but I don't ever remember seeing Yondaime or anyone describing Yondaime as having a personality that would remind one of Hinata's. 



> I will leave that to other people who have extensivelly made use of these in the past, furthermore, I am not one to LAP that much, debates or not. Because them parallels are only in LAPs that I'm bored to go look for them.



One of them had better not be Goku/Chichi...


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 8, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Jiraiya has described Naruto as being very similar to Minato as well. While training him, he said Naruto had a personality that reminded him much of the 4th. Like I said, being impatient, loudmouthed, and outwardly passionate from the way Jiraiya compares the two were likely traits Minato had as a child until he matured to become the Hokage he is reknowned for. Kushina on the other hand, must have always been like that.
> 
> No, but I don't ever remember seeing Yondaime or anyone describing Yondaime as having a personality that would remind one of Hinata's.



Therefore, my example would be very well on point since we are talking about part 2 Naruto. About part 1, I would not know what Minato acted like, since we have nothing but Jiraiya's comment on his character.

But since we are talking about part 2, while Kushina was the loud one, it's safe to assume that Minato is the closest thing to Hinata, while not identical, I can't argue there. I was referring to the parallel characteristic of quiet. Don't know about shy yet, but it could be, all a matter of speculation.



> One of them had better not be Goku/Chichi...



Don't know, it could be presented...but it was out of the blue, something that'd go hand-to-hand with a shounen of its caliber...


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote- Sakura's feelings are not entirely pity, yeah she cried for him about the fact that if Kyuubi is removed from Naruto he'll die... But when she rushed to stop him in his KN4 form she wasn't using pity.

Oh no....

OH HELL NO...

OH F***ING HELL NO... 




lol, ITS COMING! This post was hilarious, I don't even know who wrote it.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> AngryMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be AngryMouse, but why is it so again?...


----------



## louipwns (Sep 8, 2007)

Bobateababy16 said:


> I admit I like crack ships like KakaSaku,SasoSaku,ItaSaku,SaiSaku,DeiSaku,PeinSaku,KisaIta,YondSaku,hell combinations of the couplings in threesomes ^_^,but I'd say NaruSaku makes me go WTFish the most...because I just don't see it happening....Naruto's goal is to get Sasuke back for Sakura and on more then one occasion he's come to accept her feelings for Sasuke and shown that,he's willing to push his limits to get Sasuke back for the both of them.So yeah I admit not a big fan of NaruSaku as you can see and don't care if you neg me for it because shows how mature people are because thats just my opinion on the issue.I'd prefered open ended ending to Naruto then dare get NaruSaku,I'd think it'll ruin the Team 7 development compared to NaruHina or SasuSaku happening.



Nobody cares. Everyone has there own opinion so if u say u like NaruHina or something i dont care bcuz in the end nobodyt really knows.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 8, 2007)

_NaruSaku..._


----------



## Beluga (Sep 8, 2007)

NejiSaku! it's disgusting as AkamKiba.O_o



Rockleeroxz16 said:


> No they not. NejixTenTen is weird and stupid.



Stupid? That's broke my heart.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 8, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _NaruSaku..._



You already posted that.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 8, 2007)

Boba said:
			
		

> I'd think it'll ruin the Team 7 development compared to NaruHina or SasuSaku happening



What the bloody hell? That makes no sense at all. NaruSaku is/has been developing.


----------



## Morwain (Sep 8, 2007)

Too many to count mosty SakuNaru and HinaSasu though they really bug me


----------



## Rockleeroxz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

white_bird said:


> NejiSaku! it's disgusting as AkamKiba.O_o
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid? That's broke my heart.



LOL Good for you!


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 8, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Here I'm again as promised.^^I will try to clear up the misunderstandings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here you overlook the fact that there is no evidence of Sakura losing those either, while the examples I mentioned prove she's still got him in her mind and can actually be interpreted as still having romantic feelings for Sasuke.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> She would have done all the things which you mentioned above also,if Naruto had gone to Oro.Sasuke is just a best friend/brother to her.They were not a couple or lovers before anyway.
> I can't see the things which you mentioned there as evidence for SasuSaku sorry.



Naruto going to Oro? You guys really like to come up with OOC scenarios, sadly, no, since part 1 Sakura has been more inclined to help Sasuke than Naruto, they didn't reach the "couple" status, but her romantic feelings were involved. It's just weird... for Sasuke she did some researching on classified files about Itachi and the Uchiha massacre, there she found out that Itachi was targeting Naruto, and yet she didn't look in those files for the reasons why Naruto would be Itachi's target.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> It's natural that Sakura cried to the team 7 picture.What would you have done if you had failed in saving one of your best friends from darkness and that friend tried to kill you there...?I don't think that anybody would be happy about something like that.Plus Sakura is a very emotional person who can cry easily.Plus Naruto also cried for Sasuke.Does that mean that he is also in love with him?She just misses the old happy times with team 7 and wants that back.
> Ino e.g would have tried to help Shikamaru or Chouji as well if one of them had been in the same situation as Sasuke is.



The time when Naruto cried Sakura was crying as well because of the failure, interesting thing is that Kishimoto cared in showing us Sakura crying once again, this time in her room (BTW, did you notice that it looks identical the the room design anime team did for the ending "Parade"?) even though that scene wasn't apparently necessary with all the elemental training and immortal Akatsuki members things going on. And then again, you overlooked other details I showed, like the big contrast between the chap. 245 reunion (took her some time to recognize Naruto) with the 306 one (immediately recognized Sasuke upon hearing his voice).



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Sorry,but when did I say that Hinata has no romantic feelings for Naruto?I didn't say something like that.You can obviously see that Hinata has kinda romantic feelings for Naruto but Naruto hasn't developed the same feelings for her at the moment.
> Right,you can't deny Hinata's romantic feelings towards Naruto as much as you can't deny Naruto's romantic feelings for Sakura.
> And I also don't think that Sakura has just shown pity towards Naruto.There are also other feelings involved in the whole NaruSaku relationship....You just have to look a bit closer to it..



Check the bolded part of your earlier post:



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> I have no time for discussing at the moment and I'm tired.I stick to my opinion and will support NaruSaku until the end 'cause I see many 'mutual'hints and proofs for that pairing and I'm pretty sure that they will soon become canon.
> Sorry,but I don't think that Sakura is still in love with Sasuke 'cause there is no evidence that way at all.
> She forgot him already.Sasuke gave her just pain and tears and rejected her all the time.
> And I also don't see NaruHina happening don't want to mention everything again and again.
> ...



You denied Hinata's romantic feelings there, by adding the vice-versa.

With Naruto's feelings, hard to take them seriously, considering how all the "NaruSaku" moments end up in cheap comedy (Sakura punching/yelling at Naruto) and Naruto doesn't even care anymore about rejections, and when they are apparently getting serious... Sasuke is involved.

And yeah... there's more into NaruSaku, I forgot to mention the guilt Sakura feels for being one of the people who mistreated him and the need to make things up for that. Yet, Naruto doesn't need pity nor attempts to compensate him (lies included).



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Hmm,I don't know but I also didn't say that there is evidence for KibaHina or did I?
> Kiba seems really caring about Hinata so much and I think that they are just cute together.
> Moreover in the filler episodes it really looked like if Kiba has kinda romantic feelings for Hinata and he was also jealous of Naruto because of that.
> Of course you can say now that filler material is not relevant to the true story but I just got that feeling dunno.
> ...



After posting your points on NaruSaku, you said KibaHina worked in a similar way, and I replied asking for proof.

The moment in which Kiba held the highest importance for Hinata was when he told her to give up in the prelims, not a good thing considering she wants to change herself from her unconfident and below-average self.

Mind telling me the filler moments in which Kiba showed romantic feelings towards Hinata? True, filler material is not relevant to the story (and personally, I find it odd to a NaruSaku fan to use filler as reference), but I actually find it odd that the anime team decided to use NaruHina (pairing whose popularity in Japan was at a technical draw with Narusaku during the filler age) in 7 of the 29 arcs and one-shots they wrote (there are another 3 that could be debatable), while SasuSaku (top het pairing in Japan since the manga started) got only 2, and NaruSaku had othing in favor, in fact, there was anti-NaruSaku content in 2 of those. It gets far more suspicious when we also consider the fact that the anime team did quite some favors to NaruSaku during the first 3 seasons (be it by fillerizing or rewriting scenes).

As for Kishi using filler material as reference, it actualy works in favor of NaruHina, out of the 4 faintings she had on the whole manga (2 of them caused by Neji's lethal blows), the only on-screen one that had to do with her feelings towards Naruto occurred in chap 282 (238 was an off-screen one) and it was quite similar to the filler fainting in the Bikouchuu arc... in a filler episode that was aired a month before chap 282 came out!  

BTW, Kiba didn't pick up Hinata's feelings for Naruto until chap 98 ("What's this?"), which occurred after his fight with Naruto, after that he's only been teasing her about that, and by yelling "why're you always fainting in front of Naruto!!", he did both the teasing and gave an indirect to Naruto (even though she doesn't "always" faint in front of Naruto).


----------



## Beluga (Sep 8, 2007)

Rockleeroxz16 said:


> LOL Good for you!



Ouch you're really hurting my poor feelings.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 8, 2007)

Zetsu x Manda is shit!!!


----------



## scerpers (Sep 8, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Zetsu x Manda is shit!!!



NO ITS CANON


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 8, 2007)

Sasuke x Manda is more canon then that pairing.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 8, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _NaruSaku..._



I think you are saying that because you know that pairing could be a threat to you. Because the evidense is getting better and better. And what information do you have from shippuden. Absolutely nothing. And narusaku cant make you wonder why people think about it. It is not a crack pairing. It is one of the three major pairings.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 8, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> I think you are saying that because you know that pairing could be a threat to you. Because the evidense is getting better and better. And what information do you have from shippuden. Absolutely nothing. And narusaku cant make you wonder why people think about it. I is not a crack pairing. It is one of the three major pairings.



Holy shit man calm down.  The same thing can be said about NaruSaku worshipers,  They hate NaruHinata because it gets in the way of NaruSaku and they also hate SakuSasu because it gets in there way, its really pethedic.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 8, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> Holy shit man calm down.



lol dont worry. You know most of the time even while making serious comments Im calm.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 8, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> lol dont worry. You know most of the time even while making serious comments Im calm.



Hmmm, yes that is true


----------



## Levithian (Sep 8, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> I think you are saying that because you know that pairing could be a threat to you. Because the evidense is getting better and better. And what information do you have from shippuden. Absolutely nothing. And narusaku cant make you wonder why people think about it. It is not a crack pairing. It is one of the three major pairings.



That is what you want to think...but Don't ever assume how I feel..NaruSaku is no threat to NaruHina but if it were, how would that be a major threat to me? I am only a fan of the pairing...you have a right to your opinion as I have to mine...and that's all. 
__________________


----------



## Garnetstar311 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bobateababy16 said:


> Naruto's goal is to get Sasuke back for Sakura



I think your mistaken if you really think that is the only/initial reason why Naruto wants to bring back Sasuke.

Pairs I don't see happening? Honestly: NaruHina, LeeSaku, SasuSaku, SasuIno, ShikaIno, etc. Not saying there isn't a possibility for these pairs to happen, I just personally can't picture them.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 8, 2007)

Zabuza_63 said:


> Jiraya X Tsunade. pssht, i mean cmon shes freakin 50! years old same wiht him and not once have they gone out (so far weve heard) and two 50 yearolds dating is nasty! lol





from manga:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya mentions something about "being dumped makes you stronger" or whatever.  And he always comments on how she became beautiful over the years.  So I think that Jiraiya definitely had feelings for her, but it wasn't returned.





Now on topic, Sakura with Kakashi just baffles me.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Sep 8, 2007)

Gaa/Lee...that's just wrong in soooo many ways!! and man i see no reason for sandcest or hyugacest or any kinda cest. that's just gross! umm other ones that make me go hu? is neji/saku and neji/ino. and hina/gaa.


----------



## Garnetstar311 (Sep 8, 2007)

Although I'm not entirely opposed of the idea, I personally don't see NaruHina happening. Reasons for me are pretty basic, due to that they have barely any interaction time and I just feel that they aren't very suitable for eachother. What chemistry is there? Unless I missed some "hidden" chapters pertaining any sort of development between Naruto and Hinata, I just don't see anything going on.


----------



## Sys (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi all!

Just a little quick post, because I actually couldn't help it 




MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> While Sakura's constant crying which by the way Naruto found a bit ridiculous, helped that front? At least she got a smile all to easy from him, can you deny that? When was the last time he gave Sakura such a smile?
> Looooong ago, part 1...



I'm afraid my friend that it was not that long ago : chapter 343, page 7 (there might be a more recent one, I didn't really search for very long)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto's smile to Sakura_ 









And actually it is quite bigger than the one he made to Hinata


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Sep 8, 2007)

I voted NaruSaku because it never had a chance it died a little when Naruto saw Sakura hug Sasuke in the hospital and and was put to rest when Naruto made Sakura the promise of a lifetime,and looks like alot of people don't think it'll happen either.


----------



## gohan-sempai (Sep 8, 2007)

why the hell did my post get deleted? it wasnt spam, i was on topic. i guess kabuto is so stupid he cant understand what im saying about narusaku in my sig . maybe we need to get some smarter mods


----------



## HyuugaFan4Life (Sep 9, 2007)

Bobateababy16 said:


> I voted NaruSaku because it never had a chance it died a little when Naruto saw Sakura hug Sasuke in the hospital and and was put to rest when Naruto made Sakura the promise of a lifetime,and looks like alot of people don't think it'll happen either.


 
On some terms that does seem true, but if you've read the manga you would notice Naruto's painful expression by which Tsunade noticed. It was a painful sight to see no doubt, but that promise of a lifetime I believe is a sacrifice for his love to Sakura. Rather than thinking on how to make a move on her, he wants to see her happy even if she does not return the feelings. By sacrificing his love into bring back Sasuke, even though he shows this sad smile when promising her. 

You got to realize on Naruto's point of view and why he's so stuck on Sakura, but this is my opinion. Either way, anything can happen.

there's always yaoi to the rescue... Sasu/Naru seems to get a lot of screentime maybe that can happen *is shot* nah, this is a regular action manga for kids. Yay for doujins and fanfictions... >_>


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2007)

Bobateababy16 said:


> I voted NaruSaku because it never had a chance it died a little when Naruto saw Sakura hug Sasuke in the hospital and and was put to rest when Naruto made Sakura the promise of a lifetime,and looks like alot of people don't think it'll happen either.



Sigh... So NaruSaku was entirely based on Naruto's crush on Sakura and the promise of a lifetime means he's given her up eh?

I guess we can say SasuSaku was based entirely on Sakura's feelings for Sasuke and NaruHina was based solely on Hinata's admiration...


I don't know which Naruto you've read but the Naruto I read has a title character who never gives up on anything even if the odds are stacked against him. Apparently you clearly mis-read Naruto's emotions on part two. 

-When Sakura first does Smashy smashy Naruto states he shouldn't joke around Sakura or else she could kill him... Now if he had no crush, he would most likely have a very comedic-looking worried face on him (like the one Kakashi sported), that face I see reads the emotion: "infatuation" I've seen it played before in Sakura, I've seen it in my classmates while I was in high school, and hell I've displayed the face myself. Is he still given her up?

-Naruto tries to peek at Sakura in the hot springs in part two. Yamato told Naruto to not peek at Sakura or else she'll brake his bones like Tsunade did to Jiraiya before him. If he was looking for a perverted reason he'd peek at the other women Yamato would most likely not mention Sakura... Sakura was Naruto's target (meaning he had a crush on her) and backed off when he learned if he peeked at her he'd be in trouble.

-Date requests... Although failures why would he go so far to try to get the two alone? For Nostailgia purpose? Comedic purpose? Guys don't ask girls they don't like on dates just to get a kick out of it. He's hoping for a shot.

-Sys pointed out this next one. Naruto blushed when Sakura was gonna feed him Ramen and was dejected when Sai and Kakashi "Ruined the mood." One can argue he could've done that with any woman, but why mention a mood? He enjoyed the idea she could feed him, because he still likes her and has hope...

And who's to say NaruSaku is dead because Naruto doesn't like her? (Sides the points I just mentioned...) Sakura from part one has grown from hating the guy (for a very different reason than the others) to becoming friends, admiring him, and trusting him. AND THAT'S ON PART ONE. Since then she's learned about his past (And yet she still accepts him as Naruto-baka) then finally meets him, somewhat flustered at his growth, and admits he has grown a bit (with the same face he displayed at her smashy smashy), is a little protective of the guy, aware that she was the one who ultimately pushed him to KN4, and yeah she does enjoy his company...

Love? I sense sparks can fly but we have to wait and see. She's still searching for Sasuke but to what degree are her feelings? She seems to be a little quiet about the guy, even when Sai badmouthed him. She didn't mention how great he is or how she feels she just told Sai not to badmouth him.

If anything some people should wonder if SasuSaku has any hold left... I believe she still harbors feelings but I believe she's conflicted too.



A lot of people think NaruSaku don't hold any ground for many reasons:
- They are NaruHina fans and think it's a threat. (Fans of this can say the same about NaruSaku fans being anti-NaruHina)
- They are SasuSaku fans and think it's a threat. (Fans of this can say the same about NaruSaku fans being anti-SasuSaku)
- Some people are still stuck on Part One (Sad but true there are some people who debate using Part one only...)
- There are those that say Naruto's given up on her (like the poster I'm replying from)
- There are people who believe Sakura's "Feelings" are nothing but pity.
- There are those that believe NaruSaku is nothing but comedic and holds nothing at all.
- There are those that believe it's literary cliche.
- There are those that believe they don't fit but NaruHina or SasuSaku fit more.
- There are those that Naruto's feelings didn't just end with the promise of a lifetime, that his entire feelings for her were nothing but hot air.

*All these findings were based on anti-NaruSaku posts that I've seen come from here, the first two are based on the () posts of anti-NaruSaku members (saying basicly "I assume NaruSaku shippers find NaruHina/SasuSaku a threat"), while the rest were based on findings of other posts. (Some by notable debaters that are anti-NaruSaku.)


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sys said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just a little quick post, because I actually couldn't help it
> 
> ...



Indeed you are right about that, what I meant was the "gesture" he made while handing that smile over. We have known him to "erase" all trouble from other people with just this move of his. He smiled with his eyes closed. That's considered a defence mechanism in psychology. But it's not quite the same as the smile he gave Hinata...

Size doesn't matter, it's what you do with it, that determines its value...


----------



## HyuugaFan4Life (Sep 9, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> Sigh... So NaruSaku was entirely based on Naruto's crush on Sakura and the promise of a lifetime means he's given her up eh?
> 
> I guess we can say SasuSaku was based entirely on Sakura's feelings for Sasuke and NaruHina was based solely on Hinata's admiration...
> 
> ...


 
Wow what a marvelous post! One of the finest I've read in a while, this one was so well explained and in detail! I probably couldn't have said better than you Wow, this was one really awesome post. I admire how you point out the specific actions and views on how Naruto tends to joke around with Sakura. It's true though, rather than putting on a terrified look on his face... He has this calm, warmth, and affection towards this new strength of the same girl he's always loved.

Anyways, wonderful post AngryMouse!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> Indeed you are right about that, what I meant was the "gesture" he made while handing that smile over. We have known him to "erase" all trouble from other people with just this move of his. He smiled with his eyes closed. That's considered a defence mechanism in psychology. But it's not quite the same as the smile he gave Hinata...
> 
> Size doesn't matter, it's what you do with it, that determines its value...



YEAH... This is Naruto we're talking about, the fox boy. And Naruto always smiles that way. He did it with Konohamaru, he did it with Sakura as Sys demostrated, and hell I'm tired of beating around the bush, he did it with Hinata in part one.

While yes we do considier smiling with our eyes closed a defense mechanism it's a characteristic of Naruto to do so without being a defense mechanism, he's not afraid of how they react he just does it...

And need I say this. The Naruto's smile towards Hinata was a show of confidence, a show that Naruto has faith he will find Sasuke. It's no different than the face Naruto made when he told Tsunade that being the Hokage was his dream. It's a sign of confidence, not a love smile.

Naruto's smile that Sys pointed out isn't a love smile either, it's just how Naruto is. And he smiles a lot with Sakura around if it helps the NaruSaku case any much or little. And sides that fact he still doesn't communicate with Hinata often... Sorry to say...



HyuugaFan4Life said:


> Wow what a marvelous post! One of the finest I've read in a while, this one was so well explained and in detail! I probably couldn't have said better than you Wow, this was one really awesome post. I admire how you point out the specific actions and views on how Naruto tends to joke around with Sakura. It's true though, rather than putting on a terrified look on his face... He has this calm, warmth, and affection towards this new strength of the same girl he's always loved.
> 
> Anyways, wonderful post AngryMouse!



Eheheheh I really put passion into that post didn't I? ^-^()

It's usually when I write stories that I write stuff detailed like that.

That saying I'm sure someone will down-grade it, showing some anti way, using facts and more often opinions...
Though I made sure it was detailed and with the manga enough so it would not be countered so easily...


----------



## Naya (Sep 9, 2007)

Any of those cracked pairings.
NO Gaara parings, NO i*c*st... no other cracked shit.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

AngryMouse said:
			
		

> Sigh... So NaruSaku was entirely based on Naruto's crush on Sakura and the promise of a lifetime means he's given her up eh?
> 
> I guess we can say SasuSaku was based entirely on Sakura's feelings for Sasuke and NaruHina was based solely on Hinata's admiration...



What you are doing there is purely speculating on the matter, JUST like us. 
But Hinata's case is MORE than admiration, as proven by the "dreaded" databooks.



> I don't know which Naruto you've read but the Naruto I read has a title character who never gives up on anything even if the odds are stacked against him. Apparently you clearly mis-read Naruto's emotions on part two.



When did those change? 



> When Sakura first does Smashy smashy Naruto states he shouldn't joke around Sakura or else she could kill him... Now if he had no crush, he would most likely have a very comedic-looking worried face on him (like the one Kakashi sported), that face I see reads the emotion: "infatuation" I've seen it played before in Sakura, I've seen it in my classmates while I was in high school, and hell I've displayed the face myself. Is he still given her up?



She improved and he achnowledges that. Does that mean that it's romantic? 
That's your opinion on the matter. He made that face because he knew it was no time to lpay around, he had disgraced himself enough that morning in front of her. Have you considered THAT possibility? 



> Naruto tries to peek at Sakura in the hot springs in part two. Yamato told Naruto to not peek at Sakura or else she'll brake his bones like Tsunade did to Jiraiya before him. If he was looking for a perverted reason he'd peek at the other women Yamato would most likely not mention Sakura... Sakura was Naruto's target (meaning he had a crush on her) and backed off when he learned if he peeked at her he'd be in trouble.



Uh-huh...yeah, so by your saying, men peak at women they like...Of COURSE! It makes perfect sense...He had a crush on her, hense the peeking. It's not as if it rubbed on to him from Jiraiya or anything...Jiraiya IS the author of the Icha Icha series...



> Date requests... Although failures why would he go so far to try to get the two alone? For Nostailgia purpose? Comedic purpose? Guys don't ask girls they don't like on dates just to get a kick out of it. He's hoping for a shot.



He was hoping to catch up at the time. Comedic is hardly a good name to call a date (interview actually). When was the last you saw him attempt it after that? Maybe he'll try it after they get back, who knows...



> Sys pointed out this next one. Naruto blushed when Sakura was gonna feed him Ramen and was dejected when Sai and Kakashi "Ruined the mood." One can argue he could've done that with any woman, but why mention a mood? He enjoyed the idea she could feed him, because he still likes her and has hope...



Anyone would like being fed by a woman, it would be the same with ANY Kunoichi...that argument is not that sane as you make it seem, you know...
Besides, would _you_ like being fed by someone who makes penis jokes all the time? 



> And who's to say NaruSaku is dead because Naruto doesn't like her? (Sides the points I just mentioned) Sakura from part one has grown from hating the guy (for a very different reason than the others) to becoming friends, admiring him, and trusting him. AND THAT'S ON PART ONE. Since then she's learned about his past (And yet she still accepts him as Naruto-baka) then finally meets him, somewhat flustered at his growth, and admits he has grown a bit (with the same face he displayed at her smashy smashy), is a little protective of the guy, aware that she was the one who ultimately pushed him to KN4, and yeah she does enjoy his company



Noone ever said that he doesn't like her. We all accept that possibility, problem is you don't accept NaruHina's possibility that much.
For the same reasons under a different light, Naruto could be tempted to turn his sights on Hinata...But the admiration in her case was there since part one, and turned into love. The DB says so, so there you have it.



> Love? I sense sparks can fly but we have to wait and see. She's still searching for Sasuke but to what degree are her feelings? She seems to be a little quiet about the guy, even when Sai badmouthed him. She didn't mention how great he is or how she feels she just told Sai not to badmouth him.



She punched him about it. How's that for defending Sasuke? Oh sure, she did that to help Naruto's argument as well, but she could have just told him off.
There you are right, we are still unaware of her feelings, but I think they're still there.



> If anything some people should wonder if SasuSaku has any hold left. I believe she still harbors feelings but I believe she's conflicted too.


Conflicted? Care to elaborate?
So you are saying that the tears she shed over the former Team 7's picture in her room was the sign of confusion about her feelings for him? Yeah, that somehow doesn't stand as such.
A lot of people think NaruSaku don't hold any ground for many reasons:


> They are NaruHina fans and think it's a threat. (Fans of this can say the same about NaruSaku fans being anti-NaruHina)


Not a threat.Sakura is a NaruHina supporter.moving on.


> They are SasuSaku fans and think it's a threat. (Fans of this can say the same about NaruSaku fans being anti-SasuSaku)


Same as above. Naruto is actually a SasuSaku shipper, unwillingly as you might put it or not.


> Some people are still stuck on Part One (Sad but true there are some people who debate using Part one only)


Glad I don't fall under that category then. Using the manga for points however is not that bad, even if it IS part 1. Part 1 was the basis.


> There are those that say Naruto's given up on her (like the poster I'm replying from)


There is still a crush, I won't deny it. But he's not that much serious about it.


> There are people who believe Sakura's "Feelings" are nothing but pity.


The lies to make him happy are a sign of pity you know...


> There are those that believe NaruSaku is nothing but comedic and holds nothing at all.


If you think that having women punch your guts while you are asking them out is fun, then I DARE you to try it XD But it does hold _some_ development.


> There are those that believe it's literary cliche.


Actually, I believe you ar referring to the argument of it being the "Trademark of Shounen" ? Yeah, this is shounen, and it has to be like this? Not always. And not in Kishimoto's case, I'm afraid.


> There are those that believe they don't fit but NaruHina or SasuSaku fit more.


There is deeper interaction between those two, parallels, etc etc. But let's not talk about color arguments and such. Those hardly stand.


> There are those that Naruto's feelings didn't just end with the promise of a lifetime, that his entire feelings for her were nothing but hot air.


He was 12, it was a crush. He's 15, he may have matured those feelings, but he wanted to be achnowledged for the most part by her. He wanted to see that part of her being given to him as well, other than just Sasuke.
Erm...You said "didn't just end with the PoaL" while you meant to say "just ended" but that's a minor ^^

A small sidenote...I feel as if we are in for a bumpy ride of debates as Kishi takes us on the possibility of introducing the fillers in the manga...we can expect a LOT of commotion there 


> YEAH. This is Naruto we're talking about, the fox boy. And Naruto always smiles that way. He did it with Konohamaru, he did it with Sakura as Sys demostrated, and hell I'm tired of beating around the bush, he did it with Hinata in part one.


At least there was a blush there. When was the last time Sakura blushed in part 1 for Naruto expect when she saw him making up a plan to beat Zabuza's clone? And he wasn't even looking. She knew that he wasn't all bark, that's all.


> While yes we do considier smiling with our eyes closed a defense mechanism it's a characteristic of Naruto to do so without being a defense mechanism, he's not afraid of how they react he just does it.


Well, he DOES have a "mysterious power", remember? 
It's no wonder he has influenced so many, since he's so willingly to spread a smile to everyone. That's why he's so liked and hated at the same time.


> And need I say this. The Naruto's smile towards Hinata was a show of confidence, a show that Naruto has faith he will find Sasuke. It's no different than the face Naruto made when he told Tsunade that being the Hokage was his dream. It's a sign of confidence, not a love smile.


Confidence and his eye template does not necessarily point out that it was just that. If he wanted to make it a confidence smile, he could just make his eyes just like the next panel, where he had Hinata behind him. But he didn't. It was a genuine smile. And it's quite different, because the eyes suggested confidence. In our case, they showed warth, a notion he does not show too often, other than the cases he can relate to. Like Gaara's farewell 


> Naruto's smile that Sys pointed out isn't a love smile either, it's just how Naruto is. And he smiles a lot with Sakura around if it helps the NaruSaku case any much or little. And sides that fact he still doesn't communicate with Hinata often... Sorry to say.


Sure it does. That's where the allegedly "development" I've come to accept comes from. It's no wonder that he'd smile though. He's the loud one. It'd be weird if he just frowned.
That's a fact, for the time being, anyhow. We're hoping on future interactions, but the ones that have existed already are enough for us to base our speculations on


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Sep 9, 2007)

NaruSaku, KibaHina, LeeSaku, and YondyxAnyone (cuz he's dead)


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lord_Amesius said:


> NaruSaku, KibaHina, LeeSaku, and YondyxAnyone (cuz he's dead)



Lololol Anti-necrophilia


----------



## OMG! Dj (Sep 9, 2007)

NaruSaku, like bleh.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2007)

See HyyugaFan4life? No matter how good and detailed a post I do someone will always try to break it down and make it seem like I'm a child. Simply because it was for a pairing they were against.

Well Mangekyuu the thing that whole deal of Naruto not liking her (Romantic) was based on the poster I replied to... Who stated that Naruto gave her up at the promise of a lifetime... And the whole deal about Naruto not giving up was just that. Why give up on her? Always a chance.

And yeah Naruto got a little perverted from Jiraiya but where did the perverted Sakura come from? Eh?


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> See HyyugaFan4life? No matter how good and detailed a post I do someone will always try to break it down and make it seem like I'm a child. Simply because it was for a pairing they were against.



In that light, I would be considered a kid for trying to "pick a fight" with you?
Yeah, not likely...
I too have made detailed posts in the past, and they got countered. Did you hear me complain? Taku...
You know what debates are...and you know the kind of course they take. Stop complaining already...



> Well Mangekyuu the thing that whole deal of Naruto not liking her (Romantic) was based on the poster I replied to... Who stated that Naruto gave her up at the promise of a lifetime... And the whole deal about Naruto not giving up was just that. Why give up on her? Always a chance.



I did see it, rest assured, but you made other generalisations (like the htreat parts) that I had to correct for you, ALWAYS according to opinion and speculation. Heck, I'm all DOR a chance, I consider myself to be open-minded at that term. The same can relate to NaruHina tough... Once you consider that possibility as well, it'll be better...



> And yeah Naruto got a little perverted from Jiraiya but where did the perverted Sakura come from? Eh?



His books are not that hard to find...
Nor can you deny the fact that girl have fantasies 
Yeah...that last part creeped me out a bit...

On a last note, please call me MS22, I know it's troublesome and annoying to write down that catterpilar of a name of mine, or use the  no jutsu ^^


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Sep 9, 2007)

In the history of NF have pairing debates ever been "won"? No. Have they done anything but piss people off? No 

According to common sense (a rare commodity now days) what should you do?


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 9, 2007)

kibahina might never happen as long as akamaru is still around


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lord_Amesius said:


> In the history of NF have pairing debates ever been "won"? No. Have they done anything but piss people off? No
> 
> According to common sense (a rare commodity now days) what should you do?



Erm...not complain and move on? 

Btw, that includes every forum that contains pairing wars. If only this evil was restrained only in here 

I like debates. I can use the style and persistence I get from them in debates in RL, but not for the same topic, of course ^^



			
				blaze of fire said:
			
		

> kibahina might never happen as long as akamaru is still around



Funny...I always thought that Akamru would be the sole catalyst for such a relationship


----------



## Kiss (Sep 9, 2007)

Maracunator said:


> And here you overlook the fact that there is no evidence of Sakura losing those either, while the examples I mentioned prove she's still got him in her mind and can actually be interpreted as still having romantic feelings for Sasuke.



Sorry,but I don't regard Sakura's actions in part2 concerning Sasuke as romantic and still don't see any proofs that way.Yes,in part1 there were many hints showing Sakura in love with Sasuke but in part2 no.She likes him as a mere friend now(it's my opinion).
How can you guys insist that she still loves him,I don't get it..
And I think that Sasuke is not interested in relationships and in Sakura at all.
I already mentioned my NaruSaku points and others mentioned everything already,so there is no need for me to mention them again and again.
However,if you put NaruSaku hints which are pointed by Kishi HIMSELF on the scales then they will weigh heavier than any other NaruHina or SasuSaku hints/moments IN PART2.You can't deny it.
And there ARE mutual liking hints and development in the realationship of NaruSaku 'cause if there hadn't been any positive developement or hints in NaruSaku,which you can interpret as romantic attraction,then nobody would have spoken about a possible pairing called NaruSaku today at all!
Think about that please!It means that many people saw hints etc. in part2 and therefore NaruSaku as pairing exists today(and it's not crack) and it has many fans that means something...After reading part2 people thought:'Does Sakura now like Naruto or maybe even more?'And in part1 nobody thought that way.
And I didn't want to mention this aspect but now I have to:The main character of a shonen manga MOSTLY gets with the girl which he wants and loves in the end....
And this is also a shonen manga.Do you expect serious romantic moments and scenes?
In most shonen mangas the relationship/love between the main character and the girl is like the relationship between Naruto and Sakura.The girl mostly doesn't show her love directly towards the boy and therefore she often hits or insults him and this adds also comedy to the series.Its like a rule.
Look e.g at Ranma or Bleach and you'll see it.
But when it comes to serious/important moments then this love reveals and is more serious.

Moreover I think that Naruto actually cares about rejections but he doesn't show it.
Do you remember the scene of 'the promise of lifetime'?His hand was shaking as he did that'nice guy pose' and promised her to bring Sasuke back and his facial expression when he said:'Sakura really loves Sasuke.'His eyes were shut and he had that sad smile on.Or the scene in the hospital when he saw Sakura hugging Sasuke.
He was smiling heartbroken.He always puts that tough face on to hide his true feelings and tries to smile but you can actually see his sadness behind that face.Naruto just doesn't want to be pitied and doesn't want to show Sakura really that he still loves her 'cause he thinks that she still loves Sasuke and therefore tries to hide his true feelings towards her as good as he can. 

And about KibaHina I don't know in which filler-episodes there were hints by heart but there were really hints coming from Kiba's side....
And I don't support KibaHina and I'm not the advocate of that pairing.I don't care with whom Kiba or Hinata will end up.
It was just a feeling which I got after watching fillers etc. that means it is my own personal feeling and there is also no really evidence that way.But opinion is opinion.
But you are apparently a side-shipper of SasuSaku 'cause you see Sakura as a threat to NaruHina...Just a guess.But it doesn't work out that way.


----------



## Enzo (Sep 9, 2007)

Sasu/saku
because sasuke doesn`t love sakura


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2007)

narusaku...sasuke x any female.and any pairing that can't possibly happen...who the hell paired yondaime


----------



## Nunally (Sep 9, 2007)

...This post is really opinion based, don't bother arguing with me and making me "see the light". xD

NaruHina - not many moments, the fact Hinata doesn't get much screentime is bad as well. It's not like a main x main pairing, where since it's part of the main cast it'll most likely get screentime. If Sakura can give up on Sasuke and Naruto on Sakura then Hinata should be able to as well.  If NaruHina is done, it'll look unbelievable to me.
LeeSaku - The pairing has seemed to fade into the background.
ChoujiIno - Same as SaiIno.
SaiIno - I can't see Ino or Sai with anyone realistically.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 9, 2007)

The only ones who view Sakura as a threat to NaruHina or Naruto as a threat to SasuSaku are NaruSaku fans.
And sideshipping? SasuHina? SasuKarin? KibaHina? NejiHina? Dont get me started.

SasuSaku and NaruHina have individual yet surprisingly parallel development. Very little sideshipping involved.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> The only ones who view Sakura as a threat to NaruHina or Naruto as a threat to SasuSaku are NaruSaku fans.
> And sideshipping? SasuHina? SasuKarin? KibaHina? NejiHina? Dont get me started.
> 
> SasuSaku and NaruHina have individual yet surprisingly parallel development. Very little sideshipping involved.



Indeed so 
Elegant and straight-to-the-point, as ever XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2007)

I snear at SasuSakuers because they've had long enough to get on the clue train, nevermind their bashing Sakura.

NarHinaers should also get a clue but whatever, I don't care.

However, I give a hug of comfort to LeeSakuers because it's an awesome pairing filled with love and springtime


----------



## Shiro (Sep 9, 2007)

NaruHina : Because Naruto doesnt even know that Hinata likes him and he still likes Sakura. 
SasuSaku; Because Sasuke is more for power than of love.
NaruSaku: Because Sakura is still loving sasuke.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 9, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> The only ones who view Sakura as a threat to NaruHina or Naruto as a threat to SasuSaku are NaruSaku fans.
> And sideshipping? SasuHina? SasuKarin? KibaHina? NejiHina? Dont get me started.
> 
> SasuSaku and NaruHina have individual yet surprisingly parallel development. Very little sideshipping involved.



Don't lie to yourself. There are many NaruHina fans who view Sakura as some type of obstacle and only pair her up with someone in some vain and meaningless attempt to bring NaruHina that much closer to a possibility. It's more often NaruHina fans who drag SasuSaku along than the other way around from what I've seen. 

The pairings you just mentioned have a slim to none chance of happening. The fans themselves even admit that. Many would like it to happen of course, doesn't mean they think it will. I remember back in my first few months the NaruHina fans tried to drag them into this whole thing, it was truly sad because most of them didn't want to debate just adore their pairing. 

Are you kidding? There's TONS of sideshipping involved. I _still_ hear things like "Naruto is meant for Hinata so Sakura will end up with Sasuke" or "Sakura will end up with Sasuke so that Naruto can end up with Hinata". It's quite sad.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 9, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Don't lie to yourself. There are many NaruHina fans who view Sakura as some type of obstacle and only pair her up with someone in some vain and meaningless attempt to bring NaruHina that much closer to a possibility. It's more often NaruHina fans who drag SasuSaku along than the other way around from what I've seen.
> 
> The pairings you just mentioned have a slim to none chance of happening. The fans themselves even admit that. Many would like it to happen of course, doesn't mean they think it will. I remember back in my first few months the NaruHina fans tried to drag them into this whole thing, it was truly sad because most of them didn't want to debate just adore their pairing.
> 
> Are you kidding? There's TONS of sideshipping involved. I _still_ hear things like "Naruto is meant for Hinata so Sakura will end up with Sasuke" or "Sakura will end up with Sasuke so that Naruto can end up with Hinata". It's quite sad.



It is sad indeed. Willing to break naruto's heart for that. And I bet I got a neg rep from here cause I got one yesturday. IT said I couldnt just post what I think and that I need more information. Whoever posted that in my neg rep board is a noob cause you know what if you havent noticed this is the internet not school.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Sep 9, 2007)

They could all happen, who knows.
The only pairing i'm sure wont happen is Tsunade-Gai.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 9, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I snear at SasuSakuers because they've had long enough to get on the clue train, nevermind their *bashing Sakura*.



Sakura bashing? 

Explain nao.


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 9, 2007)

SaiIno

It's just not gonna happen. Sai's gay. Duh.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 9, 2007)

Seto, my point is SasuSaku and NaruHina are individual yet they have parallel and substantial development. It isnt just tossing Sakura off to some random other person to get her out of the way. She isnt a threat because she isnt in love with Naruto. If anything, she would be in support of NaruHina, not only to stop Naruto's annoying date requests, but also because she's been in Hinata's position before.

I said there was little sideshipping w/NH & SS, but those that do have a helluva lot more to stand on.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 9, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Seto, my point is SasuSaku and NaruHina are individual yet they have parallel and substantial development. It isnt just tossing Sakura off to some random other person to get her out of the way. She isnt a threat because she isnt in love with Naruto. If anything, she would be in support of NaruHina, not only to stop Naruto's annoying date requests, but also because she's been in Hinata's position before.
> 
> I said there was little sideshipping w/NH & SS, but those that do have a helluva lot more to stand on.



I see what you're getting at, but still alot do see her as some obstacle being she is the one who has the most interaction with Naruto. 

I see, I guess I'd reflect that belief in regards to how don't see Hinata as any obstacle because Naruto isn't in love with her. 

I try not to claim to know a character's mindset on certain matters unless they have stated their view themselves. If she felt being with Hinata doesn't make Naruto happy,I don't think she would support it. He is her friend and his well-being is important to her. 

No form of sideshipping has alot to stand on. Many who do that could actually care less about whatever is shipped to the side as long as their OTP happens.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 9, 2007)

Sasuke x Sakura...because she'll love Naruto....no...she...loves him already.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

Supporting SasuSaku and NaruHina isn't sideshipping if you have reasons for both. I do. Others do. Basing a fandom on a few 'tards that choose to sideship is wrong, because if I need to get into the nitty-gritty of SasuHina, I damn well will, considering that pairing as no chance in hell.

Do I see Sakura as a threat to NaruHina? HAH. No. Do I see Naruto as a threat to SasuSaku. HAH. Again, no. I believe both pairings are stronger than that. 




> And about KibaHina I don't know in which filler-episodes there were hints by heart but there were really hints coming from Kiba's side....
> And I don't support KibaHina and I'm not the advocate of that pairing.I don't care with whom Kiba or Hinata will end up.



The fillers had quite a bit of NaruHina, but since they don't count, eh, we can't use that argument. KibaHina doesn't have a chance for canon either.



> However,if you put NaruSaku hints which are pointed by Kishi HIMSELF on the scales then they will weigh heavier than any other NaruHina or SasuSaku hints/moments IN PART2.You can't deny it.


 
Oh yes, because Kishimoto himself has been shelling out NaruSaku romantic moments left and right. /end sarcasm.

Show me one that was blatantly romantic.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't want to discuss NaruSaku etc. anymore.
I already mentioned everything and I also think that my aspects are pretty good(I may be sound cocky but it's the truth).
I don't wanna discuss endless.
For ALL of you who doesn't believe in NaruSaku and who are blind to see that this pairing will definitely come true in the end,here I give you a link:

It's a pretty good essay and the person who wrote that explained+analyzed and interpreted every single NaruSaku hint with pics from the manga.
_But let me warn you:_After reading the whole thing you'll probably become a NaruSaku-Fan!It's really true!It's the best NaruSaku essay out there.
In that essay NaruSaku is proved and already canon and no one can deny it.
Read that and you'll never ask NaruSaku-Fans after proof etc. anymore.
PS:The essay is long but answers EVERYTHING.


----------



## Journey (Sep 9, 2007)

What's ChojiXIno even doing in this poll? She's always calling him fat!


----------



## spectracidex (Sep 9, 2007)

Kiba Hinata and Chouji Ino

Those are just not likely

Has Hinata ever really spoken about Kiba (then again Hinata rarely talks ever)
also i remember when naruto fought Kiba she kept that medicine for naruto

Chouji and Ino would be interesting and unlikely
seriously Chouji is huge and Ino makes fun of him for that


----------



## gohan-sempai (Sep 9, 2007)

i have seen a lot of narusaku fans actually use that stupid "sakura has feelings for naruto" thing against naruhina. could they be any stupider? hinata has had "feelings" for naruto for years. and im sure if sakura's "feelings" for naruto were strong, i dont think she would have beat the hell out of him for doing something mildly perverted. everytime it seems that naruto and sakura are "getting along", naruto ends up with major damage done to him by sakura at the end of the moment. now please answer the following question HONESTLY: would YOU want a spouse that would beat the hell out of you constantly? if you answer yes, you have issues. if you say "but sakura wouldnt do that!" then you're in denial



> hinata doesnt have much screentime



im guessing that that actually matters to some people who have no other evidence



> sakura has been with naruto longer than hinata



that DOESNT MATTER in a relationship. what matters is the feelings that the two people have for eachother, and how they get along. as i mentioned earlier, naruto and sakura wouldnt get along too well




> naruto and hinata dont fit eachother



actually, what you're trying to say is they are too different from eachother. but naruto has already said that he liked hinata, and the reason hinata likes naruto is his "never give up and fight till the finish" attitude.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> I don't want to discuss NaruSaku etc. anymore.
> I already mentioned everything and I also think that my aspects are pretty good.
> I don't wanna discuss endless.
> For ALL of you who doesn't believe in NaruSaku and who are blind to see that this pairing will definitely come true in the end,here I give you a link:
> ...



Pretty good essay, but man it's long hahah. (still reading it)


----------



## Kiss (Sep 9, 2007)

Chee said:


> Pretty good essay, but man it's long hahah. (still reading it)



I already said that this Essay is perfect and proves 100% NaruSaku.
But you're right it's pretty long but it's worth it,believe me.


----------



## Journey (Sep 9, 2007)

Byakkō said:


> SaiIno
> 
> It's just not gonna happen. Sai's gay. Duh.



Of course. No man that acually has some balls would make rude comments about another guys privates...


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 9, 2007)

gohan-sempai said:


> i have seen a lot of narusaku fans actually use that stupid "sakura has feelings for naruto" thing against naruhina. could they be any stupider? hinata has had "feelings" for naruto for years.
> AH yes but only hinata has. And before you says anything yes I dont know how to split a quote properly so dont point it out
> 
> and im sure if sakura's "feelings" for naruto were strong, i dont think she would have beat the hell out of him for doing something mildly perverted.
> ...



Likes people like her. way different from how other people say it


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

> For ALL of you who doesn't believe in NaruSaku and who are blind to see that this pairing will definitely come true in the end,here I give you a link:
> 
> It's a pretty good essay and the person who wrote that explained+analyzed and interpreted every single NaruSaku hint with pics from the manga.
> _But let me warn you:_*After reading the whole thing you'll probably become a NaruSaku-Fan!It's really true!It's the best NaruSaku essay out there.
> ...


 
Oh please, don't flatter yourself. I've read the entire thing and it didn't change my view on NaruSaku at all. Just because the essay was decent quality does not mean some of the points are any less bias or more valid, because it's still a *fanmade essay. *


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 9, 2007)

those bashing narusaku cmon. they already proved how it can happen (not saying it will) but I do believe so. But look at naruhin and sasusaku. They barely have anything from shippuden because you know what (and I may be wrong) part 1 almost means nothing now.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 9, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Oh please, don't flatter yourself. I've read the entire thing and it didn't change my view on NaruSaku at all. Just because the essay was decent quality does not mean some of the points are any less bias or more valid, because it's still a *fanmade essay. *



And who said that this essay was NOT fanmade???????????????????????So don't come to me with self-invented imputations ever again please!
And I didn't put it in to change the view of NaruHina fans,I just gave that link'cause you NaruHina fans ask constantly for evidence and proof and everything IS in this essay I mean every hint and answer for your damn questions is in there.
If you want more then go to Kishi and ask him!!Seriously...


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> And who said that this essay was NOT fanmade???????????????????????So don't come to me with self-invented imputations ever again!
> And I didn't put it in to change the view of NaruHina fans,I just gave that link'cause you NaruHina fans ask constantly for evidence and proof and everything IS in this essay I mean every hint and aswer for your damn questions is in there.
> If you want more then go to Kishi and ask him!!Seriously...



Actually, you said that it was to all of us who were BLIND (bias #1) to see that NaruSaku is the only way to go (bias #2, lack of accepting propability), while in the intro of that essay, it CLEARLY stated that it should be read by those who are ALREADY NaruSaku and Open-minded neutrals. Perhaps you missed that part 
So, in your light, it could be portraited as a brainwash tool...think about it. Though it was a decent read, I agree 

And if it is, why don't you just  it in here, besides giving us the trouble of going through that colossus? I skimmed it and most of the points have been refuted and dealt with over and over ^^

Oh believe me, *if* we were to go to Kishi, we wouldn't be asking him this...we'd be discussing terms to prolong the manga...not pairings


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> And who said that this essay was NOT fanmade???????????????????????So don't come to me with self-invented imputations ever again!


 
When you act as if that fanmade essay should end all discussion, and say this:



> In that essay NaruSaku is proved and already canon and no one can deny it.


 
You're implying that everything within that analysis is true, when it's not. It's a biased standpoint, as is every other essay written. Go ahead and treat it like fact if you please, but it's not and I'm not the only one who will call you on it. NaruSaku supporters (not all, but some) tend to rely on it and I find it slightly ridiculous when you climb up on your pedestal because the essay has a huge word count. I won't deny it was a decent analysis and it took time and effort, but the quality does not have a direct impact upon it's validity.



> And I didn't put it in to change the view of NaruHina fans,I just gave that link'cause *you NaruHina fans ask constantly for evidence and proof* and everything IS in this essay *I mean every hint and aswer for your damn questions is in there.*


 
I didn't say you did. 

And thank you for that second display of narrow-mindedness, simply assuming that I am a diehard NaruHina fan when I didn't really mention anything about it. I happen to support NaruIno also. Or did you assume because I like SasuSaku, or did you even know _that_? 

And no, every answer is NOT in there; I've read the entire thing, and yet still come here and ask questions and half the time do not receive answers, and I get people like you getting on their knees and pointing me to the same essay that I've been through and practically counter in my head as I go through it. We wouldn't be having debates about it, if that essay was law. 



> If you want more then go to Kishi and ask him!!Seriously...


 
Yes, because I'm going to hop on a plane and fly half way 'round the world to do that. I sort of have a life.

Excessive punctuation makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 9, 2007)

Honestly I don't care about your opinions.
I regard your stupid responses as natural 'cause you didn't like my perfect responses and the essay.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> And who said that this essay was NOT fanmade???????????????????????So don't come to me with self-invented imputations ever again please!
> And I didn't put it in to change the view of NaruHina fans,I just gave that link'cause you NaruHina fans ask constantly for evidence and proof and everything IS in this essay I mean every hint and answer for your damn questions is in there.
> If you want more then go to Kishi and ask him!!Seriously...



It's fanmade. The author of the essay introduced herself as a half-Asian female. 

It's a great essay nontheless though. She did a great job finding the facts and stating her own opinion in a professional way. I would show this to any NaruHina fan that asks for facts, heheh.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Honestly I don't care about your opinions.
> I regard your stupid responses as natural 'cause you didn't like my perfect responses and the essay.



Erm...ok 
That's bias #3 right there. Congrats! 
Though I don't remember what the prize was ^^


----------



## Kiss (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Honestly I don't care about your opinions.
> I regard your stupid responses as natural 'cause you didn't like my perfect responses and the essay.


 
Oh sweetheart, you're so delusional and arrogant it makes me giggle. I, and my responses, are far from stupid. Take a look at your own fits of '_let's play cruise control with the punctuation buttons!_', and maybe you'll notice you need to take a typing class as well as learn to broaden your horizons past your cute little fantasy world and an essay that you probably couldn't read, much less comprehend.

And please, going and reporting me to your little friends so we can get into a flamewar is extremely pointless, because you deserve it when you claim your pairing is canon. It's not. Get over it.


----------



## NarutoReincarnate (Sep 9, 2007)

SasuSaku obviously, I mean isn't it obvious that Sasuke doesn't like Sakura jeeze. Also, how is NaruSaku the most when it comes to votes? You really must not know women, Sakura is falling for Naruto and its obvious. Just watch the first Naruto Shippuden episode and its obvious. Anyways, I'm a guy and this is obvious to me.


----------



## gohan-sempai (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Honestly I don't care about your opinions.
> I regard your stupid responses as natural 'cause you didn't like my perfect responses and the essay.



and we dont care about your opinions either. oh and i read the essay. i dont even have to talk about it; it proves itself wrong 

perfect response? lol what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2007)

NarutoReincarnate said:


> SasuSaku obviously, I mean isn't it obvious that Sasuke doesn't like Sakura jeeze. Also, how is NaruSaku the most when it comes to votes? You really must not know women, Sakura is falling for Naruto and its obvious. Just watch the first Naruto Shippuden episode and its obvious. Anyways, I'm a guy and this is obvious to me.



So true. SasuSaku pairing has no chemistry whatsoever


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Honestly I don't care about your opinions.
> I regard your stupid responses as natural 'cause you didn't like my perfect responses and the essay.



Keep posting, please. I appreciate you being such a disgusting blight on the Naruto/Sakura fandom. Whenever people insult my own fandom, I can just point them to someone like you to shut them up.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Oh sweetheart, you're so delusional and arrogant it makes me giggle. I, and my responses, are far from stupid. Take a look at your own fits of '_let's play cruise control with the punctuation buttons!_', and maybe you'll notice you need to take a typing class as well as learn to broaden your horizons past your cute little fantasy world and an essay that you probably couldn't read, much less comprehend.



We should give up already, MoT-sama. It's so obvious she knows us better than we know ourselves 



			
				VoD-sama said:
			
		

> Keep posting, please. I appreciate you being such a disgusting blight on the Naruto/Sakura fandom. Whenever people insult my own fandom, I can just point them to someone like you to shut them up.



:rofl
Boy, what a wonderful day this has turned out to be!


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, this thread really has just turned into flames.  Surprised it hasn't been locked yet.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't want to descend to your level so I won't insult anyone.
That's just mature.


----------



## gohan-sempai (Sep 9, 2007)

as much as i hate to admit it, its obvious we cant end this fight until naruhina happens


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Wow, this thread really has just turned into flames.  Surprised it hasn't been locked yet.



Mods are afraid of the HoU, their get raped by pairing tards if they enter.


----------



## Fai (Sep 9, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> *Wow, this thread really has just turned into flames. * Surprised it hasn't been locked yet.


Does this come as a suprise to you? ;]


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2007)

gohan-sempai said:


> as much as i hate to admit it, its obvious we cant end this fight until naruhina happens



Nah, actually if one pairing happens there will still be fighting. Cause even if NaruHina happened, I would still be pissed off and many other NaruSaku shippers.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> We should give up already, MoT-sama. It's so obvious she knows us better than we know ourselves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
(facepalm) Oh damn, I forgot. Someone that claims their pairing is canon when it's not AND uses excessive punctuation obnoxious enough to make the blind see knows me better than I know myself.


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Honestly I don't care about your opinions.
> I regard your stupid responses as natural 'cause you didn't like my perfect responses and the essay.



*comes from the shadows just to laugh a bit*

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

I really dont know how to respond. No the essay is not 100 % true just you are 100 % biased. And I really care for your responses. They are so funny  .

*hides*


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> I don't want to descend to your level so I won't insult anyone.
> That's just mature.



Allow me to correct you there for a second. You already did (Blind)...twice (stupid respenses). But that's ok. It's all goood 



			
				MoT-sama said:
			
		

> (facepalm) Oh damn, I forgot. Someone that claims their pairing is canon when it's not AND uses excessive punctuation obnoxious enough to make the blind see knows me better than I know myself.



Stop it! I'll get laugh-abs! :rofl


----------



## Kiss (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

^You're spamming now. Congratulations.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, ChoujiIno has the least votes even though it *is* the most unlikely pairing out of all of them. 
It's like people are spamming on the NaruHina and NaruSaku options just to annoy each other.


----------



## colours (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow.
Last time I saw this thread it had like 7 pages...


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 9, 2007)

Chee said:


> Mods are afraid of the HoU, their get raped by pairing tards if they enter.



Even I'm a bit scared of this place. 



			
				Harlequin_Romance said:
			
		

> Does this come as a suprise to you? ;]



No. Not really.



Louchan said:


> Wow, ChoujiIno has the least votes even though it *is* the most unlikely pairing out of all of them.
> It's like people are spamming on the NaruHina and NaruSaku options just to annoy each other.



That's probably simply because less people care about ChouIno. 

But I disagree, the least likely, IMO, is SaiIno.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Wow, ChoujiIno has the least votes even though it *is* the most unlikely pairing out of all of them.
> It's like people are spamming on the NaruHina and NaruSaku options just to annoy each other.



If you come to think about it, the moment we saw NAruSaku, NaruHina and SasuSaku, we knew EXACTLY what this thread would be like ^^


----------



## Louchan (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> If you come to think about it, the moment we saw NAruSaku, NaruHina and SasuSaku, we knew EXACTLY what this thread would be like ^^



Indeed.
SasuSaku is a bit to the side though, it has always been NaruHina and NaruSaku who are the endless pairing rivals that can turn any kind of thread into a debate about them.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Indeed.
> SasuSaku is a bit to the side though, it has always been NaruHina and NaruSaku who are the endless pairing rivals that can turn any kind of thread into a debate about them.



In order to avoid this, next time, the starter of the thread should foresee such occurences and provide each fan with a gun, so we can resolve our differences in a civilsed manner of 10 paces-turn-shoot. That ought to save us the trouble of going through this over and over again


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 9, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Indeed.
> SasuSaku is a bit to the side though, it has always been NaruHina and NaruSaku who are the endless pairing rivals that can turn any kind of thread into a debate about them.



I've noticed that too. 

IMO, NaruHina fans can be vicious. Not TARDISH, but just...harsh. Meh. I know NaruSaku fans can be like that too, but I see it less...

SasuSaku fans can be bitches too.  But they don't seem to go crazy-debate mode as often.

XD


----------



## Levithian (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> In order to avoid this, next time, the starter of the thread should foresee such occurences and provide each fan with a gun, so we can resolve our differences in a civilsed manner of 10 paces-turn-shoot. That ought to save us the trouble of going through this over and over again



You can't kill opinion, no matter how many times you shoot it.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I've noticed that too.
> 
> IMO, NaruHina fans can be vicious. Not TARDISH, but just...harsh. Meh. I know NaruSaku fans can be like that too, but I see it less...
> 
> ...



Am _*I*_ harsh? 
The reason you see it, is because, even though some of us accept the possibility of NaruSaku as a canon pairing, NaruSaku does not return the favor...



			
				FMA9 said:
			
		

> You can't kill opinion, no matter how many times you shoot it.


It was a joke! Relax already! 
I was not talking about opinions, I know that ideas are immortal


----------



## Louchan (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> In order to avoid this, next time, the starter of the thread should foresee such occurences and provide each fan with a gun, so we can resolve our differences in a civilsed manner of 10 paces-turn-shoot. That ought to save us the trouble of going through this over and over again



That's a good idea.
Well then, my dear NaruHina fanboy...


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I've noticed that too.
> 
> IMO, NaruHina fans can be vicious. Not TARDISH, but just...harsh. Meh. I know NaruSaku fans can be like that too, but I see it less...
> 
> ...



There's a lot of tards in fandoms and there's a lot of people who aren't bitchy about it. I don't really find one group of fandom to be worse then the other.


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 9, 2007)

Actually, Isuzu, not that I'm saying it's true, but the stereotype is that NH has the stupid fans, while NS has the jerk fans, although I've seen plenty of both in each and examples of neither in each.  SS fans don't seem to register as much.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> Am _*I*_ harsh?
> The reason you see it, is because, even though some of us accept the possibility of NaruSaku as a canon pairing, NaruSaku does not return the favor...



Oh, I get it.  

One person equals the whole fandom! 

No offense, but there are plenty of NaruHina fans who deny NaruSaku, and vice versa. The NaruHina fandom is not better than the NaruSaku fandom in that one spot. 

This is something that we all have to get used to.

Fandoms aren't perfect. 



			
				Chee said:
			
		

> There's a lot of tards in fandoms and there's a lot of people who aren't bitchy about it. I don't really find one group of fandom to be worse then the other.



Unfortunately, the ones that aren't bitchy stay in the shadows and are never seen. 



			
				Almaseti said:
			
		

> Actually, Isuzu, not that I'm saying it's true, but the stereotype is that NH has the stupid fans, while NS has the jerk fans, although I've seen plenty of both in each and examples of neither in each. SS fans don't seem to register as much.



Yeah, I've seen that too...But...In my almost year of fandom experience, I've seen about the same amount of jerky fans from both fandoms. o.o; Maybe a few more or a few less for each, but meh...Not much of a different.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Louchan said:


> That's a good idea.
> Well then, my dear NaruHina fanboy...





Where did you get that costume?! 



			
				Isuzu said:
			
		

> Oh, I get it.
> 
> One person equals the whole fandom!
> 
> ...



Well, actually, I wanted to know what place I hold in the Bingo book!


----------



## Louchan (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> Where did you get that costume?!



Why, it's my pyjamas, of course.
Though I do admit that the guns can get a bit uncomfortable at times.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 9, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Wow, ChoujiIno has the least votes even though it *is* the most unlikely pairing out of all of them.
> It's like people are spamming on the NaruHina and NaruSaku options just to annoy each other.



Well, there's not really any contention over Chouji/Ino like there is over Naruto/Hinata, Naruto/Sakura and Sasuke/Sakura. It seems to go under the radar, so maybe most people simply didn't notice the choice to vote for it.



Isuzu said:


> I've noticed that too.
> 
> IMO, NaruHina fans can be vicious. Not TARDISH, but just...harsh. Meh. I know NaruSaku fans can be like that too, but I see it less...
> 
> ...



Vicious? I have no idea who you could be referring to.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Why, it's my pyjamas, of course.
> Though I do admit that the guns can get a bit uncomfortable at times.


Nice choice! 
Are they good protection? I doubt you'd need a bug repellant with these on you 

Seriously, what will it take for this thread to go OT and die already?!


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Why, it's my pyjamas, of course.
> Though I do admit that the guns can get a bit uncomfortable at times.



What if you accidently shoot your guns off while your sleeping? :amazed


----------



## Tobitard (Sep 9, 2007)

NaruHina is so stupid..


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Sep 9, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> NO ITS CANON


Post pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 9, 2007)

_This NaruHina fan notes: if done badly, pairing wars seem to take the romance out of this and replace it with false logic. _


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't think NaruHina, SasuSaku and ChouIno will happen. Well, I don't really think SaiIno will either, but you really don't know Kishi. I think if he made SaiIno canon..that'd be a rather interesting twist.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 9, 2007)

Chee said:


> What if you accidently shoot your guns off while your sleeping? :amazed



Yeah, it has happened a couple of times so there is large hole just above my stomach and because of it I'm constantly chased by that damn Kurosaki Ichigo from Bleach.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 9, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> those bashing narusaku cmon. they already proved how it can happen (not saying it will) but I do believe so. But look at naruhin and sasusaku. They barely have anything from shippuden because you know what (and I may be wrong) part 1 almost means nothing now.



Part 1 means everything. Otherwise Naruto and Sakura wouldn't be so focused on bringing Sasuke back. Zabuza's sword would've never been seen again. How can the basis of a story mean nothing?



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Honestly I don't care about your opinions.
> I regard your stupid responses as natural 'cause you didn't like my perfect responses and the essay.



Your responses are far from perfect. And that essay is far from convincing. It's really a bore. Everyone's responses are far from perfect, cuz nothing's canon yet. NaruSaku is a sea of vagueness. Kishi's playing around with an opportunity to develop it while he can, without making anything concrete. And now we have Hinata's long awaited [for us NaruHina fans] return, and since we recognize the promise she showed in Part 1, we know she'll make good on it, as opposed to blindly brushing her character off. If you believe Sasuke's going to die and it won't affect Naruto or Sakura in the least [being that he's their lifelong goal and all], you seriously need to reread the manga. FROM THE BEGINNING.

Sure Naruto may have liked Sakura for so long, but the difference is how his feelings are displayed, and how often they are as well. The majority of the time in Part 1 he ignored Sakura in favor of his rivalry with Sasuke, and then during Chuunin he dealt with the rest of the rookies, while Sakura stayed by Sasuke's side during the whole Curse seal ordeal. SasuSaku's growth in Part 1 was pretty damn evident. Naruto saw it. Tsunade saw it. Naruto's feelings were hurt? Yea, so? Natural reaction for one with a crush no matter how shallow or deep it is. He still acts on it the same way he did in the very beginning, with the same result, if only with her being a little nicer about it, at least in the beginning of Pt 2. If she was to really have grown feelings for him, she wouldn't treat his date requests as an annoyance. And she isn't one to hide romantic feeling either, as seen with her actions towards Sasuke. What Sakura wants is to be of use to her team and get Sasuke back, no matter whether her feelings for him remain or not, though from what we've seen the reasons for her to have given up on him were abruptly contradicted shortly after Oro's 'death'.
On NaruHina, it doesn't matter how long ago something happened, it still holds relevance. Look at Zabuza's sword, anyone think we'd ever see that again? But this is a character that Kishi decided to END PART 1 with a promise to Naruto that she'll do her best to change herself and get stronger. Sure in the first glimpse she fainted, but there is a reason for that. The main purpose was to show off the new designs of the former rookie's. Also, Naruto was in a rush to find replacement teammates, so there really wasn't time for any heartfelt discussion between the two, which is what was going through Hinata's mind the moment she saw him again, as unexpected as his appearance was. He pops up in close proximity while she's still trying to get her thoughts together, and she gets overwhelmed and faints. But look closer. Naruto managed to detect and recognize her immediately, a far cry from how things were pre-Chuunin. Hinata still managed to be the spotlight of Team 8 [along with Akamaru XD] in that confrontation, and her feelings were still established. Now in this mission she's shown the ability to confront Naruto with no problem or hesitation. On Naruto's side, we get to the whole "I like people like you" debate. No matter how you try to twist his words, Hinata is someone he likes. He respects her, trusts her, even admires her. How is this different from Sakura to Naruto? For one, Naruto is currently oblivious to Hinata's feelings, while Sakura constantly dodges Naruto's date requests with increased annoyance. If he were confronted with Hinata's feelings, you'd be a fool to believe there's no way he'd consider giving her a chance just because of his feelings for Sakura. He was smitten with Haku for all of five minutes until he found out he was a boy, so he's hardly Sakura-exclusive.

I acknowledge that there is a possibility for NaruSaku to become canon, since Kishi has a knack for being Mr. Unpredictable, but in my opinion, SasuSaku and  NaruHina are the intended canon pairings. I don't mind Naruto and Sakura's interaction at all, I like that they are bonding, it's necessary if they are to retrieve Sasuke, not to mention inevitable, but with all the drama with Sasuke, and the way Sakura treats Naruto in blatant romantic moments [date requests],  romance is quite a hurdle for them to leap. And honestly, between them, close friendship would mean a helluva lot more.

I could go further into how NaruHina and SasuSaku's love stories have a hell of a lot more substance to them than Narusaku's "Naruto's a Good Boy so Sakura falls in love with him", but this post has gotten long enough.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> Well, actually, I wanted to know what place I hold in the Bingo book!



You're not good enough for the Bingo Book.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> You're not good enough for the Bingo Book.



 Therefore, I'm not one of the harsh ones  ...yet XD
Secoi! ^^


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> Therefore, I'm not one of the harsh ones
> Secoi!



(WGNGLSYGVBEng e whyn lajsa

That's not what that means! 



I will find a way to make you evil but not good enough for bingo. 

ANYWAYZ, I say this thread should die.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> (WGNGLSYGVBEng e whyn lajsa
> 
> That's not what that means!
> 
> ...



But you can't deny it! XD

Quoting full of win (while he still was at least) Tobi :
"Wow, you're scary!" XD


Heh, you can try to make me but you'll fail, I promise you that 

Indeed, it needs to die ASAP.


----------



## gohan-sempai (Sep 9, 2007)

tobitard said:
			
		

> NaruHina is so stupid..



just like your avatar...




			
				FMA9 said:
			
		

> This NaruHina fan notes: if done badly, pairing wars seem to take the romance out of this and replace it with false logic



translation please?



			
				kyuubi425 said:
			
		

> Part 1 means everything. Otherwise Naruto and Sakura wouldn't be so focused on bringing Sasuke back. Zabuza's sword would've never been seen again. How can the basis of a story mean nothing?



this post FTW


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> But you can't deny it! XD
> 
> Quoting full of win (while he still was at least) Tobi :
> "Wow, you're scary!" XD
> ...



I can deny anything I want to. 

XD Tobi's so cute.  And I loved that scene with Sasuke.

Ahem, yeah...

We could spam it up until it gets locked! 

And then get banned

OKAY SO IF ANYONE POSTS HERE WE SHOOT YOU.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I can deny anything I want to.
> 
> XD Tobi's so cute.  And I loved that scene with Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Haha, your choice ^^ At least I know it ^^

Tobi will always be full of win  I can't WAIT to see that animated. I'll make an avy of it, for sure 

Nah, I'll pass. Enough of this thread for me


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 9, 2007)

Great Post kyuubi!


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Sorry,but I don't regard Sakura's actions in part2 concerning Sasuke as romantic and still don't see any proofs that way.Yes,in part1 there were many hints showing Sakura in love with Sasuke but in part2 no.She likes him as a mere friend now(it's my opinion).
> How can you guys insist that she still loves him,I don't get it..
> And I think that Sasuke is not interested in relationships and in Sakura at all.



And again, there is no proof in part 2 of Sakura losing those romantic feelings for Sasuke, whereas in fact we are reminded that Sasuke is still in her mind and she longs for him. How can you insist that Sakura thinks of Sasuke as a mere friend? As for Sasuke, his pending matter with Itachi is a key element in his character that has to be resolved first, with both part 1 and 2 it can be seen that he actually cares about Sakura and Naruto, in his somehow twisted way.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> I already mentioned my NaruSaku points and others mentioned everything already,so there is no need for me to mention them again and again.



And I already countered your so-called points one by one, while you on your side only manage to do attempts at bits of mine.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> However,if you put NaruSaku hints which are pointed by Kishi HIMSELF on the scales then they will weigh heavier than any other NaruHina or SasuSaku hints/moments IN PART2.You can't deny it.



Proud failure talk & Goodbye scene > any "NaruSaku" moment in part 2. Mind telling me what the hints are? When Kishimoto talked about romance he said that he was intending to add it, in an interview that occurred 2 months after chap 297 came out (chapter in which BTW, Hinata appeared in a pose that resembles one of Naruto's in an earlier cover), so far the hints Kishimoto leaves in covers and interviews don't even work in NaruSaku's favor.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> And there ARE mutual liking hints and development in the realationship of NaruSaku 'cause if there hadn't been any positive developement or hints in NaruSaku,which you can interpret as romantic attraction,then nobody would have spoken about a possible pairing called NaruSaku today at all!



Again, mind telling me what are the mutual hints? It's only one-sided.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Think about that please!It means that many people saw hints etc. in part2 and therefore NaruSaku as pairing exists today(and it's not crack) and it has many fans that means something...After reading part2 people thought:'Does Sakura now like Naruto or maybe even more?'And in part1 nobody thought that way.
> And I didn't want to mention this aspect but now I have to:The main character of a shonen manga MOSTLY gets with the girl which he wants and loves in the end....



Nobody claimed NaruSaku being "crack", and if number of fans was a measure for success (which is not), NaruHina beats NaruSaku by far on that aspect.

That, and Japanese fandom seems to disagree with you, originally NaruHina and NaruSaku were in the 4th and 5th places respectively, among the het pairings in Japan (but close enough to consider it a technical draw), and according to the last statistics thread (August), NaruHina scaled to the 3rd place in Japan and NaruSaku has fallen the 7th place, think about it.

As for the clichd argument of main character getting the girl he wants in the end, this manga is noyt like most of the shounen manga out there, read below, there I'll show you that NaruSaku doesn't fit in the description of pairings "in most shounen manga".



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> And this is also a shonen manga.Do you expect serious romantic moments and scenes?
> In most shonen mangas the relationship/love between the main character and the girl is like the relationship between Naruto and Sakura.The girl mostly doesn't show her love directly towards the boy and therefore she often hits or insults him and this adds also comedy to the series.Its like a rule.
> Look e.g at Ranma or Bleach and you'll see it.
> But when it comes to serious/important moments then this love reveals and is more serious.



The proud failure talk was a serious moment, and the goodbye scene was one of the most dramatic and serious scenes that have ever appeared in the manga, NaruSaku has yet to get a moment that comes up in par with those.

And no, NaruSaku doesn't fit in the description of typical shounen pairing as you believe, a basic element of those is arguing (Ichigo and Rukia do argue), guy fighting back with words, which in some times results in the guy winning the argument with words and/or by striking a cord in the girl ("Who would want to hug a girl like you?!" - Ranma to Akane). Yet, in NaruSaku, Naruto is a mere doormat, he hasn't fought back Sakura with words not even once, and he only fills in the role of a punching bag.

Another basic element of the typical shounen pairing is that while the guy manages to save the girl from the bad guys... the girl manages to save the guy from himself when he gets in self-destructive or decadent mood, allowing him to draw new strength in the process. The only time in which NaruSaku got a shot in this aspect was when Sakura tried to reach Naruto when he was with his four tails (self-destructive), and she failed.

Yet... this aspect of shounen pairings does actually apply to both NaruHina and SasuSaku, when Naruto's confidence was crumbling, was thinking of himself as weak and took his tough guy mask for the only time in the whole manga (decadent mood), Hinata's words got his spirits high, and the determination he gained there was noticeable by Neji. When Sasuke got driven by fear during the fight against Orochijackson (decadent mood), Sakura snapped him out of that by telling him that Naruto may be an annoyance but at least isn't a coward, result? Sasuke overcame his fear and actually gave Orochijackson some fight. For last, CS hug, Sasuke's mind was processing exactly the thoughts Orochijackson wanted him to think ("It is thanks to him"-"[...]I must gain power, *even if I have to give up my body to the devil*"), and was losing himself to the tainted chakra of that seal (self-destructive mood), then Sakura hugs him and pleads him to stop, result? Cursed seal receded, and Sasuke came back to his normal self realizing that the cursed seal was a terrible power.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> Moreover I think that Naruto actually cares about rejections but he doesn't show it.
> Do you remember the scene of 'the promise of lifetime'?His hand was shaking as he did that'nice guy pose' and promised her to bring Sasuke back and his facial expression when he said:'Sakura really loves Sasuke.'His eyes were shut and he had that sad smile on.Or the scene in the hospital when he saw Sakura hugging Sasuke.
> He was smiling heartbroken.He always puts that tough face on to hide his true feelings and tries to smile but you can actually see his sadness behind that face.Naruto just doesn't want to be pitied and doesn't want to show Sakura really that he still loves her 'cause he thinks that she still loves Sasuke and therefore tries to hide his true feelings towards her as good as he can.



Of course, admitting that his crush has her heart set in someone else is a painful experience, and Naruto has always hidden his pains from the others (Sakura included) since the days he was an outcast child, oddly enough, Hinata is the only girl to whom he dropped that foxy grin that hides his emotions and admitted his insecurities.

When we see the 3 rejections in part 2 however, the foxy grin by which Naruto tends to hide his feelings in nowhere to be seen, meaning that there is no longer love and sadness to hide.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> And about KibaHina I don't know in which filler-episodes there were hints by heart but there were really hints coming from Kiba's side....
> And I don't support KibaHina and I'm not the advocate of that pairing.I don't care with whom Kiba or Hinata will end up.
> It was just a feeling which I got after watching fillers etc. that means it is my own personal feeling and there is also no really evidence that way.But opinion is opinion.



Is that the best you can do? To say that there were hints and that you don't know where they were? At least I took my time to tell you how did the 3 great pairings get treated during the filler age and point out a couple of filler elements that made it to the manga (one was clear NaruHina, and the other can be interpreted as SasuSaku)

I'd say that more than a feeling... it's just an attempt of yours to get Hinata out of the way since you see her as a threat to NaruSaku.



Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> But you are apparently a side-shipper of SasuSaku 'cause you see Sakura as a threat to NaruHina...Just a guess.But it doesn't work out that way.



Me liking SasuSaku = true.

Me seeing Sakura as a threat to NaruHina = false

If anything, I see Sakura as a friend who would help in Naruto and Hinata being together (remember, Sakura commented on Hinata watching him right after Lee pointed out that she's very similar to him), and the other pairing I ship does actually have development of its own. But in your case... you're a KibaHina side shipper, probably because you see Hinata as a threat to NaruSaku, which lead you to think on a pairing that has zero romantic development and in which none of the parties involved have interest in the other. It doesn't work out that way.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Snap...Maracunator-sama came for the killshot...lol.
MUST...REP...MUST SPREAD REP FIRST...
We REALLY need to make this thread DIE ALREADY!


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 9, 2007)

Well done, Maracunator. Unfortunately, I can't rep you until I spread some more love.


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 9, 2007)

Great counter Maru! I completely agree with you


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 9, 2007)

yaoi..............LeeSaku is kinda slim on chances...


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 9, 2007)

Maracunator said:


> And again, there is no proof in part 2 of Sakura losing those romantic feelings for Sasuke, whereas in fact we are reminded that Sasuke is still in her mind and she longs for him. How can you insist that Sakura thinks of Sasuke as a mere friend? As for Sasuke, his pending matter with Itachi is a key element in his character that has to be resolved first, with both part 1 and 2 it can be seen that he actually cares about Sakura and Naruto, in his somehow twisted way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually I wouldn't respond but I personally DO think NaruSaku had their "Thank you" moment as well. When Naruto went crazy with the fox demons chakra and Sakura ran towards in that one moment of blind desperation. Some may say that was a team 7 moment since she also yelled out that he no longer had to keep his promise to brink Sasuke back, that they would do it together, but you have to admit it was a strong moment for the two. It showed that Naruto was one of the most important people to Sakura and in that moment I thought that maybe these two would actually pull through in the end. Im not saying Narusaku or Sasusaku is canon yet, just try not to put down other pairings. 

Obviously your not the only one doing it, so I apologize if it seems like im preaching to you or something Im actually speaking more towards the entire topic. This is all about personal opinions guys.


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 9, 2007)

^ Sakura couldn't calm kyuubi Naruto.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 9, 2007)

Maracunator said:


> The proud failure talk was a serious moment, and the goodbye scene was one of the most dramatic and serious scenes that have ever appeared in the manga, NaruSaku has yet to get a moment that comes up in par with those.
> 
> *And no, NaruSaku doesn't fit in the description of typical shounen pairing as you believe, a basic element of those is arguing (Ichigo and Rukia do argue), guy fighting back with words, which in some times results in the guy winning the argument with words and/or by striking a cord in the girl ("Who would want to hug a girl like you?!" - Ranma to Akane). Yet, in NaruSaku, Naruto is a mere doormat, he hasn't fought back Sakura with words not even once, and he only fills in the role of a punching bag.*
> .



   Thats the one thing I agree to most. Naruto never argue once with Sakura or haven't say any names (like Ugly Girl). Instead, Naruto is Sakura Punching bag. Poor Naruto. Secondly Sakura couldn't calm Naruto down when he is in his KT4, Like she did with Sasuke in his CS.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> ^ Sakura couldn't calm kyuubi Naruto.



^ ^ And she lied to him after that, so as not to hurt him...

*slaps himself* STOP. This thread _has_ to *DIE*!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 9, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> ^ Sakura couldn't calm kyuubi Naruto.



The chakra was alive and possessing him...Orochimaru was getting affected.


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, but it's not exactly a romantic moment if it doesn't work.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 9, 2007)

She tried though, she couldn't make Sasuke stay either, but she _tried_ Anyway this thread seriously needs to get closed before I get pulled into all this madness.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 9, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> Yeah, but it's not exactly a romantic moment if it doesn't work.



I'm careful on what I consider a romantic moment. It was a moment of epiphany on Sakura's part; although Sasuke succumbed to the CS as well...


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm careful on what I consider a romantic moment. It was a moment of epiphany on Sakura's part; although Sasuke succumbed to the CS as well...



At least it withdrew in that scene...and it was considered romantic in a certain light...hmmm...


----------



## scerpers (Sep 9, 2007)

Sakura got WTFPWNED by KT4, doesn't even sound or look like a romantic scene to me?  But I think anything involving Sakura is shit so dont take my word for it


----------



## Freiza (Sep 9, 2007)

gotta go with SaiIno...that is just not happeing what so ever.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> At least it withdrew in that scene...and it was considered romantic in a certain light...hmmm...



One-sided, yeah. Don't tell me you really expected Naruto to be able to withdraw in the state he was in?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

> SasuSaku fans can be bitches too.  But they don't seem to go crazy-debate mode as often.


 
(coughhackcough). 

I think the thread is fine. 



> Yeah, but it's not exactly a romantic moment if it doesn't work.


 
I have to agree. NaruSaku would have easily gained a 'moment' that could be interpreted romantically since it was a huge impact upon Naruto and his emotions, partly paralleling the CS hug scene. I think it could have gained romantic ground then.

Buuu~t. It didn't work. She turned around and lied and fell into her 'lack of self-confidence' boat all over again.


----------



## Paco Fulgore (Sep 9, 2007)

LeeSaku cuz it just seems wrong


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> One-sided, yeah. Don't tell me you really expected Naruto to be able to withdraw in the state he was in?



At least he did feel her despair at the moment (call it whatever you want), and it is considered a big deal in this topic we have when compared with K4T Naruto and Sakura. But of course not, I'm not too out there. Still, the lie after that did not help one bit...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 9, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> At least he did feel her despair at the moment, and it is considered a big deal in this topic we have when compared with K4T Naruto and Sakura. But of course not, I'm not too out there. Still, the lie after that did not help one bit...



The lie about hurting her? She didn't want him to have a weight of guilt on his shoulders, although Yamato told him anyways.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 9, 2007)

Paco Fulgore said:


> LeeSaku cuz it just seems wrong



It seems right to me. But Lee's hard work never really accomplishes what he wants which is why I think that pairing won't come true no matter how hard he tries.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 9, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The lie about hurting her? She didn't want him to have a weight of guilt on his shoulders, although Yamato told him anyways.



I know why she did it, but it was hardly constructive on her part, as far as that "hint" is concerned at least...

Enough of this...exams are a bother...and I have one in eight hours...


----------



## Jackal (Sep 9, 2007)

hmmmm, lets see. ebisu x Sexy jutsu naruto...... thats just wrong in so many ways, and you know it......


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The lie about hurting her? She didn't want him to have a weight of guilt on his shoulders, although Yamato told him anyways.


 
Exactly. I think the moment that could have happened not only in her selfless act (which unfortunately, did not help) and what could have occured after had she given Naruto a clue as to what had happened, instead of passing it off to Yamato to leave Naruto to struggle with his emotions alone, would have put in a very serious moment for NaruSaku and given it more merit. Naruto and Sakura could have connected on an emotional level that really would have helped the pairing. Eliminating a bit of the 'it's just comedy' factor (one of the main arguments), and showing that the two do connect in a way that is not solely for Sasuke, that they do share a connecting deeper than wishing for acceptance, which is a common goal and not necessarily romantic. 

Again, none of this happened. Kishimoto had the choice to put in a serious note for them and he did not. With all of these 'hints' that have been supposedly littered throughout Part II that prove romantic validity, it actually would have worked. That's how I would have seen it. But the way things played out not only shot down a chance, they showed the character's INDIVIDUAL struggles and did not pertain to their romantic connection at all, IMO. Naruto went back to struggling with his emotions and Sakura fell back into her emotional 'lack of self-confidence' mindset, and neither chose to confide in the other. As usual.


----------



## Rockleeroxz16 (Sep 9, 2007)

white_bird said:


> Ouch you're really hurting my poor feelings.



:It's what I do best!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2007)

*Le Sigh*

I can't believe I'm getting drawn into a pairing debate but:

Sakura tried to stop KN4 and got smacked for her troubles. Now however much people talk about how powerful the Sharingan is or Itachi or Pein or Madara there is one thing that is even more hyped:

Love

It's great and all but Jiraiya already told you when Naruto is KN4 he can't tell friend from foe. He was already totally out of focus witht he world when he drifted through the Kyuubi's Seal (Why he drifted through it in the first place).

There is no choice in the matter, no chance for Naruto to hold back or free himself.

So Sakura tried to save Naruto from his hate and anger and failed.

And what happened when she tried to save Sasuke from his hate and anger that was driving him to leave and betray everyone who gave a damn about him, the village his clan had devoted it's existance to protecting?

Same, Damn. Thing.

She effected him so much by saying she loved him that he knocked her out. She effected him so much he chose to go into a coma and advance his Cursed Seal, despite The Sound Four telling him it would corrupt his body and mind, purely for more power. She effected him so much that mere horus after saying thank you he drove a Chidori through Naruto's chest.

This is where SasuSaku fans fall on their faces. They choose only to remember that Sakura said she loved Sasuke and he said thanks (And my what a totally pathetic reply is that. How would you feel if your BF/GF/Dog said that to you?). And then it's as if time froze and nothing has changed since then. As if everything that came afterwards was all a dream.

What you should recall is Sasuke *left.*


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 9, 2007)

The same with Sasuke....CS Sasuke was actually conscious and he can actually control it as well.....And yet in the end, even though Sakura tried to help him....he still went deeper into his revenge mode and left Konoha anyway....(Sure he stopped when he hugged her...but then Sasuke quickly forgot about it and focused more on the outcomes of the CS form and the enemy...)

The only person that can stop Naruto's 4 tail state is Yamato....so Sakura was not meant to control Naruto's state (or Sasuke's CS form at all as well).....But it is like what everyone else says in fandoms....She will be there to heal and I think she will heal both of them at least because both are important to her....but Naruto actually lets her know that she has helped him and even made a big grin for her letting her know that he feels happy when he needs medical attention.....

Oh by the way.....Shonen pairings do not always  have to have the male argue back with the female....Sure some do.....But there are some that have the male whine or complain at least (like Naruto does sometimes but does not argue (obviously....) like in Dragon Ball Z and even in Naruto....Shikamaru's dad never argues back with his wife....and yet they are together....Just saying though....sure both can applied....but it does not always have to have the male argue back as well...

Edit: Oh I also agree with you, The Pink Ninja!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 9, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Le Sigh*
> 
> I can't believe I'm getting drawn into a pairing debate but:
> 
> ...



exactly well said


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2007)

Deidara~Fangirl~Number1 said:


> I don't want to discuss NaruSaku etc. anymore.
> I already mentioned everything and I also think that my aspects are pretty good(I may be sound cocky but it's the truth).
> I don't wanna discuss endless.
> For ALL of you who doesn't believe in NaruSaku and who are blind to see that this pairing will definitely come true in the end,here I give you a link:
> ...



Oh lord... Here's the deal with that _thing_...

Yes it's well written.
Yes it points out hints people ignore...
BUT...
One it's outdated.
Two any SasuSaku fan and NaruHina fan can try to be stupid and counter it by GUESS WHAT?!? Another essay...
Third... **punching wall** YOU DO NOT BRING SHIPPING ESSAYS INTO THIS!!!! **Wall crumbles**

If you want to bring any hints, any deals, any facts... DO IT YOURSELF!!!



gohan-sempai said:


> i have seen a lot of narusaku fans actually use that stupid "sakura has feelings for naruto" thing against naruhina. could they be any stupider? hinata has had "feelings" for naruto for years. and im sure if sakura's "feelings" for naruto were strong, i dont think she would have beat the hell out of him for doing something mildly perverted. everytime it seems that naruto and sakura are "getting along", naruto ends up with major damage done to him by sakura at the end of the moment. now please answer the following question HONESTLY: would YOU want a spouse that would beat the hell out of you constantly? if you answer yes, you have issues. if you say "but sakura wouldnt do that!" then you're in denial.



People don't use it to downgrade NaruHina, they use it to support NaruSaku. That makes me feel you think it's a threat.

Okay... I'm tired of this: People thinking Sakura lives, breathes, and eats pounding the shit out of Naruto.

The Naruto hit by Sakura records:
Chuunin exam arc:
-Hits Naruto and Konohamaru due to Konohamaru saying she was his girlfriend.
-Holds Naruto back because he made the comment of beating the other ninja's pants off them.
-Hits Naruto for trying to pee in front of her
-Hits Naruto for insulting Lee.
-Hits Naruto for trying to open scroll
Part two
Gaara Rescue Arc
-Hits Naruto for trying to show perverted jutsu
Sasuke Retrieval Arc II
-Hits Naruto for the super strength comment.

OH! Look at that... The Chuunin exam arc is where she hit him the most... And hey the Chuunin exam arc is where most if not almost all the NaruHina hints are...

So I listed the hitting moments, okay?!? Sakura despite what you think actually is nice to Naruto and doesn't hit him as a often as you guys think. Sides the fact of the matter is she is a tsundere character. ()

That said... Naru of Love Hina (a fellow Tsundere character like Sakura) hits Keitaro for various reasons even going into his room while he was dressing and hit him on impulse... Coupled with this she fell in love with him. Eventually the end of the Love Hina manga Keitaro and Naru got married... ()

Wanna complain about Naru not liking Keitaro because she hits him? Well argue with the author of Love Hina...



That stated, if Naruto really minded Sakura's hitting him he'd be able to defend himself. If they did get married then they would be happy IMO. Naruto's a prankster, she seems to enjoy his pranks (chapter 4) and she has a perverted side like he does. They could talk about things and have friends to talk to. And if he was hokage she could be a great assistant and be the one to keep him in line when he wants to prank... (Hell she'd most likely join him on some occasions.)

As for your question: NO. I would not enjoy a wife who would hit me. Unless the hitting was a little tease thing. =3

But I don't think Naruto would be hit constantly if Sakura was married to him... If that was the case, why marry the guy? She must love him to marry him.

Still I don't like the argument that Sakura constantly likes to beat Naruto to a bloody pulp, and that she harbors nothing to the guy. Since the Chuunin exam she's begun to notice the guy is not the idiot she thought, in fact Sakura told Sai that it's reasonable to call Naruto a baka, she's teasing him. And since the chuunin exam she began to understand him...


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 9, 2007)

I really wish I could rep you, AngryMouse  Good job.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 9, 2007)

Naruhina and sasusaku.  Because they're gay.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

No. SasuNaru is gay. xD
----



> Two any SasuSaku fan and NaruHina fan can try to be stupid and counter it by GUESS WHAT?!? Another essay...



Which I believe a member of the latter fandom has already done. It's well done, IMO, I might add.
----

I really don't understand the hitting thing. It's not funny anymore. Sakura hits Naruto when he annoys her. Okay fine, but don't forget that she also hit Konohamaru (twice, right?) and that she finds many other people and things annoying. She doesn't love Konohamaru, and I doubt she loves everything else. She hit Sai too. 

I hope I don't need to remind anyone that not all Shounen play out 'main guy X main girl' and that this one is not the exact same formula that you're all trying to fit it to.



> What you should recall is Sasuke *left.*


 
Did you really think he wouldn't? Revenge was more important to him than ANY friendship, ANY love, not just Sakura's, and I didn't expect him to accept her over his life's goal. SasuSaku fans didn't expect him to take her with him or sweep her off her feet or some other fairytale crap, so don't act as if we don't see the drawbacks and faults of their characters. The other pairings have just as many.



> She effected him so much that mere horus after saying thank you he drove a Chidori through Naruto's chest.


 
What does his 'thank you' to Sakura have to do with him stabbing Naruto? Their relationships with Sasuke are not the same.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 9, 2007)

Sakura's a Hypocrite.


----------



## Riamu (Sep 9, 2007)

To be honest I don't see any pairings happening, I dont think Naruto is that kinda anime. I hoped Shippuden would bring something new like that to naruto but so far its still the same type.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 9, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> No. SasuNaru is gay. xD
> ----
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, that hitting thing with Sakura should stop.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

I like Sakura, I'm just pointing out that she doesn't just hit Naruto, she hits people who annoy her or piss her off, and Naruto's blows aren't 'play-hitting'.


----------



## Riamu (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't think Naruto is that kind of anime to be honest. I thought with Shippuden something new would come of it but its still just the same as part 1 so far.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 9, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I like Sakura, I'm just pointing out that she doesn't just hit Naruto, she hits people who annoy her or piss her off, and Naruto's blows aren't 'play-hitting'.



Arent we getting a little off topic here. Well nevermind this kind of does but Im tired of hearing the sakura hitting thing. We hear questions about it all the time and frankly Im tired of answering it over and over so can we talk about something other than that?


----------



## Levithian (Sep 9, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I like Sakura, I'm just pointing out that she doesn't just hit Naruto, she hits people who annoy her or piss her off, and Naruto's blows aren't 'play-hitting'.



I know, I don't hate Sakura but you are right its not just play-hitting with Naruto at all...and she dose hit others a bit to much.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I like Sakura, I'm just pointing out that she doesn't just hit Naruto, she hits people who annoy her or piss her off, and Naruto's blows aren't 'play-hitting'.



She lightly hits Naruto, so it is a bit more playful.

She hit Sai more hashly (and he ened up a few feet away from them too) cause he was being a jerk. 

You can see the differences between the people she hates and who she is playfully hitting. A lot of women playfully hit the men they like too, its not just Sakura.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> Arent we getting a little off topic here. Well nevermind this kind of does but Im tired of hearing the sakura hitting thing. We hear questions about it all the time and frankly Im tired of answering it over and over so can we talk about something other than that?


 
I'm tired of hearing it too, and having to disprove it.  But if she hits Konohamaru and Sai and anyone that annoys her and people use that as proof that it's 'love', that implies that she's in love with all of the people she hits. Especially since there is no difference in the manner that she hits Naruto from Konohamaru. :/

New Topic...

Someone make one.


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 9, 2007)

Chee said:


> *She lightly hits Naruto, so it is a bit more playful.*
> 
> She hit Sai more hashly (and he ened up a few feet away from them too) cause he was being a jerk.
> 
> You can see the differences between the people she hates and who she is playfully hitting. A lot of women playfully hit the men they like too, its not just Sakura.



She LIGHTLY hits him? Umm no. She might not hate Naruto but that is no light playful hitting


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 9, 2007)

It's not play-hitting, yes.

But it's not abuse either. If it was, I think Naruto would've said something by now. I don't see how hitting him is a statement of love, hate, or anything else.

It's comedy relief, nothing more.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 9, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> She never hit Sasuke.
> Surprised that when he was running away she didn't slap him.
> Honestly, had she slapped Sasuke that scene would have been much better.
> Hell, he still would've said thank you if she stabbed him or well tried too.



No, because she would not think to hit him....


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 9, 2007)

Sakura does not lightly hit Naruto. She hits him hard. And meanly.



> That said... Naru of Love Hina (a fellow Tsundere character like Sakura) hits Keitaro for various reasons even going into his room while he was dressing and hit him on impulse... Coupled with this she fell in love with him. Eventually the end of the Love Hina manga Keitaro and Naru got married...



Most of the time, Keitaro deserved it. Sakura knows what Naruto is going through yet she still has little to no patience with him. And Naruto is a doormat. That's NOT good for NaruSaku. 

Oh and, Keitaro/Naru was obvious from the beginning. Though we shouldn't really compare series. Naruto has proven to be different from the "typical shounen".


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

I bet if Sakura turned around and slugged Sasuke in the jaw, you'd all be saying she hated him now, even though she does that to Naruto.

But it's okay if she hits Naruto, right? Why do you think that's okay? I'm not flaming here, I want an answer. Because I always hear that since Sakura was willing to hit Sasuke at the reunion, that means she doesn't love him any more. That's ridiculous. Naruto loves Sasuke to death and he was about to attack him. Sakura's newly acquired backbone and maturity does not mean her feelings for Sasuke have faded, and does not mean her friendship with Naruto automatically means love. If anything, her feelings and bonds have strengthened. I do not think her actions with Naruto (not just because of the hitting argument that I have disproven, but many other ones that I could say), constitute romance and frankly, *it had the chance.*

But Kishimoto didn't take it. Chapter 296 & 297, as I explained, would have brought that pairing so much more merit in both a strengthened friendship and a concrete 'romantic' moment, but it didn't. The way it played out set them right back into their individual insecurities.

Sasuke would deserve it more than Naruto does. Naruto gets hit for being who he is.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 9, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I bet if Sakura turned around and slugged Sasuke in the jaw, you'd all be saying she hated him now, even though she does that to Naruto.
> 
> But it's okay if she hits Naruto, right? Why do you think that's okay? I'm not flaming here, I want an answer. Because I always hear that since Sakura was willing to hit Sasuke at the reunion, that means she doesn't love him any more. That's ridiculous. Naruto loves Sasuke to death and he was about to attack him. Sakura's newly acquired backbone and maturity does not mean her feelings for Sasuke have faded, and does not mean her friendship with Naruto automatically means love. If anything, her feelings and bonds have strengthened. I do not think her actions with Naruto (not just because of the hitting argument that I have disproven, but many other ones that I could say), constitute romance and frankly, *it had the chance.*
> 
> ...



Thank yo (even though I have a different opinion) this clearly wraps this up.


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with *MOT*.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 9, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I bet if Sakura turned around and slugged Sasuke in the jaw, you'd all be saying she hated him now, even though she does that to Naruto.
> 
> But it's okay if she hits Naruto, right? Why do you think that's okay? I'm not flaming here, I want an answer. Because I always hear that since Sakura was willing to hit Sasuke at the reunion, that means she doesn't love him any more. That's ridiculous. Naruto loves Sasuke to death and he was about to attack him. Sakura's newly acquired backbone and maturity does not mean her feelings for Sasuke have faded, and does not mean her friendship with Naruto automatically means love. If anything, her feelings and bonds have strengthened. I do not think her actions with Naruto (not just because of the hitting argument that I have disproven, but many other ones that I could say), constitute romance and frankly, *it had the chance.*
> 
> ...



That's true, its wrong...and I can find no fault with anything in your above post...Naruto dose get hit for being who he is, and that's not a sign of love and acceptance obviously.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 9, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Sakura tried to stop KN4 and got smacked for her troubles. Now however much people talk about how powerful the Sharingan is or Itachi or Pein or Madara there is one thing that is even more hyped:
> 
> Love
> 
> ...



What do Itachi, Pein, and Mandara have to with anything?  Sakura tried and failed. She was also sent back into her "I can't do anything" stage. In addition, she lies to Naruto again. That's *not a good thing*, despite her "good intentions". That entire scenes parallels Sakura stopping CS Sasuke. She _successfully_ stopped Sasuke. Don't give me the "Naruto can't tell friend from foe" bull. It's _Kishi_ doing the talking here. 

You see, the difference between SasuSaku and NaruSaku is when Sakura shows she cares for Sasuke she is *completely honest with him.* She doesn't lie to him. 



> And what happened when she tried to save Sasuke from his hate and anger that was driving him to leave and betray everyone who gave a damn about him, the village his clan had devoted it's existance to protecting?
> 
> Same, Damn. Thing.



No, it's not. That scene isn't the parallel to the KN4 scene. The CS scene is. The CS succeeds. The KN4 scene does not. 



> She effected him so much by saying she loved him that he knocked her out. She effected him so much he chose to go into a coma and advance his Cursed Seal, despite The Sound Four telling him it would corrupt his body and mind, purely for more power. She effected him so much that mere horus after saying thank you he drove a Chidori through Naruto's chest.



He actually knocked her out to protect her. Hear me out--Sasuke had to do something. He could not have her following him. He could not have her screaming. He thanks her and knocks her out. He had the decency to put her on a bench, at least. He has ambitions to fill and could not let Sakura in just yet. 

Uh. Sasuke v. Naruto has nothing to do with NaruSaku and SasuSaku. That's SasuNaru, a whole different field. 



> This is where SasuSaku fans fall on their faces. They choose only to remember that Sakura said she loved Sasuke and he said thanks (And my what a totally pathetic reply is that. How would you feel if your BF/GF/Dog said that to you?). And then it's as if time froze and nothing has changed since then. As if everything that came afterwards was all a dream.
> 
> What you should recall is Sasuke *left.*



Has Sasuke ever uttered the words "thank you" to anyone? At all? Aside from that moment? Nope. That's what NaruSaku fans miss. There IS Sasuke->Sakura. It's there. He does care. I'm not saying he's in love with her, but it's evident she was important to him. I've seen many NaruSaku fans say "Sakura grew to accept Naruto". Well guess what? Sasuke grew to accept Sakura. Naruto grew to accept Hinata. 

Same. Thing. It. Goes. Both. Ways.

Just because NaruSaku has different development than  SasuSaku/NaruHina DOES NOT MEAN it has more. It just means NaruSaku fans prefer their _type_ of development better. 

It's also been shown he still cares about his team mates. If Sasuke wanted Naruto and Sakura dead, they would be dead by now. But they aren't. Sasuke did not kill Naruto even at VoTE. And now? 

"You are such a leaf ninja" - Suigetsu to Sasuke.

Also, he killed Orochimaru. Sasuke planned everything since the night he left.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 9, 2007)

All of you keep saying how Sakura hits Naruto; tell me, when is the last Sakura hit Naruto? Almost 100 chapters ago, correct? And the last time she actually hit him really hard was almost 130 chapters ago. And obviously not many of you have a good understanding of the Japanese culture. Hitting may seem bad here in America(even though its starting to become more popular among couples here) its normal for the girl to hit the boy. May seem weird to us, not to them.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 9, 2007)

I think I figured it out.

WE'RE ALL MAKING A MISTAKE.

We're assuming that Kishimoto is a good writer. And he isn't. Proof?

-A good writer wouldn't have killed Hayate off.
-A good writer would make Anko run around topless
-A good writer would make an orgy
-A good writer wouldn't make kunoichi so inferior. 

But Kishimoto hasn't done these, he fails.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 9, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> I think I figured it out.
> 
> WE'RE ALL MAKING A MISTAKE.
> 
> ...



Ummmm even though thier are better examples of how he is a bad writer yes I agree


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 9, 2007)

Naru said:


> All of you keep saying how Sakura hits Naruto; tell me, when is the last Sakura hit Naruto? Almost 100 chapters ago, correct? And the last time she actually hit him really hard was almost 130 chapters ago. And obviously not many of you have a good understanding of the Japanese culture. Hitting may seem bad here in America(even though its starting to become more popular among couples here) its normal for the girl to hit the boy. May seem weird to us, not to them.



It's not only that. Her latest rejection was very harsh.

"NO, DUMBASS!"

I don't go by hits. I go by rejections. She rejects him. Hitting is a rejection too. As for Japanese culture, that is _somewhat_ true. But when it comes to Sakura hitting Naruto, she hits him out of *annoyance*. Not love.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 9, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> Ummmm even though thier are better examples of how he is a bad writer yes I agree



I was kidding. xD

I'm just trying to make the thread more lighthearted.

And it's true, we probably are investing too much trust into Kishimoto's skill, especially since he probably has a different understanding of the manga.


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 9, 2007)

Naru said:


> All of you keep saying how Sakura hits Naruto; tell me, when is the last Sakura hit Naruto? Almost 100 chapters ago, correct? And the last time she actually hit him really hard was almost 130 chapters ago. And obviously not many of you have a good understanding of the Japanese culture. Hitting may seem bad here in America(even though its starting to become more popular among couples here) its normal for the girl to hit the boy. May seem weird to us, not to them.



The last time Sakura rejected Naruto wasn't so long ago.It was pretty harsh too.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like the topic is kind of straying...if you want to discuss why Sakura treats Naruto poorly, take it to the Why was Sakura mean to Naruto thread, eh?

Not closing this thread _yet_.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

Naru said:


> All of you keep saying how Sakura hits Naruto; tell me, when is the last Sakura hit Naruto? Almost 100 chapters ago, correct? And the last time she actually hit him really hard was almost 130 chapters ago. And obviously not many of you have a good understanding of the Japanese culture. Hitting may seem bad here in America(even though its starting to become more popular among couples here) its normal for the girl to hit the boy. May seem weird to us, not to them.


 
So Sakura is in love with Konohamaru too, most def. 




> Especially since there is no difference in the manner that she hits Naruto from Konohamaru. :/





> Naruto gets hit for being who he is.





> But when it comes to Sakura hitting Naruto, she hits him out of *annoyance*. Not love.


 
That sums it up.




> *I bet if Sakura turned around and slugged Sasuke in the jaw, you'd all be saying she hated him now, even though she does that to Naruto.*
> 
> *But it's okay if she hits Naruto, right? Why do you think that's okay?*


 
Now someone answer my question.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 9, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Looks like the topic is kind of straying...if you want to discuss why Sakura treats Naruto poorly, take it to the Why was Sakura mean to Naruto thread, eh?
> 
> Not closing this thread _yet_.



lol YK. I hope no one else flames. It's been so long since I debated in a public thread. <3

You haven't spent time in pairing debates have you? It's still on topic, because Sakura hitting Naruto is apart of the pro-anti-NaruSaku debate. As for the other thread, the poll is missing some choices.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, theres a love tap 



Yay! Another love tap!



LOVE TAP FTW!



SURPRIZ LUVZ TAP!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 9, 2007)

riema said:


> It's not only that. Her latest rejection was very harsh.
> 
> "NO, DUMBASS!"
> 
> I don't go by hits. I go by rejections. She rejects him. Hitting is a rejection too. As for Japanese culture, that is _somewhat_ true. But when it comes to Sakura hitting Naruto, she hits him out of *annoyance*. Not love.


Actually, in the RAW she never said "No dumbass" she said "BAKA! Tsunade-sama ga yonden no yo" Which is correctly translated as "IDIOT! Tsunade-sama is calling us!" She never actually said "no".  And I never said she hits him out of love, I said its normal for a girl to hit a boy in Japan, and its usually out of annoyance, even in a relationship. 



			
				needless2say said:
			
		

> The last time Sakura rejected Naruto wasn't so long ago.It was pretty harsh too


Read my above reply.



			
				Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:
			
		

> So Sakura is in love with Konohamaru too, most def.


Once again, I never said love.  I meant its normal for a girl to hit a boy in Japan, and it is usually out of annoyance, not love.

EDIT: Oh, I'll move this post to that thread.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 9, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> Oh, theres a love tap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, you can see thats not out of love!


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 9, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> Oh, theres a love tap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. Yep that sooo shows Sakura's only "playing" with Naruto. /sarcasm



Naru said:


> Actually, in the RAW she never said "No dumbass" she said "BAKA! Tsunade-sama ga yonden no yo" Which is correctly translated as "IDIOT! Tsunade-sama is calling us!" She never actually said "no".  And I never said she hits him out og love, I said its normal for a girl to hit a boy in Japan, and its usually out of annoyance, even in a relationship.



"Baka" can be translated to "dumbass". The fact is, it's an insult, and _screamed_ it at him. 

She doesn't directly have to say "No" for it to be a rejection. I thought that rejection was pretty damn obvious. She's not interested in his dates. We're not even talking about the culture of Japan. This is a fictional manga about ninjas. And going by the manga, Sakura hits him out of annoyance and that's it. There's no "secret feelings of uber lurve". In truth, she's actually open with her feelings and such. Oh wait, she's not around Naruto. She lies to him. How sad.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 9, 2007)

riema said:


> lol YK. I hope no one else flames. It's been so long since I debated in a public thread. <3
> 
> You haven't spent time in pairing debates have you? It's still on topic, because Sakura hitting Naruto is apart of the pro-anti-NaruSaku debate. As for the other thread, the poll is missing some choices.


Well, yes, I know it is kind of on-topic, but having the past couple pages being centered on it seems like it should go in the thread that is specifically revolving around the issue. Rawr, what choices should I add to the poll in the other thread? I rarely remember what such things are unless they are horribly offensive and need to be altered. xD


----------



## Saosin (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh my.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 9, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Now, you can see thats not out of love!



 Yeah I'll say. That third gif where Sakura punched him in the face, was in Episode 56. Naruto shyly wanted a hug from her, and when stumbled Naruto caught her by her shoulders, never he did anything perverted like touching her boobies. Yet Sakura punched him in the face. That was way too undeserving.


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 9, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> Usually I wouldn't respond but I personally DO think NaruSaku had their "Thank you" moment as well. When Naruto went crazy with the fox demons chakra and Sakura ran towards in that one moment of blind desperation. Some may say that was a team 7 moment since she also yelled out that he no longer had to keep his promise to brink Sasuke back, that they would do it together, but you have to admit it was a strong moment for the two. It showed that Naruto was one of the most important people to Sakura and in that moment I thought that maybe these two would actually pull through in the end. Im not saying Narusaku or Sasusaku is canon yet, just try not to put down other pairings.
> 
> Obviously your not the only one doing it, so I apologize if it seems like im preaching to you or something Im actually speaking more towards the entire topic. This is all about personal opinions guys.



I wouldn't compare that with the "thank you", in that scene you mention they were completely honest to each other, Sakura did go with no external impulses and had shown understanding of what was going on through Sasuke's mind. As opposed to it, when Sakura tried to approach Naruto, she lied once again, Kabuto's words were what actually impulsed her attempt, and she thought that Naruto was going that far on his attempt to get Sasuke back because of the promise of a lifetime, when in fact he is doing it because for him Sasuke is like a brother (as confirmed by Naruto's own words in chap 366).

But as you said, we're still on personal opinions, no pairing is confirmed yet (at least not among the Konoha 12).



The Pink Ninja said:


> *Le Sigh*
> 
> I can't believe I'm getting drawn into a pairing debate but:
> 
> ...



Wrong, not the same damn thing, remember that she was also willing to leave the village in order to stay by his side, and Sasuke didn't want her to get involved in his hazardous campaign of revenge.

He knocked her her out and left her in a bank, while the most logical choice for anyone who is becoming a missing-nin is to kill any witnesses and hide their corpses, yet, Sasuke didn't go with that choice. And BTW, the sound 4 mentioned the body and mind corrosion as an effect of activating the cursed seal for prolonged times.

And the Chidori through Naruto's chest has nothing to do with Sakura, remember that he acknowledged Naruto as an equal and decided to fight as his fullest, knowing that Naruto would do the same thing, interesting how after that he had the chance of actually killing him and gain instant access to the MS, yet he didn't, he preferred to accomplish his goal without becoming the same kind of scum as Itachi.



The Pink Ninja said:


> This is where SasuSaku fans fall on their faces. They choose only to remember that Sakura said she loved Sasuke and he said thanks (And my what a totally pathetic reply is that. How would you feel if your BF/GF/Dog said that to you?). And then it's as if time froze and nothing has changed since then. As if everything that came afterwards was all a dream.
> 
> What you should recall is Sasuke *left.*



He left, true, but he actually bothered to hear Sakura's words and leave her in a bank after knocking her out, in a moment in which the most logical choice to an avenger who was about to become a missing-nin was killing her, something he didn't.



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> The same with Sasuke....CS Sasuke was actually conscious and he can actually control it as well.....And yet in the end, even though Sakura tried to help him....he still went deeper into his revenge mode and left Konoha anyway....(Sure he stopped when he hugged her...but then Sasuke quickly forgot about it and focused more on the outcomes of the CS form and the enemy...)
> 
> The only person that can stop Naruto's 4 tail state is Yamato....so Sakura was not meant to control Naruto's state (or Sasuke's CS form at all as well).....But it is like what everyone else says in fandoms....She will be there to heal and I think she will heal both of them at least because both are important to her....but Naruto actually lets her know that she has helped him and even made a big grin for her letting her know that he feels happy when he needs medical attention.....



Sasuke didn't gain control over the seal until Kakashi added the counter-seal on it (which is fed by Sasuke's willpower), all the ones who saw Sasuke completely taken over by the cursed seal could tell that his chakra was abnormal (just as Kakashi and Zabuza could tell that the Kyuubi chakra was abnormal during the battle in the bridge) and Sakura could tell that the one doing the fighting wasn't the real Sasuke, but someone who became manipulated by and resembled Orochimaru. And then, she manages to bring the real Sasuke back.



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Oh by the way.....Shonen pairings do not always  have to have the male argue back with the female....Sure some do.....But there are some that have the male whine or complain at least (like Naruto does sometimes but does not argue (obviously....) like in Dragon Ball Z and even in Naruto....Shikamaru's dad never argues back with his wife....and yet they are together....Just saying though....sure both can applied....but it does not always have to have the male argue back as well...
> 
> Edit: Oh I also agree with you, The Pink Ninja!



When Bulma was yelling at Vegeta's stupidity for keep on training while he was gravely injured (before the androids showed up), Vegeta asked "You intend to live long and have a family?!", to Bulma's positive and insecure answer he ended the argument with a "then shut up and let me train in peace!!". Fought back and won, Goku also had his arguments with Chichi (granted, Chichi was the aggressive one in the arguments) and while Goku had a more gentle approach, he still managed to convince her for example, into letting Gohan train with him for when the androids would appear and letting Gohan assist to Cell's tournament.

Doesn't always happen, yet it does more than what some people would think.

To be continued... (character limit)


----------



## Kiba (Sep 9, 2007)

Sakura=obsessed with hitting its her anti drug as you can see i dont know i find last 1 kind of cute and I'm no narutosakura fan O.o i think becuase its chobi thats why this off topic goes to why sakura hits Naruto thread


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 9, 2007)

Matrix XZ said:


> Yeah I'll say. That third gif where Sakura punched him in the face, was in Episode 56. Naruto shyly wanted a hug from her, and when stumbled Naruto caught her by her shoulders, never he did anything perverted like touching her boobies. Yet Sakura punched him in the face. That was way too undeserving.



That was filler


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 9, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> People don't use it to downgrade NaruHina, they use it to support NaruSaku. That makes me feel you think it's a threat.
> 
> Okay... I'm tired of this: People thinking Sakura lives, breathes, and eats pounding the shit out of Naruto.
> 
> ...



You forgot that she hit Naruto when she wanted to kill Sai for the nickname he gaveher. Yet, it is surprising that the only times in which she hits anyone (Naruto included), it is because that person says or does something that annoys her.



AngryMouse said:


> That said... Naru of Love Hina (a fellow Tsundere character like Sakura) hits Keitaro for various reasons even going into his room while he was dressing and hit him on impulse... Coupled with this she fell in love with him. Eventually the end of the Love Hina manga Keitaro and Naru got married... ()
> 
> Wanna complain about Naru not liking Keitaro because she hits him? Well argue with the author of Love Hina...



Comparing a pairing from a fanservice-oriented shounen (in which romance is easily used as an excuse) with a pairing from a supernatural martial arts shounen is completely out of bounds.

A key difference between KeiNaru and NaruSaku is the fact that Naru had some instinctive understanding of Keitaro, understanding that let her know that Keitaro was lying from the beginning, made her uncover Keitaro's deceiving and anticipating the places where Keitaro escaped when he tried running away; and on his side, Keitaro could tell to a certain degree when Naru was covering something (like when he found her teaching in a nocturne class). On the other hand, we see that in NaruSaku Sakura has had the wrong concept on Naruto from the beginning (talk with henged Naruto) and still does (believing that Naruto's dedication on finding Sasuke is because of the promise of a lifetime), Naruto still buys Sakura's lies, and oddly enough... the only time Sakura did a successful anticipation was when Sasuke was about to leave Konoha.

Another big difference is is that Keitaro and Naru did share a connection from before the manga began (the promise of reaching Toudai), and their initial goals (goals they actually achieved) were similar and could keep them close. But in NaruSaku's case, nothing connected them before the manga started, and their individual goals do actually take them into different paths if they were to succeed in those, you may say that becoming Hokage won't lower Naruto's chances of getting Sakura, but Sakura succeeding in getting Sasuke's heart does.



AngryMouse said:


> That stated, if Naruto really minded Sakura's hitting him he'd be able to defend himself. If they did get married then they would be happy IMO. Naruto's a prankster, she seems to enjoy his pranks (chapter 4) and she has a perverted side like he does. They could talk about things and have friends to talk to. And if he was hokage she could be a great assistant and be the one to keep him in line when he wants to prank... (Hell she'd most likely join him on some occasions.)
> 
> As for your question: NO. I would not enjoy a wife who would hit me. Unless the hitting was a little tease thing. =3
> 
> But I don't think Naruto would be hit constantly if Sakura was married to him... If that was the case, why marry the guy? She must love him to marry him.



Naruto has already outgrown his prankster self, and a difference of Naruto's perverted side is that it activates with any pair of boobs, while Sakura's activate only with Sasuke and his look-alike.

Glad to see you don't intend on becoming a doormat. With the hitting thing, seeing how the habit still persists it's hard to imagine that she would stop doing so (BTW, in KeiNaru's case the hitting was still there after they married)



AngryMouse said:


> Still I don't like the argument that Sakura constantly likes to beat Naruto to a bloody pulp, and that she harbors nothing to the guy. Since the Chuunin exam she's begun to notice the guy is not the idiot she thought, in fact Sakura told Sai that it's reasonable to call Naruto a baka, she's teasing him. And since the chuunin exam she began to understand him...



And the understanding comes after she gets proven wrong on her views on Naruto, oddly enough Sakura's beatings are reserved to a group of people who have only annoyed or insulted her, and Naruto takes the biggest piece of the cake on that one. And she still lacks of understanding on Naruto, if she actually understood him well, she would be able to tell that his own personal reasons to get Sasuke back are far stronger in his mind than the promise of a lifetime.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 9, 2007)

Maracunator! I haven't read your last posts yet, but from what I can see, they look awesome! 



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Well, yes, I know it is kind of on-topic, but having the past couple pages being centered on it seems like it should go in the thread that is specifically revolving around the issue. Rawr, what choices should I add to the poll in the other thread? I rarely remember what such things are unless they are horribly offensive and need to be altered. xD



I see your point, but that topic gets debated alot. There's a bit of everything in a pairing debate thread. 

Spend about 5 pages as to why Sakura hits Naruto.
Spend about 5 pages as to why Sakura still loves (or doesn't) Sasuke.
Spend about 5 pages as to why Hinata loves Naruto and doesn't just admire him.

Etc.

Hum.. Well I would vote something along the lines of: She doesn't hate him, but she hits him out of annoyance.



Saosin said:


> Oh my.



Get back to the blender!


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2007)

I smell alot of hatred coming from this thread


Also 

I don't think SasuTsu will not be happening and it makes me sad


T_T 

That and 

*put's hands up to avoid the fury of the fans* 

NaruHina 

*runs away*


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 9, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> That was filler



 I know that, but still Naruto didn't do anything perverted he caught Sakura from falling, right?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 9, 2007)

Listen this hitting topic doent belong here. Take it to the thread why is sakura mean to naruto.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 9, 2007)

riema said:
			
		

> "Baka" can be translated to "dumbass". The fact is, it's an insult, and screamed it at him.
> 
> She doesn't directly have to say "No" for it to be a rejection. I thought that rejection was pretty damn obvious. She's not interested in his dates. We're not even talking about the culture of Japan. This is a fictional manga about ninjas. And going by the manga, Sakura hits him out of annoyance and that's it. There's no "secret feelings of uber lurve". In truth, she's actually open with her feelings and such. Oh wait, she's not around Naruto. She lies to him. How sad.



Baka is essentially anything that used to refer to a person as stupid, Idiot is the more correct translation than all out dumbass though. She insults him all the time, one of the _four_ times Sakura's called Naruto an idiot in Part 2 is playful, she even said its her pet-name for him.  

Did I ever say Sakura was interested in his date offers? When did I say there was secret love behind it? I even said it was out of annoyance. The reason why I like NaruSaku so much the anime pretty much summed up in last week's episode, they have more chances for Sakura to fall in love with Naruto. Oh, and its funny how that Kyuubi guy said NaruHina fans don't see Sakura as a threat, but try their very best to prove Sakura doesn't like Naruto or how Naruto's feelings for her are "immature"(when in truth, its Sakura's feelings for Sasuke that are the most immature out of any pairing) . Shouldn't you guys be trying to prove that Naruto likes Hinata?


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 9, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> Listen this hitting topic doent belong here. Take it to the thread why is sakura mean to naruto.



No, it's on topic because it has to do with NaruSaku. That's apart of the pairing thread.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 9, 2007)

Naru said:


> Baka is essentially anything that used to refer to a person as stupid, Idiot is the more correct translation than all out dumbass though. She insults him all the time, one of the _four_ times Sakura's called Naruto an idiot in Part 2 is playful, she even said its her pet-name for him.
> 
> Did I ever say Sakura was interested in his date offers? When did I say there was secret love behind it? I even said it was out of annoyance. The reason why I like NaruSaku so much the anime pretty much summed up in last week's episode, they have more chances for Sakura to fall in love with Naruto. Oh, and its funny how that Kyuubi guy said NaruHina fans don't see Sakura as a threat, but try their very best to prove Sakura doesn't like Naruto or how Naruto's feelings for her are "immature"(when in truth, its Sakura's feelings for Sasuke that are the most immature out of any pairing) . *Shouldn't you guys be trying to prove that Naruto likes Hinata?*



thank you (even though I dont know who your rooting for). You guys sure have been on our case today asking for evidence of narusaku which we gave alot. Where is your proof if you want to ask us so many questions.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

> She insults him all the time, one of the _four_ times Sakura's called Naruto an idiot in Part 2 is playful, *she even said its her pet-name for him.*


 
Since you're the only one around, would you care to answer my question then? The hitting and insults, why is this all okay? Naruto is essentially insulted and hit for being himself. And why, if Sakura happened to raise a hand or insult Sasuke, it means she doesn't have feelings for him anymore.  That sounds hypocritical to me.

*Cite this, please.*



> Oh, and its funny how that Kyuubi guy said NaruHina fans don't see Sakura as a threat, but try their very best to prove Sakura doesn't like Naruto or how Naruto's feelings for her are "immature"


 
Because we dislike NaruSaku, not because we are attempting to prove NaruHina. 



> *(when in truth, its Sakura's feelings for Sasuke that are the most immature out of any pairing)*


 
*Purely your opinion.*


----------



## Weak (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh god.

I thought people were joking. Really. This must be some phenomenon.

Slapstick is being taken seriously.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 9, 2007)

Matrix XZ said:


> I know that, but still Naruto didn't do anything perverted he caught Sakura from falling, right?



That stuff dose not just happen in filler, and Sakura could not make it more clear how she feels about Naruto romantically if she painted a sign...Naruto dose not do anything wrong to warrant this but not get it, that Sakura is not nor do I think she will be romantically attracted to him...he has in the past lightly approached  her in a gentlemanly fashion hitting on her'' and she physically in a very real way, hits him into a wall..but that is not the only when, she just has to be mildly upset in general *read pissed off* to hit him like a afterthought to her bad mood...I don't hate Sakura but love is not in the stars for these two IMO..


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 9, 2007)

Naru said:


> Baka is essentially anything that used to refer to a person as stupid, Idiot is the more correct translation than all out dumbass though. She insults him all the time, one of the _four_ times Sakura's called Naruto an idiot in Part 2 is playful, she even said its her pet-name for him.



Dumbass works too. I asked my Japanese friend just now.  

Yes, she does insult him. Thank you for agreeing. ^___^ Sakura is NOT being playful. In *any* of them. Or are you that biased? Guess so.  

I'll quote MoT - If Sakura hit Sasuke, many NaruSaku fans would say "She hates him11!1" Well, compare one hit to the many times she's hit Naruto. Guess she hates Naruto alot more.  

Or, if Sakura ever hit Sasuke, can I use your logic and say that Sakura was hitting Sasuke playfully? Surely you would disagree, yes? 

The only time we've seen Sakura hit people is because they've done something to annoy her. (aside from a battle, obviously) She slammed Sai too, does that mean she was being playful? No. 

Pet-name? She calls him Naruto. O_o; Unless you mean Naruto-BAKA. Even Naruto said she went too far that time! 




> Did I ever say Sakura was interested in his date offers? When did I say there was secret love behind it? I even said it was out of annoyance. The reason why I like NaruSaku so much the anime pretty much summed up in last week's episode, they have more chances for Sakura to fall in love with Naruto. Oh, and its funny how that Kyuubi guy said NaruHina fans don't see Sakura as a threat, but try their very best to prove Sakura doesn't like Naruto or how Naruto's feelings for her are "immature"(when in truth, its Sakura's feelings for Sasuke that are the most immature out of any pairing) . Shouldn't you guys be trying to prove that Naruto likes Hinata?



Anime? So does that mean all the NaruHina fillers count?  Don't use the anime. 

I disagree. I believe NaruSaku is a red herring. (VoD's words of course. ;D) SasuSaku and NaruHina stood out a great deal in part one. NaruSaku got interactions in part two. Now, there has been SasuSaku and NaruHina mentionings in the manga once again. That NaruSaku mush in the middle is less likely to happen. As I said before--Just because NaruSaku has different development from SasuSaku and NaruHina does not mean it has more. It just means you like it better. Sakura doesn't like Naruto romantically--there's no evidence that she prefers him over Sasuke. Naruto's feelings for her aren't an important part to his character either.  

I also disagree on Sakura's feelings being immature. In reality, her feelings for Sasuke got the MOST development. It was a lot more developed than Naruto's comedic feelings for Sakura.  But I will leave this to the hardcore SasuSaku debators to counter. 

As for Naruto->Hinata, he can fall for her for the same reason he originally liked Sakura: Desire for acknowledgment. And with the simple line of "A person like you, I really like!" shows that Hinata IS his type.  In addition, Naruto has shown interest in other people aside from Sakura. 

- Haku.
- Sexy jutsu.
- Hot spring girls.

And I could argue he's shown interest in Hinata.


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Sep 9, 2007)

Weak said:


> Oh god.
> 
> I thought people were joking. Really. This must be some phenomenon.
> 
> Slapstick is being taken seriously.


That's what I was thinking. Rurouni Kenshin anyone?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

riema said:


> I'll quote MoT - If Sakura hit Sasuke, many NaruSaku fans would say "She hates him11!1" Well, compare one hit to the many times she's hit Naruto. Guess she hates Naruto alot more.


 
I've already been in the argument, actually. Someone stated that because she was willing to attack Sasuke at the reunion, it proves her feelings for him are gone, even though Naruto would have (and has) attacked him too. It's ridiculous. Apparently, SasuSaku can only exist under the condition that Sakura is a doormat and Sasuke is a bastardized wife-beater.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 9, 2007)

If you wonder who pos repped you it was me. sorry forgot to leave my name.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 9, 2007)

Riema, you did see the end of episode 27, didn't you? That's what I'm talking about. Naruto said he had more chances to get Sakura to notice him, I agree with that statement. And, once again, they were playing in that scene where Sakura said her pet-name for Naruto was Naruto no baka. And what the hell, a pet-name is a pet-name.

I won't bother answering the rest of your post, or any others, because I'm too lazy to write a lot of LAP's.


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 9, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I've already been in the argument, actually. Someone stated that because she was willing to attack Sasuke at the reunion, it proves her feelings for him are gone, even though Naruto would have (and has) attacked him too. It's ridiculous. Apparently, SasuSaku can only exist under the condition that Sakura is a doormat and Sasuke is a bastardized wife-beater.



Sakura isn't a doormat around Sasuke. She grew some backbone throught out part 1.Sakura has argue with him and had disagreed with him many times.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 9, 2007)

Naru said:


> Riema, you did see the end of episode 27, didn't you? That's what I'm talking about. Naruto said he had more chances to get Sakura to notice him, I agree with that statement. And, once again, they were playing in that scene where Sakura said her pet-name for Naruto was Naruto no baka. And what the hell, a pet-name is a pet-name.



No, I don't. I don't watch Shippuuden, because I've already read the manga. And as far as I remember, that wasn't in the manga.  

This scene: She literally said that was a pet name? If she did, it *wasn't in the manga*. Which makes it un-canon. And even so, she obviously doesn't stay true to her word, because she still calls him Naruto. A pet name usually stays. But if you claim the anime is canon, NaruHina is way ahead of NaruSaku. 

Baka isn't a good pet name either.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 9, 2007)

Naru said:


> *Riema, you did see the end of episode 27*, didn't you? That's what I'm talking about. Naruto said he had more chances to get Sakura to notice him, I agree with that statement.



That was an Omake.


----------



## HyuugaFan4Life (Sep 9, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> See HyyugaFan4life? No matter how good and detailed a post I do someone will always try to break it down and make it seem like I'm a child. Simply because it was for a pairing they were against.


 
Man must be tough just trying to point out some facts and some proof to defend a pairing one likes. I'll just say it just depends on how Kishi-sensei keeps going, we'll all just have to wait until what else comes by.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 9, 2007)

riema said:


> No, I don't. I don't watch Shippuuden, because I've already read the manga. And as far as I remember, that wasn't in the manga.
> 
> This scene: She literally said that was a pet name? If she did, it *wasn't in the manga*. Which makes it un-canon. And even so, she obviously doesn't stay true to her word, because she still calls him Naruto. A pet name usually stays. *But if you claim the anime is canon, NaruHina is way ahead of NaruSaku*.
> 
> Baka isn't a good pet name either.



 Yeah, those Naruhina moments in fillers were all fluffy and cute. I love that one part in where Naruto ate one of Hinata goodies and told her that Hinata will make a good wife someday.


----------



## Khaeos (Sep 9, 2007)

HyuugaFan4Life said:


> Man must be tough just trying to point out some facts and some proof to defend a pairing one likes. I'll just say it just depends on how Kishi-sensei keeps goin, we'll all just have to wait until what else comes by.



And the person who gave him his rebuttal was also defending the pairing he likes.  Whether or not you consider his facts to be true, or the other guys is irrelevant.  They both did the same thing.

Attempting to talk down to one person for doing the exact same thing as another is the sign of a hypocrite.

That applies to both of you.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 9, 2007)

SuperTyphoon said:


> That's what I was thinking. Rurouni Kenshin anyone?



She strangled him! A lot...


----------



## HyuugaFan4Life (Sep 9, 2007)

I read the manga a lot, never seen that one Well I guess my favorite fillers were the times where Neji and Hinata were training together, at least that smile to Hinata was one of my favorite moments followed by the time Hinata spun around him and he was like O.O... ah, rare moments like those I appreciate


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 9, 2007)

Her hits are done in a comedic manner...It is not serious....Sai mentioned how gentle she was toward Naruto....

Interestingly enough, Sai used the word "yasashii" (gentle in Japanese) which is the same word that Shikamaru's dad said, "Even the roughest woman can be gentle with the man she loves...." (and he used "yasashii" as well)  And Sai mentioned how gentle she is toward Naruto.....

True she does not hit Sasuke....but no one ever regarded how gentle she was with him in part I (or part II, for that matter) compare to how Sai mentioned that gentle aspect on Sakura-->Naruto.....Plus, if people are going to take Sakura's hit as serious rejections....then Sasuke saying no to her when she tried to ask him out and her flirting with him in which Sasuke found annoying......should be taken as serious rejections as well....(by that logic).


----------



## HyuugaFan4Life (Sep 9, 2007)

Khaeos said:


> And the person who gave him his rebuttal was also defending the pairing he likes. Whether or not you consider his facts to be true, or the other guys. They both did the same thing.
> 
> Attempting to talk down to one person for doing the exact same thing as another is the sign of a hypocrite.
> 
> That applies to both of you.


 
 did I do? I'm not really an anti-NaruHina for that the matter, I just have my own opinion thank you. I was only saying that it was must hard just going back and forth for defending a pairing each individual prefers. I'm not incinuating a war here, I just want to avoid those I feel as though my head won't endure this type of thing.

Either way, everyone has his/her opinion. Like I said it's up to the creator of the anime and manga to continue with his sequels, it depends how everything will be later on.


----------



## mariobro (Sep 9, 2007)

LeeSakura, ChoujiIno, and SaiIno. Those are really farfetched in my eyes. Only becuase the way the story is going, I could really never see it.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 9, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Her hits are done in a comedic manner...It is not serious....Sai mentioned how gentle she was toward Naruto....
> 
> Interestingly enough, Sai used the word "yasashii" (gentle in Japanese) which is the same word that Shikamaru's dad said, "Even the roughest woman can be gentle with the man she loves...." (and he used "yasashii" as well)  And Sai mentioned how gentle she is toward Naruto.....



Shikamaru's dad was talking about Shikamaru and his relationships. It had nothing to do with anyone else. But if you want to parallel, the next scene after he said that was the SasuSaku hospital hug scene. 

And lets take a look at that scene:

It was vague. Once again, which is why I don't find NaruSaku to have a good basis.  Sai reads about bonds in books. Which is what he was about to say--how he read about it in a book. And the only bonds I remember him reading about were actually *friendship and sibling bonds*. 

I find this argument is used alot with NaruSaku fans, along with the "Yamato" line--which most agree that it focuses on Sakura's self confidence and not her feelings for Naruto per say. phoenixblood/peebs even wrote an essay on how 297 ties into the feeding scene. 289 is basically the same. Sakura wants to help. What Sai says there also parallels this scene. Sai tries to feed Naruto because he saw what Sakura was going to do. (NaruSaku failure once again ) In that scene he says "It's what a *true friend* would do!" [along those lines]

But honestly, Sai really ain't the beacon of anything.

Sakura is very open with her feelings. She has nothing to hide.

*ahem*



^Even Sai sees *Naruto and Sakura as friends.*

Btw, my translation of 289 says this:

_Sakura-san, it's times like this that...Hmm... how to put it... You're very *nice* to Naruto. Where those feelings come from is something I don't understand. But in a book it said this...
_

Not gentle.

And at the end of the feeding scene, Sakura is unphased [lol she didn't care she didn't feed him] and Naruto didn't seem to really care afterwards either. As usual. 

Hum... I hope you understand what I'm getting at.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 9, 2007)

...
By bringing up evidence that Sakura in fact doesnt prefer Naruto over Sasuke and that she's likely to support NH [and has] we view her as a threat? What foolishness.

Tsunade noticed Sakura's gentleness with Sasuke from the flowers in the Hospital scene. Her treatment of Sasuke was pretty blatantly gentle. And he is the man she loves after all.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 9, 2007)

@FBF: Sakura's annoying dates w/Sasuke ended pre-chuunin as their relationship delved into more serious ground with Haku's fake death attack and the CS ordeal.

Coincidentally, Naruto's annoying dates w/Sakura ended roughly the same time, but due to him practically ignoring her in favor of his rivalry w/Sasuke, and then the situation with the Hyuugas and Gaara. While Naruto was busy using his Jesus no Jutsu, Sakura tended to Sasuke, and as Naruto noticed during the Gaara fight, their relationship grew.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 9, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> If you wonder who pos repped you it was me. sorry forgot to leave my name.


 
I was pretty sure it was you. ^.^ Thanks. <3



> Sakura isn't a doormat around Sasuke. She grew some backbone throught out part 1.Sakura has argue with him and had disagreed with him many times.


 
Exactly. But people just ignore those moments.

And as I said before, Kishimoto had the chance to put in some serious development for NaruSaku in 296 & 297, and* he chose not to*. The way it played out wasn't any sufficient proof of romantic feelings.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 9, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> @FBF: Sakura's annoying dates w/Sasuke ended pre-chuunin as their relationship delved into more serious ground with Haku's fake death attack and the CS ordeal.
> 
> Coincidentally, Naruto's annoying dates w/Sakura ended roughly the same time, but due to him practically ignoring her in favor of his rivalry w/Sasuke, and then the situation with the Hyuugas and Gaara. While Naruto was busy using his Jesus no Jutsu, Sakura tended to Sasuke, and as Naruto noticed during the Gaara fight, their relationship grew.



What relationship?  One sided relationship from Sakura's point of view..? That maybe, but Sasuke...?  The guy throw the plates of apples away from his face when Sakura was tending to him (not to mentioned it showed a close up panel of crushing one of them as he was leading Naruto to the rooftop...so Sasuke ignores her....especially when it comes to Naruto...and even though Naruto did it too at that time.....he at least talked to Sakura about not getting in the way between them when they are at it....while Sasuke just ran away to somewhere else when he noticed how Naruto's rasengan was more powerful....he could have at least talk to her like Naruto did...but he did not ).  After Sasuke got the CS ability...It showed Sakura worry more for Sasuke and never attracted to his actual personality anymore....just worry....It may had been out of love....But Sasuke's actions did not indicate love....The Gaara fight showed he loved Sakura?  Sure, as a teammate....and it showed how far Naruto will go for Sakura as well....Sasuke did not say love either....Sasuke also threw himself against Haku's attack...to protect Naruto as well...he says Sakura is one of his own precious people...."one"....but Naruto was the other "one" who was closest to him...because he even tried to kill him for the ultimate Sharingan in the Valley of the End (because it can only be acquired by killing your best friend and he knew the same loneliness that Naruto went through because they were both orphans).....And anyway, since when is the saying stronger than the act?  Naruto did the act of saving Sakura and Sasuke noticed how he smiled after he told Naruto that Sakura was saved...after he let himself go unconscious....only after that time....

Their relationship grew?  No....it remained one sided....Sasuke saying Thank you does not=love because two chapters later....She said Thank you to Naruto....  But she also realized that Naruto always helped her and understood her.....that is love from Naruto's part as well......while Sasuke....he had the same facial expression and did not even look guilty that he left...(Even when Sakura said she would be lonely when he left....Sasuke still thought of both Sakura...and Naruto....even though he was not around...).  And at the end of the Gaara fight....Sasuke told Sakura that it was Naruto who saved him and she gave Naruto a quiet, small smile (he had never given that smile to Sasuke either).....She also started warming up to Naruto and even grew to trust him (the databooks even said that Naruto grew to be someone who she trusts the most).....She did not even seem to trust Sasuke as he slowly let himself sink himself into despair....except she trusted him to leave....And Sakura even said, "Why don't you ever speak to me?"  Indicating they were never that close because of Sasuke's cold attitude....Sakura did not appreciate that....but that is part of his personality right,?  She should have accepted that part...but Sakura did not like it on how he did not speak to her....And when she offered to go with him.....She negated that offer as soon as Sasuke said, "You're annoying" by stating she will scream to alert others of his leaving....

P.S. Naruto did not indicate that his feelings are gone.....Seriously, just because he does not want to get in the way of Sakura's happiness at that time does not mean he does not love her anymore...That was one act of his love for her....and the promise of a lifetime is an ultimate proof for his love to her.....because he wanted her to be happy....Naruto still likes Sakura...Chapter 343 showed that...


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 9, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good points FBF


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL at thinking Sakura punching Naruto means she secretly loves him  



> Riema, you did see the end of episode 27, didn't you? That's what I'm talking about. Naruto said he had more chances to get Sakura to notice him, I agree with that statement.





Filler.


----------



## The Precentor (Sep 9, 2007)

Considering that Kishi has consistently failed to give the development of romantic pairings between characters any real screen time (the most any of these can boast is one of the characters stating his or her attraction to the other and the occasional "moment"), I believe that all of these pairings will never be developed or canonized by Kishi before the manga ends.  At least its been fun shipping them though.


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 9, 2007)

The Precentor said:


> Considering that Kishi has consistently failed to give the development of romantic pairings between characters any real screen time (the most any of these can boast is one of the characters stating his or her attraction to the other and the occasional "moment"), I believe that all of these pairings will never be developed or canonized by Kishi before the manga ends.  At least its been fun shipping them though.



IMO, I'd actually prefer that over any of the pairings possibly becoming canon *just to avoid the backlash/armaggedon it'd create.*


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> I think I figured it out.
> 
> WE'RE ALL MAKING A MISTAKE.
> 
> ...



Despite the fact you're being sarcastic I never really thought of Kishimoto as a better writer than Oda (One Piece) or his little brother... (666 Satan)

Naruto is 4th place in my favorite Manga list. =P



Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> [/FONT]Now someone answer my question.



You want an answer you'd get an answer. If Sakura would get hit by Sasuke people would use that as evidence against SasuSaku, stating that she hates him. However SasuSaku fans would make the same point that some of us are trying to make. However the way she acts around Sasuke and the way she acts around everyone else is different. Around Sasuke she seems submissive, not really having a backbone. Hence why some people dislike NaruHina and SasuSaku, because the girls are submissive and it just seems too fake a relationship.

That stated Sakura does not always become a doormat to Sasuke, (Because I also support SasuSaku, the only other pairing I didn't vote against.) she grew to defend him and even tell him that he's been wrong. She doesn't hate him it just means she's not gonna be submissive, if he came up to her and said, "Strip down and have sex with me" she'd most likely not want to because it's not right and too sudden. (That stated, she might've back around near the start of the series...)



Wallshadow said:


> Oh, theres a love tap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, all points not from the manga... I'm not trying to make the point that her hits are love taps, I'm trying to point out that she doesn't eat, breathe, and live hitting Naruto to a pulp.




Maracunator said:


> And the understanding comes after she gets proven wrong on her views on Naruto, oddly enough Sakura's beatings are reserved to a group of people who have only annoyed or insulted her, and Naruto takes the biggest piece of the cake on that one. And she still lacks of understanding on Naruto, if she actually understood him well, she would be able to tell that his own personal reasons to get Sasuke back are far stronger in his mind than the promise of a lifetime.



Her understanding started when she was about to quit the first exam for Naruto's sake and dreams, not even giving Sasuke a thought. And who's to say she doesn't understand him. While researching Itachi she came accross Naruto's Kyuubi secret, thus she found out why he acts that way, why he wants to become Hokage and get respect, and how lonely he was. She knows about the Kyuubi, and you say she doesn't understand him?



Naru said:


> Oh, and its funny how that Kyuubi guy said NaruHina fans don't see Sakura as a threat, but try their very best to prove Sakura doesn't like Naruto or how Naruto's feelings for her are "immature"(when in truth, its Sakura's feelings for Sasuke that are the most immature out of any pairing) . Shouldn't you guys be trying to prove that Naruto likes Hinata?



SasuSaku started out as immature. STARTED OUT. It grew. But yeah they should be trying to prove he likes her but all they have to go with is these things:

-Not wanting to get her caught giving him the answers (It was an excuse to not get caught cheating himself)
-Blood vow to win (Can be countered as underdog)
-"I like people like you" (It's like the Sasuke's "Thank You")
-'The smile Naruto gave when Hinata said "let's do our best Naruto-kun"'



Khaeos said:


> And the person who gave him his rebuttal was also defending the pairing he likes.  Whether or not you consider his facts to be true, or the other guys is irrelevant.  They both did the same thing.
> 
> Attempting to talk down to one person for doing the exact same thing as another is the sign of a hypocrite.
> 
> That applies to both of you.



Big news: I've been called a hypocrite so many times. You just add to the list.



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> True she does not hit Sasuke....but no one ever regarded how gentle she was with him in part I (or part II, for that matter) compare to how Sai mentioned that gentle aspect on Sakura-->Naruto.....Plus, if people are going to take Sakura's hit as serious rejections....then Sasuke saying no to her when she tried to ask him out and her flirting with him in which Sasuke found annoying......should be taken as serious rejections as well....(by that logic).



No they expect Sasuke as playing hard to get. XD


For those that say her rejections mean anything well ol' Jiraiya mentioned "Getting dumped always makes a man stronger"


----------



## Mang-Kun (Sep 9, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> What relationship?  One sided relationship from Sakura's point of view..? That maybe, but Sasuke...?  The guy throw the plates of apples away from his face when Sakura was tending to him (not to mentioned it showed a close up panel of crushing one of them as he was leading Naruto to the rooftop...so Sasuke ignores her....especially when it comes to Naruto...and even though Naruto did it too at that time.....he at least talked to Sakura about not getting in the way between them when they are at it....while Sasuke just ran away to somewhere else when he noticed how Naruto's rasengan was more powerful....he could have at least talk to her like Naruto did...but he did not ).



Do know what actually happened during the Hospital Scene?. Sasuke pissed off because he realized that Naruto kinda surpassed him and even more because Itachi did said that he came to Konoha because he actually wanted to captured Naruto and he didn't give a damn shit about him. About he throw that apple away from Sakura actually because he couldn't control his temper anymore.Itachi doesn't care about him but Naruto instead and just ignore her that time because he totally mad about Naruto. *There are no "Sasuke hate Sakura" happened at all, it was more like Team 7's tragic moment occured.*


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Sep 9, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I can deny anything I want to.


I knew someone who denied gravity with all his heart.

He still couldn't levitate, though...


----------



## Suzume (Sep 9, 2007)

masterkeyes2 said:


> First off NenjixTenTen. This pairing is the one that baffles me the most. I mean why should those two end up together, where in the manga or anime is there a nod toward this. From what I see is that for Neji (Pre-Timeskip) there was feelings of comadership at best. Even post this is true, but anything beyond that I dont see it.



I completely agree with you on this.  I'm not bashing it because I do like reading its fanfiction, but discovering that this pairing even existed was a huge WTF moment for me.  

But in this poll, I'm a little surprised at the results.  I knew that NaruSaku is one of the most hated pairings, but woah.  It's a LOT more probable than people are giving it credit.  A little bias maybe?


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 10, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> Her understanding started when she was about to quit the first exam for Naruto's sake and dreams, not even giving Sasuke a thought. And who's to say she doesn't understand him. While researching Itachi she came accross Naruto's Kyuubi secret, thus she found out why he acts that way, why he wants to become Hokage and get respect, and how lonely he was. She knows about the Kyuubi, and you say she doesn't understand him?



Actually no, she thought of Naruto as an idiot who could only say "Hokage, Hokage" and was at first expecting him to give up on the test, then she thought Naruto was just too proud to admit he couldn't take the last question, when she was about to raise her hand she thought she was "going to save his impossible dream". Then when Naruto shows off his determination in front of everyone, Sakura's evaluations and the pity that came with them were proved wrong, had she actually raised her hand Naruto would have hardly recovered from the blow it would have been to learn his teammate and crush didn't trust him and had a wrong conception of what was actually going through his mind.

And no, when she researched on Itachi and the Uchiha massacre, she found out that Naruto was Itachi's target, but didn't learn about the Kyuubi until the mission in Suna started, curious, she researched through classified files to get a better understanding about Sasuke's past, but when Itachi's hunt for Naruto popped out in those files, she could have easily looked for the classified files on Naruto and learn about Kyuubi, yet, that wasn't the case.

I repeat again, when she tried to approach KN4 Naruto it became evident that she still lacks understanding on Naruto, Kabuto actually did the evaluation of Naruto's strong desire to get Sasuke back and how it made him give in to the beast, Sakura's reaction was thinking that it was for the promise of a lifetime, and most recently in chap 366, Naruto himself states that his desire to get Sasuke back is because Sasuke is a brother to him (once again, Sakura got proven wrong on her perceptions on Naruto). And if she understood him, she would know that Naruto doesn't want to be pitied nor has the need of being compensated for what the Kyuubi has brought to him.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 10, 2007)

Damn...Maracunator, your arguments never seizes to amaze me. You should be lawyer. Not that everyone else is not good of course.


----------



## Acerbitas (Sep 10, 2007)

HidanTema.  They do not know each other by the time Hidan exits the series, or if they did, it obviously wasn't significant enough to be mentioned.  I really can't see their love blossoming when Hidan is divided from her wonderful female form by over a hundred feet of dirt.  Oh, and the fact that she's practically dating his destroyer is a tiny impediment as well.  Just a little one. 

SasuHina.  Sasuke barely knows who Hinata is.  He's nearly asexual, and his entire purpose is centered on killing somebody.  He ignores everybody who actively seeks him!  Why is he going to fall in love with a shy, quiet girl who isn't even in love with him in the least?

SaiIno.  You fail.  Did you not get that he was saying she was ugly?  Not to mention the fact that he's pretty damn gay.

AkatsukiSakura.  Sakura is a strong woman on her own.  She does not need to join Akatsuki.  In fact, all of her ideals are strongly against theirs.  She would never support an evil organization, especially one with Itachi in it.  She has plenty of fine men at home.  Like Lee.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 10, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> LOL at thinking Sakura punching Naruto means she secretly loves him



It's called tsundere.
Exists in just about every single shonen manga ever made.


_tsun tsun~ dere dere~_


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 10, 2007)

Louchan said:


> It's called tsundere.
> Exists in just about every single shonen manga ever made.
> 
> 
> _tsun tsun~ dere dere~_



oh yes, because every single manga is exactly the same, the main girls beats the main guy and they end up happily ever after.


hate to break it to you, but this series fails to really match up to any other manga series...besides DBZ. And even then, it is not identical.


Sakura beating Naruto holds no romantic undertones. It is not MEANT to hold any. It is meant to convey both humor and to show she is extremely pissed off at something he has done.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ninja-G33k said:


> I knew someone who denied gravity with all his heart.
> 
> He still couldn't levitate, though...



:rofl



MasamiAkane said:


> Damn...Maracunator, your arguments never seizes to amaze me. You should be lawyer. Not that everyone else is not good of course.



Haha, that he is. It was about time the gloves were taken off, anyways ^^ It's only right that he should share his wisdom and talent with the rest of us 

The circling will never decease, that's for sure...


----------



## Louchan (Sep 10, 2007)

kataimiko said:


> oh yes, because every single manga is exactly the same, the main girls beats the main guy and they end up happily ever after.


Well, in about 90% of the cases, yes.




kataimiko said:


> hate to break it to you, but this series fails to really match up to any other manga series...besides DBZ. And even then, it is not identical.


_lawl._
Are you serious?
Naruto is as clich? as Shonen gets.




kataimiko said:


> Sakura beating Naruto holds no romantic undertones. It is not MEANT to hold any. It is meant to convey both humor and to show she is extremely pissed off at something he has done.


Well, obviously.
Punching someone usually means you're pissed off at that person. 
But like I said before: _tsun tsun~ dere dere~_


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 10, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Well, in about 90% of the cases, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the fact that you have to resort to using the "it's a shonen manga!" excuse, just goes to show how little solid evidence you have in the manga to help back up the pairing.

I am beginning to think that certain people in the narusaku fandom would still _insist_ that the pairing was destined to become true even if Sakura was Married to Sasuke and had 20 children and Naruto was off and married to someone else.

They would insist narusaku would be canon just because "OMG! it is a shounen manga!!1"

and the series may by cliché in some aspects, but in other aspects it is incredibly unique and hard to compare to other manga series.


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 10, 2007)

Louchan said:


> It's called tsundere.
> Exists in just about every single shonen manga ever made.
> 
> 
> _tsun tsun~ dere dere~_



Actually, NaruSaku _doesn't_ match up to the "typical shounen romance" type.  You know why?  Naruto never teases Sakura.  They never bicker.  There's never any change in the way they treat each other, no matter how much their feelings have "matured."  The typical shounen romance would be more like Karin and Suigetsu, not Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 10, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> Actually, NaruSaku _doesn't_ match up to the "typical shounen romance" type.  You know why?*  Naruto never teases Sakura.  They never bicker. * There's never any change in the way they treat each other, no matter how much their feelings have "matured."*  The typical shounen romance would be more like Karin and Suigetsu, not Naruto and Sakura*.



 Oh Yeah. Thats why Narusaku doesn't work. They never argued like a married couple, Like Kagome x Inuyasha or Ranma x Akane.


----------



## Hio (Sep 10, 2007)

KibaHina, Hinata doesn't like him


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 10, 2007)

Weak said:
			
		

> Oh god.
> 
> I thought people were joking. Really. This must be some phenomenon.
> 
> Slapstick is being taken seriously.



Amen man. _Amen_.

And I'm not particulary interested in joining this wank-filled debate, because many of the posts are just filled with uber fail. But... ah, one thing:



			
				kataimiko said:
			
		

> I am beginning to think that certain people in the narusaku fandom would still insist that the pairing was destined to become true even if Sakura was Married to Sasuke and had 20 children and Naruto was off and married to someone else.
> 
> They would insist narusaku would be canon just because "OMG! it is a shounen manga!!1"



And who are these "fans" you speak of? Hello, I would _still_ like NaruSaku even if it didn't happen. I wouldn't claim that it is canon, of course, and that Naruto shouldn't have ended up with Hinata, because it would be in vain. 

I like NaruSaku because of the development that Kishimoto has showed me. I have never once had a pairing bias where I wanted a certain pairing to get together just because I'm a die-hard or because they look good together and "r so KAWAIi!11". Definetely not. Infact, I generally had no problem with Naruto/Hinata and Sasuke/Sakura. Didn't care too much for the former, but adored the latter. I soon realized that it just wasn't meant to be after the whole ordeal with Sasuke leading up to part 2, and the promise of a lifetime. From that day forward, a different relationship was building up between Naruto and Sakura that warmed my heart.  

So here's another reason to not like SasuSaku and NaruHina so much:

NaruHina is.... BORING and lacks development, especially _romantic_ development.

SasuSaku? jkgfkajgfkas the fandom pisses all over it. No, SasuSaku fans, contrary to popular belief, heavy angst does _not_ a good romance make. Sure, maybe in your fanfics where Sasuke is emo and slits his wrists over Sakura and vice versa with Evanescence playing in the background but LOL. 

The whole "Sasuke smexes Sakura" thing is getting old too. Sasuke is an asexual being at best. I can't see him being God at sex like so many portray him. ;/

What I love about Sasuke-kun is that he's awkward/retarded about many things, and love would be no exception. 

Finally, I also love how certain people love to turn every single thing someone of the opposing fandom says into an argument just because they stated their opinion on the subject. _Let it go already._ People can and SHOULD be able to state their reasons without getting jumped on when they offer a decent interpretation of scenes from the manga, aslong as it isn't totally out there. I know you're sitting there at your computer desk getting all bent out of shape and _*angry*_ when someone says something you don't like about your precious 'shipping', but it's just too bad, hmmm? Go back to your fanclubs and vent out your frustrations there.  *lmao* I'd also like to point out that these are _some_ of the same people that I've seen bashing Kishimoto for not giving them enough interactions between their favorite pairings.

It's fuuuuuuuunny.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2007)

I see no pairings happening at all and certainly not SasukeXSakura and NarutoXHinata which is fanfictionesque horseshit at its worst, something any normal reader not ridiculously grasping at straws should be able to figure out.



> and the series may by cliché in some aspects, but in other aspects it is incredibly unique and hard to compare to other manga series.



BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Louchan (Sep 10, 2007)

kataimiko said:


> the fact that you have to resort to using the "it's a shonen manga!" excuse, just goes to show how little solid evidence you have in the manga to help back up the pairing.


I'm not resorting to anything.
I'm simply too lazy to list up every single proof and hints of NaruSaku.
For that, there is already  which sums it up better than I ever could.



kataimiko said:


> I am beginning to think that certain people in the narusaku fandom would still _insist_ that the pairing was destined to become true even if Sakura was Married to Sasuke and had 20 children and Naruto was off and married to someone else.
> 
> They would insist narusaku would be canon just because "OMG! it is a shounen manga!!1"


Probably.
But the same to _"certain people"_ of the NaruHina and SasuSaku fandom if NaruSaku was to happen.
Every fandom has it's tards, right?



kataimiko said:


> and the series may by cliché in some aspects, but in other aspects it is incredibly unique and hard to compare to other manga series.


_"Incredibly unique"_? 
Naruto? 
Are we watching the same series?


----------



## phoenixblood (Sep 10, 2007)

iBrows said:


> And who are these "fans" you speak of? Hello, I would _still_ like NaruSaku even if it didn't happen. I wouldn't claim that it is canon, of course, and that Naruto shouldn't have ended up with Hinata, because it would be in vain.
> 
> I like NaruSaku because of the development that Kishimoto has showed me. I have never once had a pairing bias where I wanted a certain pairing to get together just because I'm a die-hard or because they look good together and "r so KAWAIi!11". Definetely not. Infact, I generally had no problem with Naruto/Hinata and Sasuke/Sakura. Didn't care too much for the former, but adored the latter. I soon realized that it just wasn't meant to be after the whole ordeal with Sasuke leading up to part 2, and the promise of a lifetime. From that day forward, a different relationship was building up between Naruto and Sakura that warmed my heart.



Thank you for sharing your perspective.  If you're curious here's mine: While I was sort of rooting for SasuSaku and NaruHina to happen over NaruSaku (I dunno, NaruSaku just gives me a squicky feeling thinking about it, and I loved the potential SasuSaku and NaruHina could have for the respective characters), but I honestly didn't have any expectations either would actually happen (or really, any pairing).  I saw little things that *could* be "moments" for various pairings (not just the ones I liked), but at the same time still sticking with, "Eh, it'll probably just all end up in friendship."

Chapter 181 was what finally convinced me that there actually might be a clear direction of pairings because having a confession like that to me is something that needs to be resolved one way or another.  I suppose it still could be resolved as everyone is friends, but it seems a bit of a let down after the dramatic romantic moment.

And I think for a while, the series could have gone either direction, but now I think it's traveled too far along toward SasuSaku, and we keep getting reminders of Hinata's feelings, that I think, without anything concrete pointing to definite romance, the development NaruSaku is getting is more of friendship than romance.  (For clarification: I'm not just looking at the girls' feelings and ignored the guys', I'm just being lazy in not fully explaining everything)



			
				iBrows said:
			
		

> So here's another reason to not like SasuSaku and NaruHina so much:
> 
> NaruHina is.... BORING and lacks development, especially _romantic_ development.
> 
> SasuSaku? jkgfkajgfkas the fandom pisses all over it. No, SasuSaku fans, contrary to popular belief, heavy angst does _not_ a good romance make. Sure, maybe in your fanfics where Sasuke is emo and slits his wrists over Sakura and vice versa with Evanescence playing in the background but LOL.



I'm not meaning this as an attack on your reasons for disliking something, just wanted to give my take on your perceptions.

While NaruHina hasn't had a lot of screentime, Naruto and Hinata did connect on some levels.  This may turn out platonic, but it also could turn out to be romantic.  And something I find curious is toward the end of Part 1, we are given two or three reminders (sorry can't remember exactly how many off the top of my head ) of Hinata's feelings toward Naruto, and that she still wants to approach Naruto with something further.  Now at the conclusion of the Chuunin exam arc, I actually thought it was pretty likely that Hinata had played her role toward Naruto, and that her feelings for him would be resolved by having used them as inspiration to push herself and continuing on her own path separate from him (maybe even with Neji since that relationship was patched).  But instead of dropping it, as I said, we get reminders that it's still very much there, and to me anyway, hints that there will be future resolution that involved further interaction with Naruto, rather than having already been resolved and Naruto's involvement would no longer be needed.  And that's what gives NaruHina the romantic potential for me.

On SasuSaku and angst.  Well, I guess I don't see it as an agsty pairing.  I see it as one that pushes Sakura in her character development (and in a positive way), and humanizes Sasuke that I find evident in their interactions which differ from how he reacts to others.  I guess you can consider angst as Sasuke leaving, but then that would also define this series as an angsty one since that's one of the two major plotlines of the series.  I just don't really see it as such, because it has so much hope attached to it, and while it is emotionally for Naruto and Sakura, it's also leading to them taking action, pushing their limits, plus a 'never give up' attitude.  Maybe I just define angst differently, though, but even if you call SasuSaku angst, I don't see how something that has helped shape Sakura in a positive way, and was having a positive effect on Sasuke - and something that will probably have a positive effect again in the future, along with his relationship with Naruto - as something bad.  (NaruSasu would be in the same boat, but do people question the strength of that relationship, and the importance it will have in resolving Team 7?)

(I'm short on time and typed it quickly, hopefully this makes sense)


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2007)

Blablabla wall of text blablablablablabla reaching blablablablablablaaaa NARUTO AND SASUKE WILL MAGICALLY FALL IN LOVE WITH GIRLS THEY DONT GIVE TWO SHITS ABOUT BECAUSE THATS THE WAY IT IS IN MY SHITTY SHOJOSblablablablablabBLAH


----------



## phoenixblood (Sep 10, 2007)

Aldric said:


> Blablabla wall of text blablablablablabla reaching blablablablablablaaaa NARUTO AND SASUKE WILL MAGICALLY FALL IN LOVE WITH GIRLS THEY DONT GIVE TWO SHITS ABOUT BECAUSE THATS THE WAY IT IS IN MY SHITTY SHOJOSblablablablablabBLAH



How insightful.  I now see clearly the error of my ways.  Oh how immature I was before this. 

*Edit:* By the way, I typically don't care much for shoujo.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't thank me, I'm a nice guy like that.


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _@ the anonymous neg-repper_ 




You could use some grammar classes 

Next time you try something, grow some spine and leave your name, quite stupid to use anonymousness to call someone else "stupid" rather than actually countering arguments.






MasamiAkane said:


> Damn...Maracunator, your arguments never seizes to amaze me. You should be lawyer. Not that everyone else is not good of course.



Heh... thanks but no, I prefer not risking my soul 



sweetmelissa said:


> My choice is definitely NaruHina.
> This pairing just fails hard.
> It’s a shame and a sin that those two names are even mentioned together.
> NaruHina lacks development,conversation,panel-time,moments and is just very boring,



It's a shame and a sin that the attempts of separating those two names are only generic excuses that overlook the actual development they got in a short amount of time.



sweetmelissa said:


> That pairing doesn’t make any sense and I don’t get really people who support them.But preferences are preferences I guess.
> Hinata is too fugly,weird,weak,fat and has nothing in common with Naruto.She is a stalker.



You could get the NaruHina supporters if you cared to read our reasons to like the pairing rather than jumping to conclusions on your own.

,  <- Definitely not fat, and she actually has some curves.

Naruto used to be weak too and yet that was never used against him. As for the present time, for Hinata to make it to a rank that is only achieved by 6,5% of Genins at best (do the math, 153 aspirants and at most 10 of them could get promoted) means she's now stronger than her past self in the Chuunin exam.

What do they have in common? Desire for acknowledgment, dedication to their respective goals, nindo, victims of undeserved hate, born in circumstances that did no more than embittering their lives, and the ability to understand and confide each other quite easily.

It's ironic, NaruHina haters and anti-Hinatards depreciate with passion the NaruHina fillers, yet they all fail on realizing that their overused "stalker" argument was born from filler scenes in the anime (compare ep 45 with chap 76). I wonder if they even managed to notice the 3 big plotholes those filler scenes contain.



sweetmelissa said:


> Even Naruto thinks that she is a weirdo.
> He just pitys her because she cannot defend herself and can’t express herself.That’s about it.Great couple and romance.-sarcasm-
> Naruto doesn’t even know that she exists.She is just a side character and people pair them together just because they talked 1 or 2 times in part 1 and just because Hinata admires him.



Naruto started thinking on her as a weirdo, after getting to know her she became a person he "really likes" or "likes a lot" (depends on how you translate kekkô suki). Pity, where? I think you're talking about another pairing in which the pity comes from the girl.

Oh, and he knew about Hinata's existence from before her debut, when Naruto himself presented us the rest of the rookie 9 he commented on her with the remark "she never looks me in the eye", and let's not forget that Naruto immediately recognized her in chap 282, even though she got the biggest change in her design.

Just because she admires him? You really lack understanding on our fandom, as a Naruto fan I think he deserves to be with someone who values him for who he is and actually manages to calm and heal his spirits, and so far Hinata is the only one in the cast who has managed to cover those points.



sweetmelissa said:


> And the most of the NaruHina 'tards'(I'm not talking about every NaruHina-fan and about the fans who are not tards) just attack other people who doesn’t share the same opinion as them and they do that not on their owns they attack people in groups.What’s that?And I also think that those people who attack others just because they have their own opinion are about 14-16 years old I mean they are still little children.
> I think that they do that because they can’t take it that NaruHina hadn’t any moments in part 2.Hinata appeared 2x times and that was it.



Same exact thing could be said on the tards of the NaruSaku fandom. Romantic development moments in part 2? Yeah, we don't have those (not yet), but we were given hints already, you think that Hinata getting the cover of 297, being teamed up with Naruto and witnessing Kabuto's Kyuubi revelation were just for kicks?


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Sep 10, 2007)

sweetmelissa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to say this: You fail at this post.

And Naruto will beat the life out of you if he heard you saying such things about Hinata. ( Same goes for his other friends, badmouth about them and he will still beat the pulp out of you)



> Hinata is too fugly,weird,weak,fat


Please, try not to say false things about the characters, keep them for yourself. Besides, Hinata is way better then you.



> has nothing in common with Naruto


If she had nothing in common with Naruto, why would Lee bother to comment.
"_She's very similar to you_" What did he mean by that? Oh yes, it means she had a similar past as Naruto. Both being shunned, unloved and iqnored. Naruto by the village, Hinata by her own family. But if you mean normal commons and here have this " Hinata's hobby is pressing flowers, Naruto's hobby is gardening" They have some in common more then you think.



> Naruto doesn?t even know that she exists.


All of that changed after the Chuunin exams, Naruto knows fully well that Hinata exist. Chapter 282 proves that, Naruto recognized her immediatly. A huge improvement from before the Chuunin exams



> That pairing doesn?t make any sense


It doesn't make sense to you but for us, it does.



> It?s a shame and a sin that those two names are even mentioned together.


What? And SasukexNaruto was the most holy pairing in the entire world?( No offense taken to the pairing)



> Sasusaku:This pairing has also no chance of happening.


Yet again you fail, please reread the manga and PAY ATTENTION to what is going on. As Kakashi would say "Look underneath the underneath", you're barely scratching the surface.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 10, 2007)

SasuNaru.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2007)

Chrozs Areving said:


> Please, try not to say false things about the characters, keep them for yourself. *Besides, Hinata is way better then you.*



You guys are riots.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Chrozs Areving said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Relax, man. It's not even possible to start comparing fictional characters with people ^^

And for the record, those lame, biased Hinata arguments are countered by the much respected Maracunator-sama. So, the next time you want to try and sound intelligent, do TRY and find something else to try and blame on that character, something that stands? 

Another post that proves that for NaruSaku, Hinata will ALWAYS be considered an obstacle...Sad


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Sep 10, 2007)

Meh, I'm tired, lazy and you're right, I'll let the pros take it from here. At least I tried to debate, though it seems like I also failed? ^^

I'll get a good laugh about this and you won't see me in the debates, that is a promise.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Chrozs Areving said:


> Meh, I'm tired, lazy and you're right, I'll let the pros take it from here. At least I tried to debate, though it seems like I also failed? ^^
> 
> I'll get a good laugh about this and you won't see me in the debates, that is a promise.




*Spoiler*: __ 



If you just stick to countering the points and not compare you'll do just fine, I know so.

Noone was born a debater, you know...Everyone got experience as they went on...same will apply to you.


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Sep 10, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think so really, I have never gotten the chance to do such things you guys does, even in real life.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2007)

Chrozs Areving said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so really, I have never gotten the chance to do such things you guys does, even in real life.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Heck, I know this is the internet and everything, but when you post your opinion on a matter, that kinda reflects something about you as well, whether you want to admit that or not. Contradicting logic also falls into that category...

I can't believe I'm gaining post counts in a place like this... 

At least people keep voting in this thread...that's...something...


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 10, 2007)

sweetmelissa said:


> To Chrozs Areving and Maracunator:
> 
> I don't want to get sucked into a flame-war sorry.
> I watched every single episode and read also the manga and I'm still not seeing any NaruHina hints or sth. like that sorry.
> ...



I didn't even flame you, I did refute points that seemed baseless to me. Can't help finding it weird that in your post you decided to use some things that don't belong to the manga as arguments (where do people get the "fat" idea?), even if you claim to read the manga.

You used your right to state your opinion, then I simply made use of my right to state mine on what you said, and decided to back it up with manga content. Nothing wrong here.


----------



## Nami-swan (Sep 10, 2007)

NaruSaku. My Hinata will get that ramenhead!!!


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

Maracunator, what´s the point? You cannot counter opinion. 

I mean, most "arguments" I´ve seen in the past few pages are mainly opinion:

- Naruhina is boring.
- Naruhina and Sasusaku are sexist
- Hinata is fat/ugly/stalker/whatever
- Naruhina fans are retarded perverts
- Sasusaku fangirls only care about the wangst
- Naruhinatards and Sasusakutards bash poor Narusakufans!1111 Yeah, your fandom it´s so perfect and healthy, I´m sure there are no tards at all. Oh... wait...

And the rest are laughable:

- This is shonen, not shojo. LOL
- Naruto doesn´t even know Hinata exists. LOLage
- Hinata is a secondary character with no screentime. LOLz
- Sasuke is an asexual webil bastard. Double LOLz
- Sakura punches Naruto because she loves him. LOL LOL LOL


And to be fair, things like "Hinata is better than you" are also stupid.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> And the rest are laughable:
> 
> - This is shonen, not shojo. LOL
> - Naruto doesn?t even know Hinata exists. LOLage
> - Hinata is a secondary character with no screentime. LOLz



If by "laughable" you mean "obvious and common sense" then yeah, I agree!


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

Aldric said:


> If by "laughable" you mean "obvious and common sense" then yeah, I agree!



Laughable because they are baseless. If every pairing in history is going to be decided by genre laws, what´s there to enjoy? Honestly.

Screentime does not equal development. Haku/Zabuza was beautifully developed, and it had little screentime.

And Naruto does know Hinata exists.  Using such a biased and baseless _opinion_ as an argument is pathetic.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Laughable because they are baseless. If every pairing in history is going to be decided by genre laws, what?s there to enjoy? Honestly.
> 
> Screentime does not equal development. Haku/Zabuza was beautifully developed, and it had little screentime.
> 
> And Naruto does know Hinata exists.  Using such a biased and baseless _opinion_ as an argument is pathetic.



You're the one to talk about baseless. Problem isn't Naruto/Hinata doesn't have screentime, problem is during the little screentime they have there's ZERO development. Let me refresh your memory as to what happend the last time they interacted after 2 years of separation:

-Oh hey Hinata sup?
-*faints*

AWSOMS DEVLOPMENTS

And Naruto knows Hinata exists... Like he knows Chouji, Hino, Lee, Shikamaru exist. But if you want to desperatly cling to that hope... Keep reaching for the stars.

Holy shit what am I doing seriously discussing pairings. BAIL OUT


----------



## scerpers (Sep 10, 2007)

^ HOLY SHIT!  This has ot to be the funniest thing I have ever heard!!!

Ahhh thx for the laugh man, I appreciate you


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Aldric said:


> You're the one to talk about baseless. Problem isn't Naruto/Hinata doesn't have screentime, problem is during the little screentime they have there's ZERO development. Let me refresh your memory as to what happend the last time they interacted after 2 years of separation:
> 
> -Oh hey Hinata sup?
> -*faints*
> ...



Maturity at its finest...And what excellent support you have to back up your opinion. Trully unique 
And there I thought you couldn't go any furtherlower when you replied at Chrosz...


----------



## scerpers (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya know NaruSaku gotta be awesome when your in a jeep flyin through space holdin up the NaruSaku manifesto and going ape shit with it


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

Aldric said:


> You're the one to talk about baseless.







Aldric said:


> Problem isn't Naruto/Hinata doesn't have screentime, problem is during the little screentime they have there's ZERO development.



LOL

They did have development. Naruto was able to change his perception of Hinata in less than 10 chapters. Sakura needed over 200 to do the same with Naruto. Naruto likes Hinata for the same reason he likes Sakura. Hinata?s theme is still unresolved and she still has a confession to make, since of all three secondary crushes (Ino, Lee and Hinata), the only one that remains is hers. Why keep it if it was just a silly crush? For comedy? Why not keep Lee?s then?  



Aldric said:


> Let me refresh your memory as to what happend the last time they interacted after 2 years of separation:
> 
> -Oh hey Hinata sup?
> -*faints*



Let me refresh _your_ memory, since that was not the last time they interacted.
Hinata was not ready to face him, Kishimoto was too busy with the upcoming Penis arc where Hinata and the rest of her team had no use whatsoever. 

Of course, that doesn?t mean Kishimoto will not fuck with the development Sasusaku and Naruhina had in part 1 just to have an easy cliched overused canon pairing in the end. *shrugs* It would leave Hinata?s feelings aspointless and Sakura?s feelings as inmature, but heck, who cares? This is shonen. Logic be damned.



Aldric said:


> AWSOMS DEVLOPMENTS



Yeah, I could say the same for Narusaku. Sakura needing Sasuke out of her sight and 200 chapters of being banged in the head with a "Naruto is a good guy and he cares for you" hammer before her bond with him became strong.



Aldric said:


> And Naruto knows Hinata exists... Like he knows Chouji, Hino, Lee, Shikamaru exist.



Last time I checked, neither Chouji, Ino, Lee, etc had romantic feelings for Naruto.



Aldric said:


> But if you want to desperatly cling to that hope... Keep reaching for the stars.



Naruhina is all about hope. *shrugs* Back in part 1, few people believed in Narusaku, that changed in part 2, and it can easily change again, I?m not saying Narusaku is impossible, after all, is an easy solution and shonen is famous for the cliched endings, but I honestly think it?s a red herring. I may be wrong, but only Kishimoto knows how it will end. If he feels like it, he could make Sakura a lesbian for Ino (and it would make sense) and pair Naruto with his hand.



Aldric said:


> Holy shit what am I doing seriously discussing pairings. BAIL OUT



LOL


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> Maturity at its finest...And what excellent support you have to back up your opinion. Trully unique
> And there I thought you couldn't go any furtherlower when you replied at Chrosz...



Maturity? Dude I'm not the one getting his panties in a double knot over the love life of cartoon characters, cut the moral highground bullshit.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 10, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> If he feels like it, he could make Sakura a lesbian for Ino (and it would make sense) and pair Naruto with his hand.



So THAT'S why the new Rasengan was named a forbidden jutsu...



			
				Aldric said:
			
		

> Maturity? Dude I'm not the one getting his panties in a double knot over the love life of cartoon characters, cut the moral highground bullshit.



I was referring to your way of answering questions, not your pairing spirit, that was my main point in saying so, _IN CASE_ you missed it...
Moral highground bullshit? At least I don't sound like a basher like _that_...

LeeSaku is almost winning over NaruSaku! It's not fair!


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> So THAT'S why the new Rasengan was named a forbidden jutsu...



Coincidences do not exist. 

Besides, InoSaku would be hot


----------



## scerpers (Sep 10, 2007)

....


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Some people claim that they don't give a shit about these pairings, yet they keep coming back. Makes me go 




They know who they are


----------



## scerpers (Sep 10, 2007)

^ IS IT ME


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> LOL
> 
> They did have development. Naruto was able to change his perception of Hinata in less than 10 chapters. Sakura needed over 200 to do the same with Naruto. Naruto likes Hinata for the same reason he likes Sakura. Hinata´s theme is still unresolved and she still has a confession to make, since of all three secondary crushes (Ino, Lee and Hinata), the only one that remains is hers. Why keep it if it was just a silly crush? For comedy? Why not keep Lee´s then?



They had development 200 chapters ago. And since then? Jack shit. Also what's that stuff about Sakura needing 200 chapters to change her perception of Naruto? She stopped hating him quite fast. I don't know what the fuck this has to do with anything btw.

And yeah, why wouldn't he keep it for comedy? I thought you guys had no problem dismissing Naruto/Sakura as comic relief, but somehow NUNUNUNNARUTO KUN *faints* LOL HINATA Y U FAINT??? is SERIOUS BUSINESS? Yeah. How about no.



> Let me refresh your memory, since that was not the last time they interacted.
> Hinata was not ready to face him, Kishimoto was too busy with the upcoming Penis arc where Hinata and the rest of her team had no use whatsoever.



Oh yeah, my bad. Last time they interacted SHE MADE HIM SMILE!!!! She made the hyperactive kid who's cheerful 24H a day smile, what an achievement! I guess Yamato and Sai consoling him in chapter 310 after he failed to do anything against Sasuke means they'll toss his salad then. Silly me, that pairing stuff really is difficult.



> Of course, that doesn´t mean Kishimoto will not fuck with the development Sasusaku and Naruhina had in part 1 just to have an easy cliched overused canon pairing in the end. *shrugs* It would leave Hinata´s feelings aspointless and Sakura´s feelings as inmature, but heck, who cares? This is shonen. Logic be damned.



Errrr... HELLO? Sakura was 12 year old. WHAT A CRIME AGAINST LOGIC IT WOULD BE TO IMPLY A 12 YEAR OLD SCHOOLGIRL HAS IMMATURE FEELINGS.

Besides, I don't know why you're obsessed with Sakura. I said I didn't see any pairings happening, so no danger, me friend, me not NaruSaku! You can stop talking about it and focus on explaining why Naruto will all of sudden fall for a girl he doesn't care about.



> Yeah, I could say the same for Narusaku. Sakura needing Sasuke out of her sight and 200 chapters of being banged in the head with a "Naruto is a good guy and he cares for you" hammer before her bond with him became strong.



See above.



> Last time I checked, neither Chouji, Ino, Lee, etc had romantic feelings for Naruto.



And what does it change exactly?

Naruto sees Hinata as a friend like he sees Chouji, Ino and Lee as friends. There's ZERO hint he could develop romantic feelings for her. The rest is wishful thinking, fanfiction and spinning facts to fit with what you want to happen.



> Naruhina is all about hope. *shrugs* Back in part 1, few people believed in Narusaku, that changed in part 2, and it can easily change again, I´m not saying Narusaku is impossible, after all, is an easy solution and shonen is famous for the cliched endings, but I honestly think it´s a red herring. I may be wrong, but only Kishimoto knows how it will end. If he feels like it, he could make Sakura a lesbian for Ino (and it would make sense) and pair Naruto with his hand.



It's quite obvious we're nearing the end of the manga and Naruto falling in love with Hinata now would roughly be as good storytelling as Sai becoming a good guy. And surely we don't want another "Sai becomes a good guy" twist? Please tell me you don't want another "Sai becomes a good guy" twist.

And with that I'm done. Not discussing that shit further.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 10, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> ^ IS IT ME




*Spoiler*: __ 




oohh, you're good.  You solve that mystery like a


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 10, 2007)

Louchan said:


> I'm not resorting to anything.
> I'm simply too lazy to list up every single proof and hints of NaruSaku.
> For that, there is already  which sums it up better than I ever could.




lol, now you are simply posting links to so called "evidence".

I have read Mizura's "Holy narusaku-pedia" and it gives no solid proof or evidence of a romantic relationship between the two.

So many fans are quick to assume that it is some solid chunk of good narusaku wisdom, when in fact it is the sole opinion of one fan. Let alone, the sheer length of the thing has people fooled into believing it is some holy fact book for the pairing.

All the essay manages to prove is what we have already known: Naruto and Sakura are close comrades/friends. We did not need a 40k+ word beast of an essay to tell us this.

And on top of that, she tries to use real life Dr.Phil type examples on dating and relationships in that essay, as well as tries to strike down naruhina and sasusaku in the essay as well.



phoenixblood said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your posts never cease to amaze me. <3


----------



## scerpers (Sep 10, 2007)

Aldric said:


> They had development 200 chapters ago. And since then? Jack shit. Also what's that stuff about Sakura needing 200 chapters to change her perception of Naruto? She stopped hating him quite fast. I don't know what the fuck this has to do with anything btw.
> 
> And yeah, why wouldn't he keep it for comedy? I thought you guys had no problem dismissing Naruto/Sakura as comic relief, but somehow NUNUNUNNARUTO KUN *faints* LOL HINATA Y U FAINT??? is SERIOUS BUSINESS? Yeah. How about no.
> 
> ...



Holy shit your a idiot lawl! 

For some reason I keep thinking yours NaruSaku tard


----------



## Pia-chan (Sep 10, 2007)

NaruSaku.
Has not sense for the characters development, not for Sakura, nor for Naruto.
We don't know if Sakura really lost her love feelings towards Sasuke. But now some people are pretty sure that now because she's starting to appreciate Naruto more is falling for him. oh yeah.
I just don't see them together. Well this is just my opinion, but i hate when the characters are very seemed, they even seem be brothers or relatives. Just see as their eyes are almost equal even their personalities. Just... no! I prefer the complements. I would say more things but i'm not good with english, so... that's all...

Ah i didn't put NejiHina, KibaHina or LeeSaku... well i missed it but... i think is not really necessary... what are they doing in the poll? xD it's obvious those pairing are not going to happen.


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 10, 2007)

Aldric said:


> Errrr... HELLO? Sakura was 12 year old. WHAT A CRIME AGAINST LOGIC IT WOULD BE TO IMPLY A 12 YEAR OLD SCHOOLGIRL HAS IMMATURE FEELINGS.



so wait, a 12 year old can be sent into an A-rank mission, be sent into a ninja war, kill another ninja, etc. (in regards to both Rin and Sakura. Rin had feelings for Kakashi as I do recall.)

but they cannot truly love another person without it being considered "immature"? That logic fails.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 10, 2007)

You know Aldric, for someone who claims not to be NaruSaku, you made a good attempt to try and shoot down NaruHina and SasuSaku, but to no avail.

Just 2 points...



> SHE MADE HIM SMILE



This was not your usual laughter or huge grin-like face he does if he wants to hide his pain or something along those lines. It was pure...look deeper, you know you see it...you just deny it...but who cares in the longrun, it could very well end up with no pairings at all 



> Naruto sees Hinata as a friend like he sees Chouji, Ino and Lee as friends. There's ZERO hint he could develop romantic feelings for her. The rest is wishful thinking, fanfiction and spinning facts to fit with what you want to happen.



Of course he does. And I bet he's enclosed his true colors onto those friends you mentioned every chance he gets...The "People like you I like....I like you..." means nothing at all, and even THAT is fanmade fiction.

Sure...why not?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 10, 2007)

iBrows said:


> SasuSaku? jkgfkajgfkas the fandom pisses all over it. No, SasuSaku fans, contrary to popular belief, heavy angst does _not_ a good romance make. Sure, maybe in your fanfics where Sasuke is emo and slits his wrists over Sakura and vice versa with Evanescence playing in the background but LOL.


 
Yes, because I, as you so crudely put it, 'piss all over' my own fandom.  
I'm laughing at the way you not only portray Sasuke as an emo but an asexual as well. Generalizing an entire fandom that has very decent writers that you've probably never bothered to look at. Don't get me started on the piles of garbage I've seen that are NaruSaku fics. Perhaps you have never read a decent fic. 

LOL at all of the hypocrites stating that they don't want to get into it, yet they do.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea..This thread is not even worth debating on.I say kibahina,saiino and leesaku[I think kiba got over his crush around the timeskip...]...Did I forget to say narusaku?


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 10, 2007)

Kanky said:


> Yea..This thread is not even worth debating on.I say kibahina,saiino and leesaku[I think kiba got over his crush around the timeskip...]...Did I forget to say narusaku?



I actually like LeeSaku......


I think Lee would treat her 10x better than Naruto ever would.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> This was not your usual laughter or huge grin-like face he does if he wants to hide his pain or something along those lines. It was pure...look deeper, you know you see it...you just deny it...but who cares in the longrun, it could very well end up with no pairings at all



Seriously any sane person (if there's still sane persons visiting this cesspool that is HoU) read this and tell me I'm wrong when I talk about pathetic grasping at straws.

Yeah yeah I know I said I was done. T'was my last reply I swear. OUT


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 10, 2007)

> I actually like LeeSaku......
> 
> 
> I think Lee would treat her 10x better than Naruto ever would.


 
I do too, and I agree. 
---------



> LOL at all of the hypocrites stating that they don't want to get into it, yet they do.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 10, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Yes, because I, as you so crudely put it, 'piss all over' my own fandom.
> I'm laughing at the way you not only portray Sasuke as an emo but an asexual as well. Generalizing an entire fandom that has very decent writers that you've probably never bothered to look at. Don't get me started on the piles of garbage I've seen that are NaruSaku fics. *Perhaps you have never read a decent fic.*



She read mine. 

Or are you saying my fics suck.       

Lol we're so serious, here's some happy post. 



> I do too, and I agree.



Eh? How so? >_>


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Aldric said:


> Seriously any sane person (if there's still sane persons visiting this cesspool that is HoU) read this and tell me I'm wrong when I talk about pathetic grasping at straws.
> 
> Yeah yeah I know I said I was done. T'was my last reply I swear. OUT



So other "opinions" are pathetic and yours is not? 
That extends to everything you say I suppose...
An interesting point you put out


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 10, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Yes, because I, as you so crudely put it, 'piss all over' my own fandom.
> I'm laughing at the way you not only portray Sasuke as an emo but an asexual as well. Generalizing an entire fandom that has very decent writers that you've probably never bothered to look at. Don't get me started on the piles of garbage I've seen that are NaruSaku fics. Perhaps you have never read a decent fic.
> 
> LOL at all of the hypocrites stating that they don't want to get into it, yet they do.



Sasuke kind of is asexual, at least from all he's shown...just saying.


----------



## Pia-chan (Sep 10, 2007)

oi Aldric, thanks for the good rep, i think i deserved it xDDD keep the "good work" : D


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

Aldric said:


> They had development 200 chapters ago. And since then? Jack shit.



So? Do people like and support a pairing only if the characters are shown every single chapter? How boring.



Aldric said:


> Also what's that stuff about Sakura needing 200 chapters to change her perception of Naruto? She stopped hating him quite fast. I don't know what the fuck this has to do with anything btw.



I said "changed her perception" not "went from hating him to treated him like a human being". Sakura stopped hating Naruto long before that. 



Aldric said:


> And yeah, why wouldn't he keep it for comedy?



Why not keep them all if the reason was only for comedy?



Aldric said:


> I thought you guys had no problem dismissing Naruto/Sakura as comic relief, but somehow NUNUNUNNARUTO KUN *faints* LOL HINATA Y U FAINT??? is SERIOUS BUSINESS? Yeah. How about no.



When did I say Hinata fainting is serious?



Aldric said:


> Oh yeah, my bad. Last time they interacted SHE MADE HIM SMILE!!!! She made the hyperactive kid who's cheerful 24H a day smile, what an achievement! I guess Yamato and Sai consoling him in chapter 310 after he failed to do anything against Sasuke means they'll toss his salad then. Silly me, that pairing stuff really is difficult.



Once again, stop putting words in my mouth.  I just pointed that it was not their last interaction, not that it was their last uber romantic lookatmeimcanon interaction.



Aldric said:


> Errrr... HELLO? Sakura was 12 year old. WHAT A CRIME AGAINST LOGIC IT WOULD BE TO IMPLY A 12 YEAR OLD SCHOOLGIRL HAS IMMATURE FEELINGS.



 Then all feelings are inmature! Naruto?s for Sakura, Hinata?s for Naruto, hell, the sibling relationship between Naruto and Sasuke... What does a 12- year old know about love? I mean, its not like they deal with adult stuff such as killing, maiming, stealing, bijuus, wars....



Aldric said:


> Besides, I don't know why you're obsessed with Sakura. I said I didn't see any pairings happening, so no danger, me friend, me not NaruSaku! You can stop talking about it and focus on explaining why Naruto will all of sudden fall for a girl he doesn't care about.



Did I say Naruto will suddenly fall for Hinata? *checks* No, I didn?t. Hinata confessing does not equal Naruhina. It will, however, let Naruto know that Sakura is not the only thing with ovaries his age that doesn?t consider him a nag.
And even if you are not a Narusaku fan, I?ve only seen you diss Naruhina in your posts. I was merely pointing out that what to some is lack of development, to others is pretty important. What I see as a red herring, Narusaku fans see a slowly developed love story.



Aldric said:


> See above.



Ditto.



Aldric said:


> And what does it change exactly?



 Everything.



Aldric said:


> Naruto sees Hinata as a friend like he sees Chouji, Ino and Lee as friends.



No. Naruto likes Hinata for different reasons. I?m not saying he loves her, but he doesn?t like Chouji and Ino because they seek aknowledgement. The only one that has a similar situation is Lee.



Aldric said:


> There's ZERO hint he could develop romantic feelings for her. The rest is wishful thinking, fanfiction and spinning facts to fit with what you want to happen.



 He likes her for the same reason he likes Sakura.  I wouldn?t call that "Zero"



Aldric said:


> It's quite obvious we're nearing the end of the manga and Naruto falling in love with Hinata now would roughly be as good storytelling as Sai becoming a good guy.



That is your opinion. Just like saying Narusaku will be bad writing is my opinion, not a fact.



Aldric said:


> And surely we don't want another "Sai becomes a good guy" twist? Please tell me you don't want another "Sai becomes a good guy" twist.



Sai didn?t "become a good guy". He was never bad, he was just a tool. Was it lame? Yes, it was. Naruhina will be lame if Kishimoto doesn?t develop it right, which can happen considering he is such a crappy writer. I believe he can pull it off, but that?s my opinion.



Aldric said:


> And with that I'm done. Not discussing that shit further.



Whatever you say.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 10, 2007)

kataimiko said:


> I actually like LeeSaku......
> 
> 
> I think Lee would treat her 10x better than Naruto ever would.



Me too!..But it's not happening.Nope..Actually I am a former leesaku tard    ...


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

LeeSaku is cute


----------



## Pia-chan (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah, it's a pain is not going to happen, in my honest opinion... well i did like more LeeTen...


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I picked all of the ones with Sakura in them and KibaHina. First, KibaHina is just not going to happen (I find it a little sickening myself). Second, all of the Sakura ones won't happen unless Kishimoto gets lazy or just wants everyone to have a happy ending. Sasuke has never shown any sign of loving Sakura (he has actually shown signs to the contrary) and Sakura doesn't care about anyone other than Sasuke. I'm pretty sure that she would kill Lee and Naruto just to see Sasuke again (so he can kill her).


----------



## Midnight ♥ (Sep 10, 2007)

> My choice is definitely NaruHina.
> This pairing just fails hard.


Your opinion. Bashing it would make me look like a douche.


> It?s a shame and a sin that those two names are even mentioned together.


. . .

No. I'd say something, but that would be bashing.


> NaruHina lacks development,conversation,panel-time,moments and is just very boring,


Screentime =/= development.

For your development, reread part 1.


> That pairing doesn?t make any sense and I don?t get really people who support them.But preferences are preferences I guess.


Unlike crap like KibaHina and NejiHina that some NaruSakutards sideship for the sole reason of getting Hinata "out of the way" pairing-wise, NaruHina actually has development. Like I said, reread part 1. Anyone who says it's crack is a moron. <__<


> Hinata is too fugly,weird,weak,fat and has nothing in common with Naruto.She is a stalker.


-It's your opinion if you think she's "fugly." 

-Wierd, yes, but it's not like she's the ONLY wierdo in Naruto. 

-Weak? Probably not anymore, but strength is no reason to hate a character. If every character in _Naruto_ was judged solely on strength, EVERYONE would be fans of characters like Itachi, Kakashi, and Sasuke and Hinata wouldn't have the massive fanbase she has right now. 

-Fat? No. She probably weighs like 110 or so, which isn't a lot. What, does she have to go anorexic or something?

-Nothing in common with Naruto? You mean OTHER than the fact that both are losers, both want to become stronger to impress someone, and both try their hardest to achieve their goals, among other things I can't think of at the moment?

Their personalities are their only difference.

-And finally, Hinata is NOT a stalker. All of her so-called "stalking" was filler, and even then, the only time she really stalked Naruto was in the Onbu filler episode.

Once in a filler episode automatically makes her a stalker? How . . . lame. 


> Even Naruto thinks that she is a weirdo.


. . . but a person like her he really likes. 


> He just pitys her because she cannot defend herself and can?t express herself.That?s about it.Great couple and romance.-sarcasm-


. . . Oh, fuck, no you didn't. 

Naruto does NOT pity Hinata. He has NEVER expressed pity for her. In fact, he is the catalyst for her theme to change herself. If anything, he actually ENCOURAGES her to change.

Now Sakura, on the other hand, pities Naruto, because he's a Jinchuuriki. You call THAT a "great couple and romance?"



> Naruto doesn?t even know that she exists.She is just a side character and people pair them together just because they talked 1 or 2 times in part 1 and just because Hinata admires him.


Funny you should say that, because he recognized her right away when they reunited in chapter 282. 

And we pair them together, because . . . eh, I'm too lazy to say why. If you even bother, try and find the time to read our "Why we like NaruHina essays"


> And the most of the NaruHina 'tards' and Anti-NaruSaku tards(I'm not talking about every NaruHina-fan and about the fans who are not tards) just attack other people who doesn?t share the same opinion as them and they do that not on their owns they attack people in groups.What?s that?Do these 'tards' feel themselves strong or great after doing such a meaningless and unnecessary thing?!Hmm,maybe but it's just pitiful.


Not one person in there is a "tard."

A tard who do exactly as you said: attack someone for seemingly no reason or because they don't like the opinions of others. This is called "debating", which is way different. 


> I read through some older pages of this thread here and was shocked how some 'tards' attacked some NaruSaku-Fans just because they mentioned their opinions and shared NaruSaku-information sources which they themselves demanded from NaruSaku-Fans that badly.And I also think that those people who attack others just because they have their own opinion are about 14-16 years old I mean they are still little children who lack self-confidence.
> I mean when you can't deal with other people's opinions and with proofs then just stay out of this thread!


Again, this is "debating." Nobody is bashing anything. >__>

And, by the way, age doesn't determine intelligence.


> I think that they do that because they can?t take it that NaruHina hadn?t any moments in part 2.Hinata appeared 2x times and that was it.


Actually, it had one. The reunion in chapter 282, which, by the way, contained a foreshadowing of Hinata's confession with her quote of "I'm not ready . . ."

But being an anti-Hinatard, all you care about is Hinata fainting, because it apparently shows she hasn't changed at all over 2.5 years, I guess.

And Hinata's still with Team Konoha. It's not like they'll never get back to them, and Hinata isn't magically going to disappear, either. 
---
I'm only here to post this and say that I voted for everything except NaruHina, SasuSaku, and ChouIno. I am not getting involved in this. >__>


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Sep 10, 2007)

You tell 'em Midnight. Now that I have seen this, I will back you up next time. 

Those guys are just jealous of NaruHina because it has the best chance of happening and it screws with their idea that the main guy and main girl should always be together. That is why they try to poke fun at Hinata. The jealousy factor is much more in girls because a lot of them are jealous that she is almost perfect.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 10, 2007)

KageBoy said:


> You tell 'em Midnight. Now that I have seen this, I will back you up next time.
> 
> Those guys are just jealous of NaruHina because it has the best chance of happening and it screws with their idea that the main guy and main girl should always be together. That is why they try to poke fun at Hinata. The jealousy factor is much more in girls because a lot of them are jealous that she is almost perfect.



 

You cannot be serious, but if you are:

Don't flatter yourself. NaruHina doesn't have "the best chance" of happening and who the hell would be jealous of Hinata? Trust me, she's not "almost perfect". Far from it, really. Even if she was...why would anyone be jealous of a DRAWING?


----------



## Nunally (Sep 10, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> Don't flatter yourself. NaruHina doesn't have "the best chance" of happening



Naruto x Ramen Man has the best chance of happening.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 10, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> Naruto x Ramen Man has the best chance of happening.





It's official.

Naruto x Ramen Man is my OTP.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 10, 2007)

KageBoy said:


> You tell 'em Midnight. Now that I have seen this, I will back you up next time.
> 
> Those guys are just jealous of NaruHina because it has the best chance of happening and it screws with their idea that the main guy and main girl should always be together. That is why they try to poke fun at Hinata. The jealousy factor is much more in girls because a lot of them are jealous that she is almost perfect.



How did you know!?


----------



## Nunally (Sep 10, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> It's official.
> 
> Naruto x Ramen Man is my OTP.



But Naruto x Ramen and Ramen Man x Ramen are canon too, so it's an OT3.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 10, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> But Naruto x Ramen and Ramen Man x Ramen are canon too, so it's an OT3.



.....you're joking! 

My OTP became canon!  And my OT3 too!


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Sep 10, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> Naruto x Ramen Man has the best chance of happening.



Actually, I'm thinking more along the lines of Naruto X Ayame (Ramen Girl). He isn't gay, so that would be more perfect for him.

Anyway, greensharpies, it has a lot more chance than NaruSaku. Sakura is always being mean to him, unless she is pitying him. Even though he saved her life multiple times in Part 1, she doesn't treat him nicely once (without an ulterior motive) until sometime in the manga (meaning it still hasn't happened in the anime yet). If Naruto wasn't a retard, he would have hooked up with Hinata in early Part 1. And, Hinata is strong, cute, hot, nice, and fun. Sakura is weak, ugly, mean, and no fun at all.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 10, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> .....you're joking!
> 
> My OTP became canon!  And my OT3 too!



Not yet, but Ramen will bring them together.

Their feelings will be confronted.

It's guaranteed, they've been there for him since he was young.

That's right, Ramen Man, Ramen >>>>>>>>>>>>> Sakura and Hinata.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 10, 2007)

KageBoy said:


> You tell 'em Midnight. Now that I have seen this, I will back you up next time.
> 
> Those guys are just jealous of NaruHina because it has the best chance of happening and it screws with their idea that the main guy and main girl should always be together. That is why they try to poke fun at Hinata. The jealousy factor is much more in girls because a lot of them are jealous that she is almost perfect.


holy fuck you got me there

i'm so jealous of naruhina

i just can't take it


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 10, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> It's official.
> 
> Naruto x Ramen Man is my OTP.



OMG I know.  Naruto x Ramen Guy is already canon, fuck all the other pairings. 

NaruSaku is just crack, that's why I like it.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

Naruto x Ramen is already canon.

Just like SaiPenis

Isuzu, as much as I hate Narusaku, the only crack in it are the cracks in Naruto´s bone structure. 

*dodges kunais*


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 10, 2007)

KageBoy said:


> You tell 'em Midnight. Now that I have seen this, I will back you up next time.
> 
> Those guys are just jealous of NaruHina because it has the best chance of happening and it screws with their idea that the main guy and main girl should always be together. That is why they try to poke fun at Hinata. The jealousy factor is much more in girls because a lot of them are jealous that she is almost perfect.



Best chance of happening?? Where the crap is your freaking proof. WE narusaku fans have been giving alot of proof but all you guys do is try to find faults in it. But where is you rproof.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 10, 2007)

HAHAHAHA...Best chance, Midnight?  It seems you are the one who feels threatened by NarutoxSakura (even though you are not showing it) because why would you say that NarutoxHinata has the best chance when even though Hinata finally teamed up with Naruto like it seems that you actually think Naruto likes her that way... and nothing happened! 

Kishimoto-san could have used that scene where Kakashi said in front of Team 8 that Naruto is a jinchurikii and showed Team 8's concerning faces or questioned look but did he..?  No....NarutoxHinata needs way more than that to develop romantically speaking (especially from Naruto's side and he has shown no interest on her).


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 10, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Naruto x Ramen is already canon.
> 
> Just like SaiPenis
> 
> ...



And that is why I respect you.

God, seriously, though.

The only pairing that has any chance of happening in the entire series...

Hanabi x Moegi.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

The sad thing is that Sasunaru has the best chance of happening.

That´s because yaoi sells more than het.



Isuzu said:


> And that is why I respect you.







Isuzu said:


> God, seriously, though.
> 
> The only pairing that has any chance of happening in the entire series...
> 
> Hanabi x Moegi.



that´s hot.

But AnkoHanabi is more canon.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 10, 2007)

KageBoy said:


> Actually, I'm thinking more along the lines of Naruto X Ayame (Ramen Girl). He isn't gay, so that would be more perfect for him.
> 
> Anyway, greensharpies, it has a lot more chance than NaruSaku. Sakura is always being mean to him, unless she is pitying him. Even though he saved her life multiple times in Part 1, she doesn't treat him nicely once (without an ulterior motive) until sometime in the manga (meaning it still hasn't happened in the anime yet). If Naruto wasn't a retard, he would have hooked up with Hinata in early Part 1. And, Hinata is strong, cute, hot, nice, and fun. Sakura is weak, ugly, mean, and no fun at all.



:rofl

Oh, of course it has a better chance than Narusaku!  After all, she made Naruto SMILE, didn't she? 

Sakura is not being "mean" to Naruto. It's called slapstick comedy.

Naruto doesn't like Hinata, whether he is a retard or not, he isn't attracted to her. So I guess he's a retard because he doesn't like her? 

Yeah, Hinata sure is fun. Because fainting and stuttering and saying nothing at all is just a blast. 

Sakura is weak? lol, right, please read part 2 over again. Sakura is mean? She's a tsundere character. Ugly? Opinion.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 10, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> And that is why I respect you.
> 
> God, seriously, though.
> 
> ...



Only because ZetsuHana and PakkunMoegi are canon.

Then ZetsuHanaPakkunMoegi Fourgy.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 10, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> The sad thing is that Sasunaru has the best chance of happening.
> 
> That?s because yaoi sells more than het.



 I don't like SasuNaru though. T_T



> that?s hot.
> 
> But AnkoHanabi is more canon.



But the most canon of all...

Ayame x Sakura.

*wrote that*


----------



## Nunally (Sep 10, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> But the most canon of all...
> 
> Ayame x Sakura.
> 
> *wrote that*



Link me nao.

Kabuto, this isn't spam.  This...is...

SPAAAAAAAAAAAARTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

See not happening, all of them, but if one had to happen, I already stated.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 10, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> Link me nao.



lol I'll PM it to you? 

NaruSaku FTW


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 10, 2007)

Sasunaru 

Fuck all other pairings. It's NaruRamenguy, ZetsuHanabi and PakkunMoegi. Why are we still fighting over pairings? It's been made clear these three pairings are canon.


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Sep 10, 2007)

Aldric is officially the king of Narutard antagonizers.

Seriously guys, "So Sakura can't fall in true love because she's immature?" Applying true love to a comic about prepubescent retards isn't a particularly intelligent thing to do.


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 10, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> lol I'll PM it to you?
> 
> NaruSaku FTW



KureAnko FTW


----------



## Nunally (Sep 10, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> Sasunaru
> 
> Fuck all other pairings. It's NaruRamenguy, ZetsuHanabi and PakkunMoegi. Why are we still fighting over pairings? It's been made clear these three pairings are canon.



And everyone still has their hands in case they get lonely.

PM me.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 10, 2007)

Needless2say said:


> KureAnko FTW





KureHina ish better, IMO


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> :rofl
> 
> Oh, of course it has a better chance than Narusaku!  After all, she made Naruto SMILE, didn't she?
> 
> Sakura is not being "mean" to Naruto. It's called slapstick comedy.



And to some is getting quite boring and lame, but that´s an opinion. sag



greensharpies said:


> Naruto doesn't like Hinata, whether he is a retard or not, he isn't attracted to her. So I guess he's a retard because he doesn't like her?



Since when like = attraction?

When we say Naruto likes Hinata it´s because he likes her as a friend. No sane Naruhina fan would say Naruto loves her or is attracted to her.



greensharpies said:


> Yeah, Hinata sure is fun. Because fainting and stuttering and saying nothing at all is just a blast.



Just like acting like you are PMSing 24/7 is so much fun.  Two can play that game. Some find Hinata more interesting than Sakura and viceversa, not everyone is going to think alike. That doesn´t mean that one opinion is wrong and the other is right.



greensharpies said:


> Sakura is weak? lol, right, please read part 2 over again.



Well... I personally don´t consider her weak, but would if they have to compare her to Sasuke and Naruto. I can´t blame her, considering they are powerhouses with hidden powers and she is a normal girl. At least as normal as you can get.



greensharpies said:


> Sakura is mean? She's a tsundere character.



Some consider tsunderes to be pretty mean.

I find them boring. But Sakura is not 100% Tsundere (thank God)



greensharpies said:


> Ugly? Opinion.



Indeed. Just like people saying Hinata is a fat ugly bitch is pure opinion. :3



Isuzu said:


> I don't like SasuNaru though. T_T



And I don´t like PakkunSakura, but that doesn´t make it any less canon! 

XD



Isuzu said:


> But the most canon of all...
> 
> Ayame x Sakura.
> 
> *wrote that*



Hell no! 

AnkoIno

Because I say so. .ninja


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 10, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> KureHina ish better, IMO


true


----------



## Nunally (Sep 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





gabzilla said:


> And to some is getting quite boring and lame, but that´s an opinion. sag
> 
> 
> 
> ...






This post is phail, there was no mention of ZetsuHanaPakkunMoegi's canon.  Or other good canon. I expected more from you, Gabzilla.


----------



## Charu (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmmm...let's see.
Everything except:
-NaruHina
-SasuSaku
-5% LeeSaku
-30%ChoujiIno

Hm? AnkoHina is teh pwnage.





Aldric said:


> Blablabla wall of text blablablablablabla reaching blablablablablablaaaa NARUTO AND SASUKE WILL MAGICALLY FALL IN LOVE WITH GIRLS THEY DONT GIVE TWO SHITS ABOUT BECAUSE THATS THE WAY IT IS IN MY SHITTY SHOJOSblablablablablabBLAH



Hehe, why should you care anyways if all
you do is ignore these things, and don't even give a
crap about trying to understand? Besides, you take things
too literally and miss the point. 



Hananoshi said:


> Eh? How so? >_>



Lee? Compared to Naruto?
Well, for one thing, Naruto usually isn't honest around
Sakura, and vice versa. Lee is as honest as can be.
If Sakura treats Naruto with pity (when she found out
about the Nine-tailed demon), which Naruto
doesn't like at all, I don't think Naruto would
really like to stay long with her.
Lee, the honest boy he is, said he'd
protect her with his life, and is immediately one
of his precious people. Yeah, it may be a big crush,
but he doesn't mind. She's the only girl who probably
interacted with him that much (except for Tenten maybe,
but she's Neji's property ).

But still, if Sasuke comes back, SasuSaku is still
more possible than LeeSaku. LeeSaku isn't just that much likely.



gabzilla said:


> LeeSaku is cute



Indeed xD



KageBoy said:


> Well, I picked all of the ones with Sakura in them and KibaHina. First, KibaHina is just not going to happen (I find it a little sickening myself). Second, all of the Sakura ones won't happen unless Kishimoto gets lazy or just wants everyone to have a happy ending. Sasuke has never shown any sign of loving Sakura (he has actually shown signs to the contrary) and Sakura doesn't care about anyone other than Sasuke. I'm pretty sure that she would kill Lee and Naruto just to see Sasuke again (so he can kill her).




Dude, who said Sakura doesn't care about anyone else?
She has friends, so she cares about others...
Do you hate pink that much? 



sweetmelissa said:


> Agreed with you completely.
> 
> That’s my own opinion people so just don’t attack me like rabbits ok?We are living in a free country and everyone has his/her opinion:



We know, we know, and it's actually fun. ZabuHaku FTW!
It's just that some of them are completely pointless &
unnecessary (in a bad way), and some were made to really just
annoy peeps here. Also, we try to object because we want others
to see why we have points, and we want others to think are
not just completely unreasonable.



> My choice is definitely NaruHina.
> This pairing just fails hard.
> It’s a shame and a sin that those two names are even mentioned together.
> NaruHina lacks development,conversation,panel-time,moments and is just very boring,
> That pairing doesn’t make any sense and I don’t get really people who support them.


You don't get it because you don't even bother.
lacking panel-time doesn't mean it lacks development.
Besides, development doesn't always have to be
in every single chapter/book to be canon.



> Hinata is too fugly,weird,weak,fat and has nothing in common with Naruto.She is a stalker.
> Even Naruto thinks that she is a weirdo.



You seriously have no idea what's been going
on in Part 1, concerning their interaction...



> He just pitys her because she cannot defend herself and can’t express herself.That’s about it.Great couple and romance.-sarcasm-



'Pity' and 'Naruto' does not go together...at all.
Naruto believed Hinata as a strong person, who really had
a chance of beating Neji. How could he pity her?
The only "pity" in here was when Sakura felt that
way when she had found out about Kyuubi. Tsk tsk tsk.



> And the most of the NaruHina 'tards' and Anti-NaruSaku tards(I'm not talking about every NaruHina-fan and about the fans who are not tards) just attack other people who doesn’t share the same opinion as them and they do that not on their owns they attack people in groups.What’s that?Do these 'tards' feel themselves strong or great after doing such a meaningless and unnecessary thing?!Hmm,maybe but it's just pitiful.
> I read through some older pages of this thread here and was shocked how some 'tards' attacked some NaruSaku-Fans just because they mentioned their opinions and shared NaruSaku-information sources which they *themselves* demanded from NaruSaku-Fans that *badly*.And I also think that those people who attack others just because they have their own opinion are about 14-16 years old I mean they are still little children who lack *self-confidence*.


Well then, ignore those tards.
And these attackers of which you speak...
they may actually have more experience than you think.
Not everybody lives the same lives here.



> I mean when you can't deal with other people's opinions and with proofs then just stay out of this thread!
> I think that they do that because they can’t take it that NaruHina hadn’t any moments in part 2.Hinata appeared 2x times and that was it.



You're completely missing the point...
and it seems that you base things on quantity,
and not the quality, which is really the most important
thing that matters.
Heck, take Dragonball Z for example. Chi-Chi, Goku's wife, has
probably had less interaction with Goku than Hinata had with
Naruto, before they married each other, and yet they find
themselves totally satisfied with their love life.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 10, 2007)

Needless2say said:


> true



Sweet. Now...

I don't want this to turn into a spam fest..

Oh wait it already kinda has.


----------



## Garnetstar311 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a huge problem I have with some of the NaruHina fanatics, and for any pairing fanatic for that matter - those who love to turn their opinions into what they think is factual. 

Now, I'm not biast on any pair in particular, although I do have my preferences. I've however asked this again and again, where is the evidence supporting ANY developing chemistry between Naruto and Hinata (since this seems to be the current topic here.) 

Again there is absolutely nothing wrong with hoping that your favorite pair would eventually turn official. If you truly support NaruHina, NaruSaku, SasuSaku, LeeSaku, WHATEVER it be, thats awesome and your entitled to your opinion. But for gods sakes, have some evidence or factual observations to based your arguments on, and by that I mean exclude your "personal speculations" because thats just exactly what it is, personal speculation and not factual. 

It would perhaps also be nice if some people learned to support their pairing without having to bash others (or other characters) because not only does it make you look in the wrong, it doesn't help your cause whatsoever either. Play nice, we all share different opinions and thats what makes everyone unique.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Bleh! AnkoHinaKure is teh win 

That could apply for KakaAnkoHinaNaru as well, and others, but that's hardly the constructive fuel we're giving to this thread right now 

Aaaand charu joins the fun! 
Hey there! 

@Garnetstar311 : Well then, we might as well all give up NOW, since all we have is speculation until this point. ALL essays and All posts/comments/counters/arguments are made on speculation that the general fandom has extracted from the manga. Therefore, is it safe to assume that this will not repeat itself simply because we work in speculation? I doubt it, no matter how much it saddens me to say so.
Unless we see a kiss, and/or confession from the characters that each of our OTPs contain, all is speculation. Like the saying goes : Guilty until proven otherwise.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> This post is phail, there was no mention of ZetsuHanaPakkunMoegi's canon.  Or other good canon. I expected more from, you, Gabzilla.



Do I need to mention it?  Anybody with a brain knows the canonicity (¿?) of it cannot be denied. 

AnkoIno is canon.  They wear fishnets! What other proof do you need?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 10, 2007)

charu-san said:


> Hm? AnkoHina is teh pwnage.
> 
> Hmmm...let's see.
> Everything except:
> ...


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 10, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Do I need to mention it?  Anybody with a brain knows the canonicity (??) of it cannot be denied.
> 
> AnkoIno is canon.  They wear fishnets! What other proof do you need?



wellz Hinata and Anko both have jackets and fishnets underneath it!

i call it canon


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 10, 2007)

The problem with Goku and Chichi was that the series had absolutely no experience with romance. 

No one actually _cares_...

Okay, I take that back. XD

But most people who like it...don't...care? XD


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 10, 2007)

What about SasukexSai (henge scene)?


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> What about SasukexSai (henge scene)?



That's canon as well, because Sakura supports it 

Scarya** girl fantasies


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 10, 2007)

True !


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 10, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> That's canon as well, because Sakura supports it



Nuff said. 

Anything Sakura likes is canon.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 10, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Sweet. Now...
> 
> I don't want this to turn into a spam fest..
> 
> Oh wait it already kinda has.



Spam > Fighting. 

Thank you for the PM.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 10, 2007)

I just hope it is not IrukaxKakashi next........Because I already see a lot of that in Japanese websites....*Shudders*....


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 10, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> Spam > Fighting.
> 
> Thank you for the PM.



dat r trooth.

and ur welcome.


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Sep 10, 2007)

Crack pairings in general will not happen. lol Like NejiSaku gaaIno and so on. 




> Second Sasuke/Sakura. Ok, ill admit that by far I am no expert of love, but not once have I seen the slightest inidication of romance between the two. Sasuke did admit that Sakura was a friend,however anything beyond that I cannot see. Sakura the feelings are obvious for Sasuke Pre-Time skip, but completely one sided. Post I don't know.


 
I totally agree. And it's the same with NaruSaku for me, anyways.
And since I'm on the subject of Team 7; A relationship within team 7 would be stupid because it would hinder the team as a whole.





> First off NenjixTenTen. This pairing is the one that baffles me the most. I mean why should those two end up together, where in the manga or anime is there a nod toward this. From what I see is that for Neji (Pre-Timeskip) there was feelings of comadership at best. Even post this is true, but anything beyond that I dont see it.


 
It's because they're on the same team and are somewhat "close" that's usually why people pair them up.


----------



## Charu (Sep 10, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> You guys need to stop running to part 1 for everything because that is only the past and feelings and opinions have changed. Sure hinata still loves him but where is your proof on naruto


When did I say Naruto loved her?



> Can we have some information on why you think naruto likes her?



Hmmm...

*Spoiler*: _Here ya go..._ 










			
				Needless2say said:
			
		

> wellz Hinata and Anko both have jackets and fishnets underneath it!
> 
> i call it canon



 Undeniable Truth!!!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 10, 2007)

I think he meant romantically speaking....He said, "I like people like you" not "I like you..."  And right after that....and the Chuunin Exams....he stopped thinking about her altogether...


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

Needless2say said:


> wellz Hinata and Anko both have jackets and fishnets underneath it!
> 
> i call it canon



That means AnkoInoHina is canon. 

So is SakuKarin. Because boots and stockings = love

Would that mean GamaNaru is canon? They both wear orange after all.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 10, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> That means AnkoInoHina is canon.
> 
> So is SakuKarin. Because boots and stockings = love
> 
> Would that mean GamaNaru is canon? They both wear orange after all.



Shut up, everything's canon, it's just a big orgy. 

That'd be totally hawt 

Ya know what I like...?

Sakura x Naruto x Hinata.



That is smex worthy.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 10, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> That means AnkoInoHina is canon.
> 
> So is SakuKarin. Because boots and stockings = love
> 
> Would that mean GamaNaru is canon? They both wear orange after all.



GamaNaruTobiObi?



YamaSakuKaka, JuuSakuSasu, NaruSakuSasu, KakaSakuSasu.  So hot.


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Sep 10, 2007)

Lotsa orgies!!!  Someone call Kishi!


----------



## Levithian (Sep 10, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I think he meant romantically speaking....He said, "I like people like you" not "I like you..."  And right after that....and the Chuunin Exams....he stopped thinking about her altogether...



Still, that says to me ''she is his type''....


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Shut up, everything's canon, it's just a big orgy.



OneTrueVillage + Akatsuki FTW! 



Isuzu said:


> That'd be totally hawt
> 
> Ya know what I like...?
> 
> ...



NaruHinaKiba

Or better yet...

SasuNarukoKiba

Or even better...

AnkoAllGirls.





Hananoshi said:


> GamaNaruTobiObi?
> 
> 
> 
> YamaSakuKaka, JuuSakuSasu, NaruSakuSasu, KakaSakuSasu.  So hot.



KakaSakuSasu FTW


----------



## Charu (Sep 10, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I think he meant romantically speaking....He said, "I like people like you" not "I like you..."  And right after that....and the Chuunin Exams....he stopped thinking about her altogether...



Well then, no, he does not like her romantically.
.
.
.
But I must point out that the way he feels about Sakura
ain't romantically either.


Anko+allgirls...
beyond hawt.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 10, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Still, that says to me ''she is his type''....



 And that's fine.

When I first read it, I interpreted it as, "I accept you, you're the kind of person I hold respect for". To each his own.


----------



## TLCgurl5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Any of these couples could happen (even though I wouldn't like some to happen)

But to be honest NaruHina is as possible as NaruSaku people may say,"she doesn't have enough screentime so she can't be with Naruto" or "Sakura always beats Naruto up so it can't be love"

But to be honest I see both relationships as a deep friendship, both girls care or Naruto.

Sakura's relationship deepens because of being of the same team as Naruto

Hinata's relationship with him deepens because of her admiration, and his encouragement.

both girls have potential is all I'm saying, meh these aren't my forums to debate 


Anys I don't like the thought of Ino with anyone but Shikamaru or..ehehehe Hidan, and maybe Naruto and if you wanna know they seem to have moments as well.

And Sakura I really really want her to be with Sai



And another thing Naruto seems like a woman attracter I mean about every girl falls for him.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 10, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> And that's fine.
> 
> When I first read it, I interpreted it as, "I accept you, you're the kind of person I hold respect for". To each his own.



Its a point of compatibility...


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 10, 2007)

> No one actually _cares_...


 
I did. I loved DBZ. <3

Though I was a little lax on the obsession of romance...I just like blood/gore/flying body parts/angst/sadism/overexaggerated battle scenes that are so corny you have to laugh/Vegeta. 

What I don't like: *Cheesy Epiphanies.*


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 10, 2007)

Kanky said:


> Me too!..But it's not happening.Nope..Actually I am a former leesaku tard    ...





gabzilla said:


> LeeSaku is cute



yeah...I know it isn't going to happen...but it doesn't stop me from liking it.


there is just something noble about how Lee treats Sakura.



charu-san said:


> Well then, no, he does not like her romantically.
> .
> .
> .
> ...




I hate to say it, but I agree with you on all points.

*dodges tomatoes thrown by naruhina fans*


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, I agree that Naruto doesn't see Hinata romantically...

 yet.


----------



## _Kimimaro_ (Sep 10, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> Oh, I agree that Naruto doesn't see Hinata romantically...
> 
> yet.



I agree, it's a question of time.


----------



## ChibiKibi (Sep 11, 2007)

Ah the big question of *"does Naruto see Hinata romantically?"* 
This question is usually one of the ones that sparks a pairing war.  But I'm glad that most of the people here are civilized enough to maturely imput their opinions in a calm manner!  *Good job everyone!* 

All right **cracks knuckles*, *here goes.  I am indeed a dedicated NaruSaku fan, but i'm also willing to open my mind to other ideas.  *I'll just type some insight on the topic based on my pov:*

I personally don't think that Naruto has any romantic (KEY WORD: ROMANTIC) feelings for her because he simply hasn't shown any (at least, I think...correct me if i'm wrong??)  Has he shown he respects her? Yes.  Does he regard her as a friend? Is he willing to support her?  Why yes and yes.  I won't deny the fact that Naruto indeed thinks she's a chill person, "I like people like you!" nor the fact that his opinion of her has improved during the Chuunin arc.  That's completely true, i won't try to run from that fact.   However, nothing beyond that has revealed that he likes her like that....but i won't say it's COMPLETELY ruled out.  Although I'm very attached to my NaruSaku-ness, i'll still admit it has its chances.  But to make it happen, Kishimoto would have to definitely give Hinata more screen time, break down whatever Sakura has shown for Naruto, and dedicate a section of the manga to Naruto and Hinata getting to know each other.  Naruto does know Hinata, but probably more of an "acquaintance" thing.  To work their relationship to everything he has been through with Sakura would require some time, but yeah, it's all up to Kishi  

*As far as NaruSaku.....*
There are a lot of reasons why I like this pairing  I think what turns a lot of people off about it is either the fact that Sakura treated him harshly before the timeskip and people are still mentally scarred, or that she didn't/doesn't treat him with what he deserves, or....that they think she's still into Sasuke like before, or maybe the fandom or something  (But there are actually a lot of NaruSaku fans that are nice! Really! ) Whatever the reason, the bare-boned truth is that Naruto does like Sakura.  It's been revealed in episode 3, and it's pretty obvious that he still does   No matter what others say to him, nor what she does to him, she's still his "Sakura-chan".  Nothing seems to phase him of that.  He likes her because she's like this.  And no matter what, she always seems to have a special place in his heart.  I think that's part of what draws me to it.  Also, the fact that they are really close.  She might hit him or jump him from time to time, but they actually have a nice close-ness.  They actually respect each other as friends, teammates, etc, and it's fun to see them interact ~

*So as of now, I say: *
I don't see NaruHina happening at this stage in time.  But I'm not saying that it will never occur, just that it is probably not right at this point (plus with all the Akatsuki/Uchiha-showdown business in the air, it would be difficult for any pairing for that matter to elevate xD)

...end rant!  *prepared with a shield from NaruHina fans*


----------



## animewacer (Sep 11, 2007)

i think that they all have a possibility of happing if certen events where to take place. It just all about which one gets that big push first. the least likely for me would have to be LeeSaku i just think it would be the hardest to pull off


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Since when like = attraction?
> 
> When we say Naruto likes Hinata it´s because he likes her as a friend. No sane Naruhina fan would say Naruto loves her or is attracted to her.
> 
> ...



Gabzy, Gabzy, Gabzy... Gabzy, Gabzy, Gabzy...

- Like is not attraction you're right.

- Uh... Re-read the topic. Everytime someone mentions his feelings for here they use the "I like people like you" as primary evidence...

-Tsundere characters are "a personality that is initially combative, but becomes loving and emotionally vulnerable" And that pretty much describes Sakura on the pin.

And I find tsundere characters fun IMO, because you can write so many comedic situations without being sexist and dumbing the character.

-Yeah Hinata just hides under tons of clothes... The only real fat about her is her breasts... (Same with all women, because Breasts are made of fat.)



charu-san said:


> If Sakura treats Naruto with pity (when she found out
> about the Nine-tailed demon),
> 
> 
> ...




Sigh... she finally understood, and thus grew concerned with him. This is pity:

"Pity is an emotion that almost always results from an encounter with a real or perceived unfortunate, injured, or pathetic creature. A person experiencing pity will experience a combination of intense sorrow and mercy for the person or creature, often giving the pitied some kind of aid, physical help, and/or financial assistance. Although pity may be confused with compassion, empathy or sympathy, pity is different from any of these."

First: It's called DRAGONBALL not DBZ, the entire series is called Dragonball. DBZ is the anime version of the second part of Dragonball. It's sort of like calling the entire series of Naruto, Naruto Shippuden.

Second: Yes but the reason Goku/Bulma didn't work was Son Goku was way younger than Bulma, while ChiChi was the same age... THAT and Chichi basicly was set up with Goku, by both her and her dad. The only differences between GokuChichi and NaruHina is that there is no solid proof they will end up in the end and the characters of Naruto and Son are different, as well as Chichi and Hinata. Chichi is a tsundere, her sweet side was shown in her young stage and when Son Goku accepted the proposal but Chichi has shown she holds tsundere characteristics.



charu-san said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here ya go..._
> 
> ...



And thus I bring up Gabzy's quote:


gabzilla said:


> Since when like = attraction?





FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Still, that says to me ''she is his type''....



Really? If she is his type why is he still chasing after Sakura who clearly isn't? =P



charu-san said:


> Well then, no, he does not like her romantically.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Here we go...

 (In Japan, vowing to protect someone is a proclomation of love. In Rurouni Kenshin, vows to protect were made but the utterence of the word love is no where to be seen.)

 (If he didn't like her romanticly, why would he mention that?)

Those are just two examples. =3 The first one was also mentioned in part two. ("If you want to find Sasuke and want to protect Sakura")



Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I did. I loved DBZ. <3



URRRGGGH!!!! **Copy & Paste** It's called DRAGONBALL not DBZ, the entire series is called Dragonball. DBZ is the anime version of the second part of Dragonball. It's sort of like calling the entire series of Naruto, Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 11, 2007)

AngryMouse said:
			
		

> URRRGGGH!!!! **Copy & Paste** It's called DRAGONBALL not DBZ, the entire series is called Dragonball. DBZ is the anime version of the second part of Dragonball. It's sort of like calling the entire series of Naruto, Naruto Shippuden.



Would you chill already? We know the series is called DB, the Z is part 2, we know perfectly well.And it happened in part 2 of DB, therefore, we call it DBZ.

Anime makes easier to refer to, just like we refer to part 2 as Shippuden.



> Here we go...
> 
> Chapter 134 (In Japan, vowing to protect someone is a proclomation of love. In Rurouni Kenshin, vows to protect were made but the utterence of the word love is no where to be seen.)



Oh yeah, as if Sasuke had not JUST given him the wake-up call he needed to do that. "I don't want to see an important person die in front of me". You cannot deny that it was Sasuke that woke him up from his train of thoughts and GOT the idea on his mind that Sakura was a priority than even his own life at the time (that kinda looked like a downgrade of Sakura's character at the time, though).
Btw....vowing to protect someone means a secret indication that you love him...so the Hokages swing every which way huh? 



> Chapter 143 (If he didn't like her romanticly, why would he mention that?)
> 
> Those are just two examples. =3 The first one was also mentioned in part two. ("If you want to find Sasuke and want to protect Sakura")



While he was still 12, and you (not as in YOU you, you get the drift) claimed that 12 year old schoolgirl feelings are considered immature, somehow, HIS statement becomes of significant relevance...how's that now? 

This could very well interpreted as a NaruSasuSaku hint...lol...

We are the Debaters of the Circle...and these are not Pairing wars...these are all CIRCLE wars!


----------



## silverygreen (Sep 11, 2007)

charu-san---san said:
			
		

> *Here ya go...:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"A person like you... I really like"

...
.....
.......not



*Spoiler*: _Chapter 150_ 





"You're cool mister! My type of guy!"


 


Undeniable Truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..... 




Regarding... Naruto's feelings? How about this...? 

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 3_ 





_[FONT=&quot]?I feel like I understand why I like her.?[/FONT]_


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Sep 11, 2007)

NaruSaku and Leesaku (sorry Simone D: ).. Sorry but i just dont see sakura with them D:


----------



## Juuria (Sep 11, 2007)

I can imagine a lot of pairings happening, even really crack ones. But thats cause my mind is all screwed. 

But there are a few I just don't see.

NaruSaku. Maybe because it doesn't appeal to me or because they just don't go right together. No, your long ass essays don't change my mind.

LeeSaku. As sweet as it could be, I don't see it anymore, meaning post-timeskip.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

silverygreen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 150_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow. XD
Awesome find.
Screw Hinata and Sakura, Naruto wants the Squid-Man!



charu-san said:


> But I must point out that the way he feels about Sakura
> ain't romantically either.


... Are we reading the same manga?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 11, 2007)

silverygreen said:


> "A person like you... I really like"
> 
> ...
> .....
> ...


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 11, 2007)

silverygreen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 150_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said, a Hokage swings EVERY which way 



> Regarding... Naruto's feelings? How about this...?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 3_
> 
> ...



How's not? He then knew that she wanted from Sasuke what he wanted from her. Achnowledgement. MEANING that he had NO idea whatsoever why he liked her in the 1st place...meh...maturity 

@Matrix XZ : Please refrain from using the anime as referrals. You can back that same allegation with the manga panel alone ^^


----------



## phoenixblood (Sep 11, 2007)

ChibiKibi said:


> Although I'm very attached to my NaruSaku-ness, i'll still admit it [NaruHina] has its chances.  But to make it happen, Kishimoto would have to definitely give Hinata more screen time, break down whatever Sakura has shown for Naruto, and dedicate a section of the manga to Naruto and Hinata getting to know each other.  Naruto does know Hinata, but probably more of an "acquaintance" thing.  To work their relationship to everything he has been through with Sakura would require some time, but yeah, it's all up to Kishi



Question: why would Kishi have to break down everything Sakura has shown for Naruto?  Couldn't all her reactions/actions toward him also be because he's a friend, teammate, and precious person to her?  What explicit romantic implication must Kishi take away?  (Sorry if I'm misunderstanding what you meant by "break down")

To me, the only real romantic action that would need some clarification if changed would be Sakura's _confession of her feelings_ to Sasuke.  If Sakura is falling for Naruto now, I'd like to see some clear indication of her view of what she said that night and why she now takes back what she said.  Of course, the same could be said to a lesser degree for Naruto and Hinata's feelings (since they could have easily been dropped, but since not, I'd like to know why if nothing further was done with them - which could be showing it end in rejection from Naruto), but we already got some semblence of that from Naruto in his vebal acknowledgement of how strongly Sakura feels toward Sasuke.

On the screen time issue: that's really up to Kishi.  While I'm sure many NaruHina fans would love to see lots of interaction from them, really, to set a direction, Kishi only need to get them started - Naruto doesn't have to fall madly (and instantly) in love with her to show that he's going to give it a chance.  You don't have to already be in love and ready to marry to consider someone romantically and give dating a shot, and that can be done with minimal screen time if Kishi doesn't want to labor too much on romance (of course he can always do more, but he doesn't have to in order to be sufficient, especially since this isn't exactly a romance drama).  As far as competing with the development/screen time between Naruto and Sakura - I guess I just don't see it as needing to compete.  All Team 7 bonds, no matter how they're defined, get the most screen time and development.  Why would a romantic bond outside of that change anything?  If Hinata doesn't get the same treatment, she can still be shown as gaining some requitted feelings from Naruto.  For example, Naruto-Gaara share a very strong bond based on relating to each other as jinchuuriki, one that pushes Naruto to go kyuubi, yet it had minimal screen time, but that doesn't diminish its value because it can't compete screentime/development-wise.  I just never got this argument.  As a preference, I can understand it, but not how it affects the likelihood.



AngryMouse said:


> Here we go...
> 
> (In Japan, vowing to protect someone is a proclomation of love. In Rurouni Kenshin, vows to protect were made but the utterence of the word love is no where to be seen.)



Then did Sasuke also proclaim his love by expressing aloud that he was willing to sacrifice his life so Naruto can save Sakura?  Or how about when he told Pakkun to take care of Sakura?

I am familiar with what you mean though, however this is a series where many characters want to protect/fight for/sacrifice themselves for others, and it's NOT just for a romantic bond.

Not that I'm arguing Naruto isn't romantically inclined toward Sakura, because there are clear examples that he's interested.  Just saying I think you're misapplying that correlation to how the phrase is used in other series.


----------



## choclait (Sep 11, 2007)

All of them will always remain fan fantasies, honestly. And it's better that way. But the least chances to happening out of all those in the poll would have to be SasuSaku.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 11, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> (In Japan, vowing to protect someone is a proclomation of love. In Rurouni Kenshin, vows to protect were made but the utterence of the word love is no where to be seen.)
> 
> (If he didn't like her romanticly, why would he mention that?)
> 
> Those are just two examples. =3 The first one was also mentioned in part two. ("If you want to find Sasuke and want to protect Sakura")



Lee promised to protect Sakura until his dying day, and did indeed protect her in the FoD. In spite of this, Lee's feelings don't seem to be taken seriously at all by both Kishimoto *and* the fandom... But so much of the fandom seems to think Naruto's feelings are serious business, despite Kishimoto treating his like a joke as well. So how does "Naruto protects Sakura" work as evidence of the seriousness of Naruto's feelings?



silverygreen said:


> "A person like you... I really like"
> 
> ...
> .....
> ...



You do realize that Naruto likes Hinata for the same reason he likes Sakura, right? So if using chapter 150 to dismantle Naruto's opinion of Hinata is a valid argument, you're simultaneously negating Naruto's opinion of Sakura.

Obviously, none of Naruto's feelings should be taken seriously!


----------



## Kurama (Sep 11, 2007)

Tch... He loves how much she loves Sasuke. We get it already. XD

No there isnt any concrete proof that he likes Hina romantically, just like there's no proof Sakura likes Naruto romantically. Only difference is for our reasoning we refer to story plot and character theme of this story itself, while NaruSaku fans tend to rely on manga stereotypes and archetypes from other manga that Kishi has twisted to all hell. And most cant recognize a red herring when they see one.


----------



## Durge (Sep 11, 2007)

*TRO-AXE X ANKO*


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, come on people.
Sakura's feelings for Naruto are still a bit unclear at the moment but Naruto's are just obvious.
To say that his feelings are just a mindless crush is stupid beyond words.
I think how true his feelings really are is best proven during the fight against Shukaku-Gaara where Naruto is out of chakra and being attacked by Gaara's sand.
Thinking something like _"shit, I've got no chakra left!"_ it looks like he's really starting to panic.
But then he looks at Sakura...

...and gets _this_ look of determination over his face. 
One of the strongest looks he's ever shown in the entire series.
And with that alone, the mere will of wanting to protect Sakura, he manages to summon, not just a frog, but freakin' Gamabunta while thinking: _"I will protect Sakura-chan no matter what!"_
And through the fight he constantly reminds himself as well as Gamabunta that they have to save Sakura. Gamabunta asks who "Sakura-chan" is to which Gamakichi answers cutely by lifting up his pinkie finger. _(Which is used for "girlfriend".)_ After this Naruto gives us another look of great determination to which Gamabunta just grins.

*Spoiler*: _Not so shitty manga scans of that scene_ 







Blah blah, the fight continues for a when and Naruto gets himself into some deep trouble *again* he once *again*, just by looking towards the captured Sakura, gains enough determination and strength to call forth Kyuubi's power.

*Spoiler*: _Even more scans, aren't you lucky?_ 







And, my personal favorite, at the end of the fight when both Gaara and Naruto are laying just about half dead on the ground Naruto *still* struggles to move towards Gaara until Sasuke suddenly appears, telling Naruto that Sakura is safe now. Naruto gets a really sweet look of peacefulness over his face and finally stops, falling asleep out of exhaustion.


If these actions and feelings are not love then I don't know what is.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 11, 2007)

Since the others alerady countered your posts, I´ll only answer the one directed at me.



AngryMouse said:


> Gabzy, Gabzy, Gabzy... Gabzy, Gabzy, Gabzy...
> 
> - Like is not attraction you're right.



Duh.



AngryMouse said:


> - Uh... Re-read the topic. Everytime someone mentions his feelings for here they use the "I like people like you" as primary evidence...



As a primary evidence that he can fall for her for the same reason he likes Sakura.  



AngryMouse said:


> -Tsundere characters are "a personality that is initially combative, but becomes loving and emotionally vulnerable" And that pretty much describes Sakura on the pin.



Tsundere characters usually fall in love with the hero in the first ten chapters, deny it for 2000000000000 and then confess it. We know this is not the case with Sakura. Tsunderes usually never fall for the anti-hero or the rival. Sakura has Sasuke. And its always damn obvious when the tsundere is attracted to the main hero, since she blushes, gets embarrased and is super jealous. Sakura does/is none of those. When she hits Naruto, it´s because she annoys her, not because she is trying to hide her deep hidden feelings for him.



AngryMouse said:


> And I find tsundere characters fun IMO, because you can write so many comedic situations without being sexist and dumbing the character.



Without being sexist?  Isn´t hitting the male sexist? And isn´t making Naruto look like a wimp with Sakura when he usually takes crap from nobody, "dumbing his character"?

It´s not fun when you have seen it a million times before. I´m sick of tsunderes. Thank God she is at least a little different.



AngryMouse said:


> -Yeah Hinata just hides under tons of clothes... The only real fat about her is her breasts... (Same with all women, because Breasts are made of fat.)



Mh... what´s your point?



Louchan said:


> To say that his feelings are just a mindless crush *is stupid beyond words*.



Just like saying Hinata´s feelings for Naruto and Sakura´s feelings for Sasuke are schoolgirl crushes?


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Tsundere characters usually fall in love with the hero in the first ten chapters, deny it for 2000000000000 and then confess it. We know this is not the case with Sakura. Tsunderes usually never fall for the anti-hero or the rival. Sakura has Sasuke. And its always damn obvious when the tsundere is attracted to the main hero, since she blushes, gets embarrased and is super jealous. Sakura does/is none of those. When she hits Naruto, it´s because she annoys her, not because she is trying to hide her deep hidden feelings for him.



Oh lawd...
I'm now curious about how many mangas/animes you've read/seen other than Naruto and how many of those that actually contains tsundere characters.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 11, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Oh lawd...
> I'm now curious about how many mangas/animes you've read/seen other than Naruto and how many of those that actually contains tsundere characters.



You have to be kidding me. 

I?ve been reading manga and watching anime since Mazinger. Do you want a list?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> You have to be kidding me.
> 
> I´ve been reading manga and watching anime since Mazinger. Do you want a list?



Mazinger was fucking win! 

Also SasuIno because Sasuke has never shown interest in Ino.


----------



## Not_you (Sep 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Mazinger was fucking win!
> 
> Also SasuIno because Sasuke has never shown interest in Ino.


Sasuke has never shown interest in Sakura, either. 

I voted for all in the poll because I really think no pairing will ever happen. Kishimoto gives two shits about romance or romantic development, sadly. But you always have fandom, you know.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> You have to be kidding me.
> 
> I´ve been reading manga and watching anime since Mazinger. Do you want a list?



Sure.
Do you have a MyAnimeList account?



Not_you said:


> I voted for all in the poll because I really think no pairing will ever happen. Kishimoto gives two shits about romance or romantic development, sadly. But you always have fandom, you know.



Actually, if I remember correctly, Kishimoto stated in an interview about what he wanted to do after the timeskip that he would like to add more romance in the series.
I'm gonna go check if this really is true or not though.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Mazinger was fucking win!



A little sexist, but still awesome. <3

I always wanted a Mazinger  Until I saw Escaflowne  and Evangelion 

Why can´t I have my own EVA? ;___;



Louchan said:


> Sure.
> Do you have a MyAnimeList account?



Nope.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 11, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Oh, come on people.
> Sakura's feelings for Naruto are still a bit unclear at the moment but Naruto's are just obvious.
> To say that his feelings are just a mindless crush is stupid beyond words.
> I think how true his feelings really are is best proven during the fight against Shukaku-Gaara where Naruto is out of chakra and being attacked by Gaara's sand.
> ...



If fighting to protect someone is evidence of love, then why do people say Sasuke doesn't love Sakura, and no one takes Lee's feelings seriously? They both fought to protect Sakura, and in Lee's case, he also had obvious romantic feelings for her.

Of course Sakura gets special mention, because she was *trapped and being actively crushed by Gaara's sand.* By contrast, Sasuke still had enough energy to escape if need be. If Naruto didn't win ASAP, Sakura was the only one who was definitely screwed.

And at the end of the fight, Naruto says he fights "to protect those precious to him", with a flashback to all of team 7 and Iruka, ultimately giving his actions a "defending close friends" context, not "because of my deep true love for Sakura that Kishimoto nearly always treats as a joke". Sakura was used as the representative of "precious people who accepted me", the same category Sasuke, Kakashi, and Iruka are in.

All that aside, between Naruto, Sakura, and Hinata, Naruto is the one who has demonstrated the most willingness to give up on his feelings, regardless of their seriousness. Why? *Because he saw just how strong Sakura's feelings for Sasuke are.*


----------



## Levithian (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> A little sexist, but still awesome. <3
> 
> I always wanted a Mazinger  Until I saw Escaflowne  and Evangelion
> 
> Why can?t I have my own EVA? ;___;



Evangelion>Naruto...


----------



## Not_you (Sep 11, 2007)

> Actually, if I remember correctly, Kishimoto stated in an interview about what he wanted to do after the timeskip that he would like to add more romance in the series.
> I'm gonna go check if this really is true or not though.


Yes, he already did include his idea of "romance": Asuma and Kurenai.
He also said Anko would get more screentime once and where is she now ? All over the manga definitely not.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

I also don't really see KibaHina happening either.



gabzilla said:


> A little sexist, but still awesome. <3
> 
> I always wanted a Mazinger  Until I saw Escaflowne  and Evangelion
> 
> Why can´t I have my own EVA? ;___;



Because then you would have to be a teenage brat with self-esteem issues? 

Who am I kidding? I always wanted one too.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Who am I kidding? I always wanted one too.



Go EVA Dream team! 

^ That's possbly because there's nothing there but incosistent scenes, if any?


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 11, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Actually, if I remember correctly, Kishimoto stated in an interview about what he wanted to do after the timeskip that he would like to add more romance in the series.
> I'm gonna go check if this really is true or not though.



I remember that. He said he hadn't done romance yet and wanted to do so. Speaking of which, didn't that come out 2 months after chapter 297?



Not_you said:


> Yes, he already did include his idea of "romance": Asuma and Kurenai.
> He also said Anko would get more screentime once and where is she now ? All over the manga definitely not.



Chapter 181 alone has 100x more romance than Asuma/Kurenai's brief allusions. Even Naruto's slapstick date requests, as much as I look down on them, have more romance than that. How in the world could Asuma/Kurenai count as the "romance" Kishimoto claimed to intend?

And when did he say Anko would get more screentime? I remember him saying he liked her character, but nothing about screentime.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I also don't really see KibaHina happening either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I have issues. 

What about  a Godzilla as a pet? 



*VoD:* he said he liked the character, that?s why he is not including her in part 2. Almost everyone in part got their personalities raped.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> If fighting to protect someone is evidence of love, then why do people say Sasuke doesn't love Sakura, and no one takes Lee's feelings seriously? They both fought to protect Sakura, and in Lee's case, he also had obvious romantic feelings for her.


Lee's love for Sakura is obvious but I think the reason it's not taken very seriously at all is because Lee is far from a serious character, most of his scenes are just humor scenes.
As for Sasuke, well, after leaving Sakura lying on a freaking bench out in the middle of the night I think it pretty much sums up that revenge is more important to him than she is.



Veil of Dreams said:


> Of course Sakura gets special mention, because she was *trapped and being actively crushed by Gaara's sand.* By contrast, Sasuke still had enough energy to escape if need be. If Naruto didn't win ASAP, Sakura was the only one who was definitely screwed.


Well, obviously. But let's compare what Naruto did to what Sasuke did. Sasuke was just about out of chakra, he could hardly even stand up, and did nothing at all during the entire fight. Naruto was all out of chakra yet he was *still* able to summon Gamabunta and the Kyuubi's power out of his mere will to protect Sakura.



Veil of Dreams said:


> And at the end of the fight, Naruto says he fights "to protect those precious to him", with a flashback to all of team 7 and Iruka, ultimately giving his actions a "defending close friends" context, not "because of my deep true love for Sakura that Kishimoto nearly always treats as a joke". Sakura was used as the representative of "precious people who accepted me", the same category Sasuke, Kakashi, and Iruka are in.


Yeah, he did say the _"for the people who are precious to me"_ part but there is absolutely no flashback of either Team 7 or Iruka. The only flashbacks Naruto has is about Haku and Gaara. I'm guessing you're basing your information on filler parts of the anime. Oh, and of course Naruto wants to protect everyone. At that time he had come to care about the entire village. The thing is that during the fight itself Sakura was the *only* single thing on his mind.



Veil of Dreams said:


> All that aside, between Naruto, Sakura, and Hinata, Naruto is the one who has demonstrated the most willingness to give up on his feelings, regardless of their seriousness. Why? *Because he saw just how strong Sakura's feelings for Sasuke are.*


I think you misunderstood that scene because it also proved how much Naruto loves Sakura. As you already know, during the hospital scene, which I think is the one you're talking about, Sasuke finally wakes up and Sakura more or less throws herself over him, crying tears of joy and relief. Naruto, getting Sakura's feelings for Sasuke shoved right into his face, looks a bit shocked, then sad and then he smiles weakly and leaves the room without a word to which Tsunade thinks _"He's more sensitive than he looks"_. Naruto does not give up his feeling for Sakura at all but proves how strong they are by closing them up deep inside of his heart for Sakura's sake of happiness. In other words, giving up the sake of his own happiness for the sake of hers.



Not_you said:


> Yes, he already did include his idea of "romance": Asuma and Kurenai.
> He also said Anko would get more screentime once and where is she now ? All over the manga definitely not.


Oh God, Anko...
I want my Anko back...!!


----------



## Not_you (Sep 11, 2007)

> Chapter 181 alone has 100x more romance than Asuma/Kurenai's brief allusions. Even Naruto's slapstick date requests, as much as I look down on them, have more romance than that. How in the world could Asuma/Kurenai count as the "romance" Kishimoto claimed to intend?


Ask Kishimoto, not me. But if I was you, I wouldn't expect anything big to happen. AsuKure could perfectly well have been the "romance" he meant. To deny or disavow this possibility (which is valid) would seem a great sign of personal desperation and grief. Maybe that just is and was his idea of romance. Not saying it's a fact but if I was you, I wouldn't get my hopes up high because it's very much possible that your idea of romance and Kishi's are two different worlds that do not resemble each other one inch. To be down to earth about it is the best thing to do in such a situation. Not to mention that he could just as well include romance between two characters you don't or never expected it to occur between until now. All pretty vaild possibilities.

BTW, where was romance in chapter 181 ?


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 11, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Lee's love for Sakura is obvious but I think the reason it's not taken very seriously at all is because Lee is far from a serious character, most of his scenes are just humor scenes.



Much like how most of the scenes involving Naruto --> Sakura are humor scenes?



> As for Sasuke, well, after leaving Sakura lying on a freaking bench out in the middle of the night I think it pretty much sums up that revenge is more important to him than she is.



He also tore a hole through Naruto's chest, yet most people seem to think Naruto and Sasuke are going to patch things up, and Sasuke will ultimately reciprocate Naruto's brotherly feelings. Why, then, do so many doubt that Sasuke and Sakura will patch things up and Sasuke will reciprocate Sakura's romantic feelings?



> Well, obviously. But let's compare what Naruto did to what Sasuke did. Sasuke was just about out of chakra, he could hardly even stand up, and did nothing at all during the entire fight. Naruto was all out of chakra yet he was *still* able to summon Gamabunta and the *Kyuubi's power* out of his mere will to protect Sakura.



You answered yourself. Naruto was not out of chakra, because he still had Kyuubi.

By the way, Naruto also ran out of chakra, but was able to summon forth Kyuubi's power out of his mere will to honor the blood oath he made to Hinata.



> Yeah, he did say the _"for the people who are precious to me"_ part but there is absolutely no flashback of either Team 7 or Iruka. The only flashbacks Naruto has is about Haku and Gaara. I'm guessing you're basing your information on filler parts of the anime. Oh, and of course Naruto wants to protect everyone. At that time he has come to care about the entire village. The thing is that during the fight itself Sakura was the only single thing on his mind.



Is it? I'm fairly certain Naruto flashed to team 7 and Iruka towards the middle of the fight. I think it was near the page where Naruto's floating in black, and smashes his head against some invisible mirror or something, which shows Gaara as his reflection. Regardless, in the end Naruto says "precious people", as in plural.

Unfortunately, I am on standby at work, and can not access my manga collection to search for the page personally.



> I think you misunderstood that scene because it also proved how much Naruto loves Sakura. As you already know, during the hospital scene, which I think is the one you're talking about, Sasuke finally wakes up and Sakura more or less throws herself over him, crying tears of joy and relief. Naruto, getting Sakura's feelings for Sasuke shoved right into his face, looks a bit shocked, then sad and then he smiles and leaves the room to which Tsunade thinks _"He's more sensitive than he looks"_. Naruto does not give up his feeling for Sakura at all but proves how strong they are by closing them up deep inside of his heart for Sakura's sake of happiness. In other words, giving up the sake of his own happiness for the sake of hers.



Your romantic feelings don't need to be serious for them to be hurt. I would be more inclined to agree with your analysis here if Naruto's feelings weren't nearly always treated as a joke.

Either way, Naruto demonstrated willingness to give up because he acknowledges the seriousness of Sakura's feelings. Shouldn't it be a bad sign that one of the exceedingly rare times that Naruto's feelings for Sakura are taken seriously, it's to show that he's seriously willing to give up on them?



> Oh God, Anko...
> I want my Anko back...!!



If Anko does not at least play a role in the Kabutoro matter, I will kill Kishimoto personally. assuming Gabzy doesn't beat me to it



gabzilla said:


> *VoD:* he said he liked the character, that´s why he is not including her in part 2. Almost everyone in part got their personalities raped.



So you're saying this is the lesser of two evils?


----------



## Not_you (Sep 11, 2007)

> He also tore a hole through Naruto's chest, yet most people seem to think Naruto and Sasuke are going to patch things up, and Sasuke will ultimately reciprocate Naruto's brotherly feelings. *Why, then, do so many doubt that Sasuke and Sakura will patch things up and Sasuke will reciprocate Sakura's romantic feelings?*


Maybe because Sasule doesn't even have *half* as strong of a bond with Sakura than he has with Naruto ? You can not tell me you are seriously comparing and putting the SasuNaru bond to the SasuSaku bond on one and the same level here.

Just because Sakura likes/liked Sasuke romantically does not mean that when Sasuke reciprocates Naruto's strong brotherly feelings for him (to which he _actually has shown_ strong affection towards, unlike Sakura) it will suddenly change his opinion and non-interest in Sakura. What the hell makes you think that ? 

Nowhere is it said that Sasuke's feelings for Naruto are bound together or tied with his "feelings" (or lack thereof) for Sakura. So please, the "A + B also would/will mean A + C" theory doesn't work. There is no need or indication for Sasuke to fall in love with Sakura when he makes up with Naruto. They are just as perfectly well of as team mates and friends too. It will not have an influence on Sasuke's bond with Sakura when Sasuke's bond with Naruto will become whole again.  Why should it ? Naruto will NOT suddenly change Sasuke's opinion on Sakura. 

The SasuNaru and SasuSaku bond are not the same.
They are not on the same importance level, never will be.
Sasuke accepting Naruto as his brother will not automatically make him fall in love with Sakura. How foolish can one be to believe such a thing ? Or to even come up with such a theory in the first place ?


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm too scared to denounce a pairing....I would like to keep my rep green


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Well, I have issues.
> 
> What about  a Godzilla as a pet?
> 
> ...



They can't possibly be as bad as Shinji can they? That kid was a complete wreck.

Godzilla works. Maybe we can unleash him on Kishi so he can make the rest of part 2 not suck after this arc?

I need to throw a pairing in here so YK doesn't delete this as spam. 

-edit-

I do not see SaiIno happening. Sai thinks she is ugly remember? 

Fucking saved.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 11, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> If Anko does not at least play a role in the Kabutoro matter, I will kill Kishimoto personally. assuming Gabzy doesn't beat me to it



I already have the plane ticket.



Veil of Dreams said:


> So you're saying this is the lesser of two evils?



Yes.

Would you like Anko to be Shikatized? Suffer from Jesus no Jutsu a la Sai? Killed to give another character a theme? Cheerlead? Be wallpaper? Be included in the "Women are useless in this manga" list?





Jetstorm said:


> They can't possibly be as bad as Shinji can they? That kid was a complete wreck.



He was a lame wreck. 

And not everybody has the the same issues. 



Jetstorm said:


> Godzilla works. Maybe we can unleash him on Kishi so he can make the rest of part 2 not suck after this arc?



I want a Godzilla pet 



Jetstorm said:


> I need to throw a pairing in here so YK doesn't delete this as spam.
> 
> -edit-
> 
> ...



XD

I don´t see SasukeRamen happening


----------



## Meg (Sep 11, 2007)

Which pairings I do not see happening? That are too many to mention here.
Instead I will just mention the two pairings I actually see having a chance to happen (and doubt they will happen, but if any was to happen). That are Shikamaru x Temari and Jiraiya x Tsunade. Anything else is just too much fan interpretation and exaggeration of harmless scenes + a lot of wishful thinking with tons of "if" and "whens".


----------



## Nunally (Sep 11, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Oh God, Anko...
> I want my Anko back...!!




*Spoiler*: __ 















Let's just state things we know are canon:

-Sakura cares for both of her teammates
-Hinata holds an attraction to Naruto
-Naruto x Ramen is canon
-Anko is sexy
-Naruto cares about tons of people, Sakura and Hinata included 
-I'm made of awesome.

Why are we fighting? >_> What are we trying to gain?

Make love, not war.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> He was a lame wreck.
> 
> And not everybody has the the same issues.
> 
> ...



Shinji was only cool when he was going apeshit in battle. 

Maybe you should PM me about these "issues" you have? 

I will add getting Godzilla for you on my to do list. 

I'm running out of pairings. 

-edit-

ShikaIno because Kishi seems to be drilling the Shikatema pairing into us.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 11, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> *SMEX*



Must resist the brainwashing tactic....





Hananoshi said:


> Let's just state things we know are canon:
> 
> -Sakura cares for both of her teammates
> -Hinata holds an attraction to Naruto
> ...



Stop making sense. Logic has no place in pairing debates 



Hananoshi said:


> Why are we fighting? >_> What are we trying to gain?
> 
> Make love, not war.



Make yuri, not war. 



Jetstorm said:


> Shinji was only cool when he was going apeshit in battle.



And that was usually his mommy helping ;D



Jetstorm said:


> Maybe you should PM me about these "issues" you have?



 Mebe. Not that it matters but are you of legal age? 



Jetstorm said:


> I will add getting Godzilla for you on my to do list.



Good. 



Jetstorm said:


> I'm running out of pairings.
> 
> -edit-
> 
> ShikaIno because Kishi seems to be drilling the Shikatema pairing into us.



Running out of pairings?  What?s that? 

GamabuntaChouji will not happen. Simply because Chouji would eat him.

I liek ShikaIno


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Much like how most of the scenes involving Naruto --> Sakura are humor scenes?


Yet NaruSaku is more than twice as popular as LeeSaku and there are good reasons for that. 
Yes, a lot of scenes involving Naruto and Sakura are humor scenes with slapstick violence but there are those rare gems here and there which proves how close they really are, like the manga scenes I just posted for example.
Lee's feeling for Sakura has *one* single serious scene and that was in the _Forest of Death_ arc hundreds of chapters ago.





Veil of Dreams said:


> He also tore a hole through Naruto's chest, yet most people seem to think Naruto and Sasuke are going to patch things up, and Sasuke will ultimately reciprocate Naruto's brotherly feelings. Why, then, do so many doubt that Sasuke and Sakura will patch things up and Sasuke will reciprocate Sakura's romantic feelings?


You can't compare the relationship between Sasuke and Naruto to the relationship between Sasuke and Sakura because they are made out of entirely different feelings.
The brotherly feelings that Sasuke and Naruto have towards each other is, without a doubt, the strongest bond in the entire series as well as the center of it. Sasuke had the chance of gaining a huge source of power by killing Naruto back then but for some reason, he couldn't. Instead he weakly walked away in the rain with an incredibly sad look on his face. _(Regret perhaps?)_ Despite how he explained his reasons for this after the timeskip I believe that he cared just as much about Naruto as Naruto did for him, thus he was unable to kill him even for the sake of his revenge.
However, leaving Sakura behind for that revenge was really no problem at all. Sasuke cares about Sakura a lot, as a team mate and as a friend, but Sakura's feelings of romance are one sided.




Veil of Dreams said:


> You answered yourself. Naruto was not out of chakra, because he still had Kyuubi.


He was out of his *own* chakra. Like I said, he was able to call forth Kyuubi's power through his will to protect Sakura. Look at the manga pages I posted again.




Veil of Dreams said:


> By the way, Naruto also ran out of chakra, but was able to summon forth Kyuubi's power out of his mere will to honor the blood oath he made to Hinata.


No.
Through the entire fight _(which was pretty damn long)_ he only mentioned Hinata one single time while he kept yelling at Neji ten times more about _"stop underestimating me"_ and _"stop talking shit like that"_. The only two flashbacks shown of Hinata during that fight were both paired with a flashback of Lee as well. In other words, Naruto was fighting just as much for Lee and he was for Hinata.
Oh, and the Kyuubi power was able to be summoned because Naruto was pissed of like hell at Neji's bullshit about destiny and losers which was against all that Naruto stands and believes in. He could never allows himself to lose to someone like that no matter what.





Veil of Dreams said:


> Is it? I'm fairly certain Naruto flashed to team 7 and Iruka towards the middle of the fight. I think it was near the page where Naruto's floating in black, and smashes his head against some invisible mirror or something, which shows Gaara as his reflection. Regardless, in the end Naruto says "precious people", as in plural.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am on standby at work, and can not access my manga collection to search for the page personally.


I checked through some of the earlier chapters of the fight for you. You were right, chapter 132 does contain the scene you described. Sorry about that. But like I said, everyone close to Naruto are precious to him. Not to mention this takes place before Sakura gets captured, she's currently in no danger at all so there is no need for Naruto to fight for her protection. _(Which also made him much weaker. When trying he could only manage to summon Gamakichi.)_ Oh, and you're a bit mistaken with the description of that scene, Naruto is not thinking about how he wants to protect those precious to him, he's thinking about how lucky he was to be able to find such people while Gaara had to be all alone. He even asks himself _"Do I really have to fight this person?"_. He's feeling sorry for Gaara, not angry at him. He doesn't get pissed until Sakura is captured.





Veil of Dreams said:


> Your romantic feelings don't need to be serious for them to be hurt. I would be more inclined to agree with your analysis here if Naruto's feelings weren't nearly always treated as a joke.
> 
> Either way, Naruto demonstrated willingness to give up because he acknowledges the seriousness of Sakura's feelings. Shouldn't it be a bad sign that one of the exceedingly rare times that Naruto's feelings for Sakura are taken seriously, it's to show that he's seriously willing to give up on them?


Like I said, showing that he's willing to exchange his own happiness for Sakura's happiness shows just how strong his feelings really are. Think about it.





Veil of Dreams said:


> If Anko does not at least play a role in the Kabutoro matter, I will kill Kishimoto personally. assuming Gabzy doesn't beat me to it


Fuck yeah. I want to see her in some new smexy timeskip outfit. <3



*EDIT:* _(Made some mistakes about the "falling through darkness scene" which I put a strike over. Sakura was already captured during this scene after all.)_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> And that was usually his mommy helping ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



18 means legal in my country. 

lol at mommy holding his hand. 

You shall have yourself Godzilla as soon as I find him. Maybe we should breed him just in case? 

I just created a paradox!  oh Sh--

-edit-
In all seriousness I will be surprised if Kishi gets any pairing done in a satisfactory manner.


----------



## nkon (Sep 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> -edit-
> In all seriousness I will be surprised if Kishi gets any pairing done in a satisfactory manner.



from the look of things no


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 18 means legal in my country.







Jetstorm said:


> lol at mommy holding his hand.



Well, she was.

The real kickass was his mom, not him. 



Jetstorm said:


> You shall have yourself Godzilla as soon as I find him. Maybe we should breed him just in case?



We could do that... 

Can we breed more than one? 



Jetstorm said:


> I just created a paradox!  oh Sh--



XD



Jetstorm said:


> -edit-
> In all seriousness I will be surprised if Kishi gets any pairing done in a satisfactory manner.



He probably won?t. Shonen writers suck at romance. 

Oh well, there is always fandom. And shojo.

But I would love it if shonen started using some shojo elements, and viceversa. If its well done, it could improve both genres.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> He probably won?t. Shonen writers suck at romance.
> 
> Oh well, there is always fandom. And shojo.
> 
> But I would love it if shonen started using some shojo elements, and viceversa. If its well done, it could improve both genres.



Not true.
Not all Shonen series are about boys fighting.
There are a hell lot of Shonen series about romance. _(Love Hina for example.)_


----------



## Bleach (Sep 11, 2007)

NaruHina seems impossible for me.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Well, she was.
> 
> The real kickass was his mom, not him.
> 
> ...



Score one for kickass moms. 

As long as he has a penis. 

If it makes you happy. 

666 Satan does pretty good job and I thought that Kenshin was alright as well. D. Gray-man too but that is a bit harder for me to tell if it is romance or friendship to the 9th power. 

You know I don't think Sai and any girl will be happening.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 11, 2007)

Bleach said:


> NaruHina seems impossible for me.



Not for me...


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2007)

I really don't see NaruHina or SasuSaku happening. Hinta is so shy she won't even tell Naruto she likes him. There's no way they're getting together unless Kishi goes mental.

SasuSaku ain't gonna happen since Sasuke could care less about Sakura.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 11, 2007)

Renshi said:


> I really don't see NaruHina or SasuSaku happening. Hinta is so shy she won't even tell Naruto she likes him. There's no way they're getting together unless Kishi goes mental.
> 
> SasuSaku ain't gonna happen since Sasuke could care less about Sakura.



..but I bet you see NaruSaku happening don't you?...I think NaruHina could be.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 11, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> ..but I bet you see NaruSaku happening don't you?...I think NaruHina could be.



Why do you continue to do that? I think most of get it, you see NaruHina plausible.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> ..but I bet you see NaruSaku happening don't you?...I think NaruHina could be.



What's with you anyway?
This thread is about the pairings you *don't* support.
Whatever he supports NaruSaku or not is not important.


----------



## Garnetstar311 (Sep 11, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> All that aside, between Naruto, Sakura, and Hinata, Naruto is the one who has demonstrated the most willingness to give up on his feelings, regardless of their seriousness. Why? *Because he saw just how strong Sakura's feelings for Sasuke are.*



Because Naruto promised to bring Sasuke back, that means he gave up on his feelings for Sakura? Like I said in a previous post, I think people are mistaken if they think that Sakura was the only motivation as to why Naruto wants so much to bring Sasuke back. Theres just so much more to it than that, as I'm sure most would know.

Also, in Chapter 310.


*Spoiler*: __ 







I can't possibly be the only person to be getting so many messages from this scene, am I? Could it be that Sakura is attempting to try and keep her composure and is showing more remorse for Naruto for wanting his friend back, or is Sakura crying because Naruto didn't hold up to his promise? The second option would be a rather selfish expectation no? I see no selfishness here in this scene. 

Now, this may or may not prove much if anything to some people, but to me this scene says a whole LOT of possible things.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> ..but I bet you see NaruSaku happening don't you?...I think NaruHina could be.



I do see NaruSaku happening. It's bascally cannon. It's just one of those things you know that's gonna happen. If it doesn't, Kishi's an idiot.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 11, 2007)

Renshi said:


> I do see NaruSaku happening. It's bascally cannon. It's just one of those things you know that's gonna happen. If it doesn't, Kishi's an idiot.



I don't think it will...


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I don't think it will...



You always post that you think NaruHina will happen and that you think NaruSaku won't but you never explain your reasons.
So do tell, I'm very curious.

Why do you think NaruHina will happen?
Why do you think NaruSaku won't happen?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I don't think it will...



You only think that because you believe so much that NarutoHina is going to happen you won't even think NaruSaku will happen. Am I right?


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 11, 2007)

Not_you said:


> Maybe because Sasule doesn't even have *half* as strong of a bond with Sakura than he has with Naruto ? You can not tell me you are seriously comparing and putting the SasuNaru bond to the SasuSaku bond on one and the same level here.
> 
> Just because Sakura likes/liked Sasuke romantically does not mean that when Sasuke reciprocates Naruto's strong brotherly feelings for him (to which he _actually has shown_ strong affection towards, unlike Sakura) it will suddenly change his opinion and non-interest in Sakura. What the hell makes you think that ?
> 
> ...



When Sasuke left, he was confronted by both Sakura and Naruto, who essentially laid out everything they had to offer to him (With Naruto's taking much longer, thanks to the accompanying fight). It was showing Sasuke abandoning things that could give him happiness: Love, friendship, brotherhood, etc. If Sasuke was not even slightly tempted by Sakura's offer, the impact of Sasuke forsaking these things for revenge would be weakened, and chapter 181 would be pretty much trivialized.

With that in mind, look at it this way: Sakura offers romantic love, Naruto offers brotherly love. Sasuke listens to Sakura and thanks her, but ultimately rejects her. Sasuke listens to Naruto and calls him his closest friend, but rejects the concept of him as a surrogate brother (If memory serves, he has done so twice, once during the fight, and a second time after the timeskip during his encounter with Sai, though the second time may not prove anything, given the circumstances).

So all said, Sasuke's answer to both of them was pretty much the same: I appreciate it, but I reject your offer. He rejected two things he wanted for the sake of pursuing his revenge, so when he is redeemed, why would he only accept one of the offers but still reject the other? Especially considering Sasuke's next goal (after Itachi dies) is to resurrect his clan, and doing so with Sakura is the only path that makes sense at the moment, especially if Sasuke was indeed tempted by Sakura's offer.



Louchan said:


> Yet NaruSaku is more than twice as popular as LeeSaku and there are good reasons for that.



It has more than twice the number of joke scenes?  



> Yes, a lot of scenes involving Naruto and Sakura are humor scenes with slapstick violence but there are those rare gems here and there which proves how close they really are, like the manga scenes I just posted for example.
> Lee's feeling for Sakura has *one* single serious scene and that was in the _Forest of Death_ arc hundreds of chapters ago.



Care to list the serious scenes involving Naruto's feelings for Sakura? At present we have the arguable Gaara fight and the hospital/PoaLT scenes. Do you want to bring up more, or start there?



> You can't compare the relationship between Sasuke and Naruto to the relationship between Sasuke and Sakura because they are made out of entirely different feelings.
> The brotherly feelings that Sasuke and Naruto have towards each other is, without a doubt, the strongest bond in the entire series as well as the center of it. Sasuke had the chance of gaining a huge source of power by killing Naruto back then but for some reason, he couldn't. Instead he weakly walked away in the rain with an incredibly sad look on his face. _(Regret perhaps?)_ Despite how he explained his reasons for this after the timeskip I believe that he cared just as much about Naruto as Naruto did for him, thus he was unable to kill him even for the sake of his revenge.
> However, leaving Sakura behind for that revenge was really no problem at all. Sasuke cares about Sakura a lot, as a team mate and as a friend, but Sakura's feelings of romance are one sided.



I direct you to my response to Not_you. Please bring this up again there if you have any rebuttals.



> No.
> Through the entire fight _(which was pretty damn long)_ he only mentioned Hinata one single time while he kept yelling at Neji ten times more about _"stop underestimating me"_ and _"stop talking shit like that"_. The only two flashbacks shown of Hinata during that fight were both paired with a flashback of Lee as well. In other words, Naruto was fighting just as much for Lee and he was for Hinata.
> Oh, and the Kyuubi power was able to be summoned because Naruto was pissed of like hell at Neji's bullshit about destiny and losers which was against all that Naruto stands and believes in. He could never allows himself to lose to someone like that no matter what.



Actually, Naruto mentions Hinata 3 times. 2 during the fight, and once more immediately after.

And just as Hinata was associated with Lee as "the hardworking losers", so was Sakura associated with team 7/Iruka as "the precious people".



> I checked through some of the earlier chapters of the fight for you. You were right, chapter 132 does contain the scene you described. Sorry about that. But like I said, everyone close to Naruto are precious to him. Not to mention this takes place before Sakura gets captured, she's currently in no danger at all so there is no need for Naruto to fight for her protection. _(Which also made him much weaker. When trying he could only manage to summon Gamakichi.)_ Oh, and you're a bit mistaken with the description of that scene, Naruto is not thinking about how he wants to protect those precious to him, he's thinking about how lucky he was to be able to find such people while Gaara had to be all alone. He even asks himself _"Do I really have to fight this person?"_. He's feeling sorry for Gaara, not angry at him. He doesn't get pissed until Sakura is captured.



Ah OK. So ultimately, Sakura gets no special mention until Gaara starts actively crushing her, bringing her security to the forefront.



> Like I said, showing that he's willing to exchange his own happiness for Sakura's happiness shows just how strong his feelings really are. Think about it.



Maybe. Or maybe it shows that Naruto is willing to give up on his crush and accept that he and Sakura probably will never be more than friends, since he can no longer deny how much stronger Sakura's romantic feelings for Sasuke are than Naruto's for Sakura.



> Fuck yeah. I want to see her in some new smexy timeskip outfit. <3



No argument here. 

@Garnetstar311: I never said Sakura is the only reason Naruto wants Sasuke back. However, I do believe he has given up on his romantic feelings (though I believe they still exist), since even Naruto doesn't seem to take his date requests seriously anymore.

As for the manga page, I'd say they're both crying for Sasuke.


----------



## zan (Sep 11, 2007)

bbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> It has more than twice the number of joke scenes?


Of course.
But also twice the number of serious scenes.




Veil of Dreams said:


> Care to list the serious scenes involving Naruto's feelings for Sakura? At present we have the arguable Gaara fight and the hospital/PoaLT scenes. Do you want to bring up more, or start there?


Urgh. It's getting late and I'm tired already from all the manga digging.  If you want more examples of such scenes then go to . Mizura's got it all summed up pretty nicely. _(Better than I ever could, that's for sure.)_





Veil of Dreams said:


> I direct you to my response to Not_you. Please bring this up again there if you have any rebuttals.


Nah, I'll let him handle it. I'm seriously too lazy right now.





Veil of Dreams said:


> Actually, Naruto mentions Hinata 3 times. 2 during the fight, and once more immediately after.
> 
> And just as Hinata was associated with Lee as "the hardworking losers", so was Sakura associated with team 7/Iruka as "the precious people".


I didn't mention the one after the fight since we were talking about what was going on during the fight. And sorry, but I can only find him mentioning Hinata one time. Where do you see a second time?
You're forgetting that Naruto only had his thoughts on Team 7 and Iruka at the start of the fight. In the middle and near the end of it Sakura was the only thing that was important.





Veil of Dreams said:


> Ah OK. So ultimately, Sakura gets no special mention until Gaara starts actively crushing her, bringing her security to the forefront.


Well, more or less, I made some mistakes on that scene. I've edited my old post a little so go check it out. 





Veil of Dreams said:


> Maybe. Or maybe it shows that Naruto is willing to give up on his crush and accept that he and Sakura probably will never be more than friends, since he can no longer deny how much stronger Sakura's romantic feelings for Sasuke are than Naruto's for Sakura.


I highly doubt that but, hey, it's your opinion of that scene. 





Veil of Dreams said:


> No argument here.


Nice to hear because I'm really tired.  It was really nice having a little debate with you though.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 11, 2007)

Louchan said:


> You always post that you think NaruHina will happen and that you think NaruSaku won't but you never explain your reasons.
> So do tell, I'm very curious.
> 
> Why do you think NaruHina will happen?
> Why do you think NaruSaku won't happen?



exactly fma9 you need to start giving us information. stating opinion alone wont do anything.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 11, 2007)

Renshi said:


> You only think that because you believe so much that NarutoHina is going to happen you won't even think NaruSaku will happen. Am I right?



I only have one post to make about it right now...first I do not think that it could not happen its my opinion that it will not and should not...as to why I feel that way...read this old post by me...
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Seven point's of NaruHina and NaruSaku...

1. I don't think Sakura likes Naruto that way...not even as a commonly considered normal brother, that would be as deep as blood..but as a friend and comrade...as for what Naruto would want...

2.It all depends if he wants a deep all consuming passionate observe love with pure devotion and support with someone he has much in common to inspire each other and...someone more his speed, that is not to harsh or judgmental or hyper critical...if that then Hinata...There would be passion and yet a foundation and it would be a lasting love...or Sakura.

3. If Sakura, nothing extraordinary...she would try to change him too much like many girls do when they don't wish to be changed themselves...there would be a mediocre relationship..like half of the marriages in the world...not horrible but just what it is..they would make love about 3 times a week, Naruto would get a stomach ulcer...Sakura would be incapable of fully understanding him and his pain from experience in the same way as Hinata....Sakura dose not admire him enough to give all of herself...but would expect almost as much from him...

Where as Hinata would give all...and she would appreciate, that Naruto is the most loyal male alive..the most supportive to those he loves, he would die for his love...and dose not need to change that much...Sakura dose not appreciate what he has done for her and deferred to Sasuke from the start, even when it was Naruto who cared and Sasuke did not give a damn...

4.She willfully even takes advantage of Naruto's obliviousness to lie to and manipulate him...Hinata would never do that...Sakura dose not get Naruto's feelings at all half of the time and pretends not to the other half...until she needs him and then she is like Naruto!...then thank you Sasuke at first then other like that latter on... 

5.Hinata is empathy made manifest in the flesh, and like Naruto treasures what bonds she has...even as they are precious few...and appreciates the slightest signs of affection...and would kill herself before betraying Naruto even half of the way Sakura would if push came to shove...

6.I think a man should also be his lady's hero in a way as Naruto is for Hinata, her inspiration the one who inspires her the most...also as much as they have in common, Hinata has some traits Naruto lacks and Naruto has some traits Hinata lacks like faith in ones self...but it has been proven Naruto can give her that, in her fight with Neji, she got up when she was half dead at his words, and before that she was panicking badly about to choke but at Naruto's words that went away... And she gave him credit for this before His Neji fight... and her words to him helped him as well...and for all her faults you people bitch about, Naruto said he liked her..not even though, but because of them...Because she was wired shy and looking in despair...and she him as he is...where as Sakura dose not. 

7.That is the bases for true love...Pure love and faith of the heart...they are soul mates...not just potential lovers. This kind of love comes once in a life time if you are lucky..if you had a heart you would not want these two to be apart from each other.  

__________________


----------



## scerpers (Sep 11, 2007)

The NaruSaku Manifesto = Shit!

Sakura = Shit!

NaruSaku = Not as much shit as the other two, but still shit


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 11, 2007)

Uh... Louchan?  When you linked to Mizura's essay... did you notice what's in VoD's sig?  He wrote a counter-essay.  He might as well ask you to refute that.  Or we could keep twenty-thousand word essays out of the debate, and have the participants make their own points.  I prefer the latter, myself.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I only have one post to make about it right now...first I do not think that it could not happen its my opinion that it will not and should not...as to why I feel that way...read this old post by me...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, that has to be the biggest pile of bullshit I've ever seen. You're not stating one single fact and it looks more like a crappy fanfiction than anything else. I don't even know where to start.
_"she would try to change him too much like many girls do when they don't wish to be changed themselves"_ takes the price though.
Sakura has changed incredibly through the series while Hinata hasn't *at all*.
_"She willfully even takes advantage of Naruto's obliviousness to lie to and manipulate him"_...
Are we reading the same manga?


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 11, 2007)

@Almaseti: VoD countered Mizura´s anti-NaruHina essay, not the Narusaku Manifesto.

In my - humble - opinion, the Manifesto doesn´t prove Narusaku will be canon. It´s just an essay about the bond between Naruto and Sakura and how it was developed, some real life comparisons, some Sasusaku bashing and the opinion of the author as to why Narusaku could become canon.

No pairing is canon right now, all of them are pretty much one-sided, since Naruto doesn´t love Hinata, Sasuke´s feelings for Sakura are not clear and Sakura´s feelings are a mystery. I could add ShikaTema, since their relationship is also a big speculation. 

We can speculate all we want, but that doesn´t make them any more canon.



Wallshadow said:


> The NaruSaku Manifesto = Shit!
> 
> Sakura = Shit!
> 
> NaruSaku = Not as much shit as the other two, but still shit



Wallshadow, stop acting like an idiot.



Louchan said:


> Not true.
> Not all Shonen series are about boys fighting.
> There are a hell lot of Shonen series about romance. _(Love Hina for example.)_



I don´t consider Love Hina a shonen. It´s a Harem anime. 



Jetstorm said:


> Score one for kickass moms.



Damn right  Just like Kurenai.



Jetstorm said:


> As long as he has a penis.







Jetstorm said:


> If it makes you happy.



Yes it does 



Jetstorm said:


> 666 Satan does pretty good job and I thought that Kenshin was alright as well. D. Gray-man too but that is a bit harder for me to tell if it is romance or friendship to the 9th power.



666 Satan handles romance pretty well, but as other shonen, it´s pretty obvious there is only one option for the main character, and that is Ruby. There are no Sasukes or Hinatas there.

I consider Kenshin a seinen, not a shonen.

Haven´t read D. Gray-man yet... 



Jetstorm said:


> You know I don't think Sai and any girl will be happening.



SaiNaruko?


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 11, 2007)

FMA9, maybe you could be a little less repetitive in your posts?  It's okay if they go on for a bit without a comment from you, especially since all you seem to talk about is how great Hinata is.  Her fanclub's the place for that.

I'll give a reason why I prefer NaruHina over NaruSaku, and why I don't think NaruSaku works as a pairing. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sakura gets pissed when Naruto acts like his goofy self, while Hinata thinks it's funny.  Can anyone give me an example of Naruto making Sakura laugh?


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> I don?t consider Love Hina a shonen. It?s a Harem anime.



_lawl wut?_
Harem *is* a type of Shonen. 
Hell, the entire manga was even published in _Weekly Shonen Magazine_.
You obviously don't have a clue what you're talking about so I would suggest just shutting up.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 11, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> FMA9, maybe you could be a little less repetitive in your posts?  It's okay if they go on for a bit without a comment from you, especially since all you seem to talk about is how great Hinata is.  Her fanclub's the place for that.
> 
> I'll give a reason why I prefer NaruHina over NaruSaku, and why I don't think NaruSaku works as a pairing.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Again part1. In a pairing since it means *almost* nothing


----------



## Garnetstar311 (Sep 11, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I only have one post to make about it right now...first I do not think that it could not happen its my opinion that it will not and should not...as to why I feel that way...read this old post by me...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I think its great you took the time to write this and I appreciate your willingness to share it, however I find some of your essay to be a little out of context. I have yet to read from a single person as to where anyone has even ONCE seen any developing chemistry between Naruto and Hinata. I feel that some people take the very little interaction they've had with one another to extreme proportions. 

Naruto's match with Neji. They were assigned to fight one another regardless, as opposed to Naruto "going out of his way" to defend Hinata, although I'm not denying that Hinata might have been a small contributing factor to Naruto's inspiration with this match. Naruto's perception of Neji was also what motivated him to want to come out as victor, because he wanted to prove to Neji that his statement was incorrect as far as "being born with a fate you cannot change." Much more I could elaborate on this instance but I'll leave it at that.

I'd also like to ask, why do you refer to them as "soul mates"? Because they share similarities and common interests, they are in your eyes "soul mates"? I would understand if maybe somewhere down the line as the series continues if they showed more chemistry and development then you would want to lean that way. But to go as far as refer to them as "soul mates" faaar before we see any signs of development between them, thats a tad overboard no?


----------



## scerpers (Sep 11, 2007)

> Wallshadow, stop acting like an idiot.



Ok 

I'll be good


----------



## Nunally (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> SaiNaruko?



If Naruko pulls some futa.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> Ok
> 
> I'll be good



Wow, why do people keep ass kissing gabzilla anyway?
It's just lame.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 11, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Holy shit, that has to be the biggest pile of bullshit I've ever seen. You're not stating one single fact and it looks more like a crappy fanfiction than anything else. I don't even know where to start.
> _"she would try to change him too much like many girls do when they don't wish to be changed themselves"_ takes the price though.
> Sakura has changed incredibly through the series *while Hinata hasn't **at all*.
> _"She willfully even takes advantage of Naruto's obliviousness to lie to and manipulate him"_...
> Are we reading the same manga?



Hinata is all about Change...


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata is all about Change...



Actions speak over words.
Hinata keeps claiming how much she wants to change yet nothing happens.
Sakura decided to change and did.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 11, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata is all about Change...



Explain please


----------



## Levithian (Sep 11, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> FMA9, maybe you could be a little less repetitive in your posts?  It's okay if they go on for a bit without a comment from you, especially since all you seem to talk about is how great Hinata is.  Her fanclub's the place for that.



Oh, I can post facts as well If you like...and don't be rude Almaseti.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 11, 2007)

Louchan said:


> _lawl wut?_
> Harem *is* a type of Shonen.
> Hell, the entire manga was even published in _Weekly Shonen Magazine_.
> You obviously don't have a clue what you're talking about so I would suggest just shutting up.





I said *I *consider Harem a different category, even if it was published in WSM. Same with Ranma 1/2 and Inuyasha. They aren´t the typical "shonen", like Dragon Ball, Bleach and One Piece, where the focus is set on action. Harem deals mainly with fanservice and romance and it should be killed with fire. 

No need to get rude. I noticed you tend to do that sometimes.



narutofusion said:


> Again part1. In a pairing since it means *almost* nothing



LOL

I guess everything that happened in part 1 means nothing?

But wait... didn´t the Promise of a Lifetime and the Gaara fight happen in part 1? 





Hananoshi said:


> If Naruko pulls some futa.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 11, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Wow, why do people keep ass kissing gabzilla anyway?
> It's just lame.



Because she actualy gives real points and doesn't just give other people a link to the NaruHina manifesto and be done with it


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 11, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Oh, I can post facts as well If you like...and don't be rude Almaseti.



Actually it has been annoying lets base our facts on the pairings themselves


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> I said I consider Harem a different category, even if it was published in WSM. Same with Ranma 1/2 and Inuyasha. They aren?t the typical "shonen", like Dragon Ball, Bleach and One Piece, where the focus is set on action. Harem deals mainly with fanservice and romance and it should be killed with fire.
> 
> No need to get rude. I noticed you tend to do that sometimes.
> 
> ...



Did you even comprehend my post. I said in a pairing sense like how they acted toward each other not regular facts


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> I said I consider Harem a different category, even if it was published in WSM. Same with Ranma 1/2 and Inuyasha. They aren´t the typical "shonen", like Dragon Ball, Bleach and One Piece, where the focus is set on action. Harem deals mainly with fanservice and romance and it should be killed with fire.
> 
> No need to get rude. I noticed you tend to do that sometimes.



No, you said you didn't consider Harem as Shonen.
You said nothing about different categories.

You're not such an angel yourself. You often reply to people's serious opinions with sarcasm or laughter yourself.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 11, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> Did you even comprehend my post. I said in a pairing sense like how they acted toward each other not regular facts



Does that mean you consider the Promise of a Lifetime and the Gaara fight as regular facts and no Narusaku hints? 

My bad. 



Louchan said:


> No, you said you didn't consider Harem as Shonen.
> You said nothing about different categories.



I don´t consider it shonen shonen because it´s a different category. I can´t compare Love Hina with Naruto when they are nothing alike, it´s like comparing Bleach with Ranma.

I´ll make sure to be clear next time.



Louchan said:


> You're not such an angel yourself.



Did I say I was? Do you need to be an angel to know when others are being rude?



Louchan said:


> You often reply to people's serious opinions with sarcasm or laughter yourself.



Yeah, I tend to do that.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 11, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Does that mean you consider the Promise of a Lifetime and the Gaara fight as regular facts and no Narusaku hints?
> 
> My bad.



sorry should have made it more clear


----------



## Chee (Sep 11, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> FMA9, maybe you could be a little less repetitive in your posts?  It's okay if they go on for a bit without a comment from you, especially since all you seem to talk about is how great Hinata is.  Her fanclub's the place for that.
> 
> I'll give a reason why I prefer NaruHina over NaruSaku, and why I don't think NaruSaku works as a pairing.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was when Sakura still thought less of Naruto. Sakura has changed over the 3 years and she now laughs at Naruto's goofy side.


----------



## ? (Sep 11, 2007)

Until it is officially explained if Sai is or isn't gay, then I really don't see SaiIno happening any time soon.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, there hasn't been this much tension since the slaves where let free


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 11, 2007)

Chee said:


> That was when Sakura still thought less of Naruto. Sakura has changed over the 3 years and she now laughs at Naruto's goofy side.



That sumed that one up


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 11, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> Again part1. In a pairing since it means *almost* nothing



If it means nothing, show me a panel where Naruto makes Sakura laugh.  Or name a chapter, and I'll look for it myself.  Things that happened in part 1 still have an effect on the characters.  You might as well say the Uchiha massacre doesn't effect Sasuke, since that was BEFORE part 1, and thus meaningless.    Hell, the last serious Naruto > Sakura moment, the PotL, was in part 1 too. Naruto telling us why he liked Sakura was in part 1.  Part 2 wouldn't make any sense without part 1.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazora said:


> Until it is officially explained if Sai is or isn't gay, then I really don't see SaiIno happening any time soon.



That's for sure.Sai x girl does not make sense.How many penises does he have to comment on to make people get the point that he's gay.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

Chee said:


> That was when Sakura still thought less of Naruto. Sakura has changed over the 3 years and she now laughs at Naruto's goofy side.



Oh, I love that scene.
Sakura looks so sweet. <3


----------



## Chee (Sep 11, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Oh, I love that scene.
> Sakura looks so sweet. <3



Sakura is so cute.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 11, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> If it means nothing, show me a panel where Naruto makes Sakura laugh.  Or name a chapter, and I'll look for it myself.  Things that happened in part 1 still have an effect on the characters.  You might as well say the Uchiha massacre doesn't effect Sasuke, since that was BEFORE part 1, and thus meaningless.    Hell, the last serious Naruto > Sakura moment, the PotL, was in part 1 too. Naruto telling us why he liked Sakura was in part 1.  Part 2 wouldn't make any sense without part 1.



I SAID ALMOST NOTHING. This is almost three years ago man. Im pretty sure personality and feelings change in that amount of time. And I said in a pairing sense


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 11, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> sorry should have made it more clear


----------



## scerpers (Sep 11, 2007)

> That was when Sakura still thought less of Naruto. Sakura has changed over the 3 years and she now laughs at Naruto's goofy side.



Oh man thats hot!!!!


----------



## fujoshi (Sep 11, 2007)

All. Isn't like, any pairing mere fan opinion and interpretation ? 
But if the unlikely occasion should come true nevertheless and a pairing did happen, I hope Kishi pulls the pairing off in a good and convincing way with mutual development and all.  Which means, a lot of pairings are already ruled out if I apply this condition, eh ?


----------



## Chee (Sep 11, 2007)

fujoshi said:


> All. Isn't like, any pairing mere fan opinion and interpretation ?
> But if the unlikely occasion should come true nevertheless and a pairing did happen, I hope Kishi pulls the pairing off in a good and convincing way with mutual development and all.  Which means, a lot of pairings are already ruled out if I apply this condition, eh ?



A lot of pairings are yes. But like you said a good pairing has to have mutual development and NaruSaku is the only pairing so far with a shit load of it.


----------



## fujoshi (Sep 11, 2007)

Chee said:


> A lot of pairings are yes. But like you said a good pairing has to have mutual development and NaruSaku is the only pairing so far with a shit load of it.


While it would be foolish to deny that Naruto and Sakura have no mutual development (because they have), I am sorry but I think that Sasuke and Naruto have or had way more development and that they fit together better .

But everyone is entitled to their own opinion, of course. 
It's not like any of these pairings is going to happen anyway. 
Maybe it's better that way anyway.


----------



## Beau Logan (Sep 11, 2007)

Naruto/Hinata.

_*Now Serving* : 1,000,000,003_


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 11, 2007)

Alright, 51st page mark, whatever useful statements people have would have been stated already. I am just seeing the same matter being tossed back and forth now, except with added flames. So, locking.


----------

